# الموسوعه الطبيه



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

الموسوعة الصحية..........!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






أمراض الأنف والأذن والحنجرة 



دلــيــل

التشخيص التفريقي والسببي

لأمراض الأنف والأذن والحنجرة

تأليف : الدكتور محمد سامر البريدي 

الأستاذ المساعد في كلية الطب بجامعة دمشق

إن دليل التشخيص لأمراض الأنف والأذن والحنجرة بما يحتويه من معلومات طبية وفيرة وما يتميز به من لغة عربية مبسطة وأسلوب منهجي علمي اعتمده المؤلف في تقديم المعارف الطبية لنشرها بين المهتمين بشكل واسع ، هو عون لطلاب الطب والأطباء الممارسين على إيجاد الإجابات الصحيحة حول المسائل التي تواجههم . ويهدف هذا الدليل إلى التعريف بأسباب المرض وظواهره على شكل محاور أساسية جاءت وافية لكل ما يتعلق بأمراض الأنف والأذن والحنجرة .

ويأمل المؤلف أن يجد المهتم بهذا المجال ما يثري المعارف ، ويعين في العمل المهني وتشخيص المرض وهي المسألة الألصق في الحياة العملية . وسيكون المؤلف ممتناً لكل من يقدم رأياً أو فكرة تجعل الجهد العلمي يستقيم أكثر فأكثر عملاً نافعاً يسعى بين الناس .

والله من وراء القصد

المؤلف الدكتور محمد سامر البريدي
الأستاذ المساعد في كلية الطب بجامعة دمشق


أسباب الألم عند البلع



التهاب بلعوم حاد acute pharyngitis 

التهاب اللوزات النزلي tonsillitis 

التهاب اللوزات الجريبي angina Follicularis 

التهاب اللوزات الجوبي angina Lacunaris 

خناق فنسان Vincent,s angina 

التهاب لوزات اللسان lingual tonsilitis 

التهاب اللوزات بفقد المحببات agranulocytosis 

خراج قاعدة اللسان lingual abcsess 

خراج حول اللوزة peritonsillar abscess 

خراج جانب البلعوم parapharyngial abcsess 

التهاب الناميات الحاد adenoiditis 

خراج خلف البلعوم Retropharyngial abcsess 

التهاب الحنجرة الفلغموني laryngitis 

رض الحنجرة larynx trauma 

التهاب سمحاق غضروف الحنجرة perichondritis 

حروق الحنجرة والبلعوم والمري الكيميائية 

الجسم الأجنبي في البلعوم 

الجسم الأجنبي في المري 

دوالي المري Varicosis 

سل الحنجرة 

سل البلعوم 

دفتريا البلعوم Diphtheria 

الأورام الخبيثة في البلعوم 

أورام الحنجرة الخبيثة 

كانديدا البلعوم Candida 

داء المنطقة herpes zoster 

الحمى القرمزية scarlet fever 

التناذر الابري اللامي stylohyoid S 

داء كوستين Costen S 

عسرة بلع لوساريا dysphagia lusaria 

تناذر المفصل الفكي الصدغي 

ألم العصب البلعومي اللساني 

التهاب البلعوم العقدي اللمفاوي coxsakie virus 

داء ابت - ليترير سيوي Abt-Letterer-Siwe 

تناذر هيلغر (Carotidynia) Hilger Jerome 

سيندروم أردمور Ardmor S 

الحلأ الخناقي herpangina 

داء كواساكي Kawasaki D. 


*****************
أسباب الألم في الأنف



دمل الأنف furunculosis 

حمرة جوف الأنف erysipelas 

التهاب دهليز الأنف 

أكزيما دهيليز الأنف 

داء أوزينا Ozeana نتن الأنف 

سفلس الأنف 

أورام جوف الأنف 

التهاب الجيوب الحاد Acute Sinusitis 

التهاب العصب فوق الحاجب لمثلث التوائم 

وجود جسم أجنبي في الأنف 

نوما الأنف noma 


****************
أسباب الألم في الأذن Otalgia



أولاً : ألم داخل الأذن أذني المنشأ otogenic 

دمل مجرى السمع الظاهر furunculosis 

التهاب سمحاق الغضروف في الصيوان perichondritis 

التهاب الأذن الظاهرة diffuse external otitis 

داء المنطقة herpes zoster 

التهاب الأذن الوسطى الحاد acut otitis media 

انسداد النفير الحاد acut eustachian tube obstruction 

التهاب الخشاء mastoiditis 

سفلس الأذن Syphilis 

داء ريتشيرت Reichert S 

التهاب غشاء الطبل الفقاعي bullosa myringitis 

سدادة صملاخية ضاغطة impacted cerumen 

جسم أجنبي 

تنشؤات neoplasm 

رضوض (انثقاب رضي, كسور , حروق...الخ ) 

تقران ساد keratosis obturans 

إصابة فطرية otomycosis 

التهاب الأذن الظاهرة الخبيث malignant external otitis 

التهاب الأذن الوسطى المزمن Chronic otitis media 

الألم بعد العمل الجراحي postsurgical otolgia 

التهاب الأذن الوسطى النزلي بتغير الضغط االمفاجىء barotrauma 

اختلاطات التهاب الأذن الوسطى والخشاء : 

خراج تحت السمحاق subperiosteal abscess 

خراج خارج الجافية extradural abscess 

خراج تحت الجافية subdural abscess 

خراج دماغ brain abscess 

التهاب الصخرة petrozitis 

التهاب سحايا miningitis 

خثرة الجيب السيني lateral sinus thrombophlebitis 

استسقاء الدماغ أذني المنشأ otitic hydroencephlus 

التهاب غشاء الطبل الجيبي ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*ثانياً : الألم الانعكاسي للأذن nonotogenic *

*عن طريق العصب الخامس : *

*التهاب الجيوب وخاصة الوتدي والفكي *

*الآفات التي تضغط على القرين المتوسط كانحراف الوتيرة *

*الناميات واستئصالها وأورام البلعوم الأنفي خاصة القسم العلوي. *

*انطمار الأرحاء وخاصة السفلية منها Impaction of molar teeth *

*نخرات الأسنان والكيسات والخراجات وسوء الإطباق *

*التهاب المفصل الفكي الصدغي temporomandibular jointitis *

*تناذر كوستين Costen S *

*ألم العقدة الوتدية الحنكية sphenopalatine neuralgia - sluder,s S *

*التهاب الغدد اللعابية الحاد والحصيات اللعابية *

*ألم العصب المثلث التوائم trigeminal neuralgia *

*عن طريق العصب القحفي التاسع والعاشر: *

*التهاب اللوزات والخراجات حول اللوزة وخلف البلعوم وجانبه.. *

*التقرحات والأورام وآفات البلعوم الحنجري والسل *

*آفات اللسان وبخاصة قاعدته *

*تطاول النتوء الأبري وتخريش العصب التاسع Elongated styloid process *

*إصابات المري : جسم أجنبي, تنشؤات ,فتق حجابي *

*ألم العصب التاسع glossopharyngial neuralgia *

*ألم العصب الطبلي tympanic neuralgia *

*عن طريق العصب الرقبي الثاني والثالث : *

*آفات إنتانية أو رضية أو ورمية للعمود الرقبي : انفتاق النواة اللبية – ديسك *

*التهاب الفقرات الرثوي الخ.. *

*التهاب القسم العلوي للعضلة القترائية *

*كيسات العنق القيحية *

*ضخامة في العقد الرقبية ضاغطة *

*عن طريق العصب السابع : *

*ألم العقدة الركبية geniculate neuralgia Hunt ,s neuralgia *

*أسباب متفرقة للألم الأذني : *

*ألم السباتي carotidynia أو تناذر هيلغر *

*ضخامة العقد اللمفية خلف الصيوان postauricular lymphadenit *

*نفسية المنشأ psychogenic otalgia *


***********************​


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*أسباب الألم في الوجه*



*التهاب النسج الرخوة cellulitis *

*التهاب الجيوب Sinusitis *

*التهاب الشريان الصدغي Temporal arteritis *

*التهاب المفصل الفكي الصدغي *

*ألم العصب المثلث التوائم Trigeminal neuralgia *

*رض الوجه *

*داء المنطقة Herpes Zoster *


*******************

*أسباب الألم في الفم واللسان*



*أورام *

*إصابة سنية *

*إصابة فطرية *

*قرحة في الفم oral cavity ulcer *

*التهاب لثة gingivitis *

*قلاع aphthous *

*القرحة الباردة Herpes Febrilis cold sores *


********************

*أسباب ألم اللسان وحرقته*



*أسباب نفسية : إكتئاب مقنع – رهاب *

*أسباب عضوية موضعة : لسان جغرافي – مشقق – حزاز مسطح ضموري – حشوات سنية أو جبائر معدنية – داء كوستين Costen S *

*أمراض عامة : فقر الدم الخبيث ( التهاب اللسان ليمولير ) mooller - عوز فيتامين B – السكري – متلازمة بلومرفينسون..الخ *

****************************


*أسباب الألم في المنطقة الصدغية*


*إصابة الجيوب الجبهية أو الغربالية *

*التهاب الشريان الصدغي السطحي *

*الصداع العنقودي *

*إصابة العمود الرقبي *

*إصابة أذنية *

*التهاب المفصل الفكي الصدغي *

*التهاب اللوزات *

*إصابة قاعدة اللسان *

*خثرة الجيب الجانبي *

*ألم العصب (5) خاصة الفرع الأذني الصدغي *

*ألم العقدة الركبية *

*ألم العصب القذالي *

***************************


*أسباب الألم في العنق*



*إصابة النخاع الشوكي *

*التهاب العقد اللمفاوية الرقبية cervical lymphadenit *

*التهاب سحايا meningitis *

*أمراض العمود الفقري الرقبي *

*توتر العنق الحاد أو التواءه *

*التهاب المفصل التنكسي للعنق *


****************

*أسباب الصداع*



*أسباب الصداع داخل القحف : *

*آفات الدماغ الكتلية : أورام، كيسات، خراجات *

*آفات السحايا : الالتهابية والنزفية *

*ارتفاع التوتر داخل القحف C.S.F. hypotension *

*أسباب الصداع خارج القحف : *

*الآلام الانعكاسية من الأنف، الجيوب، الأسنان، الأذن،العين، (سنيدروم سلادر تشارليني Sluder Charlin)، القسم الرقبي للعمود الفقري *

*ألم مثلث التوائم والعصب البلعومي اللساني والعصاب القفوي والطبلي.. *

*الأسباب الوعائية : الشقيقة ، صداع فرط التوتر الشرياني – التهاب الشريان الصدغي السطحي – صداع هورتون *

*الأسباب النفسية : همود ، قلق ، هيستريا *

*أسباب أخرى : ارتفاع وانخفاض التوتر الشرياني - الإنتانات الحموية febrile infections - تبولن الدم uremia . *

*أسباب الصداع الصباحي : *

*التهاب الجيوب (خاصة الجبهي) Sinusitis *

*الانسمام بأول أوكسيد الفحم *

*فرط التوتر داخل القحف *

*الزرق المفتوح الزاوية *

*أسباب الصداع العيني المنشأ : *

*التهاب القرنية keratitis *

*أمراض سوء الانكسار والمطابقة *

*حسر البصر العضلي asthenopia *

*التهاب القزحية iridocyclitis *

*التهاب العصب البصري *

*الزرق الحاد والمزمن glaucoma *


********************

*يتبع*




*



*

*أرجوا عدم الرد الأن*​*__________________
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*أسباب النزيف الأنفي - الرعاف Epistaxis
*




*أسباب الرعاف العامة : 

**أمراض الدم والأوعية : داء أوسلر ، الهشاشة الوعائية الخلقية ، التهاب الأوعية الشعرية مع إصابة جدارية ، الفرفرية الرثوانية ، الحمى التيفية ، الحمى القرمزية ، داء الحفر ، داء ويلبراند ، داء غلانزمان Glanzman ، تناول مضادات التخثر ، الناعور ، تناذر الكساندر ALEXANDER ، القصور الكبدي.. *

*الأمراض الإنتانية والفيروسية ( تناذر Baader ) *

*ارتفاع التوتر الشرياني. *

*متفرقات :تناذر تيمة Timme S ..الخ *

*الأسباب الخارجية للرعاف : *

*رض الأنف ( جروح – كسور ) *

*كسور قاعدة الجمجمة ( رعاف من البلعوم الأنفي ) *

*وجود جسم أجنبي في الأنف. ( علقة ) . *

*العوامل الموضعية للنزف الأنفي (الرعاف): *

*التهاب الأنف الضموري. *

*تخريش الأنف (منطقة كيسيلباخ خاصة) *

*بوليبات أنفية (البوليب الأنفي الغاري) *

*الورم الليفي الوعائي على الوترة الأنفية (المرجل النازف) *

*أورام الأنف (خاصة الورم الليفي النازف عند اليفعان). *

*دفتيريا الأنف *

*سل الأنف *

*زهري الأنف*

**********************


*أسباب النـزف البلعومي والفموي*



*التهاب البلعوم الحاد. *

*دفتيريا البلعوم *

*خناق فنسان *

*خراج خلف البلعوم *

*خراج حول اللوزة *

*رض البلعوم *

*نزيف بعد العمل الجراحي *

*أورام متنخرة وأورام وعائية *

*رضوض *

*أجسام أجنبية *

*درق هاجر *

*القيء الدموي وأسبابه : *

*مالوري وايس malory weiss *

*التهاب المري والمعدة gastroesophagitis *

*قرحة المعدة ventriclis ulcer *

*التهاب العفج وقرحته ulcer duodeni *

*سرطان المعدة *

*سوء تشكل الأوعية angiodysplasia *

*تناول الأدوية مثل الهيبارين والوارفرين والستريبتوكيناز والستيروئيدات. *

*دوالي المري . *

*نفث الدم وأسبابه : *

*صمة رئوية embolia pulmonalis *

*سرطان رئة أو قصبات كارسينوما – ورم غدي الخ *

*توسع قصبات bronchiectasis *

*تدرن tuberculosis *

*تكهف الرئة *

*خراج رئة pulmonary abscess *

*ذات رئة pneumonitis *

*كيسة قصبية المنشا bronchogenic syst *

*تضيق الصمام التاجي mitral stenosis *

*أم دم aneurysma *

*أمراض دم : *

*القيء الدموي : يترافق بإقياء – يتغير لون الدم – يختلط بطعام *

*النفث الدموي : يترافق بسعال – الدم أحمر اللون بشكل رغوة نتيجة اختلاطاته بالهواء –غير غزير عادة - لايتخثر بسرعة. *


***********************​


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*أسباب النزف من اللسان وأرض الفم*



*رض اللسان بالأسنان المنخورة والمكسرة *

*التنشؤات الخبيثة malignant neoplasms *

*داء أوسلر telangioectases *

*الورم الوعائي الدموي hemangiomas *

*النزف بعد الجراحة *

*درق لسانية glossal thyroid *


********************

*أسباب النـزيف من الحنجرة*



*التهاب الحنجرة الحاد *

*السعال الديكي pertussis *

*سفلس الحنجرة Syphilis *

*أورام الحنجرة *

*دوالي الحنجرة وقاعدة اللسان *

*رض الحنجرة *

*أمراض الدم *

************************

*أسباب النزيف من المرئ *



*دوالي المري varicosis *

*رض المري *

*جسم أجنبي في المري *

*داء أوسلر Osler-Weber-Rendu *

*ورم المري *

*سل المري *

*سفلس المري syphilis *


**********************



*أسباب النزيف من الأذن *



*انثقاب غشاء الطبل الرضي *

*كسر قاعدة الجمجمة *

*التهاب الأذن الوسطى الحاد من منشأ فيروسي *

*التهاب الأذن الوسطى المزمن مع نسيج حبيبي. *

*أورام الأذن الخبيثة *

*دفتريا الأذن diphtheria *

*سل الأذن *

*النزيف بعد العمل الجراحي *

*التهاب غشاء الطبل الفقاعي myringitis bullosa *

*ورم كبي وداجي glomus tumor *

*ارتفاع البصلة الوداجية ضمن جوف الطبل ورضها أثناء الجراحة. *

*حبيبة وعائية في مجرى السمع الظاهر vascular and friabl granuloma *

*رضوض مجرى السمع الظاهر . *


*************************



*الأمراض المعدية السارية التي قد تسبب نزفاً *



*الغريب *

*الحمى القرمزية *

*الحصبة *

*السعال الديكي pertussis *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*******************


*عضة الصقيع forstbite : يحصل في المرحلة الباكرة عادة تنمل وشحوب ونقص الحس في الصيوان وفيما بعد وذمة ويمكن أن يحصل حويصلات . أما في الإ صابات الشديدة فيمكن أن يحصل تموت وفقدان في الأنسجة . *

*إنسداد مجرى السمع الظاهر : يحصل نتيجة إصابة أذن ظاهرة مزمنة أو وسطى أو إصابة القسم العظمي للمجرى أو الغضروفي وقد يتلو عمل جراحي حيث يلاحظ تضيق بشكل شق او دائري ندبي . علاجه جراحي *

*الأجسام الأجنبية : يمكن أن تثقب غشاء الطبل والجسم الصلب عند الأطفال يفضل استئصاله بحذر وقد يتطلب تخدير عام . اما الاجسام الاجنبية الملساء فيتم استئصالها بغسيل الاذن والحشرات تستاصل بعد تقطير مادة زيتية في الاذن . اما البقوليات المنتبجة فتستاصل بعد تقطير الكحول كي تنكمش وتصفر في الحجم . *

*الاذن القنيبطية او اذن الملاكمين cauliflower ear : عبارة عن تشوه في غضاريف الصيوان نتيجة رض مستمر للصيوان اونتيجة التهاب سمحاق الغضروف وتشكل خراج في الصيوان ادى الى تموت غضاريف الصيوان . *

*الإصابات التحسسية *

*التحسس للأدوية : مثل القطرات والمراهم وغالباً نيومايسين ويجب الشك عندما تستعمل قطرة ويحصل بعدها توذم واحمرار وترهل وألم . *

*التحسس للمعادن : غالباً يظهر في الفصيص نتيجة استعمال الحلي . *

*الإصابات الغدية : *

*النقرس gout: يتصف بحدوث ألم معاود لإلتهاب المفاصل الذي يستجيب على COLCHICINE ويترافق مع تخزين البولات URATES في الحنطة ومقابل الحنطة بشكل عقد مغطاة بجلد موعى ضامر رقيق يمكن أن يحصل له فيما بعد تقرح *

*قصور الدرق : يحصل في جلد الصيوان كما في جلد المناطق الأخرى جفاف وتسمك وشحوب وإن علاج أو تحسن الاصابة في جلد مجرى السمع مترافقة مع حالة الدرق . *

*ضخامة النهايات :: acromegaly عادة هي نتيجة زيادة في هرمون النمو من الغدة النخامية والذي يؤدي إلى كبر الصيوان والخشاء وعظام الأذن *

*Xanthomas الورم الاصفر : يترافق بزيادة شحوم الدم ويظهر على الحنطة بشكل عقد صفراء برتقالية أو بشكل صفيحات العلاج إستئصالها والفحص النسيجي يبدي عدد كبير من foam cells *

*الإصابات الغير معروفة السبب : *

*إكزيما الأذن الظاهرة : عادة ثنائية الجانب تتظاهر بتشقق مع حس وجود مفرزات وحكة أذن . العلاج مرهم كورتيزون مع صادات . ويوجد منها 3 انواع وهي microbial ، seborric ، and endogenous eczema *

*التقران الساد keratosis obturans : يحصل نتيجة إصابة او سوء وظيفة في هجرة البشرة من غشاء الطبل والمجرى العظمي . بالفحص يلاحظ كمية كبيرة من الصملاخ مالكرياتيني تملأ القسم العظمي للمجرى ويمكن أن يعطي رائحة كريهة أو تمدد في القسم العظمي للمجرى ويؤدي إلى تنخر العظم أحيانا وإصابة العصب الوجهي . العلاج التنظيف المتكرر استعمال الخل +الماء الذي يؤدي إلىنقص في توسف البشرة ويمكن أحياناً أن نحتاج لإستئصال البشرة وتجريفها . التقران الساد يمكن أن يترافق بتوسع قصبات والتهاب جيوب *

*العد الوردي ACNE VULGARIS : جلد دهني يترافق مع PAPULES وتقيحات وكيسات صغيرة غالباً توجد عند من عمرهم 10 سنوات وما فوق يمكن أن تصيب الصيوان وخلف الصيوان والقسم الغضروفي من المجرى يمكن أن يصاب . يعالج بالصادات . *

*الورم الكولسترولي في مجرى السمع الظاهر : يمكن أن يشتبه بالتقران الساد إلا أنه للوحشي أكثر ومحدد بشكل أكثر لكنها مهما يكن يمكن أن تؤدي لتنخر العظم الطبلي . العلاج إستئصال متكرر يمكن أن تتطلب تجريف البشرة وزرع طعم جلدي أحياناً *

*الصداف Psoriasis : عادة يصيب الركبة والمرفق والفروة وخلف الصيوان ولكن لايصيب مجرى السمع الظاهر ابدا يمكن ان يترافق مع اكزيما مجرى السمع الظاهر الذي يشك به وكانه صداف . وان التهاب الجلد في مجرى السمع الظاهر غالبا مايستجيب بسرعة للعلاج بالستيروئيدات والمراهم خلافا للصداف . *

*التهاب سمحاق الغضروف المتعدد الناكس relapsing polychondritis : يتصف باحمرار الاذن وفقد في غضروف الوترة الانفية مما يؤدي الى تشكل انف سرجي . وان التشخيص التفريقي يجب ان يحوي النقرس والحمى الرثوية والامراض المناعية الاخرى . ويلاحظ التهاب صيوان الأذن المتكرر، وقد يصيب الأذنين أو واحدة فقط، وقد يحدث تشوه في الأذن. ـ فحص السمع عادة يكون حسي عصبي وقد يكون مترقي، متموج أو مفاجىء. أحياناً قد يكون نقلياً ويكون ناجماً عن تضيق مجرى السمع الظاهر. وقد يترافق باصابة دهليزية كحدوث الدوار ، وقد تكون الاستجابة لللاختبار الحروري ناقصة أو معدومة، وكل المرضى الذين يبدون علائم إصابة الأذن الباطنة يبدون إصابة في غضروف الأذن . *

*التهاب غشاء الطبل الحبيبي myringitis granular : يتصف بتجمع الخلايا الليمفاوية على غشاء الطبل ويترافق عادة مع التهاب مجرى السمع الظاهر القيحي . ويلاحظ حبيبات على غشاء الطبل الذي يعالج بسرعة بحمض الخل مع الماء نصف بنصف ، وان الاستئصال الجراحي للنسيج الحبيبي نادرا مايتطلب . *

*الذئبة الحمامية SLE: ولها شكلان معمم وموضع يصيب الجلد والمخاطية ، يمكن ان يصيب الحنطة والقوقعة مع حدود متدرجة وحطاطات . *

*التقرانات الضيائية للصيوان Solar keratosis : تندبات تؤلولية تصيب الجلد الاشقر بشكل عام والحنطة نتيجة التعرض للشمس لفترة طويلة . *

*الكيسات cystic: *

*كيسة ذهمية *

*كيسة جلدية – كيسة نظيرة الجلد – كيسة نظيرة الجلد مزروعة نتيجة رض او جراحة *

*الاورام السليمة : *

*العرن العظمي Exostoz: ثنائي الجانب عند الحلقة الطبلية قاعدته عريضة غالبا مايصيب السباحين . *

*الورم العظمي osteoma :وحيد ينشا من الدرز الطبلي الخشائي *

*ورم غدي adenoma : ينشا من الغدد المفرزة للصملاخ . *

*ورم وعائي دموي hemoangioma : يوجد منها نوعان كهفي وشعري . الشعري يتراجع بعد عمر سنتين او 3 سنوات ، اما الكهفي فلايتراجع . *

*ورم وعائي ليمفاوي lymphangioma : يتالف من قنوات تحوي ليمف يمكن ان تكون موضعة او منتشرة ، مثل الاورام الوعائية . *

*اورام سيمة اخرى : lipoma - فيبروما ( ورم ليفي ) fibroma – كوندروما( ورم غضروفي ) chondroma – كيراتوما – كيراتواكانتوما – نيروليوما – بابيلوما ( ورم حليمي ) papiloma – ميوما ( ورم عضلي ) mioma – ورم مختلط وان الخزعة تحدد نوع الورم . *

*ورم بروك epitelioma adenoid cystic Brook : ورم ينشا من جريب الشعرة في مجرى السمع الظاهر او الصيوان ومن الخلايا القاعدية المنشا ، علاجه جراحي استئصال موضع . *

*الاورام الخبيثة : *

*ورم شائك الخلايا SCC *

*ورم قاعدي الخلايا BCC *

*ادينوتسيست كارسينوما ورم غداني كيسي *

*اديوكارسنوما *

*ليمفوما كارسينوما *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*الاصابات الالتهابية : *

*التهاب الاذن الظاهرة المنتشر diffuse otitis externa : تضيق لمعة المجرى مع مفرزات قيحية واحمرار واحتقان والم وضخامة العقد اللمفية خلف الصيوان مما يجعله متبارزا ويدعي للشك بوجود التهاب خشاء . العلاج بالصادات العامة والموضعية ووضع دكة في الاذن للتخيف الوذمة ويمكن استعمال الكحول بنسبة 95 % او 70% . *

*التهاب الاذن الظاهرة الموضع او دمل مجرى السمع الظاهر FURUNCLE: يتصف بالم اذني شديد مع وذمة في الجزء الغضروفي لمجرى السمع الظاهر أي مكان تواجد الجريبات الشعرية hair fallicles ، ويزداد الالم بتحريك الصيوان والضغط على الوتدة tragus ، ( ملاحظة الالم بالضغط على الوتدة عند الرضع قد يكون نتيجة التهاب اذن وسطى حيث لايوجد لديهم مجرى سمع عظمي ) . العلاج بالصادات المضادة للعنقوديات وتفيجر الخراج فيما بعد ان لم يستجب للعلاج الدوائي ، ويجب تحليل سكر الدم عند كل مريض يلاحظ لديه نكس بالاصابة بدمل مجرى السمع . *

*التهاب الاذن الظاهرة الخبيث او النخري malignant otitis externa : غالبا مايصيب السكريين والمدنفين ويتظاهر بشكل التهاب اذن ظاهرة مع وجود نسيج حبيبي في الوصل العظمي الغضروفي ويكون المسبب عادة العصيات الزرق pseudomonas aeruginosa وسلبيات الغرام . وان المرض ينتشر وينخر العظم ليصل الى قاعدة القحف ويصيب الاعصاب القحفية . لذا فان هذا المرض يثبت التغنيزيوم المشع وهي وسيلة مشخصة . انذار المرض سيء اذا لم يعالج بسرعة وانتشر ويكون العلاج باستعمال الصادات مثل السيبرو وغيرهم مع تجريف بسيط لمكان النخر . والمراقبة بالغالديوم حتى الشفاء التام *

*التهاب سمحاق الغضروف للصيوان perichondritis: احمرار تام للصيوان عدا الفصيص الم شديد اثناء الجس الانتان عادة بالجراثيم سلبية الغرام . العلاج بالصادات المناسبة .( ملاحظة قد يؤدي المرض الى تشوه الصيوان وحدوث مايسمى بالاذن القنيبطية او اذن الملاكمين ) *

*داء المنطقة (رامسي هانت) herpes zoster oticus: الم اذني مع تشكل حويصلات مملوئة بسائل مدمى تمتد من القوقعة في الصيوان الى مجرى السمع واحيانا حتى غشاء الطبل يمكن ان يترافق المرض مع شلل عصب وجهي واصابة سمعية وتوازنية ( دهليزية ) ، المسبب حمات راشحة. *

*التهاب الاذن الظاهرة الفطري otomycosis : يحصل نتيجة اصابة فطرية وغالبا ماتكون الفطور من نوع المبيضات (كانديدا ) او الرشاشيات ( اسبيرجيلوز ) ، ويتظاهر المرض بحث ثقل وحكة في الاذن واحيانا يتشكل مايسمى بالسدادة الفطرية ويؤدي الى نقص سمع . علاج المرض بالتنظيف المتكرر ومضادات الفطور الموضعية والعلاج يحتاج لفترة لاتقل عن 3 اسابيع *

*السدادة الصملاخية wax :
عبارة عن تجمع الصملاخ في مجرى السمع الظاهر وسده مما يؤدي الى نقص سمع توصيلي وغالبا مايكون نتيجة التنظيف المتكرر للاذن بالاعواد القطنية ، فحص الاذن يبدي كتلة تسد المجرى بنية مصفرة واحيانا تميل الى السواد ، وعادة المريض يراجع الطبيب بشكوى انه بعد الاستحمام شعر بطنين ونقص سمع وهذا مايحصل نتيجة دخول الماء لللاذن وتضخم وانتباج الصملاخ مما يؤدي الى انسداد المجرى بالكامل . العلاج يكون *

*باستعمال القطرات المطرية مثل الغلسيرين او الماء الاوكسيجيني بنسبة 3% ثم غسيل الاذن ( يجب التاكد انه لايوجد انثقاب في غشاء الطبل قبل الغسيل ) . ملاحظة السدادة الصملاخية تتالف من بشرة متوسفة مع شعر وغبار ومفرزات الغدد الذهمية sebaceous والصملاخية ceruminous gland . وان وسط الصملاخ حامضي )*


**********************

*تصلب الركابة *

*صلب الركابة otosclerosis أو الاستحالة الإسفنجية otospongiosis *




*مرض يتصف بنقص سمع توصيلي مع غشاء طبل سليم نتيجة إصابة المحفظة التيهية وتثبت قاعدة الركابة بالبوئر التصلبية *



*لمحة تاريخية: 
وصف فالسالفا Valsalva عام 1735 بعض حالات التصاق الركابة ثم بعد مائة عام تقريبا اجرى توينبي Toynbe فحوصه على العظم الصدغي للمرضى الذين توفوا وكان لديهم نقص سمع وتوصل الى نتيجة تقول ان التصاق قاعدة الركابة في النافذة البيضية هو من احد الاسباب الشائعة لحدوث الصمم . وفي عام 1881 جاء فون تروليتش Von Troltsch مستخدما عبارة تصلب الركابة لوصف التصاق الركابة ثم اثبتت بحوث بوليتسر عام 1893 ان تصلب الركابة انما هو مرض يعود الى اصابة بدئية في المحفظة العظمية ثم تلى بوليتسر وبحوثه سيبينمان وبتسولد Siebnman & Bezold واقترحو تبديل التسمية من تصلب الركابة otosclerosis الى الاستحالة الاسفنجية otospongiosis وذلك لان العظم المريض اكثر رقة واقل سماكة من عظم المحفظة التيهية . ثم جاء بعدهم كثيرون مثل روزين وليمبيرت وبورتمان وغيرهم .*

*اما بالنسبة للعلاج الجراحي فقد اجرى Kessel عام 1878 شقا في القسم الخلفي لغشاء الطبل ثم فصل السندان عن الركابة واستأصل قسما من مجرى السمع الظاهر لاجراء كشف جيد للركابة ثم حاول تحريك الركابة يتطبق ضغط على راسها في جميع الاتجاهات وفي عام 1890 كتب Miot مقالة عن 200 مريض اجرى لهم تحريك ركابة وقد تحسن السمع لديهم ثم بعد 62 سنة تقريبا اجرى Rosen نفس العملية وبطرق مختلفة ثم في عام 1892 اجرى Blake استئصال للركابة لتحسين السمع وقال ان نزع الركابة لا يخرب السمع ويحسنه احيانا وفي عام 1900 ادان العالمان Politzer & Sibenmann جميع المحاولات الجراحية المجراة لتحسين السمع وقالوا انها عديمة الفائدة وخطرة وغالبا نتيجة الاختلاطات التي حصلت ان ذاك وفي عام 1952 ومع تطور الصادات اجريت عملية فتح النافذة البيضية من قبل العالم ليمبيرت Lempert حيث قدمت الصادات وقاية جيدة كما استعملت الاضائة الكهربائية والتكبير الذان ساعدا في كشف الركابة بشكل افضل ، وكان من اهم الامور الشق الذي ابتدعه ليمبرت عبر مجرى السمع الظاهر الذي يحافظ على سلامة غشاء الطبل حيث استعمل بعدها هذه الطريقة روزين في عمليات تحريك الركابة .*

*وفي عام 1954 استعمل شامبو المجهر في عمليات تحريك الركابة وتطور استعماله مع العالم هيرمان حيث تم تطوير ازميل ومنحت للاستعمال المجهري ثم اجرى العالم Basek & Fowler تحريك الركابة واستئصال السويقة الامامية وفي النهاية عام 1956 ظهرت فكرة استئصال الركابة وتبديلها من قبل Shea حيث انه اغلق النافذة البيضية بنسيج ضام بعد وضع جبيرة بين النتوء الطويل للسندان 
وقاعدة الركابة ثم بعد ذلك اجريت عمليات كثيرة اعتمدت على نظرية شيا والتي تتلخص في ان النافذة البيضية يجب ان تسد باحكام ويجب ان تكون العظيمات السمعية سليمة ومتصلة مع بعضها البعض بشكل جيد وذلك اما باستعمال بديل بين السندان والركابة او استعمال السويقة الخلفية للركابة ثم استعمل بدائل مختلفة من سلك معدني بشكل العروة مع شحمة او جيلفوم واستعمل الوريد لسد النافذة البضية ثم استعمل البديل المصنوع من التيفلون والبلاتين مع استعمال نسيج شحمي لسد قاعدة الركابة . ثم اجريت بحوث مختلفة واراء مختلفة حول استئصال كامل قاعدة الركابة او جزء منه او اجراء ثقب في قاعدة الركابة فقط .*

*تشخيص المرض : *

*نقص سمع توصيلي غالبا ثنائي الجانب ( اختبار رينة سلبي اختبار جيلة سلبي ) . مخطط السمع بالنغمة الصافية يبدي فجوة عظمية هوائية وقد يترافق مع نقص حسي عصبي على التواتر 2000 هيرتز او ما يسمى بثلمة كارهارت ويختفي بعد العمل الجراحي ويعتقد ان السبب في وجود هذه الثلمة هو تغير في النقل الحلزوني او بسبب التواتر الطنيني للركابة.*

*ملاحظة : بعض المرضى المصابين بتصلب الركابة يلاحظون تحسن السمع في الضجيج وهذا ما يسمى بظاهرة خطل السمع لويلسي paracusis Willisy وتفسر هذه الظاهرة ان الانسان الطبيعي في حالة وجوده في ضجيج يرفع شدة صوته مما يساعد مريض تصلب الركابة بسماعه . اما التفسير الاخر فيقترح ان الضجيج المجاور لمريض لديه تصلب ركابة يؤدي الى اصطدام الامواج الصوتية بجمجمة المريض مما يؤدي الى تخلخل بسيط في العظم على مستوى الرباط الدائري حول قاعدة الركابة مما يساعد في حركة الركابة بشكل افضل . ويجب الملاحظة 
ان خطل السمع لا يحصل الا في الاصابة المزدوجة والمتناظرة أي نسبة نقص السمع في الاذنتين متساوي . ان تميز الكلام جيد عند اصابة النافذة البيضية فقط وينذر بنتائج جيدة بعد العمل الجراحي . *

*المعاوقة السمعية tympanometry تكون طبيعية وقد تبدي نقص في السعة مخطط As اقل او تساوي 3 وحدات ( في الحالة الطبيعية السعة من 4 الى 10 وحدات والسعة تعبر عن مرونة حركة غشاء الطبل ) *

*منعكس الركابة acoustic reflex : غائب ولكن يمكن مشاهدة منعكس ركابة سلبي on-of ويعتقد ان السبب هنا هو عدم تثبت قاعدة الركابة التام في قسمها الخلفي مما يسمح بالحركة الجزئية ونتيجة لتقلص عضلة المطرقة التي تعاكس عضلة الركابة يحصل هذا المنعكس السلبي *

*الطنين الاذني غالبا ما يكون منخفض التواتر شبيه بصوت غليان الماء او الشلال تكون نسبته حوالي 75% *

*الاعراض الدهليزية من حس عدم ثبات ودوار وغيره عند 25-30% من المرضى *​​


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*تنظير الاذن : *

*غشاء الطبل : طبيعي وقد يكون مترقق نتيجة ضمور الطبقة الليفية ( علامة ليمبيرت ) وقد يظهر خلفه لون احمر زهري ( علامة شوارتز Schwartz) نتيجة وجود بوئرة فعالة نشطة تؤدي الى احتقان الاوعية وزيادة التوعية في الطبقة حول السمحاق periosteal في الخرشوم وان نسبة وجود هذه العلامة 10% . *

*مجرى السمع الظاهر عادة طبيعي الا انه يمكن ان يلاحظ توسع المجرى ( علامة تيلو Tillo ) ونقص افراز الصملاخ او غيابه ( علامة توينبي-بينغ ) وترقق البشرة في مجرى السمع الظاهر خاصة في القسم العظمي مع قابليتها للرض السريع ( علامة خيلوف ) ونقص حس اللمس في المجرى ( علامة فريشيلس Freshels ) كما يمكن احيانا ملاحظة وجود اعران عظمية ( علامة توينبي ) ويمكن ملاحظة جفاف الجلد نتيجة نقص التعرق ( علامة هامرشلاغ) *

*الفحص الشعاعي : *

*يبدي تهوية جيدة للعظم الصدغي وان التصوير الطبقي المحوري يظهر تسمك في القسم الامامي لقاعدة الركابة ونقص كثافة حوالي 1800 هاوسفلد وهو مستطب فقط في الحالات الناكسة والمترافقة مع نقص سمع حسي عصبي شديد*

*ملاحظة : احدى المقالات الطبية ذكرت انها قد اجرت تصوير بالمرنان MRI كان قد اجري له في السابق عملية تصنيع ركابة مع وضع بديل من سلك معدني مع شحمة ولم يصب المريض باي اذى .*


*الفحوص المخبرية :
قد تبدي نقص في الكلس والفوسفور. وقد يلاحظ نقص في نشاط الكولين استيراز في المصورة ( البلاسما ) وارتفاع في ACTH وقد ترتفع الفوسفاتاز القلوية عند وجود بؤرة فعالة *

*الالية الامراضية والعامل المسبب:
العامل المسبب غير معروف بالتحديد الا انه يوجد عدة اقتراحات ونظريات وسوف نذكرها . في السابق اقترحت النظرية الالتهابية والورمية ولكن في يومنا هذا لم تجد التفسير الواضح واصبحت من التاريخ القديم اما بالنسبة للنظريات التي اقترحت بعدها فهي نظرية التاثير الصوتي في المجالات المختلفة وتتلخص هذه النظرية ان التاثير الصوتي المتناغم على المحفظة التيهة العظمية يؤدي الى تحريك بسيط غير متناسق ضمن جزيئات عظم هذه المحفظة وان هذا يؤدي الى زيادة التدفق الدموي مع توسع القنيات ضمن العظم مما يؤدي الى تشكل بؤرة طرية أي بما معناه تشكل بؤرة مرضية . أي ان تصلب الركابة انما هو مرض تلوث البيئة الصوتي بالضجيج . وان هؤلاء العلماء اثبتو نظريتهم في عام 1944 حيث اجرو تاثير صوتي بشدات عالية على الاذن وفحصوا الاذن بعدها فلاحظو ان الصوت المرتفع لا يصيب فقط الخلايا العصبية بعضو كورتي والعقد الدهليزية انما يحصل تغيرات في المحفظة التيهية العظمية مشابهة لما يحصل في تصلب الركابة . وبعض الباحثين الاخرين عرضوا المحفظة التيهية لامواج فوق صوتية ولاحظوا ايضا تبدلات شبيهة بتصلب الركابة . وتوصلو الى نتيجة ان الناس الذين لديهم استعداد وراثي وحساسية اعلى لتاثير الاهتزازات فوق الصوتية هم الذين يصابون بتصلب الركابة .*

*في الاونة الاخيرة كثيرا ماعزا العلماء ان تصلب الركابة له علاقة بالغدد الصم ، أي النظرية الغدية endocrinicus . فقد لاحظوا ان الخلل في الغدد الصم من الدرق وجارات الدرق والنخامى والغدد التناسلية يؤثر على تصلب الركابة وتطور المرض فقد لوحظ عند المرضى تغيرات في كلس الدم والفوسفور والكوليسترين ومواد اخرى نتيجة الخلل في الوظيفة الهرمونية . وان هذه النظرية لم يتم اثباتها بالتجارب الا انه يجب ان لا ننسى تاثير الهرمونات التناسلية على المرض حيث ان النساء تزداد الاصابة لديهم اثناء الحمل وهذا مثبت سريريا وان معدل اصابة النساء اكثر من الذكور كما ان الاصابة لديهم تتفاقم اثناء البلوغ والدورة الشهرية والحمل والارضاع .*

*ويوجد نظرية اخرى تقترح ان العامل المسبب هو انما هو نتيجة خلل في الجملة العصبية الانباتية يؤدي الى خلل غدي ومن المعروف ان العامل النفسي والعواطف السلبية تؤثر سلبيا على نقص السمع في مرضى تصلب الركابة وقد لاحظو ان استعمال الادوية التي تحرض او تنشط قشر الدماغ مثل الكافيئين والفينامين تؤثر ايجابيا على السمع عند مرضى تصلب الركابة برائيهم الخاص . كما انه بعض الباحثين لاحظو عند بعض المرضى المصابين بتصلب الركابة ثنائي الجانب تحسن في السمع على الاذن الغير خاضعة للعمل الجراحي بعد اجراء العمل الجراحي على الاذن الاخرى وقد عزوا هذا التحسن انه نتيجة كبح او اخماد المنطقة السمعية في قشر الدماغ قبل العمل الجراحي ويحصل التحسن بعده نيجة التاثير الصوتي على هذه المنطقة وتنبيهها من جديد. أي ما يشابه كسل الشبكية في امراض العين . *

*بعض الباحثين الاخرين اقترحوا نظرية التغذية للاذن trophicus فبرائيهم ان الاصابة لا تشمل فقط المحفظة التيهية انما الاذن باكملها وعزوا هذا لخلل في تغذية الاذن فقد لاحظو عند مرضى تصلب الركابة بالفعل ضمور atrophia جلد مجرى السمع الظاهر وقابليته للرض السريع وضمور الطبقة المرنة من غشاء الطبل وكما لاحظو ايضا نقص افراز الصملاخ والتعرق عند مرضى تصلب الركابة وهذا مما دعى بعض الباحثين تسمية المرض بالحثل الاذني otodystrophia*

*باحثين اخرين يعتقدون ان تصلب الركابة انما هو مرض وراثي وبالواقع لوحظت الاصابة عند مرضى اقربائهم مصابين بهذا المرض وكما ربط الباحثين هذه النظرية الوراثية مع المرضى الذين لديهم تصلب ركابة وصلبة زرقاء ( علامة فادير غوف ) وترقق عظام osteoporsis كتظاهرة لاصابة او الخلل في النسيج المتوسط او المزنشيم mesenchyma . *

*بعض الباحثين اقترحوا النظرية المناعية ولاحظو ان تصلب الركابة انما هو عملية مناعية ضد الكولاجين نتيجة تحول المورثة الكولاجينية 1A1 وقد وجدو Anti-antibody type 2 colagen والبعض الاخر اقترح ان تصلب الركابة انما هو ناتج عن اصابة فيروسية فقد لاحظو وجود RNA فيروس الحصبة بنسبة 83% في قاعدة الركابة واقترح كالدويل وباست ان الفتحة الامامية (امام القسم الامامي لقاعدة الركابة ) Fissula Anta *



*باستعمال القطرات المطرية مثل الغلسيرين او الماء الاوكسيجيني بنسبة 3% ثم غسيل الاذن ( يجب التاكد انه لايوجد انثقاب في غشاء الطبل قبل الغسيل ) . ملاحظة السدادة الصملاخية تتالف من بشرة متوسفة مع شعر وغبار ومفرزات الغدد الذهمية sebaceous والصملاخية ceruminous gland . وان وسط الصملاخ حامضي )*

*****************************​


*يتبع
**




أرجوا عدم الرد الأن*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*الطنين وتصلب الركابة :
يمكن ان يترافق الطنين مع نقص السمع او يسبقه ويحصل الطنين غالبا نتيجة اصابة الخلايا المهدبة الخارجية في عضو كورتي بالانزيمات الانحلالية السامة عند تشكل البوئر التصلبية وان الطنين المنخفض التواتر غالبا ما يختفي اكثر من العالي التواتر بعد العمل الجراحي . وتبين ان اجراء ثقب في قاعدة الركابة دون استئصال جزء منها يحسن الطنين بشكل افضل . ويمكن تلخيص اسباب الطنين عند مرضى تصلب الركابة كما يلي : 

بسبب دخول الانزيمات الحالة والسامة لللاذن الباطنة وتاثيرها السمي 

بسبب التهاب العقد العصبية ganglionitis للضفيرة الطبلية 

خلل في دوران اللمف المحيط 

سماع الضجيج الذاتي الذي هو عادة موجود لكنه يكون مقنع بواسطة الضجيج المحيط لانه لوحظ ان الطنين يزداد مع زيادة نقص السمع 

الدوار وتصلب الركابة :
في بعض الحالات قد يترافق تصلب الركابة مع دوار او قد يسبق نقص السمع التوصيلي او يترافق معه . كما يمكن ان يحدث دوار ونقص سمع حسي عصبي ووذمة لمف باطن ويكونوا احد اعراض تصلب الركابة الباكر . اذا حصل الدوار وترافق مع نقص السمع التوصيلي فغالبا ما يعالج بعد عملية تصنيع الركابة اما اذا كان الدوار نتيجة التاثير السمي للانزيمات الحالة للعظم المخزنة في اللمف المحيط نتيجة الية التصلب فيتطلب العلاج الدوائي بفلورايد الصوديوم ثم الجراحة ، حيث انه تبين بالفحص ان الانزيمات التي تتشكل نتيجة البوئر التصلبية لا تصيب فقط عضو كورتي انما تصيب ايضا كيس اللمف الباطن مما يؤدي الى وذمة في اللمف الباطن احيانا شبيهة بداء منير . ويمكننا ان نميز ثلاثة اشكال للدوار مع تصلب الركابة : 

دوار بسيط وغير جلي لفترة زمنية طويلة والذي يتصف بنقص تنبيه للدهليز في الاذنتين 

دوار وضعة بشكل نوبي ويكون تنبيه الدهليز فيه طبيعي في الاذنتين 

دوار نوبي شديد مع خلل في التوازن ويترافق مع اقياء وغثيان وهنا يلاحظ عدم تناظر في التنيه للاذنتين عند اجراء الاختبار الحروري 

ولكي نفرق الدوار الناتج عن الاصابة بالاستحالة الاسفنجية عن داء منير فيجب الانتباه الى مايلي : 

داء منير غالبا ما يترافق بنقص سمع حسي عصبي اثناء النوبة وخاصة على التواترات المنخفضة ثم يتراجع بينما هذا لا يحصل في تصلب الركابة ولا يلاحظ نقص سمع حسي على التواترات المنخفضة فقط 

الدوار والغثيان والاقياء شديد في داء منير ولفترة زمنية قليلة بينما في تصلب الركابة فالاعراض اقل ولكنها مستمرة اكثر 

وفي النهاية فان تختطيط القوقعة الكهربي electrocochleography يمكن ان يساعد في التشخيص التفريقي بين الاصابة بداء منير وتصلب الركابة . 

التشخيص التفريقي :
غالبا تشخيص تصلب الركابة لا يبدي صعوبة فوجود نقص سمع توصيلي متزايد تدريجيا مع غياب منعكس الركابة ومخطط معاوقة اما طبيعي او ناقص السعة مع غشاء طبل سليم يدل على تصلب الركابة كما ان وجود ثلمة كارهارت وعلامة شوارتز تساعد في التشخيص . ويجب اجراء التشخيص التفريقي مع الامراض الاذنية التي تترافق بنقص سمع توصيلي دون وجود انثقاب في غشاء الطبل مثل : 

انخلاع العظيمات السمعية حيث ان هذه الاصابة تترافق بنقص سمع توصيلي كما في تصلب الركابة لكن عند اخذ قصة مرضية جيدة غالبا ما يترافق اخلاع العظيمات مع قصة رض على الاذن ويكون فجائي عادة وليس تدريجي كما في تصلب الركابة وان اختبار المعاوقة السمعية يبدي زيادة في السعة عكس تصلب الركابة الذي يبدي نقص في السعة 

التهاب الاذن الوسطى المصلي والذي عادة يبدي سوية سائلة خلف غشاء الطبل وكما ان مخطط المعاوقة يكون مسطح ومنعكس الركابة غائب وغالبا ما يترافق مع افة في البلعوم الانفي ادت الى خلل في وظيفة نفير اوستاش اما في تصلب الركابة فوظيفة النفير طبيعية والمعاوقة طبيعية 

الاذن الزرقاء وهو احد انواع التهاب الاذن الوسطى وتميزه سهل حيث ان غشاء الطبل يظهر بلون ازرق كامل اما في تصلب الركابة فغشاء الطبل ذو لون طبيعي 

التهاب الاذن الوسطى الالتصاقي غالبا ما يترافق هذا المرض مع وجود تندبات في غشاء الطبل مع قصة التهاب سابق للاذن الوسطى 

تصلب صندوق الطبل غالبا ما يظهر هذا المرض بقع تصلبية كلسية بيضاء شبيهة بالطبشور على غشاء الطبل ولكن في بعض هذه الحالات يصعب التفريق ويتم التشخيص النهائي عند فتح جوف الطبل وتحري العظيمات 

تثيت العظيمات السمعية وعالبا ما يلاحظ تثبت المطرقة بسبب تنبت عظمي بين راس المطرقة وسقف الطبل ويشابه تصلب الركابة ويتم التشخيص النهائي عند فتح الاذن ولقد لوحظ وجود تثبت المطرقة المترافق مع تصلب الركابة عند 1,6% من المرضى 

تاكل النتوء الطويل للسندان غالبا عند هؤلاء المرضى قصة التهاب متكرر لللاذن الوسطى الذي ادى الى تنخر النتوء الطويل للسندان ذو التروية الاقل بين العظيمات السمعي 

تثبت المفصل السنداني الركابي او المطرقي السنداني نتيجة الاصابة الرثوية ، غالبا ما تترافق هذه الاصابة باصابة مفاصل اخرى في الجسم وتظاهرات عامة اخرى مثل ارتفاع سرعة التثفل والعامل الرثواني وغيره 

بعض التناذرات التي قد تترافق بتثبت الركابة :

تناذر فورتي : قامة قصيرة - نقص سمع اوصمم + تثبت ركابة - اصابة صمام قلب - وجه عليه نقط (نمش ربيعي) - التصاق فقرات وعظام الأصابع .

قسط المفاصل السلامية القاهر smphalangia ونقص السمع التوصيلي: نقص سمع توصيلي نتيجة تثبت قاعدة الركابة مع إصابة مفاصل السلاميات والتحام عظام اليد

تناذر نينس Nanse : وراثي يصيب الذكور فقط اصابة اذن وسطى وباطنة مع تصلب ركابة واصابة دهليزية وصمم وبكم 

تناذر روبينسون Robinson Faraeg : تعظم وإلتصاقات المفاصل ـ قصور الصمام التاجي + نقص سمع توصيلي: التصاق المفاصل للفقارات الرقبية وعظام اليد ـ قصور الصمام التاجي ـ نقص سمع توصيلي يسبب تثبت الركابة غالباً.

تناذر لوبستين : كسور العظام الوراثي السليم – كسور وشعور العظام بعد الولادة - نمو العظام 
في الطول طبيعي في العرض نقص - طول القامة عادة قصيرة - صلبة زرقاء - تصلب ركابة - ارتفاع الفوسفاتاز القلوية في الدم - المفاصل مشدودة مع ميل للانخلاع . الاشعة العظام الطولانية تبدي نقص في العظم السميك - الغضاريف طبيعية ، بعد عمر 20 سنة 

**************************

تصنيع غشاء الطبل 


تصنيع غشاء الطبل باستعمال الصلبة 


بحث علمي قد تم نشره في اسبوع العلم التاسع والثلاثون في جامعة دمشق 
*
*مقدمة: 
قبل البدء بالبحث الذي اجري في كلية الطب بجامعة دمشق بمشفى المواساة ولفترة اربعة سنوات متتالية ساستعرض موجزا ملخصا عن ما جرى في العالم بهذا الشأن ولفترة لا تقل عن ثلاثين عاما وسنستعرض النسج التي استعملت لتكوين سطوح وطعوم في عمليات تصنيع غشاء الطبل والاذن الوسطى 

النسيج من منشأ ظهاري ectoderm :

استعمل الطعم البشروي بطريقة تيرش Tersh وهو ذو ثخانة 0,1–0,05 ملم والذي يستأصل على مستوى stratum germinativum 

الطعم الجلدي ناقص الثخانة والذي يساوي ثلثي سماكة الجلد 

الطعم بطريقة ريني Ren حيث يتم بعد استئصال الطبقة السطحية بطريقة تيرش أي تستأصل الادمة 

الطعم كامل الثخانة

ولقد بين الباحثون ان عيوب هذه الطعوم يمكن تلخيصها فيما يلي :

تشكل ورم كولسترولي ثانوي 

انكماش الطعم وصغر حجمه 

وجود الجريبات الشعرية في الطعم يؤدي الى توسفات وثقوب مجهرية ودخول البشرة للجوف 

زيادة التوسفات والمفرزات من الطعم الجلدي بسبب سوء تغذيته وزيادة سماكته نتيجة لسوء التغذية

يتطلب هذا النوع من الطعوم توعية جيدة وملامسة جيدة side to side 

استعمال بشرة الاجنة :
استعمل هذه الطريقة روجير وكونفيرس حيث استعملوا بشرة اجنة عمرهم اربعة اشهر 

استعمال الملتحمة :
استعمل زولنير Zollner الملتحمة الا انه تخلى عن هذه الطريقة بسبب ان الملتحمة تحوي الياف مرنة فهي تنكمش وتلتف حول نفسها كما انها صغيرة لا تصلح في الانثقابات الكبيرة 

استعمال البيرتوان :
استعمل بيرتش Birch وترومبيت البيرتوان ولكن ثبت ان البيرتوان يملك عدة نقاط ضعف اهمها صعوبة الحصول على الطعم وبما ان الظهارة المتوسطة mesothelium التي تشكل الوجه السطحي تتالف من خلايا ليفية fibrocytis وخلايا منسجة histiocytis والذي كما هو معروف أي تاثير عليها يؤدي الى تشكل ندبات والتصاقات كبيرة 

استعمال النسيج الشحمي :
استعمل الشحم في عمليات الترقيع لللانثقابات الصغيرة من قبل غود هيل Goodhill و رينغينبرغ Ringenberg كما استعمل من كونكشتد لتسكير الانثقابات الحاصلة عند رفع الشريحة في عمليات تصنيع الركابة 

استعمال سمحاق الغضروف :
استعمل من قبل كثير من الجراحين مثل غودهيل وغالبا ما يستعمل سمحاق غضروف الوتدة او الصيوان وقد لاقى هذا النوع من الطعوم نتائج جيدة من قبل الباحثين 

استعمال السمحاق العظمي :
استعمل من فبل بورتمان ورايت Wright وقد لوحظت مقاومته الشديدة الا انه لوحظ سماكة في هذا الطعم وقابليته للتعظم مما يعيق في بعض الحالات اهتزاز غشاء الطبل ويفضل بورتمان استئصال السمحاق من تحت ارتكاز العضلة الصدغية وليس من الناتىء الخشائي حيث انه في منطقة العضلة املس ورقيق 

استعمال الام الجافية :
استعملت من قبل برابراجينسكي وكان يتم وضع السطح الداخلي باتجاه الخرشوم 

استعمال التامور البيريكارد :

استعمل من قبل ترومبيت Trombetto وقد لاحظ ان قابلية هذا الطعم للرفض قليلة 

استعمال القرنية :
استعملت القرنية في عمليات الترقيع من قبل Formann 1960 وقد استعملت لانها لاتملك اوعية ولايمكن ان تتأثر مناعيا . اما Flottes و Riu و Alavoin 1963 استعملو قرنية البقر المجففة والمجمدة الا ان تجاربهم باءت بالفشل 

استعمال غشاء السلى amnion :
استعمل من قبل فيرتليب الا انه لم يظهر نتائج استعماله

استعمال الطعوم المزدوجة :
البشرة مع مخاطية باطن الخد استعملت من قبل باتياكينا و Williams في حالات تصلب الطبل. Unterberger استعمل بشرة الجنين مع مخاطية جوف الفم ، Kley استعمل البشرة مع الصفاق ، استعمل ايضا الغضروف مع سمحاق الغضروف بشكل الفراشة او انبوب التهوية للترقيع عبر المجرى Trombetta استعمل الويد مع بشرة مجرى السمع الظاهر 

استعمال الوريد :
استعملت هذه الطريقة من زمن فولشتين وشيا Shea و Tabb و كرامير Kramer و غويل فورد Guilford وقد استعمل في هذه الطريقة الوريد الصافن V Saphena magna وقد وضعت بطانة الوريد intima نحو جهة الخرشوم لانها تملك سطح املس يمنع من تشكل الالتصاقات مع الخرشوم كما انها تتغطى بالغشاء المخاطي بسرعة . من عيوب هذا الطعم انه قليل العرض قد لا يغطي الانثقابات الكبيرة 

استعمال غشاء الطبل الغيري المحفوظ بالبارافين :
استعملت هذه الطريقة من قبل كلين و longmir و Smith وقد لاحظوا نسبة نجاح قدرها 85% اما بالنسبة لطريقة تحضير الطعم فكانت تتم كما يلي : بعد وفاة الشخص بفترة لا تزيد عن 18 ساعة يجرى شق خلف الصيوان ثم شق اعلى الحوية بنصف سم ثم تسلخ بشرة المجرى وترفع الحوية مع غشاء الطبل وتفصل المطرقة عن السندان ووتر العضلة الموترة ويقطع عصب حبل الطبل . يستأصل الغشاء مع قبضة المطرقة وجزء من بشرة مجرى السمع الظاهر ثم يتم وضع الطعم المأخوذ في محلول من الصادات لفترة 30 دقيقة ثم يوضع فوقه محلول البارافين العقيم المذوب بحرارة 40 درجة ثم يوضع في البراد ويمكن استعماله لفترة شهرين بعد حفظه وذلك بتذويب الشمع بسائل فيزيولوجي عقيم ذو حرارة 40 درجة ثم وضعه بمحلول من الصادات قبل استعماله 

استعمال الصفاق العضلي :
اشيع طعم فقد استعمل من زمن بعيد من قبل الكثيرين امثال فوليشتين وبابيريلا وهاوس وهيرمان وغيرهم وكان الامثل لما يحتويه من الياف كولاجينية ومرنة واستقلاب جيد مما يؤدي الى نمو الظهارة في الطرفين أي البشرة من الوحشي والمخاطية من الانسي ومع هذا النمو فان الصفاق يضمر في الثخانة ويؤدي الى نقل الاهتزازات بشكل جيد الا انه في بعض الحالات يمكن ان يحصل تنكس هياليني hyalinosis مما يؤدي الى تشكل ندبات قاسية تعيق من الاهتزاز الجيد لغشاء الطبل وكما انه يحصل تقلص في حجم الطعم لما يحصل فيه من ارتشاح ليفي وكولاجيني وان نموه بطيء لكنه قوي واساسي ويؤدي الى نمو الظهارة في الطرفين.

وفي النهاية فسوف نلخص طريقة تشكل غشاء الطبل الجديد الذي يمكن ايجازه في النقاط الهامة التالية :

المرحلة الاولى : 
وتسمى مرحلة الدوران المصوري البلازمي وتحصل خلال يومين بعد وضع الطعم حيث يتم استقلاب المواد عبر التشرب النسيجي للسوائل من المنطقة التي يتوضع الطعم بها 

المرحلة الثانية :
وتسمى مرحلة اعادة التوعية حيث انه خلال 24 ساعة يمكن رؤية الدم في الاوعية القديمة ولكن في اليوم الخامس تحصل التوعية الجديدة الحقيقة



الدوار وتصلب الركابة :
في بعض الحالات قد يترافق تصلب الركابة مع دوار او قد يسبق نقص السمع التوصيلي او يترافق معه . كما يمكن ان يحدث دوار ونقص سمع حسي عصبي ووذمة لمف باطن ويكونوا احد اعراض تصلب الركابة الباكر . اذا حصل الدوار وترافق مع نقص السمع التوصيلي فغالبا ما يعالج بعد عملية تصنيع الركابة اما اذا كان الدوار نتيجة التاثير السمي للانزيمات الحالة للعظم المخزنة في اللمف المحيط نتيجة الية التصلب فيتطلب العلاج الدوائي بفلورايد الصوديوم ثم الجراحة ، حيث انه تبين بالفحص ان الانزيمات التي تتشكل نتيجة البوئر التصلبية لا تصيب فقط عضو كورتي انما تصيب ايضا كيس اللمف الباطن مما يؤدي الى وذمة في اللمف الباطن احيانا شبيهة بداء منير . ويمكننا ان نميز ثلاثة اشكال للدوار مع تصلب الركابة : 

دوار بسيط وغير جلي لفترة زمنية طويلة والذي يتصف بنقص تنبيه للدهليز في الاذنتين 

دوار وضعة بشكل نوبي ويكون تنبيه الدهليز فيه طبيعي في الاذنتين 

دوار نوبي شديد مع خلل في التوازن ويترافق مع اقياء وغثيان وهنا يلاحظ عدم تناظر في التنيه للاذنتين عند اجراء الاختبار الحروري 

ولكي نفرق الدوار الناتج عن الاصابة بالاستحالة الاسفنجية عن داء منير فيجب الانتباه الى مايلي : 

داء منير غالبا ما يترافق بنقص سمع حسي عصبي اثناء النوبة وخاصة على التواترات المنخفضة ثم يتراجع بينما هذا لا يحصل في تصلب الركابة ولا يلاحظ نقص سمع حسي على التواترات المنخفضة فقط 

الدوار والغثيان والاقياء شديد في داء منير ولفترة زمنية قليلة بينما في تصلب الركابة فالاعراض اقل ولكنها مستمرة اكثر 

وفي النهاية فان تختطيط القوقعة الكهربي electrocochleography يمكن ان يساعد في التشخيص التفريقي بين الاصابة بداء منير وتصلب الركابة . 

التشخيص التفريقي :
غالبا تشخيص تصلب الركابة لا يبدي صعوبة فوجود نقص سمع توصيلي متزايد تدريجيا مع غياب منعكس الركابة ومخطط معاوقة اما طبيعي او ناقص السعة مع غشاء طبل سليم يدل على تصلب الركابة كما ان وجود ثلمة كارهارت وعلامة شوارتز تساعد في التشخيص . ويجب اجراء التشخيص التفريقي مع الامراض الاذنية التي تترافق بنقص سمع توصيلي دون وجود انثقاب في غشاء الطبل مثل : 

انخلاع العظيمات السمعية حيث ان هذه الاصابة تترافق بنقص سمع توصيلي كما في تصلب الركابة لكن عند اخذ قصة مرضية جيدة غالبا ما يترافق اخلاع العظيمات مع قصة رض على الاذن ويكون فجائي عادة وليس تدريجي كما في تصلب الركابة وان اختبار المعاوقة السمعية يبدي زيادة في السعة عكس تصلب الركابة الذي يبدي نقص في السعة 

التهاب الاذن الوسطى المصلي والذي عادة يبدي سوية سائلة خلف غشاء الطبل وكما ان مخطط المعاوقة يكون مسطح ومنعكس الركابة غائب وغالبا ما يترافق مع افة في البلعوم الانفي ادت الى خلل في وظيفة نفير اوستاش اما في تصلب الركابة فوظيفة النفير طبيعية والمعاوقة طبيعية 

الاذن الزرقاء وهو احد انواع التهاب الاذن الوسطى وتميزه سهل حيث ان غشاء الطبل يظهر بلون ازرق كامل اما في تصلب الركابة فغشاء الطبل ذو لون طبيعي 

التهاب الاذن الوسطى الالتصاقي غالبا ما يترافق هذا المرض مع وجود تندبات في غشاء الطبل مع قصة التهاب سابق للاذن الوسطى 

تصلب صندوق الطبل غالبا ما يظهر هذا المرض بقع تصلبية كلسية بيضاء شبيهة بالطبشور على غشاء الطبل ولكن في بعض هذه الحالات يصعب التفريق ويتم التشخيص النهائي عند فتح جوف الطبل وتحري العظيمات 

تثيت العظيمات السمعية وعالبا ما يلاحظ تثبت المطرقة بسبب تنبت عظمي بين راس المطرقة وسقف الطبل ويشابه تصلب الركابة ويتم التشخيص النهائي عند فتح الاذن ولقد لوحظ وجود تثبت المطرقة المترافق مع تصلب الركابة عند 1,6% من المرضى 

تاكل النتوء الطويل للسندان غالبا عند هؤلاء المرضى قصة التهاب متكرر لللاذن الوسطى الذي ادى الى تنخر النتوء الطويل للسندان ذو التروية الاقل بين العظيمات السمعي 

تثبت المفصل السنداني الركابي او المطرقي السنداني نتيجة الاصابة الرثوية ، غالبا ما تترافق هذه الاصابة باصابة مفاصل اخرى في الجسم وتظاهرات عامة اخرى مثل ارتفاع سرعة التثفل والعامل الرثواني وغيره 

بعض التناذرات التي قد تترافق بتثبت الركابة :

تناذر فورتي : قامة قصيرة - نقص سمع اوصمم + تثبت ركابة - اصابة صمام قلب - وجه عليه نقط (نمش ربيعي) - التصاق فقرات وعظام الأصابع .

قسط المفاصل السلامية القاهر smphalangia ونقص السمع التوصيلي: نقص سمع توصيلي نتيجة تثبت قاعدة الركابة مع إصابة مفاصل السلاميات والتحام عظام اليد

تناذر نينس Nanse : وراثي يصيب الذكور فقط اصابة اذن وسطى وباطنة مع تصلب ركابة واصابة دهليزية وصمم وبكم 

تناذر روبينسون Robinson Faraeg : تعظم وإلتصاقات المفاصل ـ قصور الصمام التاجي + نقص سمع توصيلي: التصاق المفاصل للفقارات الرقبية وعظام اليد ـ قصور الصمام التاجي ـ نقص سمع توصيلي يسبب تثبت الركابة غالباً.

تناذر لوبستين : كسور العظام الوراثي السليم – كسور وشعور العظام بعد الولادة - نمو العظام 
في الطول طبيعي في العرض نقص - طول القامة عادة قصيرة - صلبة زرقاء - تصلب ركابة - ارتفاع الفوسفاتاز القلوية في الدم - المفاصل مشدودة مع ميل للانخلاع . الاشعة العظام الطولانية تبدي نقص في العظم السميك - الغضاريف طبيعية ، بعد عمر 20 سنة *
************************
يتبع




أرجوووا عدم الرد الأن
*

​


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*انسداد الأنف 



الأنف المسدود هو ظاهرة يشكو منها الكثير من الناس، وهي بالفعل مزعجة جدا، إذ أن الأنف هو طريق الهواء والأكسجين للجسم وانسداده قد يسبب شكاوي ومضاعفات كثيرة.

مشاكل ومضاعفات انسداد الأنف


إن الأنف هو طريق الهواء والأكسجين للجسم، والأنف هو جهاز تكييف كامل فهو يرطب الهواء الداخل إلى الرئتين ويسخنه إذا كان باردا. وكذلك ينقي الهواء (أي يمنع ذرات الرمل والتراب من الدخول للحلق ويلتقط الميكروبات) والاتسداد يبطل عمل الأنف. لذا من أهم مضاعفات انسداد الأنف:
الصداع المزمن
وخاصة بمنطقة الجبهة وحول العين
التهاب البلعوم المزمن
انسداد الأنف يسبب التنفس عن طريق الفم وخاصة بالليل مما ينجم عنه دخول الهواء إلى الفم بدون تصفية وترطيب بواسطة الأنف مما يسبب التهابات مزمنة في الحلق والحنجرة والصدر ورائحة غير مستحبة من الفم.
الشخير المزمن
أيضا بسبب انسداد الأنف والتفس عن طريق الفم
التهابات الأذن الوسطى المتكررة
يحدث بسبب اعوجاج الحاجز الأنفي أو وجود اللحميات في الأنف وبالتالي التهاب الأذن الوسطى الذي يسبب انسداد في قناة الأذن الواصلة من الأنف إلى الأذن
التعب والنعاس وقلة التركيز
انسداد الأنف يسبب قلة الأكسجين بشكل مستمر وها ينتج عنه عمل إضافي للقلب لضخ كمية أكبر من الأكسجين للجسم مما يسبب التعب والإرهاق المستمر. كذلك نقص الأكسجين يسبب النعاس وقلة التركيز
ضعف أو فقدان حاسة الشم
تشوه في ترتيب الأسنان وهيئة الفك
بسبب فتخ الفم المستمر للتنفس عن طريق الفم وخاصة عند الأطفال
التهابات صدرية متكررة وبحة بالصوت
بسبب استنشاق الهواء من الفم مباشرة إلى الصدر بدون تنقية وترطيب


أسباب إنسداد الأنف


من أهم الأسباب:


اعوجاج الحاجز الأنفي
يتشكل الأنف من تجويف أيمن وأيسر، ويقع الحاجز الأنفي في المنتصف بين التجويفين ويفصل بينهما. واعوجاج الحاجز الأنفي أي يكون الحاجز الفاصل بين التجويفي الأنف مائلا نحو الأيمن أو الأيسر، وهذا يسبب انسداد مزمن في الطرف المائل نحوه، ونتيجة لذلك يحصل في الطرف الآخر ضخامة في القرنيات الأنفية فيحدث انسداد في الطرفين معا.

اعوجاج الحاجز الأنفي يسبب صداع مزمن وانسداد مزمن في الأنف وقد يسبب التهاب مزمن في الجيوب الأنفية وأحيانا التهابات متكررة في الأذن الوسطى والحلق. ويتم تعديل الحاجز الأنفي بعملية من داخل الأنف ويمكن أن تجرى تحت التخدير الموضعي أو التخدير العام.


ضخامة القرنيات أو الزوائد الأنفية
القرنيات الأنفية موجودة داخل الأنف في الطرفين. وعندما تكون متضخمة تكون متضخمة تكون بحجم حبة البلح الكبيرة وتسبب انسداد مزمن في الطرفين الأيمن والأيسر وقد تسبب صداع مزمن. والعلاج يكون باستئصالها ويفضل عن طريق المنظار حيث يتم استئصالها بشكل فني وخاصة القسم المتوسط والخلفي. وهذا يمنع عودتها مرة أخرى

وتتم العملية تحت تخدير عام أو موضعي، وفي معظم الأحيان يتم أيضا معها تعديل الحاجز الأنفي واستئصال الزوائد الأنفية لأن هاتين الحالتين غالبا ما يكونا مترافقتين معا. ومدة العملية حوالي 45 دقيقة ويحتاج المريض يوم أو يومين في المستشفى.


اللحميات الأنفية
أي انسداد في الأنف يطلق عليه الناس خطأ لحمية. ولحمية الأنف هي زوائد بيضاوية أو كروية في لون وشكل حبات العنب الأبيض، وتكون مادة معلقة كالقناديل داخل الأنف. وهي تسبب انسداد الأنف وصداع وضعف أو فقدان حاسة الشم، والإفرازات المستمرة من الأنف وإلى الخلف إلى الحلق والتهابات صدرية متكررة. ومن أهم أسبابها الحساسية المزمنة أو الالتهابات المزمنة. وهذه الحالة تختلف عن الزوائد الأنفية وكذلك تختلف عن لحمية الأطفال التي هي كتلة غدية مفردة تكون في خلف الأنف فوق اللوزتين


أورام وكتل وسادة الأنف من الداخل
وهي نادرة وتكون عادة مترافقة مع نزيف متقطع
حذار من نقط الأنف 



إن كثرة استعمال نقط الأنف ضار جدا، لأن جوهر تركيبها مادة مقبضة للأوعية الدموية مما يحدث كرد فعل إنسداد الأنف مرة ثانية على درجة أكبر مما كانت فضلا عل أن كثرة استعمال النقط قد تتحول إلى عادة (كيف) مثل كيف القهوة والشاي بحيث يصطحبها في جيبه أينما ذهب. وهذه النقط يجب أن لا تستعمل إلا في حالة الزكام الحاد ولمدة لا تتجاوز 5 أيام. وأهم مضاعفات استعمال هذه النقط:
صداع جبهي شديد
انسداد الأنف التام
ضعف حاسة الشم
حدوث ضمور بالأنف مع رائحة كريهة
ضعف مقاومة الأنف وزكام والتهابات متكررة

****************


حساسية الأنف 


ما هي حساسية ؟؟

حساسية الأنف من أكثر الأمراض شيوعا ويشكو منها 50% من المترددين على عيادات الأنف والأذن والحنجرة . أعداد المصابين بها في تزايد مستمر ، وقد أجريت العديد من الأبحاث العلمية التي أجابت على الكثير من الأسئلة المتعلقة بالحساسية ، ولكنها لم تجب على كل الأسئلة حولها . وقبل التحدث عن الحساسية نلقي الضوء على الأنف ووظيفته .

فهو يتكون من مجريين للهواء يتوسطهما حاجز ، و يمر الهواء منه إلى الحلق والحنجرة ومن ثم إلى القصبة الهوائية فالرئتين . ويحتوي جداره الجانبي على عدة بروزات تدعى بقرنيات الأنف ، ويكسو الأنف والجيوب الأنفية غشاء مخاطي رطب ذو أهمية قصوى للحفاظ على الحالة الصحية ومن ثم الحفاظ على الإنسان ، ويتحكم الأنف في درجة حرارة ورطوبة الهواء الداخل إلى الجسم . كما يقوم هذا الغشاء بحماية الجسم من الجسيمات الغريبة التي تدخل الأنف وذلك بالتقاطها وتنظيف الأنف منها . وأغلب الناس يعانون من نوبة أو نوبتين بما يدعى الزكام ، وتستمر النوبة لأيام معدودة وتختفي بعدها ، وسبب الزكام فيروسات الزكام أو الأنفلونزا ولكن حساسية الأنف لها مسببات مختلفة تماما .

يحتوي الهواء على أجسام دقيقة عديدة تتطاير في الهواء ، ويدخل بعضها المجاري الهوائية ، وتشمل هذه الأجسام البكتيريا ، والفيروسات ، وذرات الغبار ، وطلع النبات ، وعناصر حيوانية مختلفة . ولدى جهاز المناعة البشرى القدرة على حماية الإنسان من كل ما يصيبه من عوامل خارجية. ومتى ما دخلت هذه الأجسام الغريبة الأنف فإن الجسم يتفاعل معها ويحيدها وكثير من الأجسام يتكون من بروتينات غير ضارة بالإنسان ولكن البعض من الناس يتفاعل مع هذه الأجسام الغريبة بحساسية مفرطة تؤدي إلى ظهور أعراض الحساسية علماً بأن نفس هذه الأجسام لا تؤدي إلى نفس النتيجة عند أناس آخرين وردة الفعل الشديدة هذه تسمى الحساسية وقد يكون لدى الفرد استعداد للإصابة بالحساسية وراثياً فليس من الغريب أن نجد عائلة بأكملها تعاني من أمراض الحساسية

*******************

ما هي أسباب حساسية الأنف وما هي أعراضها؟ 


ما هي أسباب حساسية الأنف؟

لحدوث الحساسية يجب توفر عاملان: 

أولهما وجود شخص ذو قابلية جسمانية للإصابة بالحساسية 

وثانيهما وجود العناصر المسببة للحساسية في المحيط الخارجي لذلك الشخص 

ويوصف مثل هؤلاء الأشخاص بأن لديهم فرط حساسي وراثي وعند تعرض الواحد منهم لعنصر مسبب للحساسية مثل طلع الزهور مثلاً فإن جهاز المناعة لديه يقوم بإفراز أجسام مضادة تتلاحم مع العناصر المسببة للحساسية وتلتصق بخلايا الأنف ويؤدي ذلك إلى إفرازات من أهمها مادة الهستامين histamine وهذه الإفرازات هي المسؤولة عن ظهور أعراض حساسية الأنف.

ما هي أعراض الحساسية؟ 

العطاس لمرات عديدة 

نزول إفرازات مائية وفيرة من الأنف 

انسداد الأنف والتنفس عن طريق الفم 

أكلان أو حكة بالأنف أو الحلق أو الأذنين وقد يصاحب هذه الأعراض حكة بالعينين مع احمرارهما ونزول الدموع 

فقدان حاسة الشم 

التهاب الحلق نتيجة للتنفس عن طريق الفم 

علماً بأنه ليس من الضروري أن تحدث كل تلك الأعراض مجتمعة عند كل مريض مصاب بالحساسية

***************


ما هي مسببات حساسية الأنف؟
هناك عناصر كثيرة مسببة للحساسية منها: 

طلع النبات 

ذرات الغبار 

وبر الحيوانات 

ريش الطيور 

الفطريات 

الصراصير 

بعض المأكولات مثل السمك والبيض والحليب 

وتعتبر عثة ذرة الغبار من أكثر العناصر المسببة للحساسية في العالم بما في ذلك المملكة العربية السعودية ، وخاصة في المناطق الساحلية منها ، لان عثة ذرة الغبار يحلو لها العيش في جو دافئ ذو رطوبة عالية. 

ما هي أنواع حساسية الأنف؟
هناك نوعين من حساسية الآنف: 

حساسية موسمية 

وحساسية مستمرة 

ولا يوجد اختلاف في أعراضهما ولكن الاختلاف في المسببات ، فالحساسية الموسمية تأتي في الربيع وبداية الصيف مع طلع النبات ، أما الحساسية المستمرة فتأتى طوال العام ومسبباتها عثة ذرة الغبار والفطريات والصراصير.

وهناك نوع آخر من التهاب الأنف يشبه الحساسية ويدعى التهاب الأنف غير الحساس ، والفرق بينهما هو عدم وجود أي مسبب له يمكن التعرف عليه ، وهو يظهر عند التعرض لتقلبات الجو أو أكل مواد حراقة كالشطة أو عند شم بعض الروائح. 

************
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*كيف تعالج حساسية الأنف؟

للأسف لا يوجد حتى الآن دواء فعال يقضى على الحساسية تماما إلا الابتعاد عن مسبباتها ، وكل ما يوجد من أدوية تتحكم في الأعراض ولكن لا تقضي على المرض ، ولكن معظم المصابين بالحساسية هذه يمكنهم التمتع بحياة عادية خالية من منغصات المرض ، وهي ليست مرضا خطيرا ولا تنتقل بالعدوى إلا أنها قد تكون وراثيه. 

ويرتكز علاج الحساسية الأنفية على شيئين: 

الابتعاد عن العناصر المسببة له 

والعلاج الدوائي. 

الابتعاد عن العناصر المسببة للحساسية ، ويعنى هذا التحكم في المحيط الخارجي الذي يعيش فيه المريض وذلك بالقيام بالآتي: 

بالنسبة لطلع النبات والذي يكثر عادة في موسم الربيع وبداية الصيف ، وينصح في مثل هذه الأوقات بقفل النوافذ بإحكام في المنزل والسيارة ، والابتعاد عن الحدائق والبساتين واستعمال بخاخ الأنف المسمى بالصوديوم كروموجلايكيت ، وذلك لمدة ستة أسابيع قبل بداية موسم الربيع. 

بالنسبة للحيوانات يبتعد المصاب عن الحيوانات التي تسبب له الحساسية مثل القطط ، والخيل والطيور. 

بالنسبة لعثة ذرة الغبار: وهي أجسام ميكروسكوبية دقيقة حية تتغذى على خلايا الجلد التي يلفظها الجسم ، وعندما تجف فضلات هذه العثة وتتطاير فى الهواء يستنشقها المصاب فتظهر أعراض الحساسية عليـه. وتعيش هذه العـثة على أغطيـة الوسائد والسرر والبسط والستائر والأثاث المنجد. وللأسف لا يمكن القضاء عليها ولكن يمكن التقليل من وجودها باتباع الأتي: 

تغطية الوسائد بأنسجة لا تحـتفظ بالغبار 

عدم استعمال الوسائد المحشوة بالريش أو استعمال البطانيات المصنوعة من الصوف. 

يجب غسل أغطية الوسائد والسرر مرة على الأقل أسبوعيا 

تنظيف الأرضية والسجـاد بصفة منتظمة وبالمكنسة الكهربية ، على ألا يقوم بذلك المصاب نفسه 

تنظيف قطع الأثاث بقماشة مبتلة 

التقليل قدر الإمكان من الأثاث الموجود في غرفة نوم المصاب والاستعاضة بالستائر المعدنية بدلا عن الستائر العادية 

الاحتفاظ بالملابس في دولاب مقفل 

عدم السماح بدخول الحيوانات لغرفة المصاب 

تخفيض درجة رطوبة المنزل إلى اقل من 20% ودرجة الحرارة إلى أدنى حد محتمل. 

*********************

كيف تعالج بالأدوية؟

استنشاق ماء ملح دافئ (ربع ملعقة صغيرة من ملح الطعام مذابة فى كوب ماء دافئ) الامرالذى يساعد على طرد الإفرازات من الآنف. 

مضادات الهستامين: يمكن استعمال مضادات الهستامين بصفة مستمرة أو متقطعة حسب تعليمات الطبيب ، وهي تأتى في شكل أقراص أو بخاخ للأنف. 

بخاخ الكورتيزون الأنفي: ويستعمل مرة أو مرتين في اليوم حسب تعليمات الطبيب. 

المداواة المناعية: أو التداوي بالأمصال ، وهى حقنة تعطى على فترة طويلة. ويتم أخذ هذه الحقنة بعد إجراء فحص جلدي للحساسية وآخر للدم. 

معظم حالات حساسية الأنف يمكن التحكم فيها والاستمتاع بحياة عادية ، وذلك باستعمال مضادات الهستامين وبخاخ الأنف الكورتيزوني فقط. وكانت مضادات الهستامين تسبب في السابق النعاس والنوم ولكن الآن هناك مستحضرات خالية من هذه الآثار الجانبية. ويتخوف الكثيرون من استعمال بخاخ الأنف الكورتيزوني ، والحقيقة أن هذا المستحضر أساسي وهام في علاج هذه الحالات ، وقد أثبتت الأبحاث ضآلة المضاعفات والآثار الجانبية ، طالما تقيد المريض بالجرعة التي وصفها الطبيب، ولكن تكون مضاعفات الكورتيزون أكثر شيوعا وخطورة عندما يؤخذ على هيئة حقن طويلة المدى أو أقراص لمدة طويلة ، والكورتيزون عقار ذو فائدة قصوى ، ولكن يجب التعامل معه بكل حذر من قبل الطبيب والمريض على السواء، وكثير من أطباء الأنف والأذن والحنجرة لا يحبذون أخذ حقن الكورتيزون طويلة المدى لخطورتها، وهناك بعض الأطباء يقومون بحقن الكورتيزون في الأنف مباشرة، وتحمل هذه الطريقة نفس مضاعفات الكورتيزون/ بالإضافة إلى أنها قد تسبب العمى في بعض الحالات النادرة.

ما هو التداوي بالأمصال؟
المداواة المناعية أو التداوي بالأمصال عبارة عن حقن من أمصال مصنعة من نفس العناصر المسببة للحساسية ، وتعطى لفترة زمنية طويلة ، علما بأن هذه الطريقة للعلاج لا تصلح لكل أنواع الحساسية ، كما أنها يجب ألا تستعمل إلا إذا ثبت فشل الطرق العلاجية الأخرى.

ما هو دور الجراحة؟
وهناك سؤال يخطر على بال معظم مرضى الحساسية الأنفية ، وهو يتعلق بمدى فاعلية التدخل الجراحي ، والحقيقة أن الجراحة لا دور لها على الإطلاق في علاج حساسية الأنف. ولكن لها دور كبير في علاج مضاعفات الحساسية ، كتضخم القرنيات الأنفية.

ماذا عن المستقبل؟
تجرى الأبحاث والتجارب على قدم وساق في كل أنحاء العالم من أجل فك طلاسم مرض الحساسية والتوصل لعلاج شافي لها بإذن الله ، والأمل كبير في الله بإيجاد علاج باتر وفعال. فمثلا تدور في أوروبا حاليا أبحاث هدفها التعرف على مرضى الحساسية منذ صغرهم وقبل أن تبدأ أعراض الحساسية بالظهور لديهم على أمل إيقافها عند ذلك الحد. كذلك ظهرت أمصال يمكن استعمالها عن طريق الأنف مباشرة أو عن طريق الفم. وهندسة الجينات الوراثية أيضا في تقدم مستمر. كما تدور أبحاث عديدة تستهدف إفرازات الحساسية الكيميائية الأخرى. 


والأمل في الله كبير بأن نجد علاجا باترا وفعال للحساسية الأئفية في المستقبل القريب إن شاء الله. 
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*أمراض الدم Blood Disorders







الأنيميا المنجلية 


ما هي الأنيميا المنجلية؟
هي نوع من الأنيميا الوراثية التي تنتج عن تغير شكل كرية الدم الحمراء حيث تصبح هلالية الشكل (كالمنجل والاسم مشتق من ذلك) عند نقص نسبة الأكسجين. وهو يشكل خطر بالغ على الأجيال القادمة وهي منتشرة في بعض الدول حيث ترتفع نسبة المصابين والحاملين بدرجة ملحوظة. ففي بعض محافظات المملكة العربية السعودية وصلت نسبة المصابين إلى 30% من عدد السكان




خلايا الدم الحمراء (السليمة)






خلايا الدم الحمراء (المنجلية)



ما هي أعراضها؟

قصر في عمر خلايا الدم الحمراء يؤدي إلى فقر الدم المزمن. ويلاحظ نقص في النمو وعدم القدرة على مزاولة الأنشطة.

ألم حاد في المفاصل والعظام. وقد يحدث انسداد في الشعيرات الدموية المغذية للمخ والرئتين.

تآكل مستمر في العظام وخاصة عظم الحوض والركبتين. وقد يحدث أيضا تضخم في الطحال مما قد يفقده وظيفته.

تصاحب هذا المرض أزمات مفاجئة تحدث تكسر مفاجئ قي خلايا الدم. وغالبا ما تكون نتيجة بعض الالتهابات ويستدل عليها باصفرار العينين إلى درجة ملحوظة وانخفاض شديد في الهيموجلوبين يستدعي نقل دم. 

هل يمكن علاج المرض نهائيا؟
المرض وراثي ومتواجد منذ ولادة المريض في نخاع العظام والعلاج المتبع هو تخفيف حدة المرض ولا يعتبر علاج شافي. لكن هناك علاج آخر كإجراء عملية استبدال نخاع العظام وهي عملية بها الكثير من المضاعفات والمخاطر وهي باهظة التكاليف ، وكذلك ليس من السهل إيجاد متبرع مناسب للمريض.

ما الفرق بين السليم وحامل المرض والمصاب به؟

السليم: هو الشخص الذي لا يحمل صفة المرض ولا خطر على أطفاله من الإصابة عند زواجه بشخص مصاب أو حامل للمرض أو سليم منه.

الحامل للمرض: هو الشخص الذي يحمل صفة المرض ولا تظهر عليه الأعراض. وهذا الشخص يمكنه الزواج من شخص سليم وإنجاب أطفال أصحاء ولكن من الخطر زواجه من شخص مصاب أو حامل للمرض مثله حيث يكون أطفاله عرضة للإصابة بهذا المرض.

المصاب: هو الشخص الذي تظهر عليه أعراض المرض وهذا الشخص يمكنه الزواج من شخص سليم وإنجاب أطفال أصحاء ومن الخطر زواجه من حامل للمرض أو مصاب مثله حيث يكون أطفاله عرضة للإصابة بهذا المرض




**

**كيف يمكنني معرفة إن كنت حامل للمرض أم سليم حيث أن كلاهما لا تبدو عليه الأعراض؟
يمكنك معرفة إن كنت حاملا للمرض أو سليم وذلك بإجراء تحليل للدم لفحص خضاب الدم (الهيموجلوبين) بالعزل الكهربائي في المختبر الطبي.

ما هو طريق الوقاية من هذا المرض؟
إن طريق الوقاية الوحيد من هذا المرض هو الفحص الطبي عنه قبل الزواج للتأكد من خلو أحد الطرفين من صفة المرض. فسلامة أحد الطرفين تكفي لإنجاب أطفال أصحاء.

حل القضية:

تهيئة الأهالي لتقبل قرار فحص المقبلين على الزواج قبل عقد القران حيث ثبت علميا أنه السبيل الوحيد بإذن الله لوقاية الأجيال القادمة من مرض الأنيميا المنجلية وكذلك أثبت ذلك تجارب سابقة لدول مرت بمثل هذه الظروف.

إصدار قرار يلزم المأذون الشرعي بطلب استمارة الفحص للطرفين المقبلين على الزواج عن هذه الأمراض قبل عقد القران على أن تترك حرية اختيار الزواج من عدمه للطرفين.

الرفع من مستوى الوعي الصحي لدى الأفراد عن أمراض الدم الوراثية وطرق الوقاية منها.



أنيميا الفول: نقص أنزيم جلكوز-6-

أنيميا الفول: نقص أنزيم جلكوز-6-فوسفيت ديهيدروجيناس



إن نقص أنزيم جلكوز-6-فوسفيت ديهيدروجيناس ( G6PD ) في كريات الدم الحمراء ، الذي تم اكتشافه عام 1956، يعتبر من أكثر الأمراض الوراثية انتشارا ، إذا يعاني أكثر من 400 مليون شخص في كل أنحاء العالم من هذا النقص . يطلق على نقص هذا الإنزيم أنيميا الفول favism لأن الأفراد المصابين بهذا النقص مصابين بحساسية لنبات الفول . الأشخاص المصابين بنقص في نشاط هذا الإنزيم معرضون لخطر الإصابة بعدد من الاضطرابات الخطيرة والتي من الممكن أن تؤدي للموت إذا لم يتم علاجهم بطريقة صحيحة .

وبإختصار فإن أنيميا الفول favism عبارة عن فقر دم انحلالي شديد , يحدث عادة في أشخاص منحدرين من منطقة البحر الأبيض المتوسط , ويحدث عندما يقوم الشخص المصاب بنقص في أنزيم جلكوز-6-فوسفيت ديهيدروجيناس بأكل الفول أو يستنشق حبوب لقاح الفول .

نقص الإنزيم G6PD في علم الوراثة 
من المعروف أن في البشر هناك 23 زوج من الكروموسومات التي تحدد الصفات الورائية الجسدية والخاصة بالتمثيل الغذائي المتنوعة . أحد هذه الأزواج الـ 23 من الكروموسومات هو زوج الكروموسوم إكس و واي X and Y ( والتي تعرف بكروموسومات الجنس) التي تحدد جنس الفرد بالإضافة إلى أشياء أخرى . الكروموسوم إكس مهم بشكل خاص لأنه يحمل الجينات الأساسية لبقاء الإنسان . يوجد جين مهم في الكروموسوم إكس وهو جين الإنزيم G6PD . 

جميع الأمراض الوراثية التي لها علاقة بالكروموسوم أكس مثل نقص الإنزيم G6PD , تؤثر على الذكور أكثر من الإناث . سيظهر نقص G6PD في الإناث فقط عندما يكون هناك نسختان معيبتان للجين في الأنثى . وطالما وجدت نسخة واحدة صالحة لجين G6PD في أنثى, فإنه سيتم إنتاج أنزيم طبيعي وهذا الأنزيم الطبيعي يستطيع القيام بوظيفة الأنزيم المعيب . عندما تظهر ميزة موروثة معينة بمثل هذه الطريقة يطلق عليها صفة وراثية متنحية . في الذكور, وبسبب وجود كروموسوم إكس واحد فقط ، فظهور جين G6PD معيب واحد يكون كافيا لحدوث نقص الإنزيم G6PD . 


من المعروف أن هناك أكثر من 400 سلالة أو شكل مختلف لنفس الجين الذي يسبب نقص الإنزيم G6PD . أنزيم G6PD المعيب قد يكون مختلف من شخص لشخص . وتختلف طفرات الجين من منطقة للأخرى , لكن سكان منطقة معينة عادة يتقاسمون تلك الطفرة . على سبيل المثال, في مصر يتواجد فقط نوع واحد من السلالات يسمى "سلالة أو طفرة البحر الأبيض المتوسط" Mediterranean variant , بينما في اليابان هناك نوع مختلف يدعى طفرة اليابان Japan variant . 


ما هي فرص توريث نقص الإنزيم للأبناء؟

إذا كان الأب مصاب وكانت الأم غير مصابة وليست حاملا للجين

نسبة إنجاب أنثى مصابه (صفر%)

نسبة إنجاب ذكر مصاب (صفر%)

نسبة إنجاب أنثى حاملا لجين نقص إنزيم G6PD (أي لا تظهر عليها الأعراض المرضية) (100%)

إذا كان الأب مصاب وكانت الأم حاملا للجين

نسبة إنجاب أنثى مصابه (50%)

نسبة إنجاب أنثى حاملا للجين (50%)

نسبة إنجاب ذكر مصاب ( 50%)

إذا كان الأب غير مصاب وكانت الأم حاملا للجين

نسبة إنجاب أنثى مصابه (صفر%)

نسبة إنجاب أنثي حاملا للجين (50%)

نسبة إنجاب ذكر مصاب ( 50%)
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*أنيميا الفول: نقص أنزيم جلكوز-6-فوسفيت ديهيدروجيناس



وظيفة أنزيم G6PD مهمة لبقاء الإنسان
أنزيم G6PD يعتبر عامل مساعد أو محفز في تفاعلات الأكسدة والاختزال . وظيفة تفاعلات الأكسدة والاختزال هي نقل الإلكترونات من جزيء لآخر, الأكسدة هي خسارة الإلكترونات والاختزال هي زيادة الإلكترونات . وظيفة أنزيم G6PD هي تحفيز أكسدة الجلوكوز 6 فوسفات glucose-6-phosphate إلى 6-فوسفوجلكونيت 6-phosphogluconate , وفي نفس الوقت إختزال فوسفات نيكوتينامايد أديناين دينكليوتايد nicotinamide adenine dinucleotide phosphate أو +NADP إلى NADPH . أو ، فيما يتعلق بإنتقال الإلكترونات , يفقد الجلوكوز 6 فوسفات إلكترونين ليصبح 6-فوسفوجلكونيت و يكسب +NADP إلكترونين ليصبح NADPH . هذا التحويل ينتج سكر الريبوز ribose , الذي يعتبر عنصر أساسي لكل من الدي.إن.إيه DNA و الآر إن إيه RNA. هناك طرق أخرى خاصة بالتمثيل الغذائي لإنتاج الريبوز إذا كان هناك نقص في G6PD .

بالإضافة لإنتاج سكر الريبوز ، فإن إنزيم G6PD مسئول أيضا عن الحفاظ على المستويات الكافية لـ NADPH داخل الخلية . NADPH مادة حافزة أو عامل مساعد في عدة تفاعلات حيوية . يفيد NADPH للاحتفاظ بالجلوتاثيون glutathione في شكله المختزل . الجلوتاثيون glutathione المختزل ينقي أو ينظف الخلية من نواتج الأيض المؤكسدة الخطيرة ، فهو يقوم بتحويل الهيدروجين بروكسيد hydrogen peroxide الضار إلى ماء بمساعدة الإنزيم جلوتاثيون بيروكسيداس glutathione peroxidase . هناك طرق أخرى خاصة بالتمثيل الغذائي والتي يمكن أن تنتج NADPH في كل الخلايا في الجسم , باستثناء كربات الدم الحمراء حيث تفتقر للإنزيمات الأخرى التي تنتج NADPH . هذا مهم جدا لاستقرار كرات الدم الحمراء لأنها حساسة بصفة خاصة للتوترات المؤكسدة بالإضافة إلى أنها تحتوي فقط على إنزيم واحد لإنتاج NADPH لإزالة نواتج الأيض المؤكسدة الخطيرة . هذا هو السبب لماذا لا يوصف أدوية مؤكسدة للأفراد المصابين بنقص في إنزيم G6PD . فكريات الدم الحمراء في هؤلاء الأفراد غير قادرة على أن تتعامل مع هذا الضغط وبالتالي يبدأ تحللها . 

التظاهرات الإكلينيكية
عندما لا تستطيع كريات الدم الحمراء نقل الأوكسجين في أنحاء الجسم بفاعلية ، تحدث حالة تسمى فقر الدم الانحلالي hemolytic anemia . بالإضافة لفقر الدم الانحلالي من الممكن أن يحدث الصفراء الخاصة بحديثي الولادة (اليرقان) ، ألم في البطن و / أو ألم في الظهر, دوار, صداع , عسر التنفس ( تنفس غير منتظم ) و خفقان (ازدياد في النبض) . 



صفراء حديثي الولادة (يرقان) Neonatal jaundice
هذه إحدى المشاكل التي تحدث فورًا بعد الميلاد . الصفراء الخاصة بحديثي الولادة (اليرقان) حالة شائعة بين كل المواليد , لكن عندما تستمر فإنه يشتبه بنقص إنزيم G6PD . هذه الحالة عبارة عن تغير اللون إلى الاصفرار في بياض العين والجلد و الأغشية المخاطية بسبب تكدس أملاح الصفراء bile salts في هذه الأنسجة . يحدث هذا نتيجة مباشرة للنشاط الغير كافي لإنزيم G6PD في الكبد . في بعض الحالات, تكون الصفراء (اليرقان) الخاصة بحديثي الولادة شديدة بالقدر الكافي لتسبب الموت أو ضرر عصبي دائم .

فقر الدم الانحلالي Hemolytic anemia 
فقر الدم الانحلالي هو اضطراب أخر قد يسبب مشاكل للأفراد الذين يعانون من نقص إنزيم G6PD . يمكن أن تحدث نوبة فقر الدم الانحلالي بعد تناول بعض الأدوية المؤكسدة ، الفول, أو الإصابة ببعض الأمراض المعدية . قد تؤدي نوبة انحلال الدم إلى الموت إن لم يتم علاجها بشكل جيد . لهذا يمنع المصابين بنقص الإنزيم من تناول بعض الأدوية . الموضوع المشترك بين كل هذه الأدوية هو أنها أدوية مؤكسدة في الأفراد المصابين بنقص الإنزيم ، وأن هذا التوتر المؤكسد قد يتسبب في تغيير طبيعة أو تسطح جزيء الهيموجلوبين , وهو الحامل الرئيسي للأوكسجين داخل كرة الدم الحمراء . هذا يتسبب في خسارة الوظيفة البيولوجية للهيموجلوبين ويؤدي ذلك إلى عجز كرة الدم الحمراء عن نقل الأوكسجين خلال الجسم بفاعلية . لبعض الأسباب المجهولة حتى الآن نجد أن بعض الأفراد لا يصابون بفقر الدم الانحلالي الناتج عن تناول بعض هذه الأدوية . بالطبع, يجب استشارة الطبيب دائمًا قبل تعاطي أي عقار . 

كان بريماكون Primaquine, وهو أحد الأدوية المضادة للملاريا ، الدواء الأول المتورط في التسبب بفقر الدم الانحلالي . يمنع تناول جميع أدوية الملاريا للشخص المصاب بنقص الإنزيم , لكن في حالات الملاريا الحادة البسيطة , يمكن إعطاء معظم الأدوية المضادة للملاريا بأمان . يجدر الملاحظة أن نقص الإنزيم G6PD قد يكسب الشخص مناعة ضد الإصابة بالملاريا وبالذات تلك التي يسببها الطفيل بلازموديوم فالسيبارام Plasmodium falciparum ، ويعود سبب ذلك إلى أن الطفيل يصيب كريات الدم الحمراء وفي حالة الأشخاص الذين يعانون من نقص الإنزيم فإنه ينقص لديهم أيضا مادة مهمة لاستمرار حياة طفيلي الملاريا .

بالإضافة لفقر الدم الانحلالي الناتج عن الأدوية ، يوجد أيضا فقر دم انحلالي ناتج عن تناول الفول ، ويدعى أنيميا الفول . فلقد كان نبات الفول أول منتج طعام يتورط في التسبب بإنحلال الدم في أفراد مصابين بنقص الإنزيم G6PD . استنشاق حبوب لقاح نبات الفول يمكن أن يسيبب فقر دم انحلالي ولهذا السبب نجد أن نقص الإنزيم G6PD يدعى أنيميا الفول . 

خارج نطاق أنيميا الفول , تعتبر العدوى السبب الرئيسي للإصابة بفقر الدم الانحلالي . بعض أنواع العدوى المهمة التي يمكن أن تتسبب بحدوث انحلال الدم هي التهاب الكبد الفيروسي, الالتهاب الرئوي وحمى التيفوئيد . 



الثلاسيميا (فقر دم حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط) 


ينتشر مرض الثلاسيميا في جميع أنحاء العالم ، ولكن بنسبة اكبر في بعض البلدان ، مثل بلدان حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط . ولهذا يطلق عليه أيضا (فقر دم البحر الأبيض المتوسط) ، وهو من الأمراض المعروفة منذ القدم في هذه المنطقة ، وقد تم تحديد هذه الآفة على يد الطبيب كولي عام 1925 ، عندما تم تشخيص حالات لمرضى يعانون من فقر دم شديد ، ومجموعة أعراض لتشوهات العظام وموت المصاب في نهاية المطاف . 

الثلاسيميا مرض وراثي يؤثر في صنع الدم ، فتكون مادة الهيموغلوبين في كريات الدم الحمراء غير قادرة على القيام بوظيفتها ، ما يسبب فقر الدم وراثي ومزمن يصيب الأطفال في مراحل عمرهم المبكر ، نتيجة لتلقيهم مورثين معتلين ، أحدهما من الأب والآخر من الأم. ويقسم مرض الثلاسيميا إلى أنواع أهمها ، ثلاسيميا ألفا وثلاسيميا بيتا ، اعتمادا على موقع الخلل ، إن كان
في المورث المسؤول عن تصنيع السلسلة البروتينية ألفا في خضاب الدم " الهموجلوبين " أو بيتا على التوالي . ومن المعروف أن هنالك عدة مئات من الطفرات الوراثية المتسببة بالمرض. والتقاء المورثين المعتلين من نوع بيتا يؤدي إلى ظهور المرض ، بينما ، لوجود أربع مورثات مسؤولة عن تصنيع سلسلة ألفا ، فان الحاجة تكون لوجود اعتلال في ثلاث من هذه المورثات ، أو اعتلال المورثات الأربع كلها لظهور الأعراض . كما وتوجد أنواع أخرى من الثلاسيميا مثل نوع دلتا .

وينتقل مرض الثلاسيميا بالوراثة من الآباء إلى الأبناء . فإذا كان أحد الوالدين حاملا للمرض أو مصابا به ، فمن الممكن أن ينتقل إلى بعض الأبناء بصورته البسيطة (أي يصبحون حاملين للمرض) . أما إذا صدف وأن كان كلا الوالدين يحملان المرض أو مصابين به ، فإن هناك احتمالا بنسبة 25% أن يولد طفل مصاب بالمرض بصورته الشديدة .

وكنتيجة لهذا يقسم الأشخاص المصابين إلى قسمين: 

نوع يكون الشخص فيه حاملا للمرض ولا تظهر عليه أعراضه ، أو قد تظهر عليه أعراض فقر دم بشكل بسيط ، ويكون قادرا على نقل المرض لأبنائه . 

ونوع يكون فيه الشخص مصابا بالمرض ، وتظهر عليه أعراض واضحة للمرض منذ الصغر .


كيف تنتقل الثلاسيميا 



**








**





**الثلاسيميا (فقر دم حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط) 

أعراض الثلاسيميا
تظهر أعراض الإصابة بالثلاسيميا على المريض خلال السنة الأولى من العمر . ونتيجة لتكسر كريات الدم الحمراء المبكر تظهر أعراض فقر الدم شديدة على النحو التالي: 

شحوب البشرة ، مع اصفرار أحيانا 

التأخر في النمو 

ضعف الشهية 

تكرار الإصابة بالالتهابات 

ومع استمرار فقر الدم ، تظهر أعراض أخرى مثل التغير في شكل العظام ، وخصوصا عظام الوجه والوجنتين ، وتصبح ملامح الوجه مميزة لهذا المرض . كما يحدث تضخم في الطحال والكبد ، ويتأخر الطفل في النمو . أما في الحالات البسيطة ( لدى حاملي المرض ) ، فقد يحدث فقر دم بسيط بدرجة لا يكون المرض فيها باديا للعيان . ويعيش صاحبه بشكل طبيعي جدا ولا يحتاج إلى أي علاج . وقد لا تكتشف هذه الحالات إلى بالصدفة .


الثلاسيميا (فقر دم حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط)
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*كيف يعالج المريض بالثلاسيميا ؟

المريض بالثلاسيميا بحاجة إلى نقل دم بشكل دوري لتعويضه عن كريات الدم التي تتكسر ، وللمحافظة على مستوى مقبول من الهيموغلوبين في دمه . كثرة نقل الدم إلى المريض تسبب ترسب الحديد بشكل يحمل الضرر لأعضاء جسمه . ولذلك ، من المهم أن يحصل المريض على أدوية تساعد على طرد الحديد الزائد من الجسم .

يتم علاج المضاعفات التي قد تظهر لدى المريض حسب كل حالة . هناك أبحاث تجرى لاكتشاف علاجات افضل للثلاسيميا ، وتجرى أحيانا عمليات لزرع نخاع عظمي ، ولكن هذه العمليات مكلفة جدا ونتائجها ليست مضمونة . والمرضى الذين تكتشف حالاتهم في وقت مبكر ويتلقون العلاج بنقل الدم وطرد الحديد بشكل منتظم بإمكانهم أن يعيشوا حياتهم بشكل طبيعي وان يتجنـبوا الكثير من مضاعفات المرض . ويمكن إجراء فحص للدم يحدد ما إذا كان الشخص خاليا من الثلاسيميا أو حاملا للمرض أو مصابا يه . ويوصى بإجراء هذا الفحص في مجتمعنا للأشخاص المقبلين على الزواج ، لتجنب الزواج بين شخصين حاملين للمرض ، وهي الحالة الوحيدة التى يمكن أن تؤدي إلى ولادة طفل مصاب بالمرض بصورته الشديدة . منا تتوفر القدرة على فحص الجنين في الأشهر الأولى من الحمل عند الشك بامكانيه اصابته 


الثلاسيميا (فقر دم حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط)



الوقاية 
الطريقة الوحيدة للوقاية من الثلاسيميا هي تجنب ولادة أطفال مصابين به من خلال: 

الاستشارة الطبية والفحص الطبي قبل الزواج ، وإخضاع المقيلين على الزواج لفحص طبي للتأكد من انهما لا يحملان الثلاسيميا في آن واحد ، وخصوصا أن نسبة الحاملين للمرض في بلادنا كبيرة . 

فحص الجنين في حالة الشك بإصابته بالثلاسيميا للتأكد من الإصابة واتخاذ الإجراءات الطبية اللازمة . 

التقليل من ظاهرة التزاوج بين الأقارب ، لأن مرض الثلاسيميا ، كسائر الأمراض الوراثية ، يزداد انتشارا في حالة التزاوج ببين الأقارب ، إذ يزيد ذلك من احتمال نقل الصفات الوراثية غير الحميدة إلى الأبناء . ولكن هذا لا ينفي ضرورة أن يقوم المقبلين على الزواج الذين لا تربطهم صلة قرابة بإجراء الفحص الطبي قبل الزواج . 

فوجود أحد الأبوين غير حامل لسمة المرض الوراثية ضمانة أكيدة لعدم وجود مرضى بين الأبناء ، سواء كان ذلك الأب أو الأم . وفي حال كون الأب حاملا لسمة المرض الوراثية فان إجراءه لزوجة المستقبل يصبح إلزاميا . فهذا الإجراء يجنب الفتاة فحصا ليس ضروريا ، إلا في حال كون الخاطب حاملا للمرض لأسباب اجتماعية . وكما هو معروف فان احتمال إن يلتقي شخص حامل للسمة الوراثية بأخرى تحمل أيضا السمة 0.13% وهي نسبة متدنية يمكن متابعة نتائجها النفسية والاجتماعية بسهولة تفوق متابعة أبنائهم المرضي في حالة زواج الحاملين لسمة المرض الوراثية ، إذ تصل احتمالات ولادة الطفل المريض لديهما إلى 25% لكل حمل .


فقر الدم بسبب نقص الحديد Iron-deficiency Anemia 


إن مرض فقر الدم (أنيميا Anemia) كثير المصادفة وله أسباب كثيرة، والمعالجة الناجحة تعتمد على كشف السبب الذي قد يكون واضحا في بعض الأحيان، ويكون خفيا صعبا في أحيان كثيرة وبالتالي يحتاج إلى كثير من التحريات الدقيقة. ومن أحد أنواع فقر الدم الكثيرة نقص الحديد، وهو مرض كثير الانتشار في العالم وهو يحدث في كل الأجناس والأعمار، وخاصة عند النساء والأطفال.

ما هو فقر الدم بسبب نقص الحديد؟
من الممكن تعريف هذا النوع من فقر الدم بعجز نقي العظام عن توليد عدد كاف من الكريات الحمر بسبب نقص الحديد الذي يعتبر ضروريا في تركيب الهيموجلوبين (الخضاب).

أما نسبة الإصابة بهذا المرض فهي مختلفة من بلد لأخر، ونسبة الإصابة هذه تعتمد على المستوى الصحي في ذاك البلد، فهي قليلة في البلاد المتقدمة ذات المستوى الصحي العالي، وحيث تكون نوعية الغذاء والشراب على مستوى عالي، وعلى العكس تكون الإصابة مرتفعة في البلاد المتأخرة حيث المستوى الصحي المنخفض، هذا ناهيك عن كثرة انتشار الطفيليات والديدان فيها. والنسبة تختلف أيضا في البلد الواحد بين الرجال والنساء وهي أعلى في النساء بسبب متطلبات الطمث (العادة الشهرية) والحمل والإرضاع.

ما هي أسباب فقر الدم بسبب نقص الحديد؟
نادرا ما يكون نقص الحديد وحده هو السبب فقر الدم ذلك باستثناء حالات الطفولة، وبعض الحالات التي تتطلب كميات إضافية من الحديد مثل الحمل، وسن النمو عند الأطفال، وبعض الحالات التي يضطرب فيها امتصاص الحديد في الجسم مثل الإسهال الشحمي والسبرو sprue (التهاب مزمن في الغشاء المخاطي للقناة الهضمية)؛ وإسهال المناطق الحارة. 

أما باقي الحالات والتي تشكل معظم حالات فقر الدم بنقص الحديد فهي ذات أسباب أخرى تختفي وراء فقر الدم هذا، والذي يكون نتيجة للمرض الأصلي المسبب، وهنا تكون الأعراض التي يشكو منها المريض والتي يراجع من اجلها الطبيب هي أعراض فقر الدم، وليست أعراض المرض الأصلي المسبب لفقر الدم، فإذا ما شك الطبيب بوجود بؤرة نازفة ولم يستطع كشفها بالفحص السريري، فغالبا ما تكون في الجهاز الهضمي، وان فحص الدم الخفي في البراز والدال على النزف غالبا ما يكون إيجابيا، وتكرار هذا الفحص ضروري حيث لا تكون النتائج إيجابية دوما، لان النزف الهضمي قد يكون متقطعا وغير مستمر. ومن أهم البؤر النازفة في الجهاز الهضمي والمسببة لفقر الدم بنقص الحديد:
البواسير.
قرحة المعدة والاثنى عشر.
المعالجة الطويلة بالأسبرين.
دوالي المريء.
سرطان القولون والمعدة.
الديدان.


ما هي أعراض وعلامات فقر الدم بنقص الحديد؟
بصورة عامة هناك نوعان من الأعراض:
أعراض المرض الأصلي المسبب.
الأعراض الأخرى التي يشكو منها المصاب وهذه تقسم إلى قسمين:
أعراض وعلامات عامة تشاهد في كل أنواع فقر الدم:
وهي: الشحوب، سرعة التعب، ضعف عام بالعضلات، صداع، دوار مع الشعور بعدم الثبات، طنين الأذنين، نفخات انقباضية وظيفية، وغيرها....
وطبعا ليس من الضروري أن يشكو المريض من كل هذه الأعراض السابقة، وإنما في حالات كثيرة تنحصر الشكوى بعرض واحد أو اكثر وذلك حسب شدة فقر الدم لديه.
الأعراض والعلامات الخاصة بفقر الدم بنقص الحديد:
إذا استمر فقر الدم مدة طويلة تظهر تغيرات في الفم واللسان والأظافر، فالغشاء المخاطي للسان يصبح في نسبة لا بأس بها من المرضى شاحبا ناعما وبراقا، وتضمر الحليمات اللسانية (خاصة على الجانبين)، ويكون اللسان غير مؤلم إلا إذا أصيبت بقع منه بالالتهاب. أما الغشاء المخاطي للفم والوجنتين فقد يبدو بلون احمر، وقد تظهر تشققات على جانبي الفم يقال لها الصوار cheilosis. أما الأظافر فتبدو مسطحة أو مقعرة كالملعقة وتعرف باسم تقعر الأظافر، وتتصف الأظافر بتشققها وسرعة انكسارها. أما الطحال فقد يتضخم في بعض الحالات القليلة.
الفحوص المخبرية
إن استمرار فقر الدم بنقص الحديد لسبب من الأسباب، كأن لم ينقطع النزف عن المريض أو لم تعالج المرأة المصابة بغزارة الطمث أو امتداده، فان مخزون الحديد في الجسم يقل تدريجيا حتى ينضب، وهنا يهبط الهيموجلوبين (الخضاب) والهيماتوكريت وعدد الكريات الحمراء. ويكون هبوط مقدار الخضاب شديدا وقد يصل إلى حوالي 4 غم/100مل في حين أن المعدل الطبيعي الوسطي له هو حوالي 14 غم/100مل، أما عدد الكريات الحمراء فلا ينخفض كثيرا






اللطاخة الدموية Blood film
تبدو فيها الكريات الحمراء صغيرة الحجم ناقصة الصباغ ويتخذ كثير منها أشكالا مختلفة، ويتخذ البعض الأخر أحجاما مختلفة، فبعضها تكون صغيرة الحجم والبعض الآخر كبيرة. وقد يظهر عدد قليل من الكريات الحمراء الفتية في اللطاخة. أما عدد الكريات البيض والصفيحات والشبكات فعادة تكون ضمن الحدود الطبيعية على الغالب، ولكن تحدث فيها تغيرات في حالة النزف.








كيف تتم المعالجة؟
تعتمد في الدرجة الأولى على معرفة سبب نقص الحديد، ومداواته بإيقاف النزف أو تحسين تناذر سوء الامتصاص (أي سوء امتصاص الحديد في الجسم) ثم البدء بإعطاء مركبات الحديد. وغالبا فإن العلاج يعطى عن طريق الفم، ومدة العلاج يجب أن تستمر لثلاثة اشهر على الأقل بعد أن يعود مقدار الخضاب إلى الحدود الطبيعية لكي يستعيد الجسم مخزونه من الحديد.

وإذا كان هناك أي مانع لإعطاء العلاج عن طريق الفم كعدم تحمل الدواء أو غيره، فمن الممكن عندئذ إعطاؤه بشكل حقن عضلية. إن الاستجابة للعلاج عن ممتازة عموما، ويجب معايرة خضاب المريض بعد ثلاثة أسابيع من بدأ العلاج لمعرفة مدى التجاوب. فإذا لم يرتفع الخضاب إلى المستوى المتوقع فيكون سبب ذلك:
عدم تناول المريض العلاج بشكل مستمر ومنتظم.
وجود خطأ في التشخيص.
إصابة المريض بتناذر سوء الامتصاص.
إذا لم تعالج الإصابة فإنها تسير سيرا مزمنا، وان أهمية الإصابة ليست خطورتها على الحياة، ولكنها تؤدي إلى فقد الفعالية وخفض المقاومة للانتان (عدوى infection).

يتبع





ارجوووووووا عدم الرد الأن*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*الناعور (الهيموفيليا) 
*


*الهيموفيليا... المرض، المعاناة، وكيفية المساعدة
**بقلم امجد كنعان الطــويل*

*بالرغم من المعاناة الاقتصادية، والسياسية، والمعيشية والنفسية التي يعانيها الشعب الفلسطيني منذ أوائل المجازر والحروب ولأيامنا هذه، لم يفكر حتى وللحظة واحدة بالابتعاد عن الأرض المقدسة، إذا لم يطردوا أو يسجنوا أو ينفوا عنها. إلا أن الحصار على هذا الشعب وفصلهم عن العالم الخارجي وربطهم بمخيمات أو مدن أو بؤر مزدحمة بالأقارب أدت إلى مشاكل اجتماعية وصحية ليس بمقدار اتفاقات أوسلو أو "سلام الشجعان" أو قيام الدولة الفلسطينية وعاصمتها القدس الشريف بتصحيحها أو حلها لوحدها. من بين هذه المصاعب التي نشأت خلال هذه العقود هي زواج الأقارب، الذي أدى إلى زيادة نسبة الأمراض الوراثية. في حين يتطلب آلاف من الدولارات قبل الزواج لاكتشاف إمكانية تسبب هذه الأمراض الوراثية والعشرات من الآلاف لعلاجها سنويا للفرد الواحد، فليس للفرد الفلسطيني أن يدبر هذه المصاريف، أو لوزارة الصحة الفلسطينية من التخلص من عجزها المالي وديونها للتصرف، أو اهتمام الدول المانحة بمثل هذه المشاريع. لذلك عدم تواجد العلاج يسبب في وفاة أو عجز معظم المرضى قبل بلوغهم سن العشرين.*

*إن باستطاعة المصابين ببعض الأمراض الوراثية العيش حياة طبيعية والوقاية من توريث الأجيال القادمة من خلال التوعية والعلاج. إلا إن الدمار الشامل للبنية التحتية والاقتصادية للقطاع الصحي والطبي في فلسطين لم يستطع توفير السيولة الداخلية لتوفير الاحتياجات الإنسانية والطبية المتطلبة لتخفيف المعاناة اليومية عن ألوف المصابين وعائلاتهم. فبينما يمول العالم الغربي منتجعات سياحية، وكازينوهات، وفيلات، وعمارات سكنية، وسيارات فخمة وشبكات اتصال ومطاعم غربية التي لن تساعد أو تؤمن حياه الشخص العادي، وبما فيهم المرضى، هنالك عشرات من المرضى يموتون سنويا بانتظار الأيدي الكريمة التي ستجلبهم من هذا الكابوس إلى نور الأرض المقدسة. ومن بين هذه الأمراض الخبيثة مرض نزف الدم - المعروف بالهيموفيليا، الذي يصيب واحد من كل خمسون ألف مولود ذكر في العالم، إلى أنة يصيب 200 ذكر في فلسطين حسب التقديرات الأولية وهنالك عدد يشابهه من الإناث الحاملات للجينة الوراثية بسبب زواج الأقارب. لذلك باشرت الجمعية الفلسطينية لأمراض النزف بمساعدة المرضى وعائلاتهم في فلسطين، و الآن تبحث عن متطوعين، وممولين، وأطباء مختصين بأمراض الدم من العرب والمسلمين لرفع مستوى العلاج بالمنطقة أجمع ولإنشاء فيدرالية عربية وإسلامية للسيطرة على انتشار هذا المرض وعلاجه في بلادنا.*

*المرض
الهيموفيليا، مرض نزيف الدم، عبارة عن خلل وراثي في المادة التي تمنع الدم من التخثر. فقدانها يعرض المرضى لنزف تحت الجلد أو في المفاصل أو تحت العضلات عند تعرضهم لأي إصابة أو جرح بسيط. إن هذه المادة تتكون من عدة بروتينات تعمل مع بعضها البعض لمساعدة الدم على التجلط. فيحتاج هذا الوضع لوقت طويل حتى يتجلط الدم وفي بعض الأحيان ليس بالإمكان إيقاف النزف إلا بإعطاء المصاب إبرة العامل المفقود الذي يعمل على وقف النزف. معظم الناس يتعرضون إلى تمزق الأوعية الصغيرة في أنسجة الجسم المختلفة، نتيجة لضغط بسيط، لكن في الحالة الصحية المثالية، يتكون تخثر الدم بسرعة ولا يكون الشخص مدركا له. إلا أن الإنسان المصاب بمرض الهيموفيليا يمكن أن ينزف بشكل أطول نتيجة لمثل هذا الضغط، ولذلك العديد من حالات النزيف تحدث بدون سبب.*

*هناك أنواع وأشكال متعددة لهذا المرض، والتي تقسم حسب شدة درجه النزف، أهمها نوع (أ) الذي سببه نقص في العامل الثامن لمادة التجلط، فهو أخطر أنواع الهيموفيليا وهو عبارة عن 85% من مجموع الحالات، حيث تكون أعراضه عبارة عن نزيف ذاتي متكرر. يكون أعراضه عبارة عن نزف بعد الكدمات أو الضربات البسيطة التي يتعرض لها المصاب.*

*المعاناة
يكتشف مريض النزف بعد عملية الطهور أو عند إعطاءه إبرة أثناء العلاج أو عند سحب عينة من الدم منة. عندها يحدث نزف تحت الجلد، ويمكن التعرف علية من خلال بقع زرقاء، ويطول وقت النزف ولا يتوقف كما يحصل عند المولودين الجدد. أما الحالات التي تكتشف بعد ذلك، تكون في معظمها عن طريق ملاحظة انتفاخ في المفاصل بسبب تراكم الدم، والذي يسبب إعاقة حركية بدون العلاج. كل هذه الدلائل تشير في معظم الأوقات على أن هذا الإنسان قد يعاني من هذا المرض، وبالتحاليل المخبرية يستطاع أن يؤكد هذا وأن يحدد نسبة العامل الذي يساعد على التخثر. حينها ولعدم تعود العائلة على هذا المرض يؤثر هذا المرض عليهم، ربما يجعلهم يخافون من أن يمسكوا طفلهم المصاب أو يتعاملوا معه خوفا من إيذائه، وهناك بعض العائلات غير قادرة على تقبل وتفهم مثل هذه الحالات، ولكن بالوعي والتثقيف، والإيمان يمكن حل هذه المشاكل. خلال الخمسون عاما الماضية لقد تم اكتشاف عدة أنواع من العلاج الطبي للسيطرة على الهيموفيليا والعلاج الوقائي للحد من وراثة هذا المرض. وللأسف ولأسباب مادية وتقنية فإنه ليس متواجد على افضل حال في فلسطين، إلى أن الجمعية الفلسطينية لأمراض النزف حسنت أوضاع المرضى خلال السنين الماضية من ناحية توفير الأدوية للحالات المستعصية، ترجمة ونشر بعض المعلومات بالعربية، المشاركة في الندوات الدولية، وعمل حملات تبرع وتوعية. فكيف بإمكان فلسطين أو أي دولة أخري الحد من معاناة مرضاهم والتقدم إلى المستوى الذي يتمتع به المرضى في الدول المتقدمة؟*

*العلاج *

*أولا: معالجة النزيف -- المعالجة المطبقة في حالة نزيف معينة تعتمد على مكان النزيف، كمية النزيف ومدة النزيف وشدة الهيموفيليا. بالنسبة لنزيف الفم تستعمل أدوية الامكار أو سايكلوكابرن، ينصح بها بعد أو بدلا من المعالجة بمركز عامل الهيموفيليا، هذه المعالجة تتبع بطعام لين ومثلجات. إذا كان النزف بسبب جرح، نزف داخلي، أو نزف المفصل فالخطوة الأولي هي وقف النزيف بتطبيق العلاج الأولي المعياري، مثل تطبيق الرباط، الضغط، وأكياس الثلج، وبعدها إعطاء إبرة العامل، حيث يجب وقف النزيف بالسرعة الممكنة عن طريق زرق عامل تخثر وتثبيت المنطقة المصابة.*

*النوع الأكثر شيوعا ويتطلب علاجا فوريا للغاية هو نزف المفصل، حيث يمكن أن يظهر كنزيف تلقائي، أو نتيجة جرح أو رضه تؤثر على المفصل. عندما يكون هناك نزيف داخل المفصل، الدم النازف من بطانة المفصل يتجمع في فراع المفصل، عندها يلتهب المفصل، وبعدها تفرز بطانة المفصل أنزيمات تصب في فراغ المفصل لتهضم وتزيل الدم، لكن هذه الإنزيمات لا تتوقف مع زوال الدم. ومع كل نزيف غير معالج، تستمر الإنزيمات في هضم حواف غضروف المفصل وفي النهاية عظم المفصل. نتيجة لذلك إذا لم يعالج المفصل يمكن أن يؤدي إلى تدمير تدريجي للمفصل. وهذا ما يحصل في أغلب الأحيان. *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*ثانيا: تفعيل مركز العناية الشاملة -- بما أن مرض الهيموفيليا يؤثر على نواحي عديدة من حياة المريض وعائلته، فقد تطورت معالجة مرض الهيموفيليا إلى تقديم العناية الشاملة، فبدلا من معالجة حالات النزيف الفردية فقط، يركز الأطباء والمرضى أيضا على الصورة الكاملة للمرض في حياة المريض. فمراكز العناية الشاملة والمختصة ومع طواقمهم الصحية المتعددة الجوانب تزود خدمات تتراوح من عناية جسدية إلى نفسية، من عناية سنية إلى عناية عظمية وعناية طبية عامة. والعناية الكاملة والشاملة لمريض الهيموفيليا تساعد العائلة على معرفة تشكيله واسعة من المواضيع التي تتضمن الضغوط الاجتماعية والنفسية التي تواجه عائلات الهيموفيليا، وتسيطر على الحالات الطبية البسيطة، التي ليس باستطاعة العلاج العادي السيطرة عليها بسبب استمرار النزيف. مركز العناية الشاملة هو بداية جيدة، حيث يمكن أن يوفر مجموعات مساندة للمريض، وخدمات أخرى تزود معلومات عن مرض الهيموفيليا واقتراحات للحد من أضطراباتة مع الحياة العادية. ومن أهمها توفير مادة التجلط ومراقبة توفرها في الجسم في حالة احتياج المريض إلى أي عملية جراحية. *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*ثالثا: استخدام عامل التخثر الغير مشتق من الدم أو البلاسما -- العامل البديل هو مركز من عامل مستخلص من البلاسما، هذه المركزات مجمدة مجففة وتحتوي على كمية كبيرة من عامل التخثر. ولكن مركزات العامل الجديدة ألغت خطر التلوث الفيروسي. ولقد تقدم البحث خطوة واحدة إلى الأمام ليخلق منتجات العامل غير المشتقة من الدم أو البلاسما، فبعض منتجات العامل الثامن تصنع عن طريق تقنية الأبحاث الجينة، وألغت مشاكل انتشار الفيروسات من جسم الإنسان المتبرع إلى المريض. فبإمكان هذا العامل رفع مستوى مادة التخثر في دم المريض فورا ولتستمر على هذا النحو من 8 - 12 ساعة منذ اخذ إبرة العامل. ويمكن اخذ هذا العامل عند الشعور بالحاجة إلية، ولكن يستحسن أخذه كل يوم بعد آخر للوقاية من أي نزيف عندما يكون العامل متوفرا. وبسبب التكاليف الباهظة لهذا العلاج الأساسي، فإنه ليس متوفر باستمرار في فلسطين أو موجودا على الإطلاق في الدول النامية. *

*المستقبل
فبفضل هذه الخطة الثلاثية يستطيع المريض في الغرب أن يعيش حياته العادية وأن يصل إلى العمر الذي يعيشه الإنسان العادي، كما يستطيع أيضا أن ينمو طبيعيا، ويكمل دراسته ويعمل ويتزوج كأي شخص آخر. ولكن خلال فترة النمو عليه مراقبة أعماله ونشاطاته وأن يبتعد عن الأعمال التي تسبب له نزفا، كذلك ممارسة بعض أنواع الرياضة مثل السباحة مهمة ومفيدة في تقوية العضلات ونموها. حالة المريض الفلسطيني تحسنت، ولكن عدم وجود السيولة الكافية لتمويل مركز العناية الشامل أو شراء العامل البروتيني على استمرار أو لدفع رواتب الأطباء المختصين أو تكلفة ترجمة و طبع المواد التعليمية إلى اللغة العربية يجعل مرض الهيموفيليا السبب الرئيسي في موت عدد من المصابين أو إعاقتهم أبديا. بمقارنة مع المريض الغربي الذي يمكنه ممارسة حياته العادية والاستنجاد بالعامل البروتيني المتوفر في بيته على استمرار في حالة وقوع أي نزيف، والذهاب إلى مركز العناية المتخصصة كل 6 اشهر فقط لفحوص روتينية من خلال التنسيق مع جمعيات تعتني باحتياجاتهم كالجمعية الفلسطينية لأمراض النزف.*

*فلقد تأسست الجمعية الفلسطينية لأمراض النزف (الهيموفيليا) رسميا في عام 1996 بهدف مساعدة مرضى النزف من أبناء الشعب الفلسطيني والعربي عن طريق تقديم الخدمات الطبية والاجتماعية والنفسية لهم. تقاد هذه الجمعية من قبل متطوعين، منهم الهيئة الإدارية في الضفة الغربية وأخرى في قطاع غزة، وهنالك هيئة تنسيق عالمية ومتطوعين في أمريكا. وللأسف نقص في المتطوعين ونقص في الخبرات والتخصصات ونقص في التبرعات يعيق تحقيق الخدمات الطبية والاجتماعية والنفسية والتثقيفية باللغة العربية اللازمة للمرضى.*

*فمنث تأسيس الجمعية وبالإمكانيات المتاحة لها حصلت الجمعية، ومن خلال وزارة الصحة الفلسطينية، على تامين صحي ومجاني لجميع المرضى وعائلاتهم. وقد قامت أيضا بإسعاف عدة حالات كانت بين الحياة والموت، من خلال إحضار تبرعات العامل المخثر بأيدي مندوبي مصانع الأدوية من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية إلى أيدي الجراحين في فلسطين، وقامت بتمثيل الصوت والضمير العربي في عدد من الندوات الدولية حول الهيموفيليا. فأمراض النزف ناتجة عن نقص إحدى مواد التجلط، وبدون هذه المواد عملية تجلط الدم لا تحدث بصورة طبيعية وينتج عنها نرف داخلي متواصل في المفاصل والعضلات وتحت الجلد مما يؤدي إلى مضاعفات مزمنة في المفاصل وأجزاء أخرى من الجسم إذا لم تعالج من خلال إبرة العامل المخثر البهيض الثمن.*

*نداء
بينما ينزف المجاهدين للشهادة في سبيل الله ودفاع وجلاء لعروبة القدس وفلسطين، ما زال مرضى نزف الدم -الشهداء الأحياء- ينزفوا ويجاهدوا إحياء وجلاء لبقائهم على هذه الأرض الطاهرة حتى يستشهدوا دفاعا عنها. فهم بانتظار العروبة وزخرتها وقلبها ورزقها لحماة فلسطين، حماة من يحمي مولد عيسى ومسرى محمد عليهم الصلاة والسلام. ويحنى من ربنا، فلنساهم ونستثمر في بني بشر وليس في بني حجر، فلنحقق أمنية الشهادة الحقيقية ونحيي الشهداء الأحياء. فلنثقف ونعالج جيلنا من الأمراض الوراثية حتى نبني أجيال خالية من الأمراض الوراثية. فالوقاية خير من قنطار علاج، واستمرار العلاج هو المصدر الوحيد لوقف معاناة مئاة الالوف المصابين بالهيموفيليا في العالم العربي والاسلامي.*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*لذلك تهيب الجمعية الفلسطينية لأمراض النزف بالأمة والجاليات العربية والإسلامية للتبرع ماديا وتقنيا والتطوع ومد العون لها. فهي تحاول برفع مستوى العناية للمرضى العرب والمسلمين من خلال تقديم كل الخدمات الطبية والاجتماعية والنفسية والتعليمية باللغة العربية التي يحتاجونها. وأيضا تهيب بالأطباء المختصين، والمؤسسات الحكومية والغير حكومية والشخصيات العربية والإسلامية المعنية، والمرضى وعائلاتهم في شتى أنحاء العالم بالاتصال بهم في اقرب وقت ممكن، حتى يكون باستطاعتهم تكوين فيدرالية للتعرف على بعضهم البعض، وعلى قدراتهم واحتياجاتهم، ومتطلباتهم قبل عقد الدورة السنوية للفدرالية العالمية للهيموفيليا المزمن عقدها في حزيران 2000 في كندا. حيث بإمكان هذه الفيدرالية تقديم تقرير للهيئة العليا والاستنجاد بهم والضغط عليهم للتركيز على المجتمع والعالم العربي والإسلامي. والإشراف على تدريب كوادرهم، وعلى بناء مركز عناية شامل بأحدث التقنيات وسبل العلاج لخدمة المرضى في المنطقة اجمع.*


*سرطان الدم - المرض القابل للشفاء Blood Cancer *


*مقدمة
بالرغم من حدوث تقدم كبير في النواحي المختلفة في الطب خلال القرن العشرين لا يزال يحتل مرض السرطان موقعا حساسا في وعي جمهور الناس من حيث إثارته لمشاعر الخوف والقلق لدى الكثيرين . ربما يرجع ذلك إلى أن التقدم الحاصل في معالجة السرطان عامة وإن كان كبيرا , إلا أنه أقل بكثير من التقدم الذي حصل في مكافحة وعلاج الأمراض المعدية خلال القرن العشرين أدى إلى ارتفاع متوسط العمر المتوقع للإنسان في البلدان المختلفة ارتفاعا كبيرا وأدى ذلك إلى ازدياد نسبة شريحة المواطنين الذين تجاوزوا سن الخمسين مثلا , ومن المعلوم أن معظم حالات السرطان تظهر في العقود التي تلي سن الخمسين ولذلك يمكن القول أن نسبة حالات السرطان مقارنة بعدد السكان حصل فيه زيادة نتيجة زيادة نسبة السكان الذين تجاوزوا سن الخمسين مثلا , بالإضافة إلى ذلك أدت الوسائل التشخيصية الحديثة إلى الكشف عن حالات لم تكن تكتشف قبل وجود الأجهزة الحديثة في هذا الزمان .*


*وبالرغم من التقدم الكبير في علاج سرطانات الدم والأورام الليمفاوية بالذات , بشكل يفوق حتى التقدم الذي حصل في الأورام الأخرى , والذي يتمثل في أن هذه الأمراض كانت مؤدية إلى الوفاة كلها تقريبا قبل الستينات من القرن العشرين , بينما يمكن الشفاء التام من معظمها اليوم بنسب تتراوح بين 25 إلى 90 %. بالرغم من هذا التقدم الكبير لا تزال أورام الدم والغدد الليمفاوية تثير الفزع والقلق لدى الكثيرين من الناس وذلك يرجع إلى عدة أسباب من ضمنها كون هذه الأمراض تصيب بنسبة أكبر شريحة من صغار السن سواء الأطفال أو الشباب , وكذلك لكون هذه الأمراض تصيب في حالات نادرة جدا أشخاصا من صغار السن يحتلون مكانا في وسائل الإعلام سواء كانوا من الرياضيين أو الفنانين أو غيرهم من الناشطين في مجال الأعمال أو الحياة العامة .*


*إن التقدم الكبير الذي حصل في علاج هذه الأمراض ترافق مع كون الوسائل العلاجية الكثيرة تعتمد على عقاقير ذات تأثيرات جانبية ملموسة لدى المريض ومرتبطة أيضا بمضاعفات تحصل نتيجة المرض ونتيجة علاجه , كل ذلك أدى إلى تغير في تعاملنا مع المرضى من حيث ضرورة شرح طبيعة مرضه له. في السابق كان معظم المرضى يتركون أمر العلاج للطبيب بينما اليوم أصبح الأطباء يحتاجون إلى كسب ثقة وتعاون المريض أكثر فأكثر , وأصبحت عملية كسب هذا التعاون مرتبطة بإفهام المريض طبيعة مرضه وطبيعة العلاج الذي يتلقاه والآثار الجانبية والمضاعفات المحتملة التي يمكن توقعها , وكذلك ازدادت رغبة المرضى في معرفة أمراضهم وازدادت أيضا لديهم الوسائل التي تمكنهم من معرفة أمراضهم إما عن طريق المواد المطبوعة سواء في الصحف والمجلات أو الكتيبات التي تصدرها المؤسسات العلاجية المختلفة أو مؤخرا عن طريق الإنترنت وأصبح العديد من المرضى يدخلون إلى شبكة الإنترنت للتعرف على أمراضهم خاصة في البلاد المتقدمة حيث توجد مصادر معلومات كثيرة باللغات الإنجليزية وغيرها بينما تقل باللغة العربية للأسف , ولكن بالرغم من ذلك أصبحنا نحن الأطباء نقابل في مرات كثيرة العديد من المرضى الذين يأتون إلينا وقد تصفحوا مواقع الإنترنت عن أمراضهم واكتشفوا بعض الأمور التي يودون الاستفسار عنها , وأصبح أيضا العديد من المرضى يأتون إلينا بصور مقالات عن هذا الدواء أو ذاك ويطلبون منا معلومات أكثر . نتيجة هذه التغيرات ازدادت الحاجة إلى وجود الوسائل التي تساهم في إيجاد الوعي لدى الناس عن الأمراض المختلفة وتساهم في كسب ثقة وتعاون المرضى مع أطبائهم والمؤسسات العلاجية التي تتولى علاجهم. 
سرطان الدم - المرض القابل للشفاء Blood Cancer *


*الخلايا والأنسجة
السرطان هو عبارة عن تكاثر غير طبيعي للخلايا , فما هي الخلية ؟
الخلية عبارة عن الوحدة الأساسية للكائن الحي وهي صغيرة بحيث لا ترى إلا بعد تكبيرها تحت الميكروسكوب عدة مئات من المرات وتتكون الخلية بذاتها من غلاف خارجي وسيتوبلازم ونواة , وبداخل النواة تكمن المعلومات الوراثية التي تتحكم في جميع وظائف الخلايا بما فيها انقسامها وتكاثرها ونضوجها حتى تتميز وظيفيا بحيث تؤدي وظيفة معينة محددة وهذه المعلومات الوراثية مختزنة في الشفرة الوراثية المكونة من الحامض النووي ويمثل كل معلومة وراثية ما يسمى بالجين الذي يرمز معظم الأحيان إلى بروتين ذي وظيفة محددة معينة. وأثناء انقسام الخلايا تكتسب الخلايا مهارات لأداء وظائف معينة محددة مثلا خلايا الكبد تكتسب قدرات خاصة بها للتخلص من بقايا التمثيل الغذائي بالدم وخلايا عضلة القلب مثلا تكتسب القدرة على الانقباض والانبساط بشكل منتظم حتى تمكن القلب من ضخ الدم في الدورة الدموية , ويسمى مجموع الخلايا ذات التميز الشكلي والوظيفي المعين , الموجودة عادة متلاصقة بعضها بالبعض , بالنسيج . والأعضاء تتكون إما من نسيج واحد أساسي أو عدة أنسجة مرتبة بشكل محقق أداء الوظيفة المطلوبة منها .*


*أحيانا تجتمع عدة أعضاء وتكون جهازا معينا تتكامل فيه الأعضاء مع بعضها البعض بحيث تؤدي كل منها وظيفة وهي عبارة عن جزء من عملية معينة محددة تفيد الجسم فمثلا الجهاز الهضمي يبدأ بالفم حيث توجد الأسنان التي تقطع الطعام وتطحنه وتمزجه باللعاب بشكل يمهد للبلع عبر البلعوم والمريء إلى المعدة , حيث تقوم المعدة بمزج هذا الطعام بالعصارة المنتجة من قبلها وكذلك يطحن الطعام عبر انقباض عضلة المعدة ثم بعد ذلك ينتقل هذا الطعام إلى الإثنى عشر والأمعاء الدقيقة حيث تستكمل عملية الهضم و ثم في الأمعاء الغليظة يعاد امتصاص كمية كبيرة من السوائل التي أفرزت من الأجزاء السابقة في الجهاز الهضمي ثم تخرج فضلات الطعام عبر المستقيم وبذلك يكون الجهاز الهضمي بكل أجزائه ابتداء من الفم وانتهاء بالمستقيم جهاز متكامل يخدم عملية الهضم .*


*انقسام الخلايا والتحكم في ذلك
في العقود الماضية استطاع الإنسان أن يكتشف كثيرا من الأسرار التي تشرح كيفية التحكم في انقسام الخلايا والتحكم في إيقاف انقسامها لكن لا يزال هنا الكثير مما يجهله الإنسان في هذا الخصوص . ومما نعرفه الآن أن هناك جينات تتحكم في نمو الخلايا وانقسامها وهناك جينات توقف هذا النمو والانقسام .*


*في الواقع السرطان هو عبارة عن اضطراب في انقسام الخلايا لذلك نجد أنه في كثير من أنواع السرطان توجد اختلالات في جينات نمو الخلايا وانقسامها واختلالات في الجينات المنوط بها إيقاف انقسام الخلايا ونموها . وكذلك هناك جينات معينة تحرك عملية نهاية الخلية أو ما يسمى بالموت المبرمج فيحصل في بعض أنواع السرطان أن يكون هناك اختلال في الجينات المتحكمة في عملية نهاية الخلية . ومما هو معلوم أن هناك ما يسمى بالأورام الحميدة وما يسمى بالأورام الخبيثة فما هو الفارق بين الأورام الحميدة والأورام الخبيثة ؟*


*الفارق الأساسي هو في سرعة نمو انقسام خلايا الأورام الخبيثة فالأورام الخبيثة تكون سرعة انقسام خلاياها عالية بينما الحميدة تكون سرعة انقسام خلاياها بطيئة . وهناك أورام لا تكون فيها سرعة انقسام عالية بل تكون فيها اختلالات متعلقة بالجينات التي تتحكم في نهاية الخلية أو ما يسمى بالموت المبرمج وبالتالي تعيش هذه الخلايا أكثر من الوقت المفروض لها وبذلك تزاحم الخلايا الطبيعية في التغذية مثلا . ومن الفروق الأخرى التي تميز الأورام الخبيثة من الأورام الحميدة وجود خواص مثل غزو الأنسجة الملاصقة وكذلك انقسام جزء من الخلايا وانتقاله عبر الدم أو السائل الليمفاوي إلى أماكن غير موضع نشوء الورم وبذلك يحدث انتشار الورم . ولحدوث ذلك لابد من حدوث اختلالات جينية إضافية للورم تضيف خاصية غزو الأنسجة الملاصقة أو خاصية الانتشار ولا نزال نجهل الكثير من هذه الاختلالات وإن كنا نعرف بوجودها.*



*إذن حتى يحدث السرطان لابد من اختلالات في الشفرة الوراثية يؤدي إلى فقدان السيطرة على انقسام الخلايا ونموها وتميزها بعد حدوث السرطان تحدث اختلالات أخرى تؤدي إلى اكتساب صفات غزو الأنسجة الملاصقة والانتشار داخل الجسم . أما ما الذي يحدث هذه الاختلالات هذا ما يأتي شرحه فيما بعد . *



*الدم ومكوناته
لفهم الكثير من خصائص السرطان الدم لابد من معرفة ما هو الدم وما هي مكوناته . يمكن اعتبار الدم نسيجا سائلا يحتوي على العديد من الخلايا أهمها كريات الدم الحمراء وكريات الدم البيضاء والصفائح الدموية .*


*



*


*كريات الدم الحمراء: هي عبارة عن خلية استطاعت أن تتخلص نواتها بعد اكتمال نموها ونضوجها لكي تستطيع أداء وظيفتها بالدورة الدموية وتسمى كريات الدم هذه بالحمراء لكونها تحتوي على مادة صبغية حمراء تسمى الخضاب أو الهيموجلوبين . مادة الخضاب هذه هي التي تنقل الأكسجين من الرئتين إلى الأنسجة المختلفة وتنقل ثاني أكسيد الكربون من الأنسجة إلى الرئتين . وهذه العملية حيوية جدا لأن جميع عمليات التمثيل الغذائي مرتبطة بوجود الأكسجين وينتج فيها ثاني أكسيد الكربون الذي يجب التخلص منه . وحتى يحدث تبادل الغازات في الشعيرات الدموية لابد أن تكون لكريات الدم الحمراء خاصية الانبعاج عبر الشعيرات الضيقة , لذلك كان لابد لها من التخلص من النواة لان النواة تمنعها من الانبعاج التام عبر الشعيرات الضيقة .*​



*كريات الدم البيضاء: هي عبارة عن خلايا مختلفة تتميز بأنها أكبر حجما من كريات الدم الحمراء وبأنها تحتوي على نواة تأخذ أشكالا مختلفة وبأنها لا تحتوي على أي مادة ذات لون ولذلك سميت بكريات الدم البيضاء لأنها تظهر تحت الميكروسكوب دون لون ما لم يتم صبغها بلون آخر.


**من أنواع كريات الدم البيضاء الخلايا المتعادلة والخلايا الأحادية التي يكمن دورها في محاربة العدوى (البكتيريا خصوصا) والتخلص من أي أجسام غريبة صغيرة الحجم تغزو الجسم حيث تبتلع هذه الخلايا الجسيمات الصغيرة مثل البكتيريا والفطريات وتحطمها بواسطة إفراز أنزيمات هاضمة لها . من أنواع كريات الدم البيضاء أيضا الخلايا الليمفاوية وهي عبارة عن عدة أنواع بذاتها , مثلا هناك الخلايا الليمفاوية من نوع B التي تفرز أجساما مضادة موجهة ضد أي أجسام غريبة تغزو الجسم مثل البكتيريا أو الفيروسات وهناك الخلايا الليمفاوية من النوع T التي لها دور مهم ضمن الجهاز المناعي للجسم للتعرف على جميع الأجسام والمواد الغريبة على الجسم , وتتحكم في أداء وظائف كريات الدم البيضاء جميعا إفرازات تفرزها بعض أنواعها لتنشيط أنواع أخرى أو لتنشيط نفسها مما يؤدي إلى تكاثر النوع المطلوب بتواجده بدرجة كبيرة في المكان المطلوب وهذا جزء مما يسمى بعملية الالتهاب .*


*من مكونات الدم الخلوية أيضا ما يسمى بالصفائح الدموية , التي هي عبارة عن أجزاء من سيتوبلازم الخلية الأم لهذه الصفائح التي تكمن وظيفتها في أنها تقفل أي انقطاع في اكتمال نسيج الأوعية الدموية الداخلي بواسطة التصاق هذه الصفائح الدموية ببعضها البعض وتكوينها لكتلة من آلاف الصفائح الدموية وبذلك تقفل الجروح التي تؤدي النزف في حالة عدم إقفالها . ويختلف عمر خلايا الدم فمثلا كريات الدم الحمراء يكون متوسط عمرها 120 يوما بينما يكون متوسط عمر الصفائح الدموية 5-7 أيام وتختلف عمر كريات الدم البيضاء حسب نوعها فالخلايا المتعادلة مثلا يبلغ عمرها عدة ساعات بينما يبلغ عمر بعض الخلايا الليمفاوية سنوات طويلة وقد تبقى بقية العمر كله .*


*النخاع العظمي
تتكون خلايا الدم جميعا في النخاع العظمي وهي المادة التي تملأ العظم الإسفنجي الموجود داخل عظام الحوض , العمود الفقري , الأضلاع , عظم القص , الجمجمة , ورؤوس العظام الطويلة للذراعين والرجلين . تنشأ خلايا النخاع العظمي والخلايا الليمفاوية كلها من خلية أم واحدة وتستمر عملية تكوين هذه الخلايا مدة تتراوح من 10--14 يوما في العادة . ويتميز النخاع العظمي أن له مساحة محدودة فعلا أو مساحة محدودة من ناحية الخلايا الداعمة لتكاثرها . فإذا وجدت تكاثرا غير طبيعي في أحد أنواع الخلايا يؤدي ذلك إلى قصور في إنتاج الخلايا الأخرى وهذا ما يفسر لنا الأعراض التي يسببها سرطان الدم حيث أن تكاثر الخلايا غير الطبيعية هذا يؤدي إلى قلة إنتاج الخلايا الطبيعية ويكون لدى المريض قلة إنتاج لكريات الدم الحمراء وبالتالي ضعف قدرة الدم لنقل الأكسجين من الرئتين إلى الأنسجة وضعف في قدرة نقله لغاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون من الأنسجة إلى الرئتين وبالتالي يشعر المريض بالضعف العام والإرهاق ويبدو عليه شحوب اللون ثم في مرحلة لاحقة يبدأ قصور النفس عند بذل مجهود وقد يشعر بتزايد ضربات القلب حيث أن الدورة الدموية تحاول تعويض ذلك بضخ كمية اكبر من الدم . أما قلة إنتاج كريات الدم المتعادلة مثلا يؤدي إلى ضعف في مناعة الجسم تجاه الأمراض البكتيرية خصوصا . وقلة إنتاج الصفائح الدموية يؤدي إلى ميل للنزيف فيظهر لدى المريض نزف على شكل نقاط حمراء تحت الجلد أو بقع أكبر تحت الجلد وقد يكون هناك نزف من اللثة أو من الأنف هذا بالإضافة إلى احتمال نشوء نزيف داخلي في أعضاء حساسة في الجسم .*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*ما هو السرطان ، وما هي سرطانات الدم ؟
من المعلوم أن السرطان هو عبارة عن أنواع مختلفة تصيب أعضاء وأنسجة مختلفة من الجسم . ومن ضمن هذه الأنواع المختلفة ما يسمى بسرطان الدم الذي هو عبارة عن مرض خبيث يصيب الخلايا المكونة للدم والموجودة في النخاع العظمي , وهو بحد ذاته ليس عبارة عن مرض واحد بل أنواع مختلفة يمكن تقسيمها إلى أربعة أقسام أساسية تختلف في وسائل علاجها وأيضا مقدار استجابتها للعلاج وهذا ما سنفصله فيما بعد . إلى جانب ذلك هناك الأورام الليمفاوية التي يمكن اعتبارها أيضا سرطانات مرتبطة بالدم حيث أن الخلايا الليمفاوية والعقد الليمفاوية تمثل وحدة واحدة من خلايا الدم والنخاع العظمي (المنتج للدم). وبدورها الأورام الليمفاوية تنقسم إلى أمراض مختلفة ويمكن اعتبارها بشكل مبسط مكونة من ثلاثة أمراض أو مجموعات مرضية هي مرض هودجكن Hodgkin's disease , الورم الليمفاوي من نوع غير هودجكن Non-Hodgkin's lymphoma , الورم النخاعي أو النقوى المتعدد . بالرغم من هذا التقسيم نلاحظ فوارق بيولوجية وعلاجية بين الأنواع الدقيقة المختلفة ، خاصة تلك التي تجتمع تحت ما يسمى بالأورام الليمفاوية من نوع غير هودجكن .*


*إن السرطان بعد تشخيصه يجب أن يحدد مدى انتشاره , وبشكل مبسط يمكن تحديد مراحل الانتشار إلى ثلاثة مراحل : انتشار في موضع النشوء , انتشار في منطقة النشوء , انتشار عام . إن علاج أي مرض سرطاني يكون اليوم بأحدث وسائل أساسية: العلاج الحراري , العلاج الإشعاعي , العلاج الدوائي (الكيماوي) وقد حصل خلال العقود الماضية تقدم كبير أدى إلى الوصول إلى الشفاء التام من أنواع عديدة من السرطان . والشفاء التام يكون في حالة أنواع معينة من السرطان بواسطة العلاج الجراحي بالدرجة الأولى , مع العلاج الإشعاعي أو الدوائي أو كليهما معا , وهذا ينطبق على هذه الأنواع المعينة من السرطان في حال اكتشافها وهي لم تنتشر بعد خارج موضع النشوء أو بنسبة أقل في حالة كونها محدودة ضمن منطقة النشوء . إلى جانب ذلك هناك العديد من أنواع السرطان التي يمكن الشفاء التام منها أيضا في حال الانتشار بشكل عام , في مقدمة هذه الأنواع سرطانات الدم أو الأورام الليمفاوية الخبيثة حيث أن هذه الأمراض المذكورة يمكن اعتبارها جميعا في حالة انتشار عام , مثل انتشار الدم في الجسم .*

*أسباب السرطان عامة وسرطان الدم خاصة
إننا نعرف اليوم أسبابا معينة تسبب الأورام أو توجد ميلا إلا نشوء الأورام , ولكن هذه الأسباب أولا لا تشرح جميع حالات الأورام , ثانيا لا تشرح بأية حال لماذا الشخص الفلاني حصل له ورم . في العادة يتساءل المرضى وأقاربهم لماذا أصيبوا هم , أو الشخص العزيز لديهم بالورم ولا يهمهم لماذا تصيب الأورام الناس . لذلك يصعب على الأطباء أن يجيبوا على تساؤل المرضى وأقاربهم بالدرجة التي تشفي غليلهم . على كل نستطيع أن نقول بجزم أن مشيئة الله أرادت لهذا الشخص أو ذاك أن يصاب بالورم ونترك جانبا التساؤلات التي لا فائدة منها في علاج ذلك الشخص لأنها ليس فيها أية فائدة بل قد تجلب الضرر من حيث إثارتها لمشاعر الشعور بالذنب . نعم هناك أحوال معينة نستطيع أن نستفيد من معرفة الأسباب المؤدية للأورام بالنسبة للأشخاص الآخرين حول المريض أو غيره , فمثلا عندما يصاب شخص مدخن لسنوات طويلة بورم في الرئة نستطيع أن تقول أن الورم ربما جرى بسبب التدخين وربما يستفيد بعض المدخنين من أقارب المريض أو غيرهم من هذه العبرة ويبتعدوا عن التدخين. وكذلك هناك أمراض وراثية معينة نعلم إنها تسبب الميل إلى ظهور الأورام وقد أصبحنا اليوم نعرف الكثير من الاختلالات الوراثية التي تسبب الميل إلى نشوء الأورام بدرجات مختلفة , وفي حال معرفة ذلك يمكن لنا أن نفحص أقارب المريض لمعرفة وجود الجينة الوراثية تلك من عدمه ثم يتخذ الإجراء اللازم لذلك .*


*كذلك يمكن لنا بعد معرفة أسباب نشوء الأورام عن طريق التعرض لمواد كيماوية أو غير ذلك أن نعمل على وضع سياسات لحماية العاملين المعرضين لهذه المواد . كذلك استطعنا بواسطة إدخال التطعيم الوقائي من فيروس التهاب الكبد من نوع ب أن نخفض أعداد المصابين بسرطان الكبد . ولكن جميع هذه الإجراءات تسعى لتخفيض ظهور الأورام لدى الناس عامة ولا تفيد بشكل خاص المريض المصاب بالورم , الذي يتساءل عادة لماذا أصابني هذا الورم ؟ وهذا السؤال يصعب الإجابة عليه عادة . *

*الأسباب المؤدية للميل إلى نشوء الأورام
الاختلالات الوراثية*

*من المعروف أن هناك اختلالات وراثية تجعل الإنسان عرضة لنشوء الأورام أشهرها مرض متلازمة داون أو ما يسمى بالطفل المنغولي وهؤلاء الأطفال لديهم احتمال أن يصابوا بسرطان الدم الحاد . وكذلك هناك عدد من الأمراض الوراثية المعروفة لدى الأطباء التي يمكن أن تؤدي إلى أورام الدم .*


*التعرض للإشعاع*

*من التجربة الأليمة للقنبلتين النوويتين اللتين استخدمها الأمريكان أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية لقصف مدينتي هيروشيما ونجازاكي اليابانيتين , ومن آثار حادث مفاعل تشرنوبل الروسي ومؤخرا من التقارير عن اليورانيوم المنضب الذي استخدمه الأمريكان في البلقان والعراق . نعم إن التعرض للإشعاع يسبب أورام الدم خلال السنوات التي تلي التعرض لذلك الإشعاع . كذلك كانت الجرعات التي يتعرض لها أطباء وفنيي الأشعة في أول القرن العشرين للإشعاع اكبر بكثير من الجرعات التي يتعرض لها العاملون في أقسام الأشعة التشخيصية حاليا , ولذلك كان احتمال خطر ظهور أورام الدم لدى هؤلاء العاملين اكبر من غيرهم . كذلك صدرت دراسات تفيد بأن أخطار نشوء أورام الدم تزيد عند الأطفال الذين تعرضت أمهاتهم أثناء الحمل بهم للإشعاع أو الذين ولدوا لآباء يعملون في المفاعلات النووية أو بالقرب منها .*


*العلاج الإشعاعي والكيماوي*

*بعد استخدام العلاج الإشعاعي في عشرات الآلاف من المرضى خلال القرن العشرين ثبت علميا بالملاحظة ثم بالدراسات أن العلاج الإشعاعي وكذلك الكيماوي يسبب بنفسه في بعض الحالات أورام الدم التي لا علاقة لها بالورم الأصلي الذي تم استخدام العلاج الإشعاعي أو الكيماوي لأجله . وقد كان الأطباء في السابق يستخدمون العلاج الإشعاعي لعلاج بعض الأمراض غير الخبيثة مثل مرض التهاب فقرات الظهر ولا تزال بعض العقاقير الكيماوية تستخدم في أمراض مستعصية غير خبيثة لان لها تأثير على الجهاز النخاعي في الجسم ولذلك توقف الأطباء عن استخدام العلاج الإشعاعي في كثير من الأمراض غير الخبيثة . وعلى كل حال يجب معرفة أن الخطر من ظهور أورام الدم هذه هو خطر ضئيل ولكنه موجود , ولكن في كل الأحوال التي يستخدم العلاج الكيماوي أو الإشعاعي اليوم تكون فوائد استخدام هذين النوعين من العلاج أعظم من الأضرار المحتملة على مدى بعيد . بالرغم من هذا تجري دائما الدراسات العلمية لاستكشاف أي العقاقير الكيماوية مثلا أقل خطرا من غيرها في التسبب في نشوء أورام الدم وكذلك تجرى الدراسات لاستكشاف أي التقنيات والوسائل تقلل من خطر العلاج الإشعاعي في هذا الخصوص .*


*المواد الكيماوية*

*ومن الأسباب التي توجد بعض أمراض الدم ومنها بعض حالات أمراض الدم الخبيثة التعرض المتكرر لمواد كيماوية أثناء العمل مثل مادة البنزين التي هي مادة غير البنزين المستخدم كوقود للسيارات وان كان وقود السيارات يحتوي أيضا على هذه المادة , وهذه المادة تستخدم كمادة مذيبة في صناعات الدهانات والدباغة والأدوية والصباغة .....الخ*

*والتعرض هذا يجب أن يكون متكررا على مدى طويل , وقد تطورت الصناعات في النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين بحيث أصبح التعرض لهذه المادة حتى لو استخدمت ضئيلا ، وكذلك تقوم مصانع الكيماويات بمراقبة عملية التصنيع ومراقبة صحة العاملين للتأكد من عدم وجود هذه الأخطار .*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*أمراض الدم المؤدية إلى سرطان الدم*

*هناك أمراض غير خبيثة بالدم يمكن لها بعد سنوات أن تتحول إلى أمراض دم خبيثة مثل فقر الدم اللاتنسجي ومرض تكسر كريات الدم الحمراء الليلي الفجائي وكذلك هناك أمرض دم خبيثة مزمنة تتحول إلى سرطان دم حاد بعد سنوات مثل تكاثر كريات الدم الحقيقي وتليف النخاع العظمي وسرطان الدم المزمن سواء النخاعي أو الليمفاوي .*


*الفيروسات*

*هناك فيروسات تسبب أوراما مثل فيروس التهاب الكبد الوبائي من نوع ب أو فيروس EBV الذي يسبب أورام البلعوم الأنفي , وقد وجد أن لهذا الفيروس علاقة وثيقة بالأورام الليمفاوية من نوع Burkitt الذي يظهر في مناطق في أفريقيا , وكذلك بالأورام الليمفاوية التي تظهر بعد زراعة الأعضاء أو عند مرضى الإيدز , وهذه الحالات كلها فيها اختلال مناعي في الخلايا الليمفاوية من نوع T وأحيانا تختفي هذه الأورام بعد تخفيض جرعة الأدوية المثبطة للمناعة في حالات ما بعد زراعة الأعضاء . كذلك هناك فيروس يختصر اسمه HTLV-1 يسبب مرضا خبيثا بالدم يختصر اسمه ATLL وهذا الفيروس انتشر وجوده في مناطق غرب أفريقيا ومنطقة بحر الكاريبي وبعض مناطق اليابان .*

*بالرغم من معرفتنا لهذه العوامل التي قد تسبب أورام الدم الخبيثة فان الغالبية العظمى من حالات أمراض الدم الخبيثة لا تجد تفسيرا في هذه العوامل أو غيرها . وكما قلت سابقا المرضى أو ( ذووهم ) يريدون في العادة معرفة لماذا أصيبوا هم بالمرض وليس لمعرفة لماذا يصاب الناس بالمرض , وهذا ما يصعب على الأطباء الإجابة عليه .
أنواع سرطان الدم*

*تنقسم سرطانات الدم إلى أربعة أنواع رئيسية هي :*

*سرطان الدم النخاعي الحاد*

*سرطان الدم الليمفاوي الحاد*

*سرطان الدم النخاعي المزمن*

*سرطان الدم الليمفاوي المزمن*

*وهناك أنواع أخرى نادرة تدخل ضمن أحد الأنواع الأربعة المذكورة وإن كان لها خصائص بها .*


*وقد سمي النوعان الأولان بسرطان الدم الحاد لأنه في الأزمنة التي لم يكن هناك علاج متوفر لهذه الأمراض كانت المدة المتوقعة لبقاء المريض فترة أشهر , بينما يمكن توقع بقاء المريض في النوعين الآخرين لسنوات حتى لو لم يتلقى أي علاج . والحقيقة أن هذه الأمراض الأربعة أنواع مستقلة يختلف الواحد عن الآخر ويختلف علاجها وتختلف استجابتها للعلاج ولذلك تختلف فرص الشفاء منها .*


*يجمع هذه الأمراض إنها تنشأ في النخاع العظمي وتسبب احتلال حيز من مساحة النخاع العظمي يجعل الخلايا الطبيعية لا تجد مساحة كافية للتكاثر لإنتاج مكونات الدم من كريات الدم الحمراء أو البيضاء أو الصفائح الدموية . ولذلك تتميز كلها بأنها تسبب فقر دم أو ضعف الخلايا المتعادلة وبالتالي ضعف في المناعة أو ضعف إنتاج الصفائح الدموية وبالتالي الميل إلى النزف وان كانت هذه الأعراض تختلف من مرض إلى آخر .
وسنحاول فيما يلي بحث هذه الأمراض الواحد تلو الآخر*

*سرطان الدم النخاعي الحاد
يكثر هذا المرض لدى البالغين ويقل لدى الأطفال وفي هذا المرض تتكاثر خلايا بدائية Primitive تشبه الخلايا الأم حتى تملأ معظم النخاع العظمي بحيث لا تبقى سوى مساحة محدودة للخلايا الطبيعية , فتحدث الأعراض لما يسمى بفشل النخاع العظمي .*


*وهذا المرض له أنواع فرعية عديدة جرى تمييزها بحسب شكل الخلايا وبحسب الخلايا الطبيعية التي نشأت منها . ثم في الفترة الأخيرة صار يقسم هذا المرض حسب الاختلالات في الكروموسومات التي يمكن الكشف عنها مخبريا حيث ثبت أن بعض الحالات التي توجد فيها اختلالات معينة في كروموسومات (16 أو 15-17 أو 8-21) يكون فيها المرض أقل خطورة من حالات أخرى في كروموسومات (5 أو 7) .*

*أعراض سرطان الدم النخاعي الحاد
تكون أعراض سرطان الدم النخاعي الحاد عادة غير خاصة بهذا المرض لوحده , فمثلا يشعر المريض بضعف عام ودوار وإرهاق وضيق في التنفس عند بذل مجهود وخفقان بالقلب وقد يميل إلى النزف من اللثة أو الأنف وقد تظهر عليه آثار نزف تحت الجلد على شكل طفح في الساقين أو بقع دموية في أنحاء مختلفة من الجسم وقد ترتفع درجة الحرارة لديه لوجود عدوى بكتيرية في مكان من الجسم أو عامة في الدم , وتسمى هذه الأعراض أعراض فشل النخاع العظمي وذلك لأن سببها ضعف إنتاج كريات الدم الحمراء والبيضاء والصفائح الدموية .*

*تشخيص سرطان الدم النخاعي الحاد
بسبب كون أعراض هذا المرض غير خاصة به لوحده , لذلك لابد للطبيب أن يكون لديه درجة عالية من الشك في هذا المرض خاصة إذا اجتمعت أعراض ضعف إنتاج أكثر من نوع من خلايا الدم .*


*وفي دراسة تم نشرها من قبلي في المدونات الطبية السعودية أظهرت أن جميع المرضى الذين عاينتهم خلال عامي 1993-1994 م كان الوصول إلى الاشتباه في التشخيص بسيطا جدا أي بواسطة تحليل عدد من خلايا الدم , وفحص شريحة من الدم تحت الميكروسكوب . لذلك لا بد من إجراء هذا التحليل البسيط لأكبر عدد من المرضى الذين لديهم الأعراض المذكورة , ولا بد من وجود الاشتباه وإحالة المريض لمركز متخصص في علاج هذه الأمراض حتى يستبعد هذا الاشتباه . وعادة يتم التأكد من التشخيص بواسطة بذل النخاع العظمي الذي هو عبارة عن إجراء بسيط يتم تحت التخدير الموضعي أو بعد إعطاء حقنة منومة ولا يحتاج إلى تخدير عام إلا عند إجراء الفحص في الأطفال . ثم في حالة التأكد من المرض يتم إجراء فحوص خاصة للتأكد من النوع الدقيق للمريض وإجراء فحوص كروموسومات للنظر في احتمال الإجابة للعلاج .*

*علاج سرطان الدم النخاعي الحاد
يكون علاج هذا المرض عن طريق العلاج الكيماوي المكثف الذي يستمر لمدة 5-10 أيام باستخدام 2-3 عقاقير , تشمل في الغالب عقار Cytarabine واحد في العقاقير من مجموعة Anthracycline مثل عقار Daunorubicine .*


*وللأسف فإن جميع العقاقير المؤثرة في هذا المرض تهاجم الخلايا الطبيعية للنخاع العظمي مثل ما تهاجم خلايا المرض الخبيثة ولذلك تزداد أعراض فشل النخاع العظمي لفترة مؤقتة تطول ثلاثة إلى أربعة أسابيع بعد فترة العلاج المذكورة ثم يستعيد النخاع العظمي عافيته وتعود خلايا الدم الطبيعية إلى التكاثر والنمو ويعود إنتاج الدم وتختفي أعراض فشل النخاع العظمي المذكورة .*


*ويرجع السبب في أن الخلايا الطبيعية تعود إلى نشاطها وتكاثرها دون عودة الخلايا الخبيثة إلى أن الخلايا الخبيثة تتكاثر بسرعة أبطأ من الخلايا الطبيعية في هذا المرض ولكن هناك اختلال في الخلايا الخبيثة يمنعها من التميز إلى خلايا قادرة على القيام بالوظائف المسندة إليها , وكذلك لدى هذه الخلايا قصور عن الوصول إلى ما يسمى بالموت المبرمج Apoptosis بالتالي يزداد عددها في النخاع دون أن تكون سرعة تكاثرها عالية .*


*ونظرا لازدياد شدة أعراض فشل النخاع العظمي وضعف الخلايا في الفترة التالية للعلاج يحتاج المريض أثناء هذه الفترة إلى عزل عكسي بحيث يجب أن يكون في غرفة منفردة لوحده ولا يدخل عليه شخص سواء من العاملين بالمستشفى أو الزائرين إلا بعد اتخاذ احتياطات مثل غسل اليدين ولبس كمامة على الفم والأنف وإذا حصل له ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة يتم إرسال عينات مزرعة للدم وغيره إلى المختبر ثم يبدأ إعطاء المريض مضادات حيوية قوية وفعالة بجرعات عالية عن طريق الوريد دون انتظار إثبات وجود عدوى لدى المريض , وتتم مراجعة المضادات الحيوية الموصوفة للمريض كل 3 أيام ومقارنتها بحالة المريض وكذلك مقارنتها بنتائج عينات المزرعة المرسلة إلى المختبر وقد تتم إضافة مضادات حيوية جديدة أو استبدال المضادات الحيوية الموصوفة سابقا .*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*وكذلك يحتاج المريض إلى نقل دم (كريات دم حمراء) ونقل صفائح دموية , وحيث أن المريض يحتاج إلى تكرار نقل الدم والصفائح الدموية عادة , لذلك يستخدم في هذه الحالات ما يسمى بمستحضرات الدم المفلترة لمنع نقل كريات الدم البيضاء إلى المريض حيث أن هذه الكريات البيضاء تسبب تكوين أجسام مضادة ضد
سمات الأنسجة HLA مما قد يؤدي إلى تحطيم الصفائح الدموية التي سوف تنقل Antigens في المستقبل وغير ذلك من المشاكل المناعية .*


*أما الصفائح الدموية فهناك نوعان من الصفائح الدموية , النوع الأول هو الذي يحضر بواسطة فصل وحدات الدم الكامل التي يتم التبرع بها إلى مستحضرات مثل كريات الدم الحمراء المركزة , البلازما , الصفائح الدموية . ووحدات الصفائح الدموية هذه تسمى علميا بلازما ذات محتوى عالي من الصفائح الدمويةPlatelet Rich Plasma وكل وحدة من هذه الوحدات تحتوي ثلاثين بليون من الصفائح الدموية فقط , وهذه الكمية تعتبر غير كاملة لإيجاد ارتفاع مناسب في تركيز الصفائح الدموية لدى الشخص المتلقي لهذه الصفائح , لذلك كان لابد من جمع 6-8 وحدات من 6-8 أشخاص مختلفين تبرع كل منهم بوحدة من الدم الكامل .وإذا اضطررنا إلى 6-8 وحدات أخرى من 6-8 أشخاص آخرين في كل مرة يحتاج فيها المريض إلى صفائح دموية , لأن الأشخاص الذين تبرعوا بوحدة من الدم الكامل لا يمكن أن يتبرعوا مرة أخرى إلا بعد 3 أشهر , فإننا نستطيع أن نتصور أن المريض سوف يتلقى مستحضرات دم من عشرات بل مئات الأشخاص أثناء علاجه .*

*النوع الثاني من الصفائح الدموية يحضر بواسطة جهاز يسمى جهاز فصل الخلايا يتم وصله بالمتبرع ثم تشغيل برنامج خاص في كمبيوتر الجهاز لفصل الصفائح الدموية فيتم تمرير دم المتبرع عبر أنبوب يمر في الجهاز (الذي يشبه أجهزة الغسيل الكلوي) ثم بواسطة تقنية خاصة يتم فصل الصفائح الدموية وجمعها في كيس خاص وإعادة جميع مكونات الدم الأخرى مثل كريات الدم الحمراء والبلازما إلى المتبرع . وكل وحدة من هذا النوع تماثل 6-8 وحدات من النوع الأول ولذلك يعرض المريض الذي يحتاج إلى نقل الصفائح إلى دم من متبرع واحد فقط , بل ويمكن للشخص المتبرع بالصفائح بواسطة هذه التقنية أن يتبرع بالصفائح مرة أخرى خلال يومين أو ثلاثة , عندما يكون المريض مرة أخرى في حاجة إلى الصفائح وبذلك يتم حصر عدد الأشخاص الذين تنقل مستحضرات دم منهم إلى المريض إلى عدد يقل بكثير عما لو استخدمنا الصفائح الدموية من النوع الأول .*


*وهنا نحصل على ميزتين , الميزة الأولى الوقاية من احتمالية العدوى إذ أن من المعروف أن نقل الدم أو أي من مستحضراته يظل قابلا لنقل الأمراض الفيروسية الخطيرة مثل التهاب الكبد بأنواعه أو فيروس الإيدز . بالرغم من إجراء جميع الفحوص اللازمة للتأكد من سلامته , إلا أن هذا الاحتمال ضئيل جدا يصل إلى 1 من 60000 في حالة التهاب الكبد من نوع ب أو إلى 1 من 500000 في حالة فيروس الإيدز كما أثبتت ذلك الأبحاث في الولايات المتحدة . ولذلك حين ننقل للمريض صفائح من متبرع واحد مرارا خلال 3 أشهر تكون احتمالية نقل العدوى أقل بكثير من احتمالية نقل العدوى في حالة نقل صفائح من اكثر من مئتين متبرع خلال ثلاثة أشهر والميزة الثانية أن تعريض المريض للصفائح الدموية من المتبرع الذي هو بطبيعة الحال يختلف عن المريض في سمات الأنسجة HLA-Antigens يؤدي إلى احتمال تكوين أجسام مضادة لسمات الأنسجة هذه , وطبعا يكون الاحتمال في حالة تعرض المريض لصفائح دموية من متبرع واحد كما هو الحال فيما لو نقل إليه صفائح من متبرع واحد عن طريق جهاز فصل الخلايا .*


*بعد مرحلة العلاج المكثف هذه وما يتبعها من فترة ضعف خلايا الدم , التي يجب التغلب عليها كما ذكرنا بمكافحة الأمراض البكتيرية المعدية ونقل كريات الدم الحمراء ونقل الصفائح الدموية , ويستعيد النخاع العظمي عافيته ويبدأ في إنتاج خلايا الدم الطبيعية ولا نجد أي أثر للخلايا الخبيثة في حالة حصول استجابة للعلاج , إلا انه بالرغم من هذا النجاح فإننا نعلم أن هناك العديد من المرضى لا تزال هناك خلايا خبيثة في النخاع العظمي لديهم وذلك بسبب أن الخلايا الخبيثة تشبه الخلايا الأم الطبيعية ولذلك لا يمكن تميزها إذا كانت موجودة بنسبة تقل عن 5% من خلال النخاع العظمي ولذلك نقوم بإعادة دورة أو أكثر من العلاج الكيماوي المكثف لمحاولة ضمان عدم عودة المرض وتكون هذه الدورات مترافقة مرة أخرى بفترة ضعف لخلايا الدم التي تتسم بضعف مقاومة الأمراض البكتيرية المعدية والحاجة إلى نقل كريات الدم الحمراء ونقل الصفائح الدموية , ثم عودة الخلايا الطبيعية مرة أخرى .*


*حتى عهد قريب كان جميع المرضى الذين يعانون من سرطان الدم النخاعي الحاد ينصحون بإجراء بعملية زراعة النخاع العظمي ولكن اليوم نعرف أن هناك مجموعة من المرضى الذين إمكانية عودة المرض إليهم موجودة ولكنها صغيرة بحيث أنها لا تبرر إجراء عملية زراعة نخاع عظمي على الأقل حاليا لأن عملية زراعة النخاع العظمي نفسها تحمل مخاطر ليست بالقليلة *

*سرطان الدم الليمفاوي الحاد
يعتبر هذا المرض الخبيث الأول لدى الأطفال , ولكن هناك طبعا العديد من البالغين الذين يصابون بهذا المرض أيضا . وهذا المرض أكثر استجابة للعلاج وإمكانية الشفاء التام منه أكبر من سرطان الدم النخاعي الحاد .*

*أعراض سرطان الدم الليمفاوي الحاد
لا تختلف أعراض سرطان الدم الليمفاوي الحاد عن سرطان الدم النخاعي الحاد التي سبق ذكرها , ولذلك يعتبر التشخيص الدقيق وتمييز كل مرض عن الآخر ضروريا , لكون علاج المرضين يختلف أحدهما عن الآخر , بالإضافة إلى الاختلاف في فرص الاستجابة للعلاج , والحاجة إلى عملية زراعة النخاع العظمي .*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*تشخيص سرطان الدم الليمفاوي الحاد
يتولد الاشتباه بوجود المرض عن طريق تحليل عدد من خلايا الدم وفحص شريحة للدم تحت الميكروسكوب مثل سرطان الدم النخاعي الحاد تماما , ثم يجرى بذل النخاع العظمي للتأكد من التشخيص , ثم تجري الفحوص الخاصة للتمييز بين سرطان الدم الليمفاوي الحاد وسرطان الدم النخاعي الحاد . وهذه الفحوص الخاصة تشمل فحوص كيميائية للخلايا , وفحوص السمات المناعية لهذه الخلايا .*

*****************************​


*يتبع







أرجووووووا عدم الرد الأن*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*علاج سرطان الدم الليمفاوي الحاد
نظرا لتوفر أدوية كيماوية لها فعالية جيدة على خلايا هذا المرض دون أن تؤثر كثيرا على الخلايا الطبيعية , يختلف علاج هذا المرض عن علاج سرطان الدم النخاعي الحاد , فتستخدم في علاج هذا المرض عقاقير تؤدي إلى الوصول إلى اختفاء المرض دون أن تزداد حدة أعراض فشل النخاع العظمي . ولكن عند الاكتفاء بمثل هذه الأدوية التي لا تؤثر على الخلايا الطبيعية سرعان ما يعود المرض خلال فترة قصيرة ولذلك تضاف أدوية من النوع المستخدم في علاج سرطان الدم النخاعي الحاد ولذلك تحصل بعض أعراض فشل النخاع العظمي نتيجة انخفاض الخلايا الطبيعية وإن كان هذا الانخفاض وهذه الأعراض أقل شدة مما يحصل في سرطان الدم النخاعي الحاد عموما يكون علاج سرطان الدم الليمفاوي الحاد حسب جداول مدروسة مقسمة إلى مراحل تشمل :

العلاج المكثف

وقاية الجهاز العصبي المركزي

التركيز المبكر , أو إعادة العلاج المكثف

الحفاظ على نتائج العلاج

في بعض مراحل هذا العلاج تضعف قدرة النخاع العظمي على إنتاج الخلايا الطبيعية ولكن يمكن تقليل جرعة بعض الأدوية أو تأجيل بعض مراحل العلاج التفصيلية حتى تترك فرصة للنخاع العظمي كي يستعيد عافيته ثم نبدأ العلاج مرة أخرى . عموما يكون ضعف إنتاج الخلايا الطبيعية أقل مما يحدث أثناء علاج سرطان الدم النخاعي الحاد , ولكن يمكن أن تحصل نفس المضاعفات ولو بدرجة أقل , وتوجد عندئذ حاجة للمضادات الحيوية وحاجة لنقل الدم والصفائح الدموية مثلما يحدث في حالات الدم النخاعي الحاد .


وهناك فارقان هامان آخران بين سرطان الدم النخاعي الحاد وسرطان الدم الليمفاوي الحاد , الأول هو أن المرض الأخير يكمن أحيانا في أماكن معينة لا يمكن للعقاقير التي تعطى عن طريق الوريد أن تصل إلى هذه الأماكن لتقضي على المرض فيها وأماكن الاختفاء هذه هي الجهاز العصبي المركزي ( أي المخ والنخاع الشوكي ) وفي الأطفال الذكور الخصيتان .ولذلك لا بد من إعطاء علاج وقائي للقضاء على المرض في هذه الأماكن وإلا يعود المرض ابتداء من هذه الأماكن .


الفارق الثاني هو أن ما يسمى بالعلاج الحافظ الذي هو عبارة عن عقاقير كيماوية تعطى عن طريق الفم يوميا أو أسبوعيا (وأحيانا عقاقير شهرية أو متباعدة عن طريق الوريد أو في منطقة النخاع الشوكي), هذا العلاج الحافظ قد أدى إلى تراجع عودة المرض بعد اختفائه . بينما جميع الدراسات التي أجريت باستخدام العلاج الحافظ في سرطان الدم النخاعي الحاد لم تؤدي إلى أية فائدة إضافية .


بالنسبة لزراعة النخاع العظمي في حالات سرطان الدم الليمفاوي الحاد , فتستخدم هذه الوسيلة العلاجية في حالات محدودة جدا في الأطفال لان النتائج التي يمكن أن تحصل عليها بدون زراعة جيدة مقارنة بسرطان الدم النخاعي الحاد , أما في الكبار فتستخدم هذه الوسيلة العلاجية في نسبة اكبر من الأطفال , إلا أن ذلك يظل بنسبة أقل من سرطان الدم النخاعي الحاد .

سرطان الدم النخاعي المزمن
يتميز هذا المرض بأننا نعرف بشكل واضح الاختلال الكروموزومي الوحيد الذي يؤدي إلى نشوء هذا المرض وهو عبارة عن تبادل قطعتين من كل من كروموزوم 9 و 22 مما يؤدي إلى نشوء كروموزوم يطلق عليه اسم كرروموزوم فيلادلفيا ويؤدي ذلك إلى فقدان الخلايا خاصية الموت المبرمج وبالتالي إلى تكاثر كريات الدم البيضاء بلا حدود مع عدم فقدانها خاصية التميز , ولذلك تظهر هذه الخلايا بشكلها الطبيعي وان كان بأعداد كبيرة جدا في النخاع العظمي وكذلك في الدم نتيجة انهيار الحاجز بين النخاع العظمي وبين الدم.



إلا أنه كما ذكرنا سابقا هناك مساحة محدودة للنخاع العظمي وذلك فإن تكاثر كريات الدم البيضاء الشديد يؤدي إلى ضعف إنتاج كريات الدم الحمراء وفي معظم الأحوال يحصل هناك تزايد في الصفائح الدموية والخلايا المنتجة لها كذلك يحصل في هذا المرض ظهور إنتاج للدم خارج النخاع العظمي عادة في الطحال والكبد وقصور وظائف الكبد جزئيا على الأقل . كما أن تكاثر هذه الخلايا بشكل كبير يؤدي إلى استهلاك طاقة الجسم في إنتاج هذه الخلايا ويؤدي كذلك إلى زيادة ما يسمى بفضلات التمثيل الغذائي مما يسبب بعض أعراض المرض .

أعراض مرض سرطان الدم النخاعي المزمن
بعض المرضى لا تكون لديهم أعراض لفترة طويلة , ويكتشف المرض عندهم صدفة عند إجراء تحليل للدم فنجد تكاثرا لكريات الدم البيضاء وعند إجراء مزيد من الفحوص نصل إلى هذا التشخيص . وهناك مرضى آخرون يوجد لديهم بعض الأعراض الخفيفة مثل أعراض فقر الدم (ضعف , إرهاق , صداع , خفقان بالقلب , ضيق في التنفس عند بذل مجهود) ويوجد لديهم أعراض نتيجة تضخم الطحال أو الكبد مما يؤدي إلى سوء هضم وشعور بامتلاء عند أكل كمية بسيطة من الطعام . بعض المرضى الآخرين تظهر لديهم أورام في أعضاء مختلفة من الجسم نتيجة إنتاج النخاع العظمي خارج الأماكن الطبيعية .

تشخيص مرض سرطان الدم النخاعي المزمن
تعطى الصورة المرضية أعلاه مع وجود تكاثر في عدد كريات الدم البيضاء المتعادلة والخلايا المكونة لها اشتباها قويا بوجود المرض . يتم التأكد من التشخيص بإجراء فحوص كيميائية على الخلايا , وإجراء فحوص الكروموسومات للكشف عن وجود كروموزوم فيلادلفيا الذي يعتبر المؤكد للتشخيص .

علاج مرض سرطان الدم النخاعي المزمن
يمكن السيطرة على أعراض هذا المرض وعلى إنتاج الخلايا المتكاثر بواسطة عقاقير كيماوية تعطى عن طريق الفم بسهولة مثل عقار هيدروكسي يوريا Hydroxyurea ولكن يحصل أن هذا المرض بعد فترة تستمر في المعدل من 3-5 سنوات ينتقل إلى طور أشد خبثا يشبه سرطان الدم الحاد ويكون أقل استجابة للعلاج من سرطان الدم الحاد الذي لا يسبقه سرطان دم نخاعي مزمن وعند ذلك يصعب السيطرة على هذا المرض فيؤدي عادة إلى الوفاة .


خلال الثمانينات من القرن العشرين اكتشف أن إعطاء حقن انترفيرون تحت الجلد بجرعات كافية يحدث اختفاء لكروموزوم فيلادلفيا المسبب لهذا المرض مما بعث آمالا كبيرة في التخلص من هذا المرض وبشكل نهائي ممكن , ثم في نفس الفترة تقريبا أظهرت الدراسات أن إجراء عملية زراعة للنخاع العظمي في مراحل مبكرة للمرض تحدث أيضا اختفاء للمرض بشكل نهائي واختفاء للكروموزوم المسبب للمرض الذي يسمى بكروموزوم فيلادلفيا والفارق هو أن إعطاء عقاقير انترفيرون لفترة تطول عدة سنوات يعقبه عودة المرض في معظم الحالات بعد إيقاف هذا العلاج , وان كان بعض المرضى يبقون خالين من المرض بشكل شبه دائم بينما المرضى الذين أجريت لهم زراعة نخاع عظمي يتخلصون من هذا المرض نهائيا .


طبعا زراعة النخاع العظمي هذه عملية ليست سهلة وتترافق مع نسبة وفيات بين 15-20% في معظم المراكز العالمية مع نسبة معاناة من أعراض مرضية مختلفة تصل إلى 40-50% بينما إعطاء حقن انترفيرون يسبب بعض الأعراض الجانبية أثناء فترة العلاج ولكن يمكن التخلص من هذه الأعراض بعد إيقاف العلاج أو بواسطة إعطاء عقاقير أخرى مثل مهبطات الحرارة ومضادات الالتهاب . على الجانب الآخر كما أسلفنا في معظم الحالات يعود المرض مرة أخرى عند إيقاف العلاج وذلك بسبب أن أنه بالرغم من اختفاء الكروموزوم المسمى بكروموزوم فيلادلفيا إلا أن الخلل الجيني يمكن اكتشافه في معظم هذه الحالات بواسطة فحوصات الحامض النووي مما يدلل على أن الخلل الجيني لا يزال موجودا بالرغم من علاج الانترفيرون .
*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*يبقى أن نقول أنه خلال عام 2000-2001 تم الإعلان عن اكتشاف عقار جديد يعطي عن طريق الفم أحدث رجة في وسائط الإعلام العامة حين أصبح الحديث يدور حول التخلص من هذا المرض نهائيا دون الحاجة إلى زراعة النخاع العظمي وهذا العقار عبارة عن عقار يعطى عن طريق الفم يدعى جليفك Gleevec وهذا العقار هو عبارة عن عقار يثبط الإنزيم النشط الناتج عن كروموزوم فيلادلفيا إلا انه من المبكر أن نقول أن هذا العقار فعلا يقضي على المرض نهائيا لأن الفحوص الجزيئية للحامض النووي في حالات المرضى الذين استجابوا للعلاج والذين اختفت لديهم مظاهر المرض واختفى الكروموزوم المسبب للمرض المسمى كروموزوم فيلادلفيا أظهرت أن الاختلال الجيني لا يزال موجودا في معظم الحالات إلا انه نتيجة لنجاح هذا العلاج بشكل كبير في القضاء على الاختلال الجزيئي للمرض المتمثل في الإنزيم النشط الناتج عن كروموزوم فيلادلفيا فإننا نستطيع أن نقول أن هذا العقار أدى إلى تأجيل اتخاذ القرار بزراعة النخاع العظمي اصبح يمكن الاستغناء عنها نهائيا في هذا المرض .

سرطان الدم الليمفاوي المزمن
يعتبر هذا المرض أحد أنواع الأورام الليمفاوية التي هي على درجة متدنية من الخبث وتختلف عن الأورام الليمفاوية بان الخلايا المتسرطنة في هذا المرض تنشأ في النخاع العظمي وبأنها تفقد العناصر التي تربطها بالنخاع العظمي وبالتالي تنتقل من النخاع العظمي إلى الدورة الدموية فتظهر في الدم والحقيقة أن هذا المرض يمكن أن يتعايش معه الإنسان لفترة تطول من 5–15 سنة مع وجود مشاكل صحية تطلب العلاج فقط في السنوات الأخيرة من المرض .



ونظرا إلى أن هذا المرض يظهر عادة في المتقدمين في السن فيما بعد الستين فإننا يمكن القول بأن الكثير من المرضى يعيشون بهذا المرض إلى نهاية عمرهم دون أن يسبب لهم مشاكل صحية كبيرة , بالرغم من ذلك يصيب هذا المرض في بعض الأحوال صغار السن إلى ما دون الأربعين وعند ذلك يجب اعتباره مرضا يشكل الخطورة على الشخص المصاب لأن معظمهم يرجون لأنفسهم الصحة والعافية ( في طاعة الله ) حتى سن متقدمة من العمر يستطيعون فيه أداء واجبهم العائلي بأن يروا أبنائهم وبناتهم قد استقرت بهم الحياة .

أعراض سرطان الدم الليمفاوي المزمن
في بعض الأحيان لا يشتكي المريض من أي أعراض وإنما يكتشف المرض لديه بالصدفة عند إجراء تحليل دم لأسباب أخرى غير متعلقة بهذا المرض . وفي بعض الأحيان يشتكي المريض من ظهور عقد لمفاوية في العنق وتحت الإبطين أو في أماكن أخرى وحين يعاينه الطبيب ويجري له بعض الفحوصات المخبرية يكتشف وجود هذا المرض . وفي بعض الأحيان يسبب هذا المرض تضخم في الطحال مع ما يرافقه أعراض امتلاء أعلى البطن خاصة بعد الأكل ووجود ألم ناتج من تضخم الطحال وكذلك يسبب هذا المرض في بعض الأحيان فقر دم أو نقصان في الصفائح الدموية وهذا مؤشر إلى انتقال المرض إلى مراحل متقدمة أو يسبب هذا المرض ضعفا في المناعة مع وجود التهابات بكتيرية متكررة وذلك نتيجة غلبة الخلايا المتسرطنة على الخلايا اللمفاوية العادية .

تشخيص سرطان الدم الليمفاوي المزمن
بإجراء تحليل مخبري بسيط يسمى عد خلايا الدم CBC يمكن أن نكتشف أن الخلايا الليمفاوية لدى المريض متزايدة بنسبة واضحة وعادة لا تختلف هذه الخلايا الليمفاوية المتسرطنة عن الخلايا الليمفاوية الطبيعية في شكلها لذلك ينبغي الانتباه ألا يكون تزايد هذه الخلايا نتيجة عن أمراض معدية غير خبيثة خاصة لدى الأطفال الذين تتزايد عندهم الخلايا اللمفاوية في بعض الأمراض المعدية مثل السعال الديكي وغيرها من الأمراض الفيروسية . بالفحص السريري على المريض قد نجد تضخما في الغدد الليمفاوية كما ذكرنا سابقا وكذلك تضخما في الطحال والكبد وقد يكون هناك شحوب نتيجة عن فقر الدم أو بقع نزف تحت الجلد نتيجة نقصان الصفائح الدموية وفي حالات عدم وجود مثل هذه الظواهر المرضية المرافقة ينبغي متابعة المريض بعد فترة والتأكد من أن تكاثر هذه الخلايا دائم ثم بعد ذلك تجري فحوص مخبرية للتأكد من أن الخلايا فعلا سرطانية وتجري أيضا فحوص لتحديد مدى تقدم المرض وهذه الفحوص عادة هي عبارة عن فحوص إشعاعية للبطن وفحوص للنخاع العظمي ثم بعد ذلك تتم مناقشة الحالة مع المريض للنظر فيما إذا كان هناك داع للعلاج في المرحلة التي وصل إليها المرض لدى هذا المريض .


علاج سرطان الدم الليمفاوي المزمن
كما ذكرنا سابقا بالرغم من ثبوت تشخيص هذا المرض لدى بعض المرضى فإننا لا نتوجه بالعلاج فورا إذا كان المريض يعاني من المرض في مراحل مبكرة , بسبب أن جميع الوسائل العلاجية المتوفرة حاليا لم يثبت بأنها تحقق أي فائدة لدى المريض في حالة استخدامها في المراحل المبكرة ولذلك يكتفي بمراقبة المرض دوريا حتى تحصل مضاعفات نتيجة المرض فيجري التدخل علاجيا عند ذلك لمعالجة المضاعفات الناتجة مثل تضخم كبير للغدد الليمفاوية خاصة إذا سبب ضغطا على الشرايين أو الأوردة أو أعضاء أخرى حساسة , أو تضخما في الطحال أو الكبد , أو فقر دم ناتج من غزو النخاع العظمي بالخلايا المتسرطنة , أو انخفاض الصفائح الدموية نتيجة غزو النخاع العظمي بالخلايا المتسرطنة أيضا . وعادة يكون العلاج أما بواسطة عقاقير تعطى عن طريق الفم يوميا أو على شكل جرعات في أيام محددة من الشهر أو على شكل عقاقير تعطى عن طريق الوريد لعدة أيام وتكرر شهريا والعلاج بهذه الوسائل عادة يؤدي إلى التحكم في المرض وفي مضاعفاته حتى يمكن للمريض أن يتمتع بصحة وعافية جيدة .


في حالات المرضى المصابين بهذا المرض في السن دون الأربعين أو الخمسين يجري التفكير في محاولة القضاء على المرض نهائيا بواسطة زراعة النخاع العظمي وحيث أن زراعة النخاع العظمي عملية مترافقة مع نسبة وفيات تصل من 15-20% ونسبة معاناة لأعراض مرضية مختلفة بنسبة 40–50% في معظم الأحوال , فإن هذه الوسيلة العلاجية يجب دراسة تنفيذها بدقة وإجرائها فقط لدى مرضى يتوقع أن تحدث لهم مضاعفات مميتة خلال فترة 5-7 أعوام مثلا إذا لم تجرى زراعة النخاع العظمي .
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*مضاعفات سرطان الدم الليمفاوي المزمن

تضخم في الغدد الليمفاوية يمكن أن يحدث تضخم في الغدد الليمفاوية مما يسبب عدم راحة إذا كانت الغدد كبيرة تتجاوز 5 سم في قطرها خاصة إذا كانت في مناطق ظاهرة مثل العنق وقد يحدث أن هذه الغدد اللمفاوية تضغط على الأوردة والشرايين خاصة الأوردة المركزية القريبة من القلب أو تضغط على أعضاء أخرى مثل القناة الصفراوية مما يسبب انسدادا في مجرى القناة الصفراوية ويؤدي ذلك إلى يرقان ( اصفرار العين ) .

فقر دم ونقصان الصفائح الدموية: يؤدي اختراق أو غزو النخاع العظمي بالخلايا المتسرطنة إلى احتلال حيز من مساحة النخاع فيؤدي ذلك إلى ضعف إنتاج الخلايا الطبيعية مثل كريات الدم الحمراء فيحدث فقر الدم أو ضعف إنتاج الصفائح الدموية فيحدث نقصان الصفائح الدموية مع ما يتبعه من ميل إلى النزف تحت الجلد أو في أعضاء أخرى حساسة من الجسم .

الأمراض المناعية: يترافق هذا المرض أحيانا مع ظواهر مناعية مثل تكوين أجسام مضادة تحطم كريات الدم الحمراء أو الصفائح الدموية بالرغم من إنتاجها بدرجة كافية في النخاع العظمي فيؤدي ذلك إلى فقر دم مع يرقان أو إلى انخفاض الصفائح الدموية مع الميل إلى النزف .

نقصان الأجسام المضادة: يحدث أحيانا أن تنتج الخلايا المتسرطنة نوعا من البروتين الخاص الذي يعتبر بروتينا غير طبيعي بكميات كبيرة ويحدث ضعفا في الخلايا اللمفاوية الطبيعية وضعف إنتاج الأجسام المضادة فيكون المريض عرضة للإصابة بأنواع مختلفة من العدوى البكتيرية ويمكن التغلب على ذلك بإجراء نقل لأمصال عن طريق الوريد مما يؤدي إلى تكوين مناعة لدى المريض ضد العدوى البكتيرية بمختلف أنواعها .

مما سبق ذكره يتبين لنا أن سرطان الدم أنواع عديدة , وتندرج معظم الحالات تحت أحد الأنواع الأربعة المذكورة مع العلم أن هناك تحت كل نوع من هذه الأنواع العديد من الأنواع الفرعية , بالإضافة إلى وجود أنواع من سرطان الدم النادرة التي لا تندرج تحت أحد هذه الأنواع الأربعة الرئيسية وتصنف بالتالي لوحدها. لذلك من المهم أن يتم التشخيص الدقيق الذي يتم الوصول إليه بإجراء فحوص مخبرية عالية الدقة والتخصص ثم بعد ذلك توضع خطة علاجية لكل حالة بمفردها .


وقد تحقق خلال العقود الماضية الكثير من التقدم في علاج هذه الأمراض بحيث أصبحت قابلة للعلاج بل قابلة للشفاء التام الذي يجعل هذا المرض ينتهي نهائيا ولا يعود أبدا , لذلك أصبح الخوف من عواقب هذه الأمراض لا تبرره الحقائق العلمية الراهنة التي أوصلت إلى هذا التقدم المدهش في علاج هذه الأمراض , وإن كنا طبعا نتمنى لجميع الناس الصحة والسلامة من كل مرض خاصة هذه الأمراض الجدية .
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*أمراض الغدد الصم Endocrine disorders

الغدة الدرقية 

موقعها
تقع الغدة الدرقية في المنطقة الأمامية من الرقبة ، أمام القصبة الهوائية ، وهي تشبه في شكلها الفراشة التي تفرد جناحيها ، وهي ذات لون بني محمر . وتتكون من فصين ، وتحتوي على خلايا خاصة تقع في بطانتها تدعى الخلايا الكيسية Follicles cells ، وهذه الخلايا هي المسؤولة عن إفراز هرمون الثايرويد Thyroid hormone . وتعتبر هذه الغدة من الغدد الصماء ( التي تدخل إفرازاتها مباشرة إلى الدم من دون الحاجة إلى قنوات خاصة لنقلها ) .
















صورتين توضحان موقع الغدة الدرقية بالنسبة للرقبة وشكلها الذي يشبه الفراشة



**وظيفتها 


وظيفة الغدة الدرقية هو إفراز هرمون الثايرويد Thyroid hormone ، وهو على نوعين :

الثايروكسين (الثيروكسين) Thyroxine أو رابع يود الثيرونين Tetraiodothyronine أو T4 ويعتبر الهرمون الرئيسي الذي يفرز

وهرمون ثالث يود الثيرونين Triiodothyronine أو T3 ، والذي يتحول إلى ثايروكسين Thyroxine عند النسيج المطلوب . 

التأثيرات الفسيولوجية للهرمون الدرقي

تمتلك الهرمونات الدرقية تأثيرين فسيولوجيين رئيسيين:

زيادة تركيب البروتين في جميع أنسجة الجسم تقريبا.

زيادة استهلاك الأكسجين بشكل رئيسي في الأنسجة المسؤولة عن الاستهلاك الأساسي للأكسجين (الكبد ، الكلى ، القلب والعضلات الهيكلية).

**أمراض الغدة الدرقية 

فراشة صغيرة ، لونها بني مائل للاحمرار تفرد جناحيها في المنطقة الأمامية من الرقبة أمام القصبة الهوائية، ورغم صغر حجمها إلا أنها تمثل محطة توليد الطاقة بل يمكن القول إنها تسيطر على وظائف الجسم كله، إنها بالطبع ليست فراشة حقيقية ولكنها تشبه الفراشة في الشكل إلى حد كبير، أما اسمها فهو الغدة الدرقية وهي صماء إفرازاتها تدخل في الدم مباشرة وتعتبر ترمومتر الجسم الفعلي، فلو زاد نشاطها عن المنسوب العادي تصبح كالنار تأكل الهشيم، تحرق كل ما يصل إليها من وقود، ولو قل نشاطها عن معدله فإن الجسم يفقد نشاطه وحيويته ويركن إلى الكسل و الخمول والنعاس ويشعر بالبرودة باستمرار ، عن هذه الغدة وأمراضها وأعراضها وطرق علاجها يحدثنا الدكتور سامي البغدادلي، استشاري الجراحة العامة بمستشفى الملك فهد للحرس الوطني، فيقول: 

الغدة الدرقية من أهم الغدد الموجودة في الجسم ويمكن تشبيهها بمحطة لتوليد الطاقة في الجسم البشري، توجد في الجهة الأمامية من منطقة الرقبة وتعمل أساسا على إفراز الهرمونات التي تتحكم في عمليات أيض الخلايا وبالتالي فعند حدوث أي اضطراب في وظيفة الغدة الدرقية يحدث - كنتيجة لذلك - خلل في جميع وظائف الجسم،. 

وتتكون الغدة الدرقية أساسا في مرحلة الجنين من نتوء بسيط يظهر فيما بين الجزء الأمامي والخلفي من اللسان وتنزل من منطقة اللسان إلى المنطقة الأمامية من الرقبة ولذلك يحدث نوع من المشاكل حيث يكون جزء منها في اللسان عند الأطفال أو في أي مكان آخر فيما بين اللسان والرقبة، وفي بعض الأحيان يحدث نوع من التكيس في مكان نزول الغدة ويؤدي إلى التهابات عند الأطفال ويحتاج الطفل في هذه الحالة إلى عملية جراحية لاستئصالها،. 

أما عن موقعها من الناحية التشريحية فيوضح د، البغدادلي أنها تقع أمام القصبة الهوائية وتكمن صعوبتها - خاصة أثناء إجراء الجراحة - في وجود علاقة حرجة جدا بينها وبين الأحبال الصوتية حيث يوجد على جانبي الغدة عصبان يتحكمان في حركة الأحبال الصوتية وبالتالي تظهر أهمية الناحية التشريحية للغدة الدرقية وخاصة في الحالات الجراحية لأن ذلك يمكن أن يؤدي إلى تغير صوت المريض بل من الممكن أن يفقده تماما عند حدوث أي خطأ جراحي. 

ومن ناحية الدورة الدموية ، فلو أخذنا جراما واحدا من أنسجة الغدة الدرقية فسنجد أن نسبة مرور الدم فيها تعتبر من أعلى النسب في الجسم - بالنسبة لجرام واحد من الغدة - وبالتالي فكمية الدم التي تمر فيها تكون كبيرة جدا. ولذلك فهي عملية تحتاج إلى خبرة كبيرة وحرص شديد من الجراح لما يمكن أن تؤدي إليه من مضاعفات كثيرة كالنزيف مثلا. 

أما عن اختلال عمل الغدة فيقول د، البغدادلي إن هناك شكلين رئيسيين لحدوث هذا الخلل:

الأول يتمثل في زيادة إفرازات الغدة

والثاني في قلة إفرازاتها

وبالنسبة للشكل الثاني فأعراضه تظهر على المريض على هيئة :

زيادة في الوزن

ترهل في الجسم

الميل إلى النعاس

الشعور بالكسل 

الإحساس بالبرودة

وعلاج هذه الحالة بسيط جدا وهو تناول حبوب بديلة للهرمون الذي تنتجه الغدة الدرقية وبعدها يستعيد نشاطه مرة أخرى وهذه الحالات يتم علاجها عادة عن طريق أخصائي أمراض الغدد الصماء وقلما تحتاج هذه الحالات إلى أي تدخل جراحي. 

أما النوع الأول فهو زيادة إفرازات الغدة وعادة ما يكون ناتجا عن عدة عوامل ولكن هناك مسببان رئيسيان أولهما مرض غريف وثانيهما حدوث تكيسات أو أورام. 

ويعرف الدكتور البغدادلي مرض غريف بأنه عبارة عن زيادة أولية في وظائف الغدة ولا أحد يعرف بالتحديد المسبب الرئيسي لهذا المرض، ولكن هناك اعتقاد بأن السبب الجوهري لهذا المرض هو وجود اختلال للنظام المناعي في الجسم ينتج عنه قيام الغدة بإفراز كمية كبيرة جدا من هرمون الثيروكسين الهرمون الأساسي الذي تفرزه الغدة والمحصلة النهائية لهذا الخلل هو قيام المصنع بحرق الطاقة ومن أعراض هذه الحالة :

تناول المريض الكثير من الطعام وعلى الرغم من ذلك يقل وزنه 

ويتبول كثيرا 

ويتصرف بعصبية 

ويصاب بالإسهال 

كما يؤثر هذا المرض على العين ونلاحظ جحوظا في العينين. 

وبالنسبة لعلاج مرض غريف فهناك ثلاثة طرق لعلاجه في تخصصات مختلفة الطريقة الأولى باستخدام اليود المشع وهذا العلاج يعطي نتائج طيبة بل ويمكن تفادي الجراحة من خلاله ولكننا لا نقوم بإعطاء اليود المشع لكل الحالات على أساس أن المواد المشعة يمكن أن تؤثر على بعض المرضى في المستقبل وبعد استخدام اليود المشع يمكن ان تنخفض وظائف الغدة، وبالتالي يحتاج المريض إلى تناول هرمون الثيروكسين للتعويض. 

والنوع الثاني من علاج مرض غريف يطلق عليه العلاج التحفظي أو الطبي حيث يتناول المريض أدوية تساعد على توقف الغدة عن تصنيع هرمون الثيروكسين ولا نستطيع إعطاء العلاج التحفظي لفترات طويلة لأنه يمكن أن يؤثر على خلايا الدم وغيره من أجهزة الجسم المختلفة. 

وتتحسن حالات البعض من خلال هذه الطريقة العلاجية ولا يعود إليهم المرض مرة أخرى ، أما إذا عاود المرض ظهوره مرة أخرى فنلجأ عادة إلى الأسلوب الجراحي وهو النوع الثالث من أطراف العلاج وبالنسبة للجراحة فنقوم عادة باستئصال جزء كبير من الغدة ونترك حوالي الثمن 8/ 1 فقط على أساس أن هذه البقية تصبح كافية لإفراز الهرمون في الجسم واكرر أننا نلجأ للجراحة في حالات محدودة يمكن تلخيصها في التالي: 

عدم استجابة المريض للعلاج التحفظي. 

وجود موانع لتعرض المريض للعلاج الإشعاعي. 

عدم توفر العلاج الإشعاعي في المكان الذي يعالج به المريض. 

وعادة فالعلاج الجراحي يحتاج إلى تحضير وتهيئة كما يوضح د، البغدادلي فجسم المريض قبل إجراء الجراحة يشبه السيارة عندما تكون ساخنة جداً وبالتالي فيجب أن يعطى المريض مثبطات للغدة الدرقية وذلك من خلال بعض الأدوية حتى تهدأ عجلة عمل أجهزة الجسم المختلفة ، بعدها وفي الوقت المناسب - الذي تكون فيه الدورة الدموية مستقرة نقوم - بإجراء الجراحة. 

وهناك نوع آخر من أمراض زيادة حجم الغدة الدرقية يحدث كنتيجة لوجود تكيسات وهذا النوع من المرض لا يستجيب عادة للعلاج التحفظي، والعلاج الإشعاعي لا ينجح دائما ويكون التدخل الجراحي هو الأفضل في علاج مثل هذه الحالات، وهذا المرض موجود بكثرة في المملكة، لان هذا المرض عادة ينتشر في المناطق التي لا يتوفر فيها اليود أو يوجد بقلة مثل المناطق الصحراوية ومناطق الجبال في سويسرا أو في وسط إفريقيا ويقل انتشار المرض في المناطق الساحلية ، ولكن مع وجود الملح المزود باليود وكذلك تناول المأكولات البحرية كالأسماك قد ساعد على الإقلال من هذه المشكلات نسبيا . 

ولكن في أحيان كثيرة نجد أن هذا المرض منتشر خاصة عند السيدات لأن الجسم قد يشكل ضغطاً على هذه الغدة وبالتالي قد يحدث تحوصل أو تكيس في الغدة وعادة لا نتدخل جراحيا في مثل هذه الحالات إلا إذا حدث تضخم في الغدة وأحدثت ضغطا على القصبة الهوائية أو البلعوم أو دخلت إلى الخلف وبالتالي تضغط على الأوعية الدموية في القفص الصدري أو إذا أصبحت متضخمة عند الرقبة فنقوم بإجراء الجراحة لإزالة جزء كبير جدا من الغدة ونترك ثُمنها وفي اغلب الأحوال فإننا نعطي هؤلاء المرضى علاجا بديلا للغدة وهو هرمون الثيروكسين ، وفي بعض الأحيان يحدث نوع من السرطان محدود في الغدة ، مما قد يثير القلق لدى بعض الناس ولذلك فعند وجود شك فإننا ننصح بالتدخل الجراحي، وهناك مجموعة من الأورام التي تصيب الغدة الدرقية وفي الغالب تكون حميدة وهذا النوع شائع إلى حد كبير وهو عدة أنواع وعلاجه يعتمد أساسا على عدة أشياء أولاً استئصال للغدة إما كليا أو جزئيا وبعد الاستئصال يعطى اليود المشع وفي النهاية يجب على المريض تناول دواء ليحل محل الغدة. 

والأورام الحميدة موجود بكثرة في المملكة وتشخيصها يعتمد أساسا على معرفة الطبيب واخذ خزعة من المريض وتحليلها ومعرفة نوع الورم وبالتالي وضع خطة للعلاج الجراحي. 

والمريض يحتاج دائماً إلى المتابعة بعد جراحة الاستئصال وتكون هذه المرحلة أهم من العلاج لأنه في بعض الحالات قد ينتشر الورم في بعض الغدد الليمفاوية المجاورة وفي هذه الحالة يحتاج المريض إلى جراحة أخرى لاستئصال هذه الغدة وبعد ذلك يتم علاجها إشعاعيا لتنظيف المنطقة تماما ، وهناك نوع آخر وهو الأورام الخبيثة ويؤكد الدكتور البغدادلي انه قليل الحدوث نسبيا في المملكة. 

فرط الدرقية - زيادة إفراز هرمون الثايرويد 

تعتبر زيادة إفراز الغدة الدرقية سريريا زيادة في كمية هرمون الثايرويد Thyroid hormone في الدورة الدموية . ويلاحظ زيادة عمليات الأيض (عملية البناء والهدم في الأنسجة) . ويرافق هذا النوع من الزيادة في إفراز الهرمون تضخم في حجم الغدة الدرقية Goiter . وترجع أسباب هذا التضخم إلى : 

وجود جسم غريب محفز للثايرويد Thyroid مثل الذي يحصل مع مرض كرافس أو داء غريف Graves disease وهو اضطراب في الآلية المقاومة في الجسم (مناعي) autoimmun ، وسببه أن بعض البكتريا المعوية مثل بكتريا اي كولاي E.Coli تمتلك أغشية تشابه الغلاف الخارجي لمستقبل الهرمون المحفز للثايرويد Thyroid Stimulating Hormone ويختصر بـ TSH ، فيقوم الجسم أولا بمهاجمة البكتريا عن طريق الخلايا التائية T-Cells وهي خلايا مناعية ، وبعد ذلك يتصرف الجسم مع أي خلية أخرى تحمل هذا النوع من المستقبلات على أنها جسم غريب ، وبذلك تهاجم الخلايا التائية مستقبلات الـ TSH ، على اعتبارها أجسام غريبة ، ويفرز مضادات لها Anti-TSH receptor antibodies والتي تدخل إلى الخلايا الكيسية Thyroid follicular cells مما يؤدي إلى إفراز الثايرويد بكميات كبيرة . ويمكن تشخيص هذه المضادات في دم المصاب بمرض كرافس Graves disease . وهذا المرض يؤثر بشكل واضح على العين حيث يلاحظ جحوظ في العينين exophthamos عند المصابين بهذا المرض . 

نتيجة وجود عدد من الغدد السامة الصغيرة داخل الغدة الدرقية ، وتقوم هذه الغدد بإفراز هرمون الثايرويد Thyroid hormone عن طريق الخلايا الكيسية follicular cells الموجودة في بطانة هذه الغدد السامة ، معظم المرضى المصابين بهذا النوع من النساء اللاتي تجاوزن الخمسين عاما .

إنتاج كميات كبيرة من الهرمون المحفز للثايرويد TSH ، وهذا النوع نادر الحدوث

****************************
يتبع





أرجوااااااا عدم الرد الأن*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*تأثيرات زيادة إفراز هرمون الثايرويد 

زيادة درجة الحرارة 

زيادة ضغط الدم 

خفقان وزيادة عدد دقات القلب 

نقصان الوزن مع زيادة الشهية

الإسهال وزيادة حركة الجهاز الهضمي 

فقدان في كتلة العضلات 

الهيجان 

تغيير في الشخصية 

التأثير في النمو 

عدم الراحة والأرق 

يخفض من عمل المبيض عند النساء ، وربما يؤدي إلى العجز الجنسي عند الرجال 

خفة في الشعر وقوة الأظافر مع وجود لمعان في الجلد 

علاقة اليود بتضخم الغدة الدرقية
اليود يوجد بكثرة في الغدة الدرقية ، وقد تصل نسبته داخلها إلى خمسة وعشرين ضعفا عن بقية أنسجة الجسم . ويؤدي النقص في اليود إلى نقص في كمية هرمون الثايرويد المنتجة ، ويؤدي هذا النقص إلى تحفيز الغدة النخامية pituitary gland على إفراز الهرمون المحفز للثايرويد TSH ، والذي يؤدي إلى تضخم الغدة الدرقية ، وزيادة التروية الدموية إليها من خلال زيادة الأوعية الدموية ، والذي يؤدي إلى زيادة إنتاج هرمون الثايرويد . 
وتأثير اليود معقد ويعتمد على الكمية المعطاة من اليود وحالة الغدة الدرقية . ويمكن تجنب الإصابة بتضخم الغدة الدرقية عن طريق تناول الملح المدعم باليود ، وعن طريق تناول الأسماك التي تحتوي لحومها على كميات جيدة من اليود اللازم للجسم والذي يمتصه الجسم بسهوله . 


علاج تضخم الغدة الدرقية:
يهدف العلاج إلى تقليل تصنيع أو تقليل إفراز الهرمون الإضافي ، وهذا يتم عن طريق : 

إزالة جزء أو كل الغدة الدرقية : ويتم هذا عن طريق الجراحة او عن طريق تدمير الغدة بواسطة اليود المشع I131 والذي يتميز بصفة التجمع في الخلايا الكيسية للغدة الدرقية Thyroid follicular cells . 

الجراحة: من الممكن إزالة جزء أو كل الغدة الدرقية عن طريق الجراحة ، ولكن هناك دائما خطر أن تؤثر العملية على الصوت عن طريق تأثيرها على الحبال الصوتية ، لكون هذه الغدة تقع بالقرب من الحبال الصوتية . وفي الجراحة يبقي الجراح على 8/1 من الغدة ، ويعتبر هذا الجزء كافيا لإنتاج الثايرويد Thyroid اللازم للجسم . ويتم عادة اللجوء إلى الجراحة للأسباب التالية : 

عدم وجود استجابة للعلاج من قبل المريض 

وجود موانع لتعريض المريض للعلاج الإشعاعي 

العلاج عن طريق اليود المشع I131 : ويستخدم اليود المشع I131 في مجال العلاج والتشخيص ، حيث يتجمع اليود في الغدة الدرقية ، ويشع (يقذف اشعة بيتا) التي تخترق 0.5 ملم فقط في نسيج الغدة الدرقية ، والذي يوفر تأثيرا علاجيا في الغدة فقط من دون التأثير على الأنسجة المجاورة مثل البارا ثايرويد Parathyroid . بالإضافة إلى أن I131 يشع بعض أشعة جاما ، والتي لها قابلية أكبر على الاختراق . ونصف العمر لليود المشع I131 هو 8 أيام . ويستعمل اليود المشع I131 في علاج تضخم الغدة لجميع الأعمار ، ويعتبر كعلاج مساعد مع الجراحة في حالة سرطان الغدة الدرقية . وأثناء العلاج باليود المشع I131 يجب اخذ جرعة كبيرة من أملاح يود الصوديوم أو يود البوتاسيوم للمساعدة في تحسين عملية التخلص وإخراج اليود من الجسم . هناك احتمال أن يصاب من 6 – 10 % من المرضى الذين يعالجون باليود المشع I131 بنقص إفراز الثايرويد Hypothyroid ، بسبب عدم قدرة خلايا الغدة الدرقية على الانقسام من جديد مما يؤدي إلى إصابتهم بنقص الثايرويد ، مما يتطلب معالجة المريض في هذه الحالة بعلاجات نقص الثايرويد Hypothyroid treatment . 

منع تصنيع هرمون الثايرويد Inhibition of thyroid hormone synthesis وذلك عن طريق أحد الأدوية التالية : 

الثايواميدز Thioamides 

بروبيل ثيويوراسيل Propylthiouracil 

ميثيمازول Methimazole 

كاربيمازول Carbimazole 

وهذه الأدوية تقوم بالتجمع في الغدة الدرقية ، وتمنع تصنيع بعض المواد المهمة التي تدخل في تصنيع الثايرويد Thyroid . لا تظهر تأثيرات سريعة لهذا النوع من العلاج ، لكونه لا يؤثر على مخزون الثايرويد ، و يظهر تأثير هذا النوع من العلاج عند انتهاء كمية الثايرويد الموجودة في الجسم . 

بروبرانولول Propranolol (حاصرات بيتا) : تستعمل لإزالة سريعة لأعراض المرض السيئة من جراء زيادة الثايرويد ، وقد تستعمل كعلاج مساعد مع الأنواع الأخرى من العلاج .

حصر إفراز الهرمون Blockade of hormone Release : نوع قليل الاستعمال حاليا ، ويعتمد على إعطاء اليود للمريض حسب جرعة موصوفة ، والتي تقوم بمنع تحرر إحدى المواد الهامة في إفراز الهرمون مما يؤدي بدوره إلى قطع الهرمون .

الكوليسترول وأمراض القلب التاجية 
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*مقدمة 


الكوليسترول (كولسترول أو كوليستيرول) cholesterol عبارة عن مادة شمعية بيضاء طرية عديمة الطعم والرائحة موجودة في الدم وجميع أجزاء الجسم . وأجسامنا تحتاج إلى الكوليسترول لتعمل بشكل طبيعي ؛ ويستخدم في بناء الخلايا ، فهو موجود في جدار أو غشاء الخلية في الدماغ ، الأعصاب ، العضلات ، الجلد ، الكبد ، الأمعاء والقلب . ويستخدم الجسم الكوليسترول لإنتاج عدة هرمونات ، فيتامين د ، وأحماض الصفراء bile acids التي تساعد على هضم الدهون . والجسم يحتاج إلى كمية قليلة من الكوليسترول في الجسم لتغطية هذا الاحتياج . إن الزيادة الكبيرة في كمية الكوليسترول في الدم تؤدي إلى الإصابة بتصلب الشرايين atherosclerosis أو arteriosclerosis وهو عبارة عن ترسب الكوليسترول والدهون في الشرايين بما فيها الشرايين التاجية للقلب coronary arteries وبالتالي تساهم في ضيقها وانسدادها مما يسبب أمراض القلب .






**ضيق شريان بسبب ترسب وتراكم الكوليسترول والدهون 

ما هي فوائد خفض الكوليسترول؟
أفادت الدراسات الحديثة أن خفض مستوى الكوليسترول عند من لا يعاني من أمراض القلب يقلل من مخاطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب التاجية (الذبحة الصدرية أو خناق الصدر angina pectoris وجلطة القلب أو احتشاء العضلة القلبية myocardial infarction) والموت بسببها. وهذا ينطبق أيضا على من يعاني من ارتفاع مستوى الكوليسترول وعلى من لديه مستوى كوليسترول طبيعي . 


هل الكوليسترول نوع واحد؟ 

يتم نقل الكوليسترول في الدم على هيئة مركبات عضوية تدعى البروتينات الدهنية lipoproteins . والسبب في هذه الطريقة للنقل هو أن الكوليسترول مركب دهني والدم وسط مائي ولهذا فهما لا يمتزجان (كالزيت والماء) . ولكي يسمح للكوليسترول بالانتقال في تيار الدم فإنه يتم دمج الكوليسترول المصنع في الكبد مع بروتين لينتج من ذلك البروتينات الدهنية. وبهذا تنقل هذه البروتينات الدهنية الكوليسترول عبر تيار الدم. ويوجد أنواع معينة من البروتينات الدهنية التي تحتوي على الكوليسترول في الدم ، وكل منها يؤثر على مخاطر أمراض القلب بطرق مختلفة. 

البروتينات الدهنية منخفضة الكثافة Low-density lipoproteins أو LDLs : وهي الكوليسترول الرديء أو السيئ أو الضار. الجزء الأكبر من الكوليسترول في الدم يكون محمولا بواسطة البروتينات الدهنية منخفضة الكثافة . وهذا النوع من الكوليسترول يعتبر المصدر الأساسي لترسب الكوليسترول في الشرايين وضيقها وانسدادها . وبهذا ، فكلما ارتفع تركيز كوليسترول البروتينات الدهنية منخفضة الكثافة LDL-cholesterol في الدم كلما ارتفعت مخاطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب التاجية coronary heart disease أو CHD . 

البروتينات الدهنية عالية الكثافة High-density lipoproteins أو HDLs : الكوليسترول الجيد أو المفيد . البروتينات الدهنية عالية الكثافة تحمل الكولسترول في الدم وتنقله من أجزاء الجسم المختلفة إلى الكبد ليتم التخلص منه إلى خارج الجسم . وبهذا فإن البروتينات الدهنية عالية الكثافة HDLs تساعد الجسم في التخلص من الكوليسترول وتمنع ترسبه في جدران الشرايين . وإن كان تركيز كوليسترول البروتينات الدهنية عالية الكثافة HDL-cholesterol أقل من 35 ملغ / ديسيلتر mg/dL ، فإنك تكون معرضا لمخاطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب التاجية . فكلما ارتفع تركيز كوليسترول البروتينات الدهنية عالية الكثافة كلما كان ذلك أفضل . ومتوسط تركيزه في الرجال 45 ملغ / ديسيلتر ، وفي النساء 55 ملغ / ديسيلتر. 

الدهنيات الثلاثية Triglycerides: عبارة عن نوع من الدهون المحمولة في تيار الدم. فمعظم الدهون الموجودة في أجسامنا تكون على هيئة دهنيات ثلاثية وتخزن في الأنسجة الدهنية ، وتكون نسبة قليلة منها في تيار الدم. ويجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن ارتفاع تركيز الدهنيات الثلاثية في الدم لوحدها لا يؤدي إلى تصلب الشرايين . ولكن البروتينات الدهنية الغنية بالدهنيات الثلاثية تحتوي أيضا على الكوليسترول ، والذي يسبب تصلب الشرايين عند بعض الأشخاص المصابين بارتفاع تركيز الدهنيات الثلاثية. إذا ، ارتفاع تركيز الدهنيات الثلاثية ربما يكون علامة لوجود مشكلة في البروتينات الدهنية من الممكن أن تساهم في أمراض القلب التاجية. 

إذا ليست كل أنواع الكوليسترول ضارة . ويستطيع الطبيب معرفة المستوى الكلي للكوليسترول بواسطة اختبار دم بسيط . والمستوى الكلي للكوليسترول يتضمن وبشكل كبير على مستوى البروتينات الدهنية منخفضة الكثافة LDL والبروتينات الدهنية عالية الكثافة HDL

ما هي أعراض ارتفاع الكوليسترول؟ 

لا يوجد أعراض لارتفاع الكوليسترول في الدم وقد لا يتم اكتشافه لعدة سنوات أو يتم اكتشافه بعد الإصابة بأمراض القلب التاجية: 

الذبحة الصدرية أو خناق الصدر angina pectoris أو 

جلطة القلب أو احتشاء العضلة القلبية myocardial infarction 

فعند تراكم البروتينات الدهنية منخفضة الكثافة LDL (الكوليسترول الضار) على السطح الداخلي للشرايين ينتج عن ذلك تكون لطخة أو بقعة plaque . تكون هذه اللطخة يؤدي إلى ازدياد سمك الشريان ، وتصلبه ، وتقل مرونته مما يؤدي إلى قصور في تيار الدم وبالتالي يسبب أمراض القلب التاجية.

يتم تراكم الكوليسترول ببطء وخلال سنوات عديدة . ولأن ارتفاع الكوليسترول ليس له أعراض فاحتمال اكتشافه ضئيل وعادة يتم اكتشافه بعد الإصابة بأمراض القلب التاجية. ولكن يستطيع الطبيب تحديد إن كنت تعاني من ارتفاع الكوليسترول بواسطة اختبار دم بسيط (مستوى الكوليسترول الكلي في الدم Total blood cholesterol) ومن ثم مساعدتك لمنع آثاره المرضية.

مستوى الكوليسترول في الدم
مستوى الكوليسترول الكلي في الدم عبارة عن مستوى جميع أنواع الكوليسترول في الدم . وبارتفاع مستواه تزداد مخاطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب التاجية . وهذا الجدول يوضح القيم التي يجب أن تهتم بها: 

مستوى مرغوب به ويساهم في الإقلال من مخاطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب التاجية. ومستوى 200 ملغم / ديسيليتر أو أكثر يزيد من تلك المخاطر.


يقاس الكوليسيرول إما بالجرام لكل ديسيلتر (100 ميليلتر) أو بالوحدات الدولية (ميلي مول لكل لتر) 


المستوى المطلوب الخط الفاصل عامل الخطر مرتفع 
مستوى الكوليسترول الكلي في الدم أقل من 200 ملغم / ديسيليتر 
أقل من 5.2 ملي مول / لتر 
مستوى مرغوب به ويساهم في الإقلال من مخاطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب التاجية. ومستوى 200 ملغم / ديسيليتر أو أكثر يزيد من تلك المخاطر. 
200 إلى 239 ملغم / ديسيليتر 
5.2 إلى 6.2 ملي مول / لتر 
عامل الخطر مرتفع 
240 ملغم / ديسيليتر أو أكثر 
6.3 ملي مول / لتر أو أكثر 
يعتبر مستوى مرتفع . والشخص بهذا المستوى يوجد لديه خطر للإصابة بأمراض القلب التاجية بأكثر من الضعف مقارنة بشخص ذو مستوى أقل من 200 ملغم / ديسيلتر.


مستوى الكوليسترول الضار أقل من 130 ملغم / ديسيليتر 
أقل من 3.4 ملي مول / لتر 
المستوى المطلوب 
130 إلى 159 ملغم / ديسيليتر 
3.4 إلى 4.1 ملي مول / لتر 
عامل الخطر مرتفع 
160 ملغم / ديسيليتر أو أكثر 
4.1 ملي مول / لتر أو أكثر 
عامل الخطر مرتفع 

مستوى الكوليسترول الجيد 60 ملغم / ديسيليتر أو أكثر 
1.6 ملي مول / لتر أو أكثر 
مستوى أعلى يعتبر عامل واقي من الإصابة بأمراض القلب التاجية 
35 إلى 59 ملغم / ديسيليتر 
0.9 إلى 1.5 ملي مول / لتر 
كلما أرتفع المستوى كلما كان ذلك أفضل 
أقل من 35 ملغم / ديسيليتر 
أقل من 0.9 ملي مول / لتر 
عامل خطر أساسي في الإصابة بأمراض القلب التاجية 

هذه القيم تنطبق على البالغين من سن 20 عاما 



ما سبب ارتفاع أو انخفاض الكوليسترول؟ 

مستوى الكوليسترول في الدم لا يتأثر بما تأكله فقط ولكن يتأثر أيضا بمقدرة جسمك على سرعة إنتاج الكوليسترول وسرعة التخلص منه . في الواقع يقوم جسمك بإنتاج ما يحتاجه من الكوليسترول وبالتالي ليس ضروريا تناول كوليسترول إضافي عن طريق الغذاء.

توجد عدة عوامل تساعد في ارتفاع أو انخفاض مستوى الكوليسترول . أهم هذه العوامل هي: 

عوامل وراثية 
جيناتك تحدد سرعة جسمك في إنتاج الكوليسترول الضار LDL وسرعة التخلص منه . ويوجد نوع من أنواع ارتفاع الكوليسترول الوراثي familial hypercholesterolemia والذي يؤدي عادة إلى الإصابة بأمراض القلب مبكرا . ولكن حتى إن لم تكن مصابا بأي نوع من أنواع ارتفاع الكوليسترول الوراثي فإن الجينات تلعب دورا في تحديد مستوى الكوليسترول الضار. 



غذائك 

يوجد نوعين رئيسيين من الأغذية تسبب ارتفاع الكوليسترول الضار: 

الدهون المشبعة saturated fat ، وهي نوع من الدهون الموجودة بشكل أساسي في الطعام الحيواني المنشأ 

الكوليسترول الذي تحصل عليه فقط من منتجات حيوانية 



لا يوجد في الطعام ما يسبب ارتفاع مستوى الكوليسترول الضار مثل الدهون المشبعة . فتناول كميات كبيرة من الدهون المشبعة والكوليسترول هو السبب الرئيسي لارتفاع مستوى الكوليسترول الضار وازدياد نسبة أمراض القلب التاجية . ولهذا فإن إنقاص كمية الدهون المشبعة والكوليسترول التي تتناولها يعتبر خطوة مهمة جدا لإنقاص مستوى الكوليسترول الضار في الدم . 



وزنك 

الزيادة الكبيرة في الوزن (السمنة) تساهم في رفع مستوى الكوليسترول الضار ، وإنقاص الوزن ربما يساعد في خفض مستوى الكوليسترول الضار. إنقاص الوزن يساعد أيضا في خفض الدهنيات الثلاثية ورفع مستوى البروتينات الدهنية عالية الكثافة HDL أو الكوليسترول الجيد . 



نشاطك الحركي 
النشاط الحركي ربما يخفض من مستوى الكوليسترول الضار ويرفع الكوليسترول الجيد HDL . 



عمرك وجنسك 
يكون مستوى الكوليسترول الكلي قبل سن اليأس (النضج) عن النساء أقل من مستواه عند الرجال في نفس الفئة العمرية . وبتقدم العمر عند الرجال والنساء يرتفع مستوى الكوليسترول لديهم إلى أن يصلوا إلى عمر 60 أو 65 . بالنسبة للنساء ، فإن الوصول إلى سن النضج (اليأس) يؤدي إلى ارتفاع مستوى الكوليسترول الضار وخفض مستوى الكوليسترول الجيد HDL ، وبعد سن الخمسين يكون مستوى الكوليسترول الكلي أعلى في النساء منه في الرجال من نفس العمر . 



تناولك للخمور 

تناول الخمور يؤدي إلى رفع مستوى الكوليسترول الجيد ولكنه لا يخفض مستوى الكوليسترول الضار . وليس واضحا إن كان ذلك يقلل من الإصابة بإمراض القلب التاجية . وبما أن تناول الخمور يسبب ضرر للكبد وعضلة القلب ، ويؤدي إلى الإصابة بارتفاع ضغط الدم ، ورفع مستوى الدهنيات الثلاثية ، فإنه لا يجب تناول الخمور كطريقة لخفض مخاطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب التاجية . 



الضغوط النفسية 
أثبتت عدة دراسات أن الضغوط النفسية طويلة الأمد تؤدي إلى رفع مستوى الكوليسترول الضار . وربما كان سبب ذلك أن الضغوط النفسية تؤثر في العادات الغذائية ويميل البعض مثلا إلى تناول أغذية دهنية تحتوي على دهون مشبعة وكوليسترول . 

بالإضافة إلى ارتفاع مستوى الكوليسترول كعامل خطر للإصابة بأمراض القلب التاجية فإن هناك عوامل خطر أخرى باستطاعتها المساهمة في الإصابة بأمراض القلب التاجية: 

تاريخ عائلي في الإصابة المبكرة بأمراض القلب التاجية (إصابة أب أو أخ قبل سن 55 ، أم أو أخت قبل سن 65) 

تدخين السجائر 

ارتفاع ضغط الدم 

انخفاض مستوى الكوليسترول الجيد عن 35 ملغم / ديسيليتر 

الإصابة بالسكري 

السمنة 

كلما كان لديك عدد أكبر من عوامل الخطر كلما ارتفعت نسبة الخطر للإصابة بأمراض القلب التاجية.

***********************
يتبع




أرجوووووووا عدم الرد الأن
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*متى يقاس الكوليسترول؟ 

على جميع البالغين ابتداء من عمر 20 قياس مستوى الكوليسترول الكلى في الدم كل 5 سنوات . وإن كان بالإمكان إجراء اختبار للكولتسيرول الجيد HDL في نفس الوقت فهذا أفضل . يتم أخذ عينة دم من اليد أو من الإصبع ولا يلزم الصيام لذلك . 

في بعض الحالات تحتاج لقياس مستوى الكوليسترول الضار LDL الذي يعتبر مؤشر لمخاطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب التاجية أفضل من مستوى الكوليسترول الكلي . ولإجراء هذا الاختبار يجب عليك الصيام لمدة 9 إلى 12 ساعة قبل أخذ عينة الدم . يجب قياس مستوى الكوليسترول الضار في الحالات التالية: 

إن كان مستوى الكوليسترول الكلي 240 ملغم / ديسيلتر 

إن كان مستوى الكوليسترول الكلي 200 إلى 239 ملغم / ديسيلتر وكان لديك على الأقل عاملي (2) خطر أخرى لأمراض القلب 

إن كان مستوى الكوليسترول الجيد أقل من 35 ملغم / ديسيلتر 

الاختبار الذي يقيس مستوى الكوليسترول الكلي يقيس مستوى الدهنيات الثلاثية أيضا.

إن كنت لا تحتاج لقياس مستوى الكوليسترول الضار ، يفضل القيام بالخطوات التالية للمحافظة على مستوى منخفض للكوليسترول ولتقليل مخاطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب التاجية: 

تناول الأغذية التي تحتوي على مستوى منخفض من الدهون المشبعة والكوليسترول. 

أكثر من النشاط الحركي الجسماني (ربما رياضة) 

حافظ على وزن مثالي صحي 
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*كيف تستطيع خفض الكوليسترول؟ 

إن كان مستوى الكوليسترول مرتفع فإن الخطوات الأولى لخفضه هي الابتعاد عن الأغذية الغنية بالدهون المشبعة والكوليسترول ، إنقاص وزنك إن كان زائدا ، والقيام بتمارين رياضية منتظمة . إن لم تستفيد من تغيير نمط الحياة ويتم خفض مستوى الكوليسترول بطريقة كافية فيتوفر أدوية لخفض مستوى الكوليسترول .

ثلاثة طرق رئيسية لخفض الكوليسترول: 

الغذاء 

النشاط الجسماني (الرياضة) 

الأدوية


كيف تستطيع خفض الكوليسترول؟ - الغذاء 

نسرد هنا بعض الإرشادات الغذائية المهمة والتي تساعدك على الابتعاد عن الأغذية الغنية بالدهون المشبعة والكوليسترول

اللحوم والبروتينات
بإمكانك تناول: 

السمك 

الدجاج والديك الرومي بدون جلد 

لحوم الحيوانات الصغيرة المخلية من الدهون بطريقة جيدة (البقر والعجول ، الحملان) 

كمية قليلة من اللحوم ، المأكولات البحرية ، الطيور 

أحيانا بروتينات من مصادر نباتية (لوبيا وفاصوليا مجففة ، عدس ، بازيلاء ، زبدة الفول السوداني) 

صفار (مح) البيض عدد 2 في الأسبوع (وهذا يشمل ما تتناوله في الأطعمة المخبوزة ، المطهية والمخلوطة) 

لا تتناول: 

كميات كبيرة من الربيان (القريدس ، الجمبري) 

الدجاج والبط المقلي 

اللحوم كثيرة الدهون 

الكبدة ولحوم الأعضاء 

السجق (النقانق) 


الحليب ، الأجبان ومنتجاتها 
بإمكانك تناول: 

الحليب المقشود أو الحليب قليل الدسم (نسبة 1%) فقط 

مسحوق الحليب (البودر) منزوع الدسم 

عصير الفاكهة المثلج بدلا عن البوظة (الأيسكريم) 

لبن قليل أو منزوع الدسم 

الأجبان قليلة الدسم 

لا تتناول: 

أي نوع من أنواع الحليب يحتوي على أكثر 1% دهون (كامل الدسم أو 2%) 

الأيسكريم (البوظة) ، الكريمة المخفوقة 

اللبن كامل الدسم (الزبادي) ، اللبنة 

الأجبان كاملة الدسم 


الفواكه والخضروات
بإمكانك تناول: 

عدة حصص من يومية من الخضراوات الطازجة ، المسلوقة ، المطهية بالفرن ، المشوحة بقليل من الزيت (مُشَلوَحَه أو مُنَطَقه) 

خضراوات بالتوابل ، عصير الليمون أو قليل من السمن النباتي 

لا تتناول: 

جوز الهند (الفاكهة الوحيدة الغنية بالدهون المشبعة) 

الخضراوات المقلية 

صلصة الكريمة ، صلصة الجبن أو الزبدة على الخضراوات 


الخبز والحبوب 
بإمكانك تناول: 

الخبز المتداول العادي 

مكرونة ورز بدون إضافات 

الحبوب بدون إضافة دهون 

الوجبات الخفيفة قليلة الدسم 

لا تتناول: 

الفطائر التي تحتوي على كميات كبيرة من الدهون (دونتس donuts ، كورواسن croissants ، الفطائر الدنمركية Danish pastry) 

الرز المقلي 

رقائق البطاطس كثيرة الدهون 

الكعك ، الكعك المحلى ، الحلويات أو الفطائر كثيرة الدهون 


الأغذية كثيرة الدهون
كلمة حول السمن النباتي:
بعض أنواع السمن النباتي يحتوي على نوع من أنواع الدهون الغير مشبعة (دهون محولة trans) ولكنها ترفع مستوى الكوليسترول أكثر من تلك التي تحتوي على دهون غير مشبعة ، ولكن أقل من الدهون المشبعة . هذه الدهون المحولة تتكون عند تقسية (تصلب) الزيوت النباتية بواسطة طريقة تصنيع يطلق عليها الهدرجة hydrogenation . فكلما كان السمن أقسى كلما كان مهدرج أو مشبع أكثر ويحتوي على دهون محولة أكثر . لذلك ينصح بشراء السمن الطري أو السائل للدهن (المسح) أو الطهي ، وينصح باختيار الزيوت النباتية السائلة في الدرجة الأولى.

بإمكانك تناول: 

السمن النباتي أو السمن النباتي المخصص للحمية المصنعة من الذرة أو دوار الشمس 

زيوت القلي الغنية بالدهون الأحادية غير المشبعة مثل زيت الزيتون ، الفول السوداني ، أو الزيوت عديدة الدهون الغير مشبعة مثل زيت الذرة ، دوار الشمس ، فول الصويا 

التوابل وتوابل السلطة dressings المصنعة من دهون غير مشبعة 

لا تتناول: 

الزبدة أو السمن المصنع من زيوت مهدرجة جزئيا partially hydrogenated oil 

الدهن الحيواني ، السمن النباتي المهدرج كليا أو جزئيا ، المنتجات المصنعة من جوز الهند أو زيت النخيل 

توابل السلطة المصنعة من الأجبان 

الشوكولاته الغنية بالدهون المشبعة 



إنقاص الوزن الزائد
إن كان وزنك زائدا فإن إنقاص الوزن يساعد أيضا في خفض الكوليسترول الضار وربما في رفع مستوى الكوليسترول الجيد . إن كان يلزمك إنقاص وزنك كثيرا فاستشر طبيبك أو أخصائي التغذية لمساعدتك في بناء خطة غذائية متوازنة لخفض الوزن بطريقة تدريجية .



كيف تستطيع خفض الكوليسترول؟ - النشاط الجسماني (الرياضة) 

النشاط الجسماني الدائم يساعد في خفض الكوليسترول الضار ورفع مستوى الكوليسترول الجيد ، حتى إن كان نشاطا معتدلا أو متوسطا لمدة 30 دقيقة عدة أيام في الأسبوع ، وإن كان يوميا فهذا أفضل . ومثال على ذلك المشي بنشاط ، ركوب الدراجة ، الاعتناء بالحدائق مثل تجميع الأوراق والعشب . إن كنت تقوم بفعل ذلك الآن فإن القيام بذلك بنسبة أكبر يزيد الفائدة. وبغض النظر عن نوعية النشاط الذي تقوم به ، فتأكد من أنك تقوم بزيادة نشاطك بطريقة تدريجية وخلال عدة أسابيع وتأكد من طبيبك أولا إن كنت تعاني من أمراض أخرى أو كنت فوق سن الخمسين ولم تعتاد على مثل هذا النشاط.
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*كيف تستطيع خفض الكوليسترول؟ - الأدوية 


كما ذكر سابقا ، فإن قمت بتغيير نمط الحياة من غذاء ونشاط ولم يتم خفض مستوى الكوليسترول الضار فربما يقوم طبيبك باقتراح أدوية لخفض مستوى الكوليسترول . وحتى بعد استخدام أدوية لخفض الكوليسترول فيجب الاستمرار في الحمية الخاصة بخفض الكوليسترول وذلك للأسباب التالية: 

الحمية تساعدك على خفض عوامل خطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب ليس فقط عن طريق خفض الكوليسترول 

الجمع بين الحمية الغذائية والأدوية ربما تسمح لك بتناول جرعات أدوية أقل 

يوجد عدة أنواع من الأدوية التي تستخدم لعلاج ارتفاع مستوى الكولسترول ويطلق عليها (خافضات الكوليسترول cholesterol-lowering medications) وهي: 

ستاتين statins 
وتستخدم كاختيار أولي في بعض أنواع ارتفاع الكوليسترول . ويوجد حاليا 5 أدوية مرخصة هي : 

atorvastatin 

cerivastatin 

fluvastatin 

pravastatin 

simvastatin 

هذه المجموعة تثبط أنزيم يتحكم في نسبة تصنيع الكوليسترول في الجسم ، وهي بالتالي تخفض مستوى الكوليسترول عن طريق خفض سرعة تصنيع الكوليسترول وزيادة مقدرة الكبد في التخلص من الكوليسترول الضار الموجود في الدم . وهي عادة تؤخذ مساء مع وجبة العشاء أو عند النوم للاستفادة من الحقيقة القائلة بأن الجسم ينتج كميات أكبر من الكوليسترول ليلا .

ويجدر التنبيه هنا إلى أن تأثير هذه المجموعة الأقصى يحدث بعد 4-6 أسابيع ، وبالتالي يستطيع طبيبك إجراء أول فحص للكوليسترول الضار بعد 6-8 أسابيع من استمرارك لتعاطي الدواء . تستطيع هذه المجموعة من خفض الكوليسترول الضار بنسبة 30-40% ، والدهنيات الثلاثية بنسبة 10-20% . وهي بصفة عامة آمنة ويتحملها معظم المرضى ، والإعراض الجانبية الخطرة نادرة . بعض المرضى يعانون من اضطراب في الجهاز الهضمي (انتفاخ ، غازات ، مغص ) وهي عادة تكون خفيفة إلى متوسطة الشدة وتختفي مع تعود الجسم عليها . 

ومن الأعراض الجانبية النادرة : 

زيادة مستوى إنزيمات الكبد 

زيادة مستوى إنزيم الكرياتين كيناز creatine
kinase 

تأثير على العضلات myopathy 

صداع 

أرق insomnia 

لذلك يجب مراجعة الطبيب فورا إن شعرت بوهن أو ألم في العضلات أو أصبح البول بني اللون لإجراء فحص دم للتأكد من إمكانية حدوث تأثر العضلات .

هذه الأدوية تختلف عن بعضها البعض من حيث طرق تخلص الجسم منها metabolic pathway وتفاعلها مع الأدوية الأخرى drug interaction profile ولهذا يجب الانتباه وعدم تناول أدوية أخرى معها بدون استشارة الطبيب أو الصيدلي وإعلامهم بالأدوية التي تتناولها . 



فيبرات fibrates 
هذه المجموعة تخفض بشكل كبير نسبة الدهنيات الثلاثية . ويوجد حاليا عدة أدوية مرخصة ، هي : 

bezafibrate 

ciprofibrate 

fenofibrate 

gemfibrozil 

هذه المجموعة تستطيع خفض الدهنيات الثلاثية بنسبة 50% ورفع مستوى الكوليسترول الجيد بنسبة 10-25% . أما الكوليسترول الضار فربما يرتفع أو ينخفض وذلك يعتمد على نوع الخلل الذي يتم علاجه . والأعراض الجانبية الخاصة هي : 

اضطرابات بسيطة في الجهاز الهضمي 

وبالإمكان أن تؤثر على العضلات myopathy 

ومن محظورات تناولها أمراض المرارة ، إذ بمقدورها رفع مستوى الكوليسترول المفرز في المرارة . وبإمكانها أيضا زيادة تأثير أدوية مانعات التجلط (nicoumalone, phenindione and warfarin).

راتنجات أو راتينات تبادل الشوارد السالبة Anion-exchange resins
مثل cholestyramine and colestipol ويطلق عليها أحيانا فاصلات أو عازلات أحماض الصفراء bile acid sequestrants ، لأنها ترتبط بأحماض الصفراء في الأمعاء وتمنع إعادة امتصاصها وبهذا يقوم الكبد بتحويل المزيد من الكوليسترول إلى أحماض الصفراء وبالتالي يقل مستوى الكوليسترول في الدم . وهذه المجموعة تخفض من مستوى الكوليسترول الضار في حدود 10-20% ، ولكن ربما تسبب في زيادة مستوى الدهنيات الثلاثية في الدم. وتوصف عادة مع مجموعة الستاتين لبعض المرضى المصابين بأمراض القلب التاجية لزيادة التأثير والحصول على نسبة أعلى لخفض الكوليسترول تصل إلى 40%.

وهي أيضا تعيق امتصاص الفيتامينات الذائبة في الدهون ، ولهذا إن استمر تناولها لفترة طويلة فربما يتطلب ذلك تناول فيتامين أ ، د و ك . ومن أعراضها الجانبية الشائعة اضطرابات الجهاز الهضمي (انتفاخ ، غازات ، إمساك) . وهي قد تعيق امتصاص الأدوية الأخرى أيضا ، ولتحاشي ذلك يجب تناول الأدوية الأخرى قبل تناول هذه الأدوية بساعة أو بعد تناولها بـ 4 إلى 6 ساعات . 



حمض النيكوتين (نياسين) Nicotinic acid - niacin
الأعراض الجانبية لحمض النيكوتين (وهو أحد الفيتامينات في مجموعة فيتامين ب) ، وبالأخص توسع الأوعية الدموية (الاحمرار والتوهج flushing) تحد من فائدته . وتعزى فائدته بسبب مقدرته على خفض مستوى الدهنيات الثلاثية عن طريق خفض الأحماض الدهنية الحرة أو الطليقة free fatty acids . تقدر نسبة الخفض لمستوى الدهنيات الثلاثية بـ 14-45% ومثلها كذلك للكوليسترول الضار بنسبة 10 إلى 20% ، وترتفع نسبة الكوليسترول الجيد من 15-35% . 

الاحمرار والتوهج من الأعراض الجانبية الشائعة ولكن مع استمرار العلاج يتم تعود الجسم على ذلك . أما اضطرابات الجهاز الهضمي فبالإمكان التغلب عليها بتناول الدواء مع أو مباشرة قبل الأكل. ربما يحدث ارتفاع مستوى السكر (عدم تحمل للجلوكوز glucose intolerance) إن كانت الجرعات كبيرة وربما يسبب إلى تفاقم حالات النقرس gout . 

العقار acipimax من مشتقات حمض النيكوتين يتميز بأعراض جانبية أقل ولكن تأثيره أقل في خفض الدهون . 
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*الأدوية الطبيعية Neutraceuticals
من الممكن أن يفيد زيت السمك Omega-3 marine triglycerides - fish oils في حالات ارتفاع دهنيات الدم الثلاثية الكبير . ويعتقد بأنها تحفز الجسم على اتباع مسار بديل لإستقلاب الدهون . ومن الاعتقادات الجديدة في السيطرة على الكوليسترول إدخال منتجات غذائية مثل Benecol margarine والتي يعتقد بأنها ذات تأثير مفيد على مستوى الدهون . فهذه المنتجات تحتوي على استر (ملح الكحول) من مصادر نباتية مثل ستانول stanol أو ستيرول sterol والتي تخفض من امتصاص الكوليسترول من الأمعاء ، تزيد إفراز الكوليسترول في البراز ، وبالتالي تخفض من مستوى الكوليسترول في الدم .

أمراض العضلات والهيكل العظمي والنسيج الضام

هشاشة (ترقق) العظام - مقدمة 


هشاشة أو ترقق العظام يجعل العظام أكثر هشاشة بحيث أنها تكون قابلة للكسر بسهولة. وهو أكثر شيوعا في النساء عنه في الرجال ، وقد يتسبب في مضاعفات خطيرة. هشاشة العظام تصيب النساء في منتصف الأربعينات بل وأيضا في الثلاثينات من العمر كما تصيب المتقدمات في السن . مخاطرة حدوث كسر في الورك بسبب هشاشة العظام عند النساء تفوق إجمالي مخاطرات حدوث سرطان الثدي وعنق الرحم والرحم والمبايض مجتمعة ، وأن واحدا من بين خمسة أشخاص من الذين يتعرضون لكسر في الورك يموتون خلال سنة واحدة. نعم ، إن هشاشة العظام قد تمثل خطرا كبيرا على صحتك ، بل وأيضا على حياتك. ولكن لا تيأسي ، توجد بعض الخطوات البسيطة يمكنك اتخاذها لمساعدتك على تقليل هذه المخاطرة.

سنحاول أن نساعدك على فهم ما هي هشاشة العظام وكيف تنشأ. وتسلحا بهذه المعلومات نأمل أن تتكون لديك فكرة أوضح عما إذا كنت معرضة للإصابة بهذا المرض وما هي الخطوات التي يمكنك اتخاذها أنت وطبيبك لتقليل أثره على صحتك.

وتذكري أنك لا تكوني أبدا أصغر من أن تبدئي في التفكير في الوقاية من هشاشة العظام . فكلما بدأت مبكرا في التصرف كلما كان أفضل. فإذا كنت تقتربين من سن اليأس - أو إذا كنت قد تخطيته بالفعل - فليس لديك وقت لتضيعينه. ابدئي في التفكير بشأن هشاشة العظام. ابدئي في اتخاذ الخطوات لحماية عظامك.
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*ما هي هشاشة العظام؟ 


هشاشة العظام هي أحد أمراض العظام. وهو تعبير يطلق على نقص غير طبيعي واضح في كثافة العظام (كمية العظم العضوية وغير العضوية) وتغير نوعيته مع تقدم العمر. العظام في الحالة الطبيعية تشبه قطعة الإسفنج المليء بالمسامات الصغيرة. وفي حالة الإصابة بهشاشة العظام يقل عدد المسامات ويكبر وتصبح العظام أكثر هشاشة وتفقد صلابتها ، وبالتالي فإنها يمكن أن تتكسر بمنتهى السهولة. والعظام الأكثر عرضة للكسر في المرضى المصابين بهشاشة العظام هي الورك والفخذ ، الساعد - عادة فوق الرسغ مباشرة - والعمود الفقري.






**صورة مكبرة لعظام إمرأة في الثلاثين من عمرها






**صورة مكبرة لعظام إمرأة في الستين من عمرها

وهذه الكسور الني تصيب عظام فقرات العمود الفقري قد تجعل الأشخاص المصابين بهشاشة العظام ينقصون في الطول ، وقد تصبح ظهورهم منحنية بشدة ومحدبة







**وفي كل سنة ، يتعرض العديد من الأشخاص المصابين بهشاشة العظام لحدوث كسور في الورك أو الساعد بمجرد السقوط ، وآخرون قد يتعرضون لتلف العظام في ظهورهم لأسباب بسيطة قد لا تزيد عن الانحناء أو السعال. تخيلي كيف أن عظامك التي سندتك طوال حياتك تصبح من الهشاشة بحيث أنها تنكسر لمجهود بسيط مثل السعال.

وهشاشة العظام تنشأ عادة على مدى عدة سنوات ، إذ تصبح العظام تدريجيا أكتر رقة وأكثر هشاشة. وهذه هي الفترة قبل أن يحدث تلف شديد وقبل أن تنكسر العظام التي فيها نحتاج فعلا أن نحدد الأشخاص المصابين بهشاشة العظام، لأنه توجد الآن طرق للعلاج. وحيث أن مرض هشاشة العظام من الأمراض الصامتة والتي قد تنشأ بدون ألم وأول أعراضه هو حدوث الكسور ، لذلك فإنه من الضروري جدا أن نبني عظاما قوية في شبابنا ، ونحافظ عليها مع تقدم العمر. ويجب أن تعرفي ما إذا كنت معرضة للإصابة بهشاشة العظام ، حتى يمكنك اتخاذ الخطوات التي قد تمنع حدوث هذا المرض أو - بالتعاون مع طبيبك - لتوقفي تقدمه.

ما هو حجم مشكلة هشاشة العظام؟ 


في عام 1990 قدرت نسبة كسور الورك بـ 1.7 مليون على مستوى العالم وبحلول العام 2050 ستزداد إلى 6.3 مليون. في عام 1990 كانت نصف هذه الكسور في أمريكا الشمالية وشمال أوروبا







**وبحسب التقديرات في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وحدها فإن هشاشة العظام تصيب أكثر من 25 مليون شخصا . وكنتيجة لمرضهم فإن 250000 من هؤلاء الأشخاص قد يصابون بكسر في الورك ، و 240000 يصابون بكسر في الرسغ ، و 500000 يصابون بكسر في العمود الفقري خلال سنة واحدة. ومع إضافة الكسور الأخرى الأقل شيوعا فإن 1.3 مليون كسرا في العظام يحدث بسبب هشاشة العظام في بلد واحد في سنة واحدة.

وكسور الورك الناتجة عن مرض هشاشة العظام ليست فقط مؤلمة ، وإنما قد تسبب الإعاقة الشديدة للأنشطة الأساسية جدا في الحياة الطبيعية. فإن حوالي 80 في المائة من الناس المصابين بكسر الورك يكونوا عاجزين عن السير بعد ستة شهور. والأخطر من ذلك فإن ما يصل إلى 20 في المائة من الناس يتوفون خلال سنة واحدة بعد تعرضهم لكسر الورك. وبالإضافة إلى هذا ، فإن الكسور العديدة في الرسغ والورك الناتجة عن هشاشة العظام كل سنة تؤدي إلى آلام ومعاناة لا توصف، وتحد كثيرا من أنشطة الضحايا المصابين.

ومع انه من الممكن ، تقدير عدد الأشخاص الذين يصابون بكسر في العظام كنتيجة لهشاشة العظام فإنه من الصعب جدا تقدير عدد الأشخاص المصابين فـعلا بهشاشة العظام ولكنهم لم يعرفوا ذلك بعد. فحيت أن المرض عادة غير مؤلم ، فإن العديد من هؤلاء الأشخاص لا تكون لديهم أدنى فكره عن إصابتهم بمرض هشاشة العظام حتى يتعرضون لكسر. ويرى الخبراء أن حوالي 25 في المائة من النساء فوق سن الخمسين مصابات بالفعل بهشاشة العظام وحوالي نصف جميع النساء البيض فوق هذا السن معرضات لمخاطرة الإصابة بهشاشة العظام 
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*كيف تحدث هشاشة العظام؟ 


إن عظامنا تتقوى في مقتبل حياتنا ، عندما نكون في مرحلة النمو ، وهي تصل عادة إلى أشد قوتها في أواخر سن المراهقة أو في العشرينات من العمر. بعد هذا الوقت ، تبدأ العظام بالترقق تدريجيا وتصبغ أكثر هشاشة طوال الجزء المتبقي من عمرنا. ويمكن للأطباء أن يحصلوا على مؤشر جيد لقوة العظام بقياس الكثافة العظمية ، والذي يمكن إجراؤه بواسطة اختبار بسيط يشبه الأشعة السينية. والشكل أدناه يوضح أن الكثافة العظمية تصل إلى أعلى مستوياتها في العشرينات من العمر (وهذه تسمى ذروة الكتلة العظمية) ثم تنقص بعد ذلك. وعلى الرغم من أن بعض الفقد العظمي هو جزء من عملية الشيخوخة الطبيعية ، فلا ينبغي أن تصبح العظام هشة جدا حتى أنها لا تتحمل إجهادات الحياة اليومية العادية. فعندما يصاب الإنسان بهشاشة العظام ، فإن قوة عظامه تنقص إلى الدرجة التي فيها يصبح أكثر عرضة لحدوث الكسور بشكل تلقائي لمجرد التعرض لإصابة بسيطة.






ومخاطرة حدوث هشاشة العظام لدى أي إنسان تتأثر بكمية الكتلة العظمية المتكونة إلى حين وصول هذا الإنسان إلى ذروة كتلته العظمية ، وكمية الكتلة العظمية تنقص مع تقدمنا في السن ، فإن مخاطرة حدوث هشاشة العظام تكون أعلى في الأشخاص المسنين. ولكن هذه ليست القصة بأكملها. فهناك عدة عوامل أخرى تؤثر بشكل جوهري على السرعة التي يفقد بها الإنسان كتلته العظمية ، وهذه أشياء هامة يجب أن تؤخذ في الاعتبار عندما تحاولين تقييم مخاطرة حدوث هشاشة العظام لديك.

********************
يتبع





ارجوااااا عدم الرد الأن
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*ما هي عوامل المخاطرة لحدوث هشاشة العظام؟ 


لماذا تحدث هشاشة العظام بشكل شائع في النساء؟
إن النساء بصفة عامة لديهن كتلة عظمية أقل - وبالتالي عظامهن أضعف - من الرجال في نفس المرحلة من العمر. وكنتيجة لذلك فإن النساء يتعرضن للإصابة بهشاشة العظام في سن مبكرة عن الرجال. ولكن هناك سبب آخر أكثر أهمية يزيد من مخاطرة إصابة النساء بهشاشة العظام - وفي سن مبكرة جدا - عن الرجال. 

هرمونات الأنوثة والإياس وهشاشة العظام 
لعله من العجيب أن هرمونات الأنوثة التي تقوم بتنظيم الدورة الشهرية لها أهمية كبيره بالنسبة لعظامك. والهرمون الأهم من بين هذه الهرمونات ، وهو يسمى الإستروجين ، يتم إنتاجه في المبايض وهو يساعد على تنظيم إنتاج البويضات أثناء سنوات الخصوبة لديك. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك ، فإن الإستروجين يعتبر عامل مخاطره أساسي لحدوث هشاشة العظام. وعندما تكوني صحيحة معافية ، فإنك تستمرين في إنتاج الإستروجين طوال فترة الخصوبة في حياتك ، إلى أن تصلي إلى سن الإياس. وبعد ذلك ، يبدأ إنتاج الإستروجين يتوقف تدريجيا لديك ، ونظرا لغياب المادة التي كانت توفر الحماية لهيكلك العظمي ، فإنك تبدئين تفقدين المادة العظمية بأسرع من ذي قبل. ولهذا السبب فإن النساء بعد سن الإياس أكثر عرضة لحدوث هشاشة العظام من النساء اللواتي لا زلن تحدث لديهن الدورة الشهرية.

ومن بين فئات النساء اللواتي لديهن مخاطرة عالية جدا لحدوث هشاشة العظام هن اللواتي يحدث لديهن الإياس في وقت مبكر نسبيا من حياتهن. فبدلا من حلول الإياس في الخمسينات من العمر ، بعض النساء يحدث لهن الإياس في أوائل الأربعينات من العمر أو حتى في الثلاثينات. أيضا بعض النساء اللواتي تجرى لهن عملية استئصال الرحم تستأصل أيضا مبايضهن ، وهذه العملية لها نفس أثر الإياس ، وذلك لأنهن يفقدن القدرة على إنتاج الإستروجين. 

جميع هؤلاء النساء يفقدن آثار الإستروجين الواقية في وقت مبكر من حياتهن ويبدأن في فقدان كميات أكبر من المادة العظمية في وقت مبكر أيضا. وكنتيجة لذلك فإنهن يتعرضن لمخاطرة حدوث هشاشة العظام في وقت مبكر ويجب عليهن اتخاذ الخطوات لتقليل هذه المخاطرة.

بعض النساء تتوقف لديهن الدورة الشهرية لعدة شهور- بل وأيضا سنتين - قبل أن يصلوا إلى الإياس بزمن طويل. وباستثناء فترات الحمل ، حيث يكون ذلك طبيعيا فإن توقف الدورة الشهرية يسمى انقطاع الطمث ، وهو يحدث عاده بسبب خلل في إنتاج هرمونات الأنوثة. ولهذا السبب فإن النساء اللواتي تعرضن لانقطاع الطمث لستة شهور أو أكتر هن أكثر عرضة للإصابة بهشاشة العظام حتى إذا عادت فيما بعد الدورة الشهرية لديهن إلى طبيعتها.


هل يوجد عوامل مخاطرة أخرى في الرجال والنساء؟ 


بالإضافة إلى ظروف نقص إفراز الإستروجين ، توجد عدة عوامل تزيد من مخاطرة إصابتك بهشاشة العظام . بعض هذه العوامل أهم من غيرها ، ويمكن أيضا أن تكون آثارها تراكمية بحيث أن الأشخاص الذين لديهم عدة عوامل مختلفة يكونون أكثر عرضة للإصابة بهشاشة العظام. 

عوامل متعلقة بالمريض 

وجود تاريخ لمرض ترقق العظم في العائلة 

تقدم العمر 

أن يكون الحنس أنثى 

انقطاع الطمث (الدورة الشهرية) في سن مبكرة قبل الخامسة والأربعين 

الحمل أكثر من 3 مرات على التوالي 

عدم الإرضاع مطلقا أو الإرضاع لمدة تزيد عن ستة شهور 

النساء اللواتي لم يحملن أو لم ينجبن أطفالا 

النحافة أو البنية الرقيقة 

عوامل تتعلق بنمط الحياة 

قلة تناول الكالسيوم (أقل من جرام واحد يوميا) 

عدم ممارسة الرياضة 

التدخين 

تناول المشروبات الكحولية 

تناول القهوة بكميات كبيرة 

تناول الأطعمة الغنية بالألياف بكميات كبيرة 

انعدام أو قلة التعرض لأشعة الشمس 

عوامل مرضية أو تناول بعض الأدوية 

أمراض الجهاز الهضمي وسوء الامتصاص 

الفشل الكلوي المزمن 

زيادة نشاط الغدة الدرقية 

زيادة نشاط الغدد جارات الدرقية 

تناول مركبات الكورتيزون (الأدوية الستيرويدية) 

تناول الأدوية المستعملة في علاج الصرع 

استعمال مميعات الدم (الهيبارين) 

الأمراض النفسية التي تؤدي إلى اضطراب الشهية وعدم انتظام تناول الطعام 





**نقص التمرين
وإن كان التمرين لن يعيد الكتلة العظمية المفقودة ، إلا أنه قد يبطئ فقدان المادة العظمية. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك ، فإن التمرين يساعد على الحفاظ على الصحة البدنية بوجه عام ، وقوة العضلات ، والقدرة الحركية ، والمرونة. والتمرين في حد ذاته قد يقلل من مخاطرة حدوث كسور الورك والرسغ بعد السقوط. 

عودة للأعلى

التدخين
بالإضافة إلى جميع المشاكل الأخرى التي يسببها التدخين ، فأنه أيضا يتعارض مع صحة عظامك. فالتدخين يزيد من سرعة فقدان العظم لديك ، وهذا يجعلك أكثر عرضة للإصابة بهشاشة العظام .

عودة للأعلى

الإفراط في تناول الكحوليات
إن تناول كميات كبيرة من الكحوليات يعيق أيضا قدرة جسمك على الحفاظ على عظامك صحيحة وسليمة. 

عودة للأعلى

تقص الكالسيوم في الطعام
إن الكالسيوم مادة خام هامة جدا يحتاجها الجسم للحفاظ على عظامك قوية وصحيحة. فإذا كنت لا تتناولين قدرا كافيا من الكالسيوم في طعامك ، من خلال منتجات الألبان والخضروات الطازجة ، فإنك تكونين أكثر عرضة للإصابة بهشاشة العظام. إن كمية الكالسيوم التي تحتاجها أجسامنا تختلف مع تقدمنا في العمر. ويوصى بالإكثار من تناول الكالسيوم في الأطفال والمراهقين والنساء المرضعات والنساء بعد سن الإياس. 

عودة للأعلى

إصابة الأقارب بهشاشة العظام
على الرغم من أن هشاشة العظام ليست مرضا وراثيا ، فإذا كانت والدتك أو شقيقتك أو جدتك تعاني من هشاشة العظام ، فإنك أكثر عرضة للإصابة بهذا المرض أيضا. وقد تكون لك قريبة أخبرها طبيبها أنها مصابة بهشاشة العظام ، أو ربما سقطت وانكسرت إحدى عظامها. فإذا كانت والدتك قد أصيبت من قبل بكسر في الورك ، فإن مخاطرة تعرضك أنت أيضا لكسر في الورك تبلغ ضعف مخاطرة امرأة لم تصب والدتها بكسر في الورك. 

عودة للأعلى

نقص الوزن أو البنية الرقيقة
إذا كنت نحيفة على غير المعتاد ، فإنك أكثر عرضة لمخاطرة الإصابة بهشاشة العظام. وذلك لان هيكلك العظمي صغير في أساسه. فبمجرد أن تبدأ عظامك ترق وتضعف بعد سن الإياس ، فإنها قد تصل إلى الدرجة التي عندها تنكسر بسهولة أكثر من عظام النساء اللواتي بنيتهن أكبر. 

عودة للأعلى

العلاج طويل الأمد بالأدوية الستيرويدية
إن الأدوية الستيرويدية steroids تكون عادة أساسية وأحيانا منقذة للحياة في علاج بعض الأمراض مثل الربو والالتهاب المفصلي الروماتويدي. ولكن للأسف فإن الأدوية الستيرويدية قد يكون لها أثر ضار على هيكلك العظمي فهي تجعل عظامك ترق خاصة عند أخذها لفترة طويلة من الزمن. وقد يقوم طبيبك بإجراء بعض التعديلات لتقليل آثار هذه الأدوية على عظامك. 

عودة للأعلى

قلة التعرض لضوء الشمس
إن ضوء الشمس يساعد جسمك على تصنيع فيتامين د ، وهو فيتامين ضروري لحفظ عظامك قوية وصحيحة. ومع التقدم في السن ، فإن الناس يمتصون كميات أقل من فيتامين د من الطعام. ومن هنا تزداد أهمية التعرض لقدر كاف من ضوء الشمس بهدف مساعدة الجسم على استخدام فيتامين د الذي يتم امتصاصه. 

عودة للأعلى

أمراض أخرى
بعض المشاكل الطبية قد تؤثر على صحة عظامك. من بينها:
- زيادة نشاط الغدة الدرقية
- مرض الكبد
- فقدان الشهية العصبي
- متلازمة كوشنج 

عودة للأعلى

فإذا كنت تعانين من أي من هذه الحالات فإن مخاطرة تعرضك للإصابة بهشاشة العظام قد تزداد.
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*كيف يتم تشخيص هشاشة العظام؟ 


لقد سبق وأكدنا على أهمية الاكتشاف المبكر بقدر الإمكان لإصابتك بهشاشة العظام أو زيادة مخاطرة إصابتك بهذا المرض. فتذكري أن مرض هشاشة العظام عادة لا يسبب ألم في مراحله المبكرة وبالتالي فإن أناس عديدين لا يعرفون أنهم مصابون به حتى تنكسر إحدى عظامهم. وعلى الرغم من أن عوامل المخاطرة المذكورة على الصفحات السابقة قد تساعدك على تحديد الأشخاص الأكثر عرضة للمخاطرة ، فإن التشخيص الدقيق لهذا المرضى يتطلب اختبارا يقدر أن يقيس بالفعل كثافة العظام لديك. والاختبار الأكثر صدقا والأكثر شيوعا لهذا الغرض يسمى مقياس كثافة العظام bone densitometry. وهو عبارة عن نوع خاص من الأشعة السينية لقياس كثافة العظام . وهي عملية خالية من الألم تماما وتتطلب منك الاستلقاء على ظهرك على سطح يشبه سرير الأشعة السينية لمدة خمس إلى عشر دقائق حتى يتسنى للآلة أن تقوم بالتصوير المسحي لجسمك. وهو اختبار مأمون لأنه يستخدم كمية ضئيلة جدا من الأشعة السينية تبلغ 1.2 Rem m بينما مسموح للإنسان أن يتعرض سنويا الى 500 Rem m وهذا الاختبار لا يحتاج الى تحضير أو الى حقنة بالوريد
















**هل تحتاجين إلى قياس كثافة عظامك؟ 


إن مقياس كثافة العظام يتيح لطبيبك ليس فقط أن يعرف ما إذا كنت مصابة بمرض هشاشة العظام بل أيضا أن يحدد ما إذا كنت عرضة للإصابة به في المستقبل. وعلى الرغم من أن جميع النساء بعد سن الإياس يستفدن من معرفة كثافة عظامهن ، فإن الخبراء يقترحون بأن قياس الكثافة العظمية يفيد بصفة خاصة في النساء الأكثر عرضة لمخاطرة الإصابة بهشاشة العظام. وكدليل إرشادي ، إذا أجبت بنعم على أي من الأسئلة التالية ، فيجب عليك أن تطلبي من طبيبك إجراء قياس كثافة العظام . 

هل حدث لديك الإياس قبل سن 45؟ 

هل أجريت لك عملية استئصال الرحم أو استئصال المبيضين؟ 

هل كانت الدورة الشهرية غير منتظمة أو غير متكررة ، وبصفة خاصة هل انقطعت الدورة لستة شهور أو أكثر؟ 

هل تلقيت علاجا بالأدوية الستيرويدية لفترات طويلة من الزمن؟ 

هل سبق أن انكسرت إحدى عظامك كنتيجة لسقطة أو إصابة بسيطة؟ 


كيف تقللين مخاطرة إصابتك بهشاشة العظام؟ 


توجد بعض الخطوات التي يمكنك اتخاذها لتقليل مخاطره تعرضك لهشاشة العظام ، حتى إذا كنت قد تعديت سن الإياس بفترة طويلة. تذكري ، إن الوقت لا يكون أبدا مبكرا جدا بحيث تؤجلين البدء ، ولا متأخرا جدا بحيث تيأسين من عمل شيء.

كوني على دراية بالعوامل التي في حياتك وفي تاريخك الطبي التي قد تزيد من إمكانية تعرضك للإصابة بهشاشة العظام . وقد يكون من الضروري أن تتخذي مزيدا من الخطوات لتقليل المخاطرة.


تحدثي مع طبيبك بشان هشاشة العظام. ناقشي معه جميع النقاط المتعلقة بالموضوع









**أوقفي التدخين
بالإضافة إلى قلبك ورئتيك ودورتك الدموية ، فإن عظامك هي أيضا من الأجزاء التي ستستفيد بلا شك إذا أقلعت عن التدخين. وتوجد أساليب عديدة تساعدك على الإقلاع عن التدخين ، ويقدر طبيبك أن يقدم لك النصح بشأن أفضل طريقة تساعدك على ذلك. 



عودة للأعلى



لا للمشروبات الكحولية
شرب الكحوليات بانتظام يزيد من مخاطرة إصابتك بهشاشة العظام. 



عودة للأعلى



زاولي التمرينات الرياضية بانتظام
إن التمرين المنتظم مفيد لعظامك وتوازنك وتناسقك الحركي. إن التمرين المنتظم مفيد لعظامك وأيضا لصحتك العامة وسلامتك. وهو أيضا يساعد على تحسن توازنك وتناسقك الحركي ، مما يقلل من إمكانية تعرضك للسقوط. وهذا الأمر هام بصفة خاصة إذا كنت تعانين بالفعل من هشاشة العظام ، وذلك لأنه يقلل من مخاطرة تعرضك للسقوط والإصابة بكسر في إحدى عظامك.

أنت لا تحتاجين للتمرين العنيف للحصول على فائدة. فالأهم من ذلك هو أن تزاولي التمرين بانتظام. فإن ممارسة رياضة المشي يوميا أفضل بكثير من ممارسة لعبة أو رياضة نشيطة مرة واحدة
في الأسبوع.

اختاري التمرين الذي يناسبك
يختلف كل إنسان عن الآخر ، فمن المهم أن تكون نوعية وكمية التمرين مناسبة لك أنت خصيصا. ابدئي التمرين برفق وتقدمي تدريجيا إلى أن تصلي إلى المستوى الذي تختارينه عبر فترة من الزمن. وقبل أن تبدئي أي برنامج للتمرين ، اطلبي من طبيبك أن يخبرك عن نوع التمرين الأفضل لك.

يمكنك أن تجعلي التمرين ممتعا
انضمي إلى نادي صحي أو فريق تمرين محلي. فكونك مع نساء أخريات من نفس سنك سيحفزك على التمرين. 

إذا كنت تعرفين أنك مصابة بهشاشة العظام تجنبي التمرين الذي: 

يتضمن الحركات العنيفة المفاجئة 

قد يعرضك للسقوط فجأة 

يسبب إجهادا شديدا لجزء من جسمك (مثل تمرين الجلوس والوقوف) 



عودة للأعلى 

لاحظي جيدا الطعام الذي تتناولينه أنت وأسرتك
أحد الطرق الهامة جدا لمساعدتك على تقليل مخاطرة إصابتك بهشاشة العظام هو التأكد من أن عظامك قوية من البداية! إن ما تتناولينه أنت وأسرتك هام جدا من أجل ضمان تكوين عظام سليمة ومن أجل حفظها قوية وصحيحة. 

الكالسيوم
إن كمية الكالسيوم التي تحصلين عليها في طعامك لها أهمية خاصة. فإن نقص الكالسيوم في طعامك معناه أنك تحرمين عظامك من المعدن الأساسي الذي تحتاجه لتظل قوية. والناس يحتاجون لكميات مختلفة من الكالسيوم على مدى حياتهم. راجعي الكميات المطلوبة الموصى بها ، ومحتوى الكالسيوم في الأطعمة المختلفة ، واستنتجي مدى اقترابك أنت وأسرتك من المعدل المناسب.

هل تحصلين على القدر الكافي من الكالسيوم؟
إذا كنت لا تحصلين على القدر المناسب من الكالسيوم في طعامك يقدر طبيبك أن يقدم لك النصح بشأن ما ينبغي أن تتناولينه كمكمل غذائي. 

عودة للأعلى

فيتامين د
إذا كنت متقدمة في السن فإن فيتامين د يكون أيضا في منتهى الأهمية. ومعظم فيتامين د يأتينا من الشمس. فإذا كنت لا تتعرضين كثيرا لضوء الشمس الطبيعي ، فعلى الأرجح أنك لا تحصلين على القدر الكافي من فيتامين د. تحدثي مع طبيبك بشأن الإضافات الفيتامينية وتحسين كمية فيتامين د في طعامك. تشمل المصادر الطبيعية لفيتامين د في الطعام السردين ، وسمك موسى ، والسالمون ، والتونة ، والحليب وسائر منتجات الألبان. 


ما الذي يمكنك أن تفعلينه إذا كنت تعانين بالفعل من هشاشة العظام؟ 


إذا كنت قد تم تشخيصك بالفعل أنك مصابة بهشاشة العظام ، توجد عدة أنواع من العلاج تساعد على منع تدهور المرض وتساعد على تقوية العظام . وهذه تستطيع ، بالإضافة إلى التغيرات في نمط الحياة لتقليل مخاطرة السقوط ، أن تقلل من تعرضك للإصابة بكسور في العظام .

تغيرات في نمط الحياة 
إذا كنت قد عرفت أنك مصابة بهشاشة العظام ، فمن الضروري جدا أن تتخذي بعض الإجراءات من الآن لتساعدك على منع تدهور المرض وتقليل مخاطرة تعرضك للكسور. 

قللي مخاطرة تعرضك للسقوط
إذا كنت مصابة بهشاشة العظام ، فإن عظامك تكون أكثر عرضة للكسر عن المعتاد. والسبب الأكثر شيوعا لكسر العظام في الأشخاص المصابين بهشاشة العظام هو السقوط البسيط. فمن الضروري أن تعملي كل ما بوسعك لتقليل فرصة تعرضك للسقوط. 

هل إبصارك ضعيف؟ اعرضي نفسك على الطبيب وتأكدي من أن نظارتك أو عدساتك اللاصقة مناسبة. فإن الإبصار الجيد يقلل من فرصة تعثرك في أحد العوائق غير المرئية. 

أزيلي العوائق من منزلك التي قد تعرقل سيرك (مثل السجاجيد السائبة ، قطع الأثاث الصغيرة ، مماسح الأرجل) 

هل لديك مصاعب في السير أو التوازن؟ احرصي على استعمال أحد أساليب التوكؤ (العصا أو إطار السير) لمساعدتك على التوازن أثناء السير. 

هل تستعملين المهدئات أو غيرها من الأدوية التي تسبب لك النعاس. إن المهدئات قد تعيق التحكم العضلي والتقدير لديك ، لذا يجب أن تكوني حذرة بصفة خاصة إذا كانت هذه الأدوية موصوفة لك. إذا استيقظت أثناء الليل للذهاب إلى دورة المياه ، فيجب أن تتوخي مزيدا من الحذر.

انضمي إلى مجموعة مساعدة محلية أو دولية
اسألي طبيبك عما إذا كانت هناك مجموعة محلية أو دولية لمساعدة مرضى هشاشة العظام . فإن هذه المجموعة ستقدم لك النصح والمعونة وستساعدك على التعامل مع مرضك. ويوجد هناك العديد من الناس المصابين بهشاشة العظام فلن تكوني وحدك.


كيف يتم العلاج الدوائي؟ 
العلاج الهرموني الاستبدالي 

الكالسيوم

الكالسيتونين 
الستيرويدات البناءة 
الفلوريد 
يوجد عدة خيارات دوائية للوقاية من هشاشة العظام وللمساعدة على إعادة بناء أو تعويض العظم المفقود. 

العلاج الهرموني الاستبدالي hormone replacement therapy - HRT
إن استعمال العلاج الهرموني الاستبدال هو أحد طرق تعويض الإستروجين الذي يتوقف جسمك عن إفرازه بمجرد أن تتخطين سن الإياس .

والعلاج الهرموني الاستبدالي له العديد من الفوائد ، بعضها يمكنك أن تشعري بها. على سبيل المثال فإنه سيمنع حالات البيغ الساخن hot flushes (احمرار مفاجئ) والتعرق الليلي الذي تعاني منه بعض السيدات عند الإياس. والعلاج الهرموني الاستبدالي له أيضا آثار تفيدك على مدى سنوات عديدة من الآن ، ولكنك لن تشعري بها على المدى القريب. هذه الفوائد تشمل الوقاية من هشاشة العظام ومن النوبات القلبية heart attacks والسكتات الدماغية strokes. هذه الفوائد لن تحدث إلا إذا استعمل العلاج الهرموني الاستبدالي لسنوات عدة.

والعلاج الهرموني الاستبدالي لا يناسب كل إنسان ، وقد تحتاجين إلى تجربة عدة أنواع مختلفة قبل أن تجدي النوع الذي يناسبك. وكطريقة بديلة ، قد تحتاجين أن تناقشي مع طبيبك البدائل غير الهرمونية المتاحة للاستعاضة عن العلاج الهرموني الاستبدالي.

البيسفوسفونات bisphosphonates
البيسفوسفونات هي علاج غير هرموني وقد أصبحت متوافرة في الوقت الحالي لعلاج هشاشة العظام. وهي تعمل على وقف مفعول الخلايا المسؤولة عن تكسير العظام . ومن خلال هذا المفعول فإن هذه الأدوية تساعد على منع المزيد من فقدان المادة العظمية في المرضى الذين قد فقدوا بعضها بالفعل. وكما رأينا من قبل فإن هذا هو أحد الأهداف الجوهرية في علاج المرضى بهشاشة العظام . وتوجد بيسفوسفونات جديدة ، تسمى أمينوبيسفوسفونات aminobisphophonates، وهي تساعد على إعادة بناء أو تعويض العظم المفقود.

وأحد الأمثلة لهذه الفئة الجديدة من الأدوية هو "فوزاماكس Fosamax" (ألندرونات الصوديوم alendronate sodium) وهو جيد التحمل بصفة عامة ، وقد تبين أنه يقي من كسور الورك ، العمود الفقري والرسغ.

فيتامين د النشط active vitamin D metabolite
مثل كالسيتريول calcitriol و الفا كالسيدول alfacalcidol وتكون ذات فائدة خاصة للنساء المسنات ذوات كتلة عظمية قليلة. وهي تساعد على امتصاص الكالسيوم بالاضافة لتأثيرها على خلايا العظام والكلى لتقليل طرح الكالسيوم. 

الكالسيوم
توصف أحيانا إضافات الكالسيوم للنساء اللواتي يعانين من هشاشة العظام. وتتوافر هذه الإضافات عادة في شكل أقراص للمضغ أو مشروبات فوارة. 

الكالسيتونين calcitonin
الكالسيتونين هو هرمون موجود في أجسامنا جميعا. وهو يعمل عن طريق منم المزيد من فقدان المادة العظمية كما أنه أيضا يخفف بعض الألم في حالة وجود كسر مؤلم. وحيث أن الكالسيتونين يتكسر في المعدة ، فيجب أن يعطى عن طريق الحقن أو الرذاذ الأنفي. 

الستيرويدات البناءة anabolic steroids
تعمل الستيرويدات البناءة على تحفيز تكوين العظام فتؤدي إلى نمو المادة العظمية. وهي نادرا ما تستعمل في النساء اللواتي يعانين من هشاشة العظام ، وذلك لان لها العديد من الآثار الجانبية ، وتشمل خشونة الصوت ، وانخفاض نغمة الصوت ، وزيادة الشعر في الجسم. وهي مختلفة عن الستيرويدات المضادة للالتهاب anti-inflammatory steroids التي تؤدي إلى ترقق العظام. 

الفلوريد fluoride
يعمل الفلوريد على زيادة الكتلة العظمية في الهيكل العظمي وقد أبدى بعض النجاح في علاج النساء اللواتي يعانين من هشاشة العظام وكسور العمود الفقري. والفلوريد يستعمل نادرا ، يحتاج إلى مزيد من الأبحاث لتأكيد فوائده. وتشمل الآثار الجانبية ألم الساقين ، الغثيان والقيء. 
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*خاتمة 


عظام سليمة من أجل حياة سليمة 


لقد رأينا كيف أن أشخاصا عديدين يصابون بهشاشة العظام ، وكيف أن الكسور قد يكون لها آثار مدمره على الحياة العادية. ورأينا أيضا مدى أهمية هرمون الإستروجين الأنثوي لعظامك وكيف أن نقص كمية الإستروجين هو أحد عوامل المخاطرة الرئيسية لحدوث هشاشة العظام .

فإن هشاشة العظام قد تمثل مخاطرة شديدة على صحتك ، بل وأيضا على حياتك. ولا تظني أبدا أن الوقت لا زال مبكرا للبدء في حماية عظامك. وحتى إذا كنت قد تخطيت سن الإياس ، توجد خطوات يمكنك اتخاذها لحماية عظامك ، وإذا كنت قد تم تشخيصك أنك مصابة بهشاشة العظام أو إذا كنت بالفعل قد تعرضت لكسر إحدى عظامك، فمن المهم أن تعملي فورا على منع تدهور المرض. تذكري أنه إذا كانت عظامك سليمة فإنه توجد خطوات يمكنك اتخاذها للحفاظ عليها كذلك.




إن الأمر متروك لك

أوقف هشاشة العظام قبل أن توقفك
*
*********************

يتبع





أرجوووووواا عدم الرد الأن
*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*العلاج الطبيعي Physiotherapy

دراسة جديدة لفهم كيفية تنظيم عملية المشي

يجرب الباحثون الآن تقنية جديدة لتميز الأعصاب الموجودة في الحبل الشوكي ، التي تتحكم في الخطوات المتتابعة يمينا ويسارا خلال عملية المشي . وقد توصل الباحثون إلى نتائج جعلتهم على بعد خطوات من الفهم الكامل للدائرة العصبية التي تنسق حركات المشي ، والتي ستكون مهمة جدا في تطوير علاجات جديدة لمرضى الشلل. 


طبقا لما يقوم به الباحثين ، فأن استعمال هذه التقنية الجينية سيزيد من معرفتنا عن شبكات الأعصاب المتخصصة في الحبل الشوكي ، وبالتالي من معرفتنا للدائرة العصبية المسؤولة عن الحركة في الحبل الشوكي . بالإضافة إلى أن الفهم الجيد لهذا الموضوع سيكون له دور حاسم في تطوير خطط جديدة لإعادة الوظائف الحركية التي تتعطل بسبب الشلل نتيجة أذى أو مرض في الحبل الشوكي . 


يعمل الباحثون على تعريف هذه الأعصاب وبالتالي إيجاد تطبيقات يمكن أن تكون مفيدة في تعريف الدائرة الداخلية في الحبل الشوكي ، المسؤولة عن العلميات الأخرى مثل عملية التنفس ، بالإضافة إلى حركات لا إرادية أخرى لا تدخل ضمن مجال عمل الدماغ . 


نشر فريق البحث بقيادة مارتن د كولدنغ من معهد سالك للدراسات الإحيائية ، وثوماس ام شيسيل من جامعة كولومبيا ، بحث في مجلة أعصاب (Neuron ) ، يهدف هذا البحث حسب قول كولدنغ : " إلى تعريف الأعصاب التي تدخل في دائرة تدعى " محرك النموذج المركزي (Central pattern generators ) ، والتي تولد إشارات الحركة المتناسقة يسار – يمين والتي تجعل المشي ممكنا " ، ثم يكمل قوله : " بالطبع فأن لدى الناس معرفة بأن الأعصاب المحركة الموجودة في هذه الدائرة تؤدي إلى عمل العضلات ، لكن لا أحد يعلم ما هي الأعصاب الداخلية الموجودة ضمن الأعصاب الحركية ، والمسؤولة عن تنظيم عملية المشي المنسقة " . ثم يضيف : " الدراسات التشريحية السابقة لم تزود بأي جزيئات او وظائف مهمة يمكن أن تعمل على تميز هذه الأعصاب الداخلية " . 


في دراسات سابقة ، شاركت فيها الساندرا بيراني من مختبر شيسيل ، ذكرت أن مجموعة عملية من الأعصاب الداخلية ، تدعى الأعصاب الداخلية في أو ( VO ) ، تحتاج إلى مفتاح جيني يدعى دي بي اكس واحد ( Dbx1 ) ، ليطور فعالية هذه الأعصاب . مثل هذه المفاتيح الجينية ، التي تدعى أيضا بعوامل النسخ ( Transcription Factors ) ، تتحكم في فعالية مجموعة من الجينات خلال فترة تكوينها وتخصصها في الجنين . 


كذلك لاحظت بيرني وزملائها الامتداد التشريحي لمثل هذه الأعصاب التي تحمل المفتاح الجيني دي بي اكس واحد ( Dbx1 ) ، في الحبل الشوكي لفأر ، وتظهر هذه الأعصاب امتدادا في أحد جوانب الحبل الشوكي ، وفي الوقت نفسه تعبر إلى الجانب الآخر من الحبل الشوكي لترتبط بالأعصاب الحركية . علمت بيرني أن مثل لوحة الامتداد هذه تميز الدائرة التي تتحكم في فعالية المحرك الداخلي لعملية المشي يمين – يسار . 


يحاول غولدنغ وزملاءه اكتشاف هل أن الأعصاب الداخلية مثل في أو ( VO ) ، تشارك بشكل حقيقي في مولد النموذج المركزي المتحكم بتناغم المشي يمين ويسار؟ ذلك من خلال الدراسات الإلكترووظيفية Electrophysiological ، على الحبال الشوكية للفئران . وقد وجدوا ذلك ، فطالما الحبال الشوكية طبيعية فهي تظهر فعالية الإلكترونية مثالية من قبل الأعصاب الحركية بالنسبة لتناسق حركة المشي يمين – يسار . أما بالنسبة للفئران المحورة جينيا والتي فقدت المفتاح الجيني دي بي اكس واحد ( Dbx1 ) فقد أظهرت حركات غير طبيعية عند التحفيز . هذا النموذج غير الطبيعي بالنسبة لحركاته سيكون صفة مميزة للمشي غير المنسق ( ataxia ) ، في حالة الفئران التي عانت من طفرة جينية في دي بي اكس واحد . 


طبقا لبحث كولدنغ وشيسيل ، فأن مناقشة مولد النموذج المركزي سيوفر نظام تصميمي قيم لفهم الآلية عمل الدائرة الداخلية للحبل الشوكي . يقول كولدنغ في هذا المجال : " يوجد أنظمة قليلة نأمل بفهمنا لها أن نتعلم كيف أن مكونات الدائرة يمكنها توليد بعض مظاهر الحركة ، سيمكـننا ذلـك من الوصول إلى الفهـم الكامل لهذا النظام " . 
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*العلاج الطبيعي Physiotherapy

دراسة جديدة لفهم كيفية تنظيم عملية المشي

يجرب الباحثون الآن تقنية جديدة لتميز الأعصاب الموجودة في الحبل الشوكي ، التي تتحكم في الخطوات المتتابعة يمينا ويسارا خلال عملية المشي . وقد توصل الباحثون إلى نتائج جعلتهم على بعد خطوات من الفهم الكامل للدائرة العصبية التي تنسق حركات المشي ، والتي ستكون مهمة جدا في تطوير علاجات جديدة لمرضى الشلل. 


طبقا لما يقوم به الباحثين ، فأن استعمال هذه التقنية الجينية سيزيد من معرفتنا عن شبكات الأعصاب المتخصصة في الحبل الشوكي ، وبالتالي من معرفتنا للدائرة العصبية المسؤولة عن الحركة في الحبل الشوكي . بالإضافة إلى أن الفهم الجيد لهذا الموضوع سيكون له دور حاسم في تطوير خطط جديدة لإعادة الوظائف الحركية التي تتعطل بسبب الشلل نتيجة أذى أو مرض في الحبل الشوكي . 


يعمل الباحثون على تعريف هذه الأعصاب وبالتالي إيجاد تطبيقات يمكن أن تكون مفيدة في تعريف الدائرة الداخلية في الحبل الشوكي ، المسؤولة عن العلميات الأخرى مثل عملية التنفس ، بالإضافة إلى حركات لا إرادية أخرى لا تدخل ضمن مجال عمل الدماغ . 


نشر فريق البحث بقيادة مارتن د كولدنغ من معهد سالك للدراسات الإحيائية ، وثوماس ام شيسيل من جامعة كولومبيا ، بحث في مجلة أعصاب (Neuron ) ، يهدف هذا البحث حسب قول كولدنغ : " إلى تعريف الأعصاب التي تدخل في دائرة تدعى " محرك النموذج المركزي (Central pattern generators ) ، والتي تولد إشارات الحركة المتناسقة يسار – يمين والتي تجعل المشي ممكنا " ، ثم يكمل قوله : " بالطبع فأن لدى الناس معرفة بأن الأعصاب المحركة الموجودة في هذه الدائرة تؤدي إلى عمل العضلات ، لكن لا أحد يعلم ما هي الأعصاب الداخلية الموجودة ضمن الأعصاب الحركية ، والمسؤولة عن تنظيم عملية المشي المنسقة " . ثم يضيف : " الدراسات التشريحية السابقة لم تزود بأي جزيئات او وظائف مهمة يمكن أن تعمل على تميز هذه الأعصاب الداخلية " . 


في دراسات سابقة ، شاركت فيها الساندرا بيراني من مختبر شيسيل ، ذكرت أن مجموعة عملية من الأعصاب الداخلية ، تدعى الأعصاب الداخلية في أو ( VO ) ، تحتاج إلى مفتاح جيني يدعى دي بي اكس واحد ( Dbx1 ) ، ليطور فعالية هذه الأعصاب . مثل هذه المفاتيح الجينية ، التي تدعى أيضا بعوامل النسخ ( Transcription Factors ) ، تتحكم في فعالية مجموعة من الجينات خلال فترة تكوينها وتخصصها في الجنين . 


كذلك لاحظت بيرني وزملائها الامتداد التشريحي لمثل هذه الأعصاب التي تحمل المفتاح الجيني دي بي اكس واحد ( Dbx1 ) ، في الحبل الشوكي لفأر ، وتظهر هذه الأعصاب امتدادا في أحد جوانب الحبل الشوكي ، وفي الوقت نفسه تعبر إلى الجانب الآخر من الحبل الشوكي لترتبط بالأعصاب الحركية . علمت بيرني أن مثل لوحة الامتداد هذه تميز الدائرة التي تتحكم في فعالية المحرك الداخلي لعملية المشي يمين – يسار . 


يحاول غولدنغ وزملاءه اكتشاف هل أن الأعصاب الداخلية مثل في أو ( VO ) ، تشارك بشكل حقيقي في مولد النموذج المركزي المتحكم بتناغم المشي يمين ويسار؟ ذلك من خلال الدراسات الإلكترووظيفية Electrophysiological ، على الحبال الشوكية للفئران . وقد وجدوا ذلك ، فطالما الحبال الشوكية طبيعية فهي تظهر فعالية الإلكترونية مثالية من قبل الأعصاب الحركية بالنسبة لتناسق حركة المشي يمين – يسار . أما بالنسبة للفئران المحورة جينيا والتي فقدت المفتاح الجيني دي بي اكس واحد ( Dbx1 ) فقد أظهرت حركات غير طبيعية عند التحفيز . هذا النموذج غير الطبيعي بالنسبة لحركاته سيكون صفة مميزة للمشي غير المنسق ( ataxia ) ، في حالة الفئران التي عانت من طفرة جينية في دي بي اكس واحد . 


طبقا لبحث كولدنغ وشيسيل ، فأن مناقشة مولد النموذج المركزي سيوفر نظام تصميمي قيم لفهم الآلية عمل الدائرة الداخلية للحبل الشوكي . يقول كولدنغ في هذا المجال : " يوجد أنظمة قليلة نأمل بفهمنا لها أن نتعلم كيف أن مكونات الدائرة يمكنها توليد بعض مظاهر الحركة ، سيمكـننا ذلـك من الوصول إلى الفهـم الكامل لهذا النظام " . 
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*يرى شيسيل أن هذه بداية لما يعرف بالحصاد الكبير لمعرفة جديدة من خلال استخدام هذا المجال . فهو يقول أن استعمال هذه التقنية الجينية سيميز في البداية الأعصاب الداخلية من نوع في أو ( VO ) فقط ، والتي ستمثل البداية لما سيتفرع من تقنيات ستعمل على تعريف مواد خاصة في الأعصاب الموجودة في الدماغ والحبل الشوكي. يكمل شيسيل فيقول : " نعتقد أن هناك درزن من المجموعات المختلفة من الأعصاب الداخلية ، التي لدى كل مجموعة منها هوية جينية مستقلة ، في مثل هذه القضية ، هناك واحدة من هذه المجموعات يمكن أن تصنع جزيئات تتدفق في سبيل إصلاح هذه الأعصاب ، وعادة تتضمن مثل هذه الإصلاحات مجموعات جزئية من الأعصاب المتخصصة غير الفعالة ، فمن خلال استعمال عوامل النسخ المميزة لتغير فعاليتها أو إدخال مواد لإخمادها ، أي جعلها غير فعالة ، أو حتى قتلها" . ثم يكمل : " مع تقنيات الإخماد هذه على سبيل المثال ، يمكنك تحليل التصرفات الحركية الداخلية عندما تكون هذه الأعصاب فعالة ، ثم مقارنتها من خلال جعل هذه الأعصاب خامدة ، غير فعالة ، وملاحظة التغييرات ، ثم إرجاع فـعاليتها مـرة أخرى " . 


ربما تساعد هذه التقنيات التعريفية والإصلاحية ، العلماء على تطوير خطط طبية سريرية لإعادة تشغيل الحبل الشوكي . يقول شيسيل في هذا المجال : " جزء من مشكلة إعادة القدرة على الحركة عند المرضى المصابين بأذى في الحبل الشوكي هي في كيفية إعادة تأسيس الارتباط بين الدماغ والحبل الشوكي ، بالإضافة إلى جزء آخر من المهم جدا الوصول إليه وهو الفهم الكافي لأنظمة الحركة في الحبل الشوكي ، والذي يؤدي فهمه الجيد إلى إنجاز أو إخراج عملية إعادة تشغيل الوصلات بشكل صحيح لإنجاز الوظائف " . ثم يضيف : " تمثل هذه التقنية خطوة صغيرة باتجاه معرفة مفهوم التحكم في الأعصاب الداخلية للحبل الشوكي ، عندما ندرك هذا المفهوم ، سيكون لدينا الأساس في كيفية صيانة الحبل الشوكي المحطم من خلال إعادة تشغيل الأعصاب الداخلية وبالتالي إعادة الوظيفة الأساسية للحبل الشوكي" . 


ستمكن تقنيات التعريف الجيني الباحثين من التميز بين أنواع الأعصاب التي لديها تأثير في نماذج الحبال الشوكية المصابة عند حيوانات المختبر ، والمهمة في إعادة تشغيل وظائف الحبل الشوكي . يختتم شيسيل قوله : " ربما تمكننا هذه المعرفة من وضع خطط لاختيار أماكن للتركيز عليها في إعادة نمو بعض المركبات المركزية الأساسية في الحبل الشوكي المصاب ، وبالتالي نعطي اهتماما اقل إلى الخلايا الأقل أهمية " . 

*****************

الخلايا الجذعية Stem cells

تلعب عوامل مؤشرات الخلية دورا مهما في تنمية الجسد من بيضة واحدة وفي توجيه تكون أنواع خلايا الجسم العديدة بما فيها الخلايا الجذعية التي تصلح الأنسجة البالغة، وهي طينة الجسد الحية التي ينحت منها الجسم ويرمم. 







**والخلايا الجذعية خلايا غير متخصصة وغير مكتملة الانقسام لا تشابه اي خلية متخصصة . ولكنها قادرة على تكوين خلية بالغة بعد ان تنقسم عدة انقسامات في ظروف مناسبة ، واهمية هذه الخلايا تأتي من كونها تستطيع تكوين اي نوع من الخلايا المتخصصة بعد ان تنمو وتتطور الى الخلايا المطلوبة . 

وهكذا فأن الخلايا الجذعية تعتمد بدورها على ما يسمى بـ«العمر الجنيني» للجسم. فهناك الخلايا الجذعية التي تولد بقدرة لصنع اي شيء. ثم هناك الخلايا الجذعية «الكلية القدرة» التي تستطيع صنع اكثر انواع الانسجة ، ثم هناك الخلايا الجذعية البالغة التي تتكاثر لتصنع نسيجا خاصا للجسم، مثل الكبد او نخاع العظم او الجلد.. الخ. وهكذا، ومع كل خطوة نحو البلوغ، فان النجاحات التي تحققها الخلايا الجذعية تكون اضيق، اي انها تقود الى التخصص. وفي مرحلة البلوغ ، لا تولد خلايا الكبد الا خلايا كبد اخرى، وخلايا الجلد تولد خلايا جلد اخرى. ومع ذلك فان دلائل الابحاث الحديثة تشير الى انه يمكن التلاعب بالخلايا البالغة لارجاعها الى الوراء وتمكينها من انتاج مختلف الانسجة، مثل تحويل خلايا عظمية لانتاج انسجة العضلات. وتوجد الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية على شكلين هما : 

اولا : الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية : يتم الحصول على الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية embryonic stem cells)) pluripotent stem cells من الجزء الداخلي للبلاستوسايت ( blastocyte ) ( والتي هي احدى مراحل انقسامات البويضة المخصبة بالحيوان المنوي ، حيث تكون البويضة عندما تلقح بالحيوان المنوي خلية واحدة قادرة على تكوين انسان كامل بمختلف اعضائه ، توصف بأنها خلية كاملة الفعالية ( totipotent ) تنقسم فيما بعد هذه الخلية عدة انقسامات لتعطي مرحلة تعرف بالبلاستوسايت ( blastocyte ) وتتكون البلاستولة من طبقة خارجية من الخلايا المسؤولة عن تكوين المشيمة والانسجة الداعمة الاخرى التي يحتاج اليها الجنين اثناء عملية التكوين في الرحم ، بينما الخلايا الداخلية يخلق الله منها انسجة جسم الكائن الحي المختلفة ) . ولهذا لا تستطيع تكوين جنين كامل لأنها غير قادرة على تكوين المشيمة والانسجة الداعمة الاخرى التي يحتاج اليها الجنين خلال عملية التكوين ، على الرغم من قدرة هذه الخلايا على تكوين اي نوع اخر من الخلايا الموجودة داخل الجسم . تخضع بعد ذلك الخلايا الجذعية للمزيد من التخصص لتكوين خلايا جذعية مسؤولة عن تكوين خلايا ذات وظائف محددة .

ثانيا : الخلايا الجذعية البالغة : Multipotent stem cells ( Adult stem cells ) 

هي خلايا جذعية توجد في الانسجة التي سبق وان أختصت كالعظام والدم الخ ...

وتوجد في الاطفال والبالغيين على حد سواء . وهذه الخلايا مهمة لأمداد الانسجة بالخلايا التي تموت كنتيجة طبيعية لانتهاء عمرها المحدد في النسيج . لم يتم لحد الان اكتشاف جميع الخلايا الجذعية البالغة في جميع انواع الانسجة . ولكن هناك بعض المشاكل التي تواجه العلماء في الاستفادة من الخلايا الجذعية البالغة ، ومن هذه المشاكل وجودها بكميات قليلة مما يجعل من الصعب عزلها وتقنيتها ، كما ان عددها قد يقل مع تقدم العمر بالانسان . كما ان هذه الخلايا ليس لها نفس القدرة على التكاثر الموجودة في الخلايا الجنينية ، كما قد تحتوي على بعض العيوب نتيجة تعرضها لبعض المؤثرات كالسموم 

الخلايا الجذعية Stem cells

هناك بعض الفروق المهمة بين الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية والبالغة وهو ان الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية تنتج انزيم telomerase والذي يساعدها على الانقسام بأستمرار وبشكل نهائي ، بينما الخلايا الجذعية البالغة لاتنتج هذا الانزيم الابكميات قليلة او على فترات متباعدة مما يجعلها محدودة العمر . كما ان الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية قادرة على التحول الى جميع انواع الانسجة الموجودة في جسم الانسان ، بينما الخلايا الجذعية البالغة لا تتمتع بهذا القدرة الكبيرة على التحول . وهذا يجعل الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية افضل من الخلايا الجذعية البالغة . 

صورة توضح مجموعة من الانسجة التي نتجت عن تمايز بعض الخلايا الجنينية ؛ وتوضح الصورة التي هي مجموعة من الخلايا الجنينية التي حصل عليها بطريقة الدكتور ثومسون التمايز بين الخلايا لأنواع مختلفة من الانسجة : 

A – أمعاء 

B – خلايا عصبية 

C– خلايا نقي عظمي 

D – غضاريف 

E – عضلات

F – خلايا كلوية 


طرق الحصول على الخلايا الجذعية : يتم تكوين الخطوط الخلوية لهذه الخلايا البشرية بأحدى الطرق الاتية : 

طريقة الدكتور جيمس طومسون : حيث عزل الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية ( pluripotent ) مباشرة من كتلة الخلايا الداخلية للاجنة البشرية في مرحلة البلاستوسايت ( blastocyte ) . وبعد ذلك تم عزل هذه الخلايا ، ثم القيام بتنميتها في مزارع خلوية منتجا خطوطا خلوية من الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية ، وفعلا تحول بعض هذه الخلايا الى انواع من الانسجة المختلفة .

طريقة الدكتور جيرهارت : حيث عزل هذه الخلايا من الانسجة الجنينية التي حصل عليها من الاجنة المجهضة (قام العالم بأخذ الخلايا من المنطقة التي تكون الخصي والمبايض في الجنين لاحقا " الخلايا الجرثومية الجنينية embryonic germ cells " ) . 


*
*




*


*







**الطريقة التي اتبعها ثومسون وجيرهارت في الحصول على الخلايا الجنينية


الخلايا الجذعية Stem cells

طريقة الاستنساخ العلاجي : طريقة تعتمد على نقل نوى الخلايا الجسدية somatic cell nuclear transfer ، حيث قام العلماء بأخذ بويضة حيوان طبيعية وأزالوا النواة منها ، وبعد ذلك وعن طريق ظروف معملية خاصة اخذت نواة من خلية جسدية ( غير البويضة والحيوان المنوي ) ، ودمجت مع البويضة ( منزوعة النواة ) فكونت خلية جديدة تتميز بأنها ذات قدرة كاملة على تكوين كائن حي كامل ، وعليه فهي خلايا كاملة الفعالية ( totipotent ) . ان هذه الخلايا سوف تنمو الى طور البلاستوسايت ( blastocyte ) وخلايا الكتلة الداخلية يمكن ان تكون مصدرا للخطوط الخلوية . وهذه الطريقة تتبع تقنية الاستنساخ المعروفة نفسها ، الا ان الهدف من هذه الطريقة ليس انتاج كائن حي كامل ، وانما الحصول على الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية لأستخدامها في العلاج . وتمتاز هذه الطريقة بأن الخلايا الجذعية الناتجة متطابقة جنينيا مع الفرد الذي أخذت منه النواة وزرعت في البويضة مما يحل مشكلة رفض الانسجة من قبل الجهاز المناعي . كما تعتبر البويضة المخصبة من الخلايا الجذعية الاكثر بدائية والاكثر قدرة، اذ ان لديها القدرة على تكوين اي نوع من الانسجة داخل الجسم.







**تم الحصول على الخلايا الجذعية البالغة من المشيمة . 

تم الحصول على الخلايا الجذعية البالغة من خلايا أنسجة البالغين كنخاع العظم و الخلايا الدهنية 


الخلايا الجذعية Stem cells

تطبيقات واستخدامات الخلايا الجذعية : 

استخدام الخلايا الجذعية فيما يعرف بالعلاج الخلوي ( cell therapy ) ، حيث ان هناك العديد من الامراض والاعتلالات التي يكون سببها الرئيسي هو تعطل الوظائف الخلوية وتحطم أنسجة الجسم . مما يوفر علاجا لعدد كبير من الامراض المستعصية ، مثل الزهايمر ومرض باركسون واصابات الحبل الشوكي وامراض القلب والسكري والتهاب المفاصل والحروق . 

المساعدة في معرفة وتحديد الاسباب الاساسية ومواقع الخطأ التي تتسبب عادة في امراض مميتة مثل السرطان والعيوب الخلقية التي تحدث نتيجة لأنقسام الخلايا وتخصصها غير الطبيعيين . 

في المجال الصيدلاني : سوف تساعد ابحاث الخلايا الجذعية البشرية في تكوين وتطوير العقاقير الطبية واختبار اثارها ومدى تأثيرها . 

فهم الاحداث المعقدة التي تتخلل عملية تكون الانسان . 

التغلب على الرفض المناعي . 






**لفائدة الاقتصادية : عندما ينضج هذا الميدان العلمي، ستكون الفوائد الاقتصادية هائلة، اذ ان امراض العته الدماغي والسكتة الدماغية وامراض القلب والسرطان والامراض المزمنة الاخرى يمكن علاجها بالخلايا بدلا من العقاقير. وان صح ذلك، فان التوفير في تكاليف العلاج، وتقليل اضاعة العاملين لاوقاتهم بسبب الاجازات المرضية، سيكون هائلا حقا



اخر التطورات في الخلايا الجذعية : 

خلايا جذعية للمرة الأولى لمعالجة مريض بالقلب : اعلن باحثون استراليون استخدام خلايا جذعية المنشأ للمرة الاولى لمعالجة شخص مريض القلب . وكان المريض قد اجرى ثلاث عمليات جراحية في القلب حين قرر الاطباء علاجه بواسطة زراعة الخلايا الجذعية . واوضح طبيب القلب المسؤول ان هذه اول تجربة في هذا المجاال من العلاج وان نجحت فستمكن من مساعدة حوالي ثلث المصابين بامراض القلب في مراحلها الاخيرة.وحذر من ان هذه العملية لا تجرى الا للمرضى الميئوس من شفائهم. وشرح الطبيب انه تم استخراج الخلايا الجذعية من النخاع العظمي لورك المريض وحقنها في عضلة القلب. وان نجحت التجربة ، فستبدأ الخلايا بافراز مواد تشجع نمو شرايين القلب. وهذه التجربة يمكن تطبيقها على المرضى الذين لم يعد من الممكن معالجة شرايين قلبهم بالوسائل التقليدية مثل توسيع الشرايين والتمييل .

استخدام الخلايا الجذعية في تجارب علاج الامراض القلبية : بينت سلسلة من التجارب المختبرية على الحيوانات انه يمكن اصلاح الخلل الذي يحدث بعد احتشاء العضلة القلبية بواسطة زراعة خلايا جذعية او اصلية جديدة، فقد استطاع الاطباء تحويل الخلايا الجذعية الى خلايا قلبية في الفئران. ويتوقع الاطباء ان يصبح هذا الاسلوب العلاجي ممكنا لدى الانسان بعد ثلاث سنوات تقريبا من الآن. وفي تجارب اجراها العلماء استطاعوا عزل خلايا اصلية من نخاع عظام فأر ذكر، ثم حقنوا هذه الخلايا في قلوب ثلاثين فأرا تعاني من الفشل القلبي. ووجد الاطباء خلال متابعة تلك الفئران ان الخلايا الاصلية تحولت الى خلايا قلبية في 64 في المائة من الفئران. وقد راقب الاطباء تطور تلك الخلايا من خلال ربط الخلايا الاصلية المستخدمة في التجربة بمادة واضحة مشعة. ووجد ايضا ان حقن الخلايا الاصلية المأخوذة من نخاع العظام في ذيول الفئران يؤدي الى النتائج نفسها، حيث وجد ان الخلايا الاصلية لديها القدرة على ان تهاجر من الذيل الى القلب لتستقر فيه، اذ تبدأ بالتحول الى خلايا قلبية هناك.

إنتاج خلايا الدم من الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية : نجح باحثون للمرة الاولى في ان انتاج خلايا الدم انطلاقا من الخلايا الجذعية للاجنة البشرية مما يفتح الباب امام اقامة بنوك للدم . ونجح العلماء في حمل الخلايا الجنينية على انتاج مستعمرات من الكريات الحمراء، والكريات البيضاء والصفائح المتشابهة التي تتشكل طبيعيا من النخاع العظمي. وقد شملت الدراسات الحديثة خلايا جذعية بالغة مأخوذة من نقي العظام. وتعتبر الخلايا الجذعية اللبنة الأساسية لبناء مختلف أنسجة الجسم. وفي السنوات الأخيرة بينت الأبحاث أن الخلايا الجذعية تملك مقدرة ملحوظة على التكيف وإصلاح الأذيات الناجمة عن الأمراض. ويقول أحد الخبراء ان هذه الدراسة أظهرت المرونة الكبيرة التي يتمتع بها الجسم البشري في الاستجابة للأمراض والأذيات.
*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*حفظ دم الحبل السري للوليد بغية معالجته به ضد السرطان عند البلوغ : تأسست في المانيا اول شركة لحفظ دماء الحبل السري بغية استخدامه لاحقا في علاج الانسان عند البلوغ ضد الامراض المستعصية. وتشير الشركة الى انها تقوم بحفظ دم الحبل السري للجنين بموافقة والديه كي يستخدم في علاجه شخصيا في وقت لاحق . وحسب المعلومات يتلقى الوالدان تجهيزات لسحب الدم وحفظه بعد ان يوقعا على اتفاق لحفظ دم الحبل السري لوليدهما مقابل 2900 مارك ولفترة 20 عاما. ويساعد الاطباء الوالدين، قبل قطع الحبل السري وحدوث الولادة بثوان، على سحب الدم من اوردة الحبل السري بحجم 80 ملليترا، حيث يجري في الحال نقله بواسطة حافظات خاصة ليجري تجميده خلال 24 ساعة من لحظة سحبه. ويتم تجميد هذا الدم الحاوي على الخلايا الجذعية وفق شروط دقيقة بدرجة 196 مئوية تحت الصفر، وفي النتروجين السائل. وقد اوصى الصليب الاخضر الالماني (منظمة بيئية) ، كافة العوائل باتخاذ هذا الاجراء الاحترازي المهم، وقالت انه لا ينطوي على أي مجازفة بالوليد أو بحياة الام . ويضيف التقرير ان الدم الذي يسري في الحبل السري للجنين يحتوي على خلايا جذعية تشبه تلك التي توجد لاحقا في نخاع العظام . وهي خلايا تعين الانسان على انتاج خلايا العظام والغضاريف والعضلات اضافة الى خلايا الكبد والخلايا التي تشكل بطانة الاوعية الدموية. والمهم في الامر ان لحفظ دم الحبل السري فوائد مستقبلية كبيرة رغم ان العلماء لا يزالون في بداية ابحاثهم حول الموضوع ، لكن هناك شيئا مؤكدا واحدا، هو ان الخلايا الجذعية المستمدة من دماء الحبل السري يمكن استخدامها بنجاح حيثما تطلب الامر تدخل الاطباء لمعالجة صاحب الدم من الامراض المستعصية مثل : مختلف انواع سرطان الدم، وسرطان الصدر، وسرطان الرئتين، وسرطان الرحم وامراض المناعة الذاتية كالروماتيزم. كذلك ان الخلايا الجذعية المستمدة من الحبل السري قادرة ايضا على انتاج خلايا عضلات القلب ويمكن ان تشكل بديلا ناجحا في المستقبل لعمليات زراعة القلب. وقد ثبت ان هذه الخلايا تختلف عن الخلايا المأخوذة من المشايم أو من الاجنة المجهضة، كما ثبت انها تتمتع بقابلية على مقاومة ظروف التجميد لسنين طويلة. ويمكن معالجة الانسان المصاب بالسرطان عن طريق زرق هذه الخلايا اليه قبل ان يلجأ الطب الى معالجته بواسطة الكيميائيات والاشعة النووية. كما ان توفر الخلايا الجذعية يوفر على المريض تدخل الاطباء جراحيا لاستخراج هذه الخلايا من نخاع العظام. وحسب التقديرات فإن الخلايا الجذعية المتوفرة في دم الحبل السري تكفي لعلاج صاحبها ( بافتراض انه يزن 116 كيلوجراما ) مستقبلا لمرة واحدة فقط ضد الامراض المستعصية. ولهذا ينكب الاطباء والباحثون على تطوير تقنيات تكثير هذه الخلايا مختبريا ويتوقعون ان يحققوا نتائج ايجابية خلال 3 إلى 4 سنوات. والايجابي في هذه العملية انها تخلص المريض من مشكلة لفظ أو رفض الاجزاء المزروعة المأخوذة من متبرع غريب لأنها ليست ملوثة بالفيروسات وسهلة الاستحصال . . وقد عولجت طفلة اميركية (4 سنوات) تعاني من ورم ارومة العصبي Neuroblastoma بواسطة الخلايا الجذعية المستمدة من الدم في حبل ولادتها السري قبل سنة وشفيت من مرضها الآن تماما. كما عولجت الطفلة الاميركية مولي ناشي بالحبل السري لاخيها المولود في انابيب الاختبار. وهذا ما جرى في جامعة مينيسوتا من خلال بحث العلماء عن علاج للطفلة مولي (6 سنوات) من مرض فقر دم فرانكوني Franconi anaemia، وهو مرض وراثي نادر، لا يمكن انقاذ الطفلة منه إلا بواسطة عملية زرع نخاع العظم عند الطفلة. وقدر العلماء ان العملية ستنجح بنسبة %85 اذا تلقت النخاع من اقارب الدرجة الاولى وبنسبة 40 ـ 50% في حالة تلقيها النخاع من غريب، وهنا لجأ العلماء الى عملية فريدة، إذ اجروا تلقيحا جنسيا للوالدين، وهما يحملان المرض وراثيا (متنحيا) لكنهما لم يصابا به، بواسطة خلايا جنسية لا تحمل المرض. وقد ولد الطفل (ذكر) سالما من المرض قبل فترة قصيرة بعد ان نجح الوالدان في سحب الدم من الحبل السري لاستخدامه في علاج مولي. وينتظر العلماء نجاح عمليتهم بعد ان زرقوا الخلايا الجذعية المستمدة من الوليد الجديد في نخاع عظام مولي.

تحويل خلايا جذعية بالغة الى انسجة واعصاب جديدة : اعلن باحثون استراليون امس الخميس انهم قد يكونون حققوا انجازا علميا يتيح علاج الاضرار التي تصيب الدماغ والاعصاب والنخاع الشوكي مع نجاحهم في عزل خلايا جذعية عصبية بالغة ، نمت مع انسجة وظيفية اخرى. وقال الباحثون ان مرضى الزهايمر وباركنسون يمكن ان يستفيدوا من هذه التقنية. وقال الاطباء الذين نشروا نتائج بحثهم في مجلة «نيتشر» انهم نجحوا في عزل اعداد كبيرة من خلايا الجذعية العصبية القادرة على النمو لتشكيل انسجة جديدة واعصاب وعضلات. وقالوا ان الانجاز قد يتيح انهاء الجدل القائم بشأن الابحاث الجارية على الاستنساخ العلاجي الذي يقوم على اخذ خلايا جذعية من اجنة بشرية مستنسخة يتم تدميرها لاحقا. وقال الباحثون الاستراليون انهم كانوا اول من عزل خلايا جذعية عصبية من فئران يمكن للباحثين ان يجروا تجارب للتأكد من قدرتها على النمو لتشكيل انسجة مختلفة. وقال احد الباحثين ان الخلايا العصبية الماخوذة من الدماغ كانت نقية بنسبة 80 في المائة. واضاف قمنا بمزج هذه الخلايا بخلايا عضلية في انبوب الاختبار، وخلال ثلاثة الى اربعة ايام تحول معظم هذه الخلايا الى خلايا عضلية . وقال ان الهدف هو وضع دواء يقوم بتحفيز نمو هذه الخلايا بدون الحاجة الى تدخل جراحي او الى زرع خلايا جذعية من أجنة مستنسخة.
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*خلايا جذعية مزروعة تمكن حيوانات مشلولة من السير : في تجربة جديدة مكنت الخلايا الجذعية المزروعة حيوانات المختبرات المشلولة من السير مجددا، مما يعني انها المرة الاولى التي توفر هذه التقنية مثل هذا العلاج . 

تحويل الخلايا الجذعية إلى خلايا عصبية لمعالجة أمراض الدماغ : اشار احدث بحثين علميين نشرا في العدد الاخير من مجلة «ساينس» العلمية الى امكانيات تطور الخلايا الجذعية ، وهي الخلايا الاصيلة غير المتخصصة، المستخلصة من نخاع العظم، الى خلايا عصبية بعد زرعها داخل ادمغة الحيوانات. وقد اثبتت الابحاث، حتى الآن، امكانية حدوث تحول في الخلايا الجذعية الى خلايا قريبة من الخلايا العصبية، لدى زراعتها في الظروف المختبرية . وقد ظلت هذه الخلايا الاصيلة تحير العلماء لسنوات، خصوصا في امكانات توظيفها لعلاج امراض الدماغ. وقد اقترح بعضهم زرعها داخل المخ والسماح لها بالتجول عبره للتحول الى خلايا متخصصة. ونجح فريقان علميان منفصلان الآن في اثبات ان الخلايا الجذعية المستخلصة من نخاع العظام التي زرعت في الفئران، انتقلت نحو ادمغتها وتحولت على ما بدا للعلماء على انها خلايا عصبية. وتطرح هذه الابحاث آفاقا واسعة لاحتمال توظيف الخلايا الجذعية كمصدر جاهز للخلايا العصبية، في علاج امراض عصبية مثل مرض باركنسون والامراض الناجمة عن اصابة الدماغ. وتوصل البحثان اللذان نفذا بطريقتين مختلفتين، وبشكل منفصل، الى نفس النتيجة. فقد زرع الفريق الاول خلايا جذعية من نخاع العظام من فأر ذكر داخل انثى فأر ولدت لتوها لا تمتلك اي خلايا دم بيضاء خاصة بها. وقد تمكن الباحثون من التعرف على نخاع العظام الذكري داخل انثى الفأر بواسطة الكروموسوم «واي» الذكري الذي اصبح دليلا ومرشدا لهم في بحثهم لتمييز الخلايا المزروعة عن خلايا انثى الفأر. وزرعت الخلايا الجذعية داخل سبع من اناث الفئران الوليدة، مما سمح بمقارنة خلايا ادمغتها مع خلايا ادمغة مجموعة ثانية من شقيقاتها من اناث الفأر الوليدات اللواتي لم تزرع لديهن هذه الخلايا. وتأكد العلماء من ظهور علامات فارقة بين خلايا الدماغ للمجموعتين بعد اربعة اشهر من زرع الخلايا الجذعية. وظهرت الخلايا الاصيلة المزروعة وكأنها تحولت الى خلايا عصبية رصدت في مختلف مناطق الدماغ . وقد قام الفريق الثاني بزرع خلايا جذعية مأخوذة من نخاع العظام لفأر بالغ توجد فيها علامة تسمى «البروتين الفلورسنتي الاخضر»، داخل جسم فأر بالغ آخر قضي على كل نخاعه العظمي بواسطة الاشعاع. واظهر البحث ان الخلايا المزروعة انتقلت الى عدة مواقع داخل الدماغ، وانها قد استجابت لبيئة منطقتها وقامت بتنفيذ اعمال الخلايا العصبية . وصرح كبار الخبراء الاميركيين الذين تابعوا هذين البحثين ان نتائجهما تبشر بآفاق واسعة لعلاج امراض الدماغ. الا ان خبراء آخرين اشاروا الى ان اسئلة كثيرة لا تزال تنتظر اجاباتها قبل اختبارها فعلا على الانسان، واهم هذه الاسئلة العوامل التي تقود الى نمو وتطور الخلايا الجذعية الى نوع من الخلايا العصبية.

الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية لعلاج داء باركنسون : اكد العلماء انهم الان اقرب من اي وقت مضى لايجاد علاج شاف لداء باركنسون باستخدام خلايا رئيسية مستخلصة من الاجنة. حيث اثبت التجارب التي اجريت على الفئران المخبرية بأستخدم الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية التي تستطيع ان تتخصص الى اي نوع من انسجة الجسم, والتي يمكن ان يتم استنباتها بأعداد كبيرة. واستخدم العلماء هذه الخلايا حتى تنتج مادة (الدوبامين) عندما تزرع في ادمغة الفئران. 

الخلايا النخاعية لعلاج سرطان الكلى : بدأ علاج تجريبي للسرطان يحصل خلاله المريض على خلايا نخاع عظمي من اخ او اخت بالاضافة الى عقاقير تثبط الجهاز المناعي يظهر نتائج واعدة فيما يتعلق بعلاج سرطان الكلى الذي لا شفاء منه حتى الان . حيث ان بعض خلايا الدم التي تعرف بالخلايا الجذعية غالبا ما تشن هجوما على الجسم بشكل عام وعلى الخلايا السرطانية بشكل خاص عند نقلها الى المصابين بأورام سرطانية. ولكن من خلال اضعاف جهاز المناعة بصورة مؤقتة وحقن الخلايا الجذعية من احد اشقاء المريض فانه يمكن تدريب بعض الخلايا الجذعية الجديدة على مهاجمة الورم . وقد اجريت التجربة على 19 مريضا ولكن تسعة من 19 مريضا لم يستجيبوا على الاطلاق للعلاج في حين قتلت اثاره الجانبية اثنين . وقد حذر الباحثون من انه مازال في مراحله التجريبية. ولكن عشرة من 19 مريضا استجابوا للعلاج. وفي ثلاث من الحالات اختفت الاورام وكانت النتيجة مذهلة اذ بينت التحاليل فيما بعد انكماش حجم الاورام كان مذهلا ، كما ان اثنين فقط من الذين تحسنت حالاتهم انتكسوا مرة اخرى . 

الخلايا الجذعية لعلاج مرضى الكبد : ومن ناحية أخرى توصل العلماء الى اكتشاف جديد يفتح أبواب الأمل لمرضى الكبد وذلك باستخدام خلايا الدم الأولية الموجودة بالنخاع العظمى حيث اثبت العلماء تحول تلك الخلايا بعد زراعتها فى شخص ما الى خلايا كبدية ، وقد لاحظوا وجود خلايا كبدية ذكرية فى كبد امرأة تم زرع نخاع عظمى من رجل فيها ، وهذا الاكتشاف يمكن استخدامه لعلاج كثير من الحالات التى تعانى من فشل كبدى سواء نتيجة للاعراض الجانبية للأدوية أو نتيجة للأورام السرطانية ، وبزرع الخلايا الاولية من النخاع العظمى للمرض نفسه يمكن تلافى مشكلة رفض الجسم للانسجة الغريبة.

الخلايا الجذعية لمعالجة مرضى السكر : قال باحثون انهم نقلوا خلايا جذعية من جنين فأر الى خلايا تنتج الانسولين في خطوة قد تؤدي الى اسلوب يحدث ثورة جديدة في علاج مرض البول السكري. وقال الباحثون انهم استحثوا الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية في الفئران لتوليد اربعة انواع من الخلايا تحولت الى كتل نسيجية متخصصة. وقال الباحثون ان كل هذه الانواع تفرز الانسولين وهرمونات بنكرياسية وتتجمع فوق بعضها لتكوين كتل تشبه كتل الخلايا النسيجية المنتجة للانسولين في البنكرياس والتي تسمى جزر لانجرهانز. 

الهندسة الوراثية والخلايا الجذعية لعلاج الروماتيزم والتهاب المفاصل : ابتدع العلماء الالمان طريقة جديدة لمعالجة مرض الروماتيزم الذي يعتبر اكثر أمراض المناعة الذاتية شيوعا في العالم. وتعتمد التقنية التي استخدمها الباحثون على طريقة مستحدثة لحفظ المكونات الهامة من نظام المناعة في جسم الانسان، وتحطيم بقية هذا النظام بواسطة الأدوية الكيمياوية، ثم استخدام خلايا المنشأ «الخلايا الجذعية» لإعادة بناء هذا النظام على أسس سليمة. وذكر البروفسور المسؤول ، ان هدف العلاج هو تحطيم جهاز المناعة القديم، المولد للأجسام المضادة التي تهاجم جسم الانسان، وإعادة بنائه لاحقا بواسطة زرع ما يسمى بخلايا المنشأ الذاتية Autologous Stem Cells . وأكد على ان العديد من الدراسات السابقة أثبتت إمكانية استبدال خلايا النظام الدفاعي المضطربة، في حالة الروماتيزم، بخلايا المنشأ المستمدة من ذات الانسان، وان ذلك يفلح في تجديد نظام مناعة المريض. ومورست الطريقة مع 9 مرضى يعانون من آلام حادة ناجمة عن الروماتيزم فلم تتسبب بموت أي مريض او تعريض حياة المرضى للخطر. غير ان العلاج لم يفلح مع 5 مرضى، وأفلح في تخليص 3 مرضى من الروماتيزم طوال 38 شهرا، ونجح في شفاء مريض آخر من المرض طوال 9 أشهر.
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*ابتكار بديل لاستنساخ الأجنة : نجحت الدكتورة الهام أبو الجدايل الباحثة السعودية فى ابتكار بديل لاستنساخ الأجنة للأغراض العلاجية من خلال استنباط ، ما يعرف بالخلايا الجذعية من خلايا أشخاص بالغين دون الوقوع فى الورطة الاخلاقية التى تحيط باستنساخ الأجنة واستخدامها فى الاغراض العلمية والعلاجية . وتشير الباحثة الى أن التقنية الجديدة تستطيع علاج العديد من الامراض المستعصية مثل الشلل الرعاشي واللوكيميا والزهايمر. وقد توصلت الدكتورة الى هذا الاكتشاف بمحض الصدفة حيث كانت تجرى بحثا لقتل خلايا الدم البيضاء ووجدت أن هذه الخلايا الكاملة النمو والتي تختص بعمليات الدفاع عن الجسم يمكن عند ملامستها لمادة حيوية أن تعود الى مرحلة بدائية من مراحل التكوين وهى مرحلة النشأة أو مايعرف بالخلايا الجذعية ، وهي خلايا بدائية غير متخصصة وظيفيا ، وهذه الخلايا قادرة على تعمير أنسجة وأعضاء عديدة فى الجسم بما فيها الخلايا العصبية. وتؤكد الباحثة ان عملية تحول خلايا متخصصة الى خلايا جذعية أو أولية هي عملية تميز ارتجاعى ، وترجعها الى حدوث محو لبرنامج الخلية المتخصصة إلى أن يصبح برنامجا مبسطا كما هو الحال فى الخلايا الجذعية ومن ثم يمكن برمجة الخلايا ثانية للقيام بوظائف متعددة مشيرة الى أن ذلك كله يمكن أن يحدث خلال ساعات كما أن تكاليف هذه العملية بسيطة للغاية. 

******************
يتبع






أرجواااا عدم الرد الأن
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*بنوك الحبل السري Umbilical cord banks


أنشأت أولى البنوك في العالم لحفظ الأموال ، وكانت تعتبر فتحا كبيرا في عالم الاقتصاد والأموال ، وهنا عرف معنى كلمة بنك وهو المكان الذي تحفظ فيه أموال المودعين ، ويستردونها في حالة الحاجة إليها . وجاء تطور الطب عبر السنين باكتشاف عمليات نقل الدم والاستفادة منه . ولعدم إمكانية تصنيع الدم صناعيا ، فقد قام العلماء على إيجاد طريقة لحفظ كميات كبيرة من الدم المتبرع للاستفادة منها في حالات الحرب والسلم . وحاليا بدأ النوع الجديد من البنوك بالظهور والتي بدأت تأخذ طريقا جديدا من خلال اكتشاف فوائد دم الحبل السري الذي يعتبر أحد معجزات الولادة والذي لم يهتم إليه أحد سابقا ، واصبح الآن منقذا لحياة آلاف من المرضى ، ولكون هذا الدم يحتوي على كمية من الخلايا الجذعية القادرة على إعادة بناء خلايا الدم والجهاز المناعي لدى المرضى المصابين بأمراض كابيضاض الدم leukemia وأنواع أخرى من السرطان ، مما أهله لأن يكون المنقذ في علاج الكثير من الأمراض . ولأن هذا الدم يتم الحصول عليه أثناء عملية الولادة ( وهو وقت محدود نسبيا ) ، فلابد من حفظه في ظروف خاصة للاستفادة منه في علاج الكثير من الأمراض ، ويبشر استعمال دم الحبل السري بآفاق جديدة في عالم الطب والعلاج .

يعتبر الحبل السري مصدرا غنيا للخلايا الجذعية المصنعة للدم Hematopoietic stem cells ، وهي السليفة لكل ما يحتويه الدم ، بدءا من الخلايا الدموية البيض white blood cells المقاومة للعدوى ، والخلايا الحمر red blood cells الحاملة للأوكسجين ، إلى الصفائح الدموية platelets التي تسهل عملية تخثر الدم بعد حدوث إصابة أو جرح ما .







**وتكفي الخلايا الجذعية الموجودة في مشيمة واحدة لإعادة بناء خلايا الدم والجهاز المناعي عند طفل مصاب بابيضاض الدم leukemia ( وهو مرض يتميز بانقسام خلايا الدم البيض بصورة غير سوية مما يوجب قتلها بالمعالجة الكيمياوية ) ، وتكفي لعلاج شخص بالغ في حال تنميتها في ظروف خاصة .


وعند الرجوع للماضي كان على الأطباء البحث عن مانح ليؤمنوا نقي (نخاع) العظم bone marrow الذي يحتوي أيضا على خلايا جذعية منتجة للخلايا الدموية والمناعية . ولكن لسوء الحظ كان الكثيرون يموتون خلال فترة البحث الطويلة عن مانح يطابق النوع النسيجي للمريض . أو بسبب المضاعفات الناتجة عن عدم تطابق النقي الممنوح تطابقا جيدا ؛ أما دم الحبل السري القابل للحفظ لفترات طويلة ، فهو اكثر احتمالا للتطابق الجيد واقل احتمالا لأحداث المضاعفات لان الخلايا الجذعية في دم الحبل السري تختلف مناعيا عن تلك الموجودة في نقي العظم عند البالغين ، وكذلك تتميز بأنها اكثر تحملا tolerance . 

وعلى الرغم من أن العلاج بهذه الطريقة لا يشمل علاج جميع الأمراض . ولكن العلماء يتأملون بإمكانية تطوير هذه الطريقة العلاجية لتشمل علاج أمراض أخرى في المستقبل القريب ، ولكون هذه الطريقة قد حققت نجاحات كبيرة ، فأن العلماء ينظرون إليها نظرة مشرقة في سبيل تحقيق مكاسب طبية كبيرة . ومن أهم الأمراض التي يسعى العلماء الآن لتحقيق نجاحات فيها ، وقد تم فعلا النجاح في قسم منها : 

أمراض الدم: ابيضاض الدم leukemia باختلاف أنواعه الحادة والمزمنة ، وفقر الدم بأنواعه المختلفة ( فقر الدم المنجلي Sickle cell anemia ، فقر الدم الفرانكفوني ، فقر الدم الغير مستجيب للعلاج ، الخ ... ) . 

أمراض النخاع الشوكي .

مرض هوجكن Hodgkin's disease. 

أنواع متعددة من السرطان ( سرطان الثدي ، سرطان الدم ، سرطان الكلى ، الخ ... ) . 

أمراض جهاز المناعة ( نقص خلايا T ، نقص خلايا B ، إعادة تشكيل الجهاز المناعي للرضع المولودين ولديهم عوز مناعي مشترك sever combined immunodeficiency ، الخ ... ) . 

متلازمة هرلر Hurler's syndrome ، التي تسبب تنكسا عصبيا مستفحلا يؤدي في النهاية إلى الوفاة . وفي هذه الحال يستفاد من الخلايا الجذعية ليس فقد لتكوين خلايا الدم الحمراء والبيضاء ، بل أيضا في تكوين خلايا داعمة للدماغ . 

وهناك آمال كبيرة من العلماء على هذا النوع من العلاج لتحقيق فتحا مهما في مجال الطب والعلاج الحديث . 

بعد التعرف على المميزات الواضحة لاغتراس دم الحبل السري ، قامت عدة مراكز طبية ومستشفيات وبعض الجامعات بتأسيس بنوك لحفظ دم الحبل السري ، تمكن الأم الراغبة في منح دم الحبل السري الخاص بوليدها ليستعمل من قبل الغرباء المحتاجين إليه . وقد أنشأت الكثير من هذه البنوك وانتشرت في أنحاء مختلفة من العالم ، منها الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية و ألمانيا وإيطاليا وتايوان وسنغافورة وبريطانيا واستراليا . 
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*تاريخ تطور نقل دم الحبل السري : 

ظهر أول دليل على إمكان الاستفادة الطبية من دم الحبل السري عام 1972 ، و تم ذلك عن طريق إعطاء مصاب بابيضاض الدم عمره 16 سنة دم الحبل السري بالتسريب الوريدي infusion . وبعد مرور أسبوع واحد وجد أن دم المريض يحتوي على خلايا حمر منشؤها الخلايا الجذعية للمانح . 

في عام 1980 بدأ التفكير والمقارنة بين خلايا الحبل السري ونقي العظم المنقول ، ولم يتم التأكد من ذلك إلا في عام 1989 عبر التوضيح أن دم الحبل السري يحتوي على نفس كمية الخلايا الجذعية الموجودة في نقي العظم . 

وفي العام نفسه تمت أول عملية نقل خلايا جذعية من حبل سري إلى طفل مصاب بمرض وراثي ( الأنيميا الفانكوني Fanconi anima ) عن طريق استعمال دم الحبل السري لأخته الوليدة . 

في عام 1991 تمت أول عملية لنقل دم الحبل السري لطفل مصاب بابيضاض الدم المزمن ( اللوكيميا ) . وكلا العمليتين نجحتا ، وأدت إلى ولادة آفاق جديدة في عملية نقل دم الحبل السري واستبداله 
بعملية نقل نقي العظم .

عام 1997 توصل العلماء إلى دليل أن اغتراس دم الحبل السري – حتى بين مانح ومتلق غير قريبين – هو أكثر أمانا من اغتراس نقي العظم 






**أهداف اغتراس دم الحبل السري : 

يهدف اغتراس دم الحبل السري إلى الحصول على مصدر للخلايا الجذعية الأكثر تطابقا مع النوع النسيجي لمريض معين . وهناك ست جينات رئيسية Human Leukocyte Antigens أو HLA ( وهي توجد على سطوح جميع خلايا الجسم ، ومن خلالها يتعرف جهاز المناعة على الخلايا ويتعامل معها على أساس كونها خلايا طبيعية ، أي تنتمي للذات ( self ) وما عدا ذلك يقوم بقتلها باعتبارها لا تنتمي للذات non-self . ومن هذه الجينات الست يمتلك كل شخص نسختين ( أو اليلين alleles ) لكل جينة من الجينات الست ، كل نسخة منهما تعود لأحد الأبوين ، ( يوجد من كل اليل أكثر من 30 نوعا مختلفا ) . ومن أجل اغتراس نقي العظم يهدف الأطباء إلى مطابقة الاليلات الستة ( من أصل 12 ) الأكثر ملائمة للاغتراس من الناحية السريرية . ولكن بسبب الاختلاف المناعي لخلايا دم الحبل السري عن خلايا نقي العظم ، يستطيع الأطباء استعمال عينات من دم الحبل السري تطابق خمسة فقط – أو حتى ثلاثة – من اليلات HLA . تتوضع النسخ الجينية المسؤولة عن صناعة بروتينات HLA على الصبغي رقم 6 . وبحسب قواعد علم الوراثة يكون احتمال أن يرث أخوان الصبغي رقم 6 نفسه من الأب والأم ، ومن ثم أن يكونا متطابقين نسيجيا بشكل جيد ، هو 25 % فقط .



إن الاختلافات في الجهاز المناعي للوليد يؤدي إلى تقليل احتمال قيام الخلايا المناعية في الحبل السري لديه بمهاجمة نسج المتلقي ( على أنها غريبة ) ، وبذلك تكون الخلايا المناعية في دم الحبل السري اقل إحداثا للضرر من ضرر خلايا نقي العظم . حيث أن تلقي غرسة من نقي عظم شخص لا يطابق النوع النسيجي للمريض بشكل جيد يمكن أن يكون مميتا ، في حالة إذا نجت كمية ولو قليلة جدا من الخلايا المناعية مؤدية إلى حصول داء الطعم حيال العائل Graft-versus-host disease أو GVHD ( وهي ظاهرة تتسم بمهاجمة الخلايا المغترسة ) ، وتقوم هذه الخلايا بمهاجمة جسم المتلقي على انه غريب . وتؤدي هذه الظاهرة إلى الإصابة بطفح جلدي مصحوب بقروح ، إضافة إلى أذية كبدية ، يمكن أن تتطور إلى فشل كبدي أو نزيف شديد بالجهاز العصبي ، وقد يؤدي هذا المرض سريعا إلى الوفاة .



يعتقد العلماء بأن مستقبل العلاج سيكون معتمدا على نقل دم الحبل السري . وسيوظف هذا التطور في تقوية جهاز المناعة لعلاج أمراض كالإيدز و السرطان . وتتميز هذه الطريقة بوجود الكثير من الفوائد التي تميزها عن عملية اغتراس خلايا من نقي العظم ، والتي تبشر بأفاق جديدة لتطور الطب الحديث وتفتح أبوابا في العلاج : 

وجود عدد غير محدد من المتبرعين ( حيث أن أغلب الأطفال الأصحاء جنينيا وجسديا بإمكان أهاليهم التبرع بهذا الدم ) . 

وجود استجابة أكبر للخلايا المنقولة من الحبل السري منه للخلايا المنقولة من نقي العظم . 

يمكن خزنه للاستعمال الشخصي ( للطفل المولود نفسه ) أو يمكن التبرع به للآخرين . 

انخفاض الإصابة بالمرض القاتل GVHD . 

انخفاض التكاليف المادية . 

قلة الآثار الجانبية . 

سهولة الحصول عليه من دون خطر أو ألم على الأم أو الطفل . 

ولكن مع وجود هذه الفوائد فهناك بعض المخاطر أو السلبيات في غرس دم الحبل السري ، ومن هذه السلبيات : 

احتمال وجود أخطاء وراثية ( جينية ) في الخلايا الجذعية في عينة دم الحبل السري ، مما يمكن أن يسبب مرضا عند المتلقي وهذه الحالات – التي تشمل فقر الدم الخلقي أو نقص المناعة – قد لا تظهر عند المانح إلا بعد عدة شهور أو سنوات . يكون دم حبله السري قد نقل خلالها إلى أشخاص آخرين ، ويمكن لبنوك دم الحبل السري أن تتجنب هذا الخطر بدرجة كبيرة عن طريق إجراء ما يشبه الحجر الصحي للدم مدة تتفاوت بين 6 و 12 شهرا تتصل خلالها بعائلة المانح للتأكد من تمتعه بصحة جيدة . 
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*وهناك سلبية أخرى لدم الحبل السري تتمثل في احتواء العينة الواحدة منه على عدد قليل نسبيا من الخلايا الجذعية . فمع أن دم الحبل السري يمكن أن يستعمل للاغتراس لدى البالغين ، توضح الدراسات انه بسبب العدد المحدود للخلايا الجذعية في عينة دم الحبل السري ، يستفيد المرضى الأضخم حجما ( الأكبر عمرا ) بشكل أقل من المرضى الأصغر حجما ( الأحدث عمرا ) . ويعمل الباحثون الآن على استحداث عدة طرق من أجل زيادة عدد الخلايا الجذعية في عينات دم الحبل السري عن طريق استعمال المغذيات nutrients وعوامل النمو growth factor . وكذلك يقومون بهندسة الخلايا الجذعية جنينا من أجل إصلاح الاضطرابات الوراثية كالعوز المناعي المشترك severe combined immunodeficiency ففي هذه الحالة ، يجمع الأطباء دم الحبل السري الخاص بالمريض ، ثم يقحمون جينات سوية في الخلايا الجذعية لدم الحبل السري ، ثم يعيدون حقن الخلايا في جسم الطفل . 

يبشر كل ذلك باستعمالات اكثر إثارة لدم الحبل السري . فإذا احتفظ بهذا الدم الخاص بمولود به خلل وراثي في نقي عظامه أو في دمه . يمكن عن طريق الهندسة الجينية إصلاح الخلل في دمه الذي تم جمعه ، ومن ثم يحقن الطفل به . وبذلك لن يعاني هذا الطفل أبدا من التأثيرات السلبية لمورث الجيني . وبخلاف ذلك ، يمكن أن يعالج مثل هذا الطفل بحقن خلايا جذعية من عينة دم حبل سري – كامل التطابق – لمانح من غير الأقرباء عن طريق بنك الدم . 

ما هو دور بنك الحبل السري : 
الجمع : 

بعد أن يخرج الوليد إلى الحياة ، لا يبقى على الأم إلا دفعة أخرى بعد عناء المخاض ، ليستطيع الطبيب إخراج الحبل السري umbilical cord " الذي كان يمد الطفل بالغذاء خلال فترة الحمل طوال الأشهر التسعة " . وبعد ذلك يقوم الطبيب بقطع الحبل السري . 

يقوم أولا بأخذ الحبل السري المقطوع ( 4- 8 إنشات ) ، ومن ثم تنظيفه بمحلول مطهر . 

تغرس بعد ذلك إبرة تنتهي بكيس بلاستيكي ( مثل الكيس الذي يتبرع فيه بالدم ) ، لجمع الدم من الحبل السري المقطوع ، وتترك لتملئ الكيس البلاستيكي عن طريق الجاذبية حتى يتوقف انتقال الدم . بعد ذلك تثبت المعلومات المطلوبة على الكيس ، بعد أن يتم إغلاقه بأحكام . وتضع معظم بنوك دم الحبل السري بطاقة تعريفية لكل عينة ، وبذلك تستطع تأمين صلة بالمانح تمتد لعدة سنوات . 

تتم هذه العملية خلال 2- 4 دقيقة . 

كذلك تسحب أنبوبتين من دم الأم . 





**مشيمة وحبل سري جاهزان لجمع الدم 
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*الخزن : 

بعد أن تمت عملية نقل الدم إلى بنك دم الحبل السري ، تجرى الفحوصات اللازمة عليه للتأكد من خلوه من الفيروسات والاعتلالات الجينية . يتم كذلك التأكد من صحة المولود للتأكد من خلوه من الأمراض الجينية والجرثومية . كما يتم التأكد من التنميط النسيجي tissue typing ، وتستغرق عملية مطابقة دم الحبل السري ثلاثة إلى أربعة أيام فقط . 

يتم بعد ذلك حفظ الدم في ثلاجات خاصة في ظروف ودرجات حرارة خاصة ( قد تصل إلى 196 درجة مئوية تحت لصفر ، وفي النتروجين السائل ) ، وتتم عملية التجميد هذه خلال 24 ساعة فقط من أخذ الدم .













**صورتان توضحان عملية حفظ الأكياس البلاستيكية التي تحتوي على دم الحبل السري . وتوضح الصورتان الثلاجة المستخدمة في التجميد ويظهر ذلك درجات الحرارة المنخفضة


بعد أن يتم خزنه والتأكد من صحة المولود ، والتأكد من أن الدم صالح صحيا ، وان هناك إمكانية لاستعماله ، يتم استخدامه في حالة طلبة من قبل شخص محتاج إليه حيث يخرج الدم من الثلاجات ويعامل معاملة خاصة ، لاستخراج المادة المطلوبة للقيام بعملية زراعتها في جسم المريض ، وربما تجرى عليه عمليات خاصة لتكثير وتنمية الخلايا الجذعية ( لكون هذه لخلايا محدودة العدد في دم الحبل السري ) .



أما عن آلية عمل هذه البنوك ، فهناك بنوك تقوم بشراء هذا الدم للاستفادة منه في بيعه إلى أشخاص هم بحاجة إليه ، أو إجراء التجارب العلمية عليه . أما النوع الثاني فيقوم بأخذ مبلغ معين من الوالدين الذين يودون جمع هذا الدم ، والاستفادة منه مستقبلا في علاج وليدهم لو أصيب بأمراض في المستقبل . ويمكن حفظ هذا الدم اكثر من 20 سنة ( حيث أثبتت هذه الخلايا قدرتها على مقاومة ظروف التجميد لسنين طويلة ) .


ويقدر أن حاجة الوليد إلى خلايا جذعية من حبله السري مستقبلا يتفاوت من 1/10000 إلى 1/200000 . وهذا مما يفتح المجال في التبرع بهذا الدم إلى مرضى آخرين بحاجة ماسة إلى هذا الدم لعلاجهم .

*
*




**صورة توضح عينة من دم الحبل السري المجمد

محفوظة في أحد بنوك دم الحبل السري



استعمالات أخرى لدم الحبل السري : 

نجح العلماء في استخدام الخلايا الجذعية في دم الحبل السري بتحويلها إلى خلايا مخ لدى الفئران . وهذا الإنجاز يبشر بفتح آفاق جديدة لاستخدامات أخرى لدم الحبل السري . حيث قام العلماء باستخلاص الخلايا المولدة من دماء الحبل السري . وإضافة حامض الريتينوك Retinoic acid وهرمون النمو لتحويلها إلى خلايا عصبية غير ناضجة . ثم حقنها في أوردة الفئران التي تعاني من جلطات دماغية . ونجحت هذه الطريقة في علاج الحيوانات بطريقة مذهلة . وتم الحصول على أفضل النتائج في حالة استخدام هذه الطريقة خلال اليوم الأول من حدوث الجلطة . وقد تمكنت الفئران التي حقنت من الحركة بصورة افضل ، وبعد شهر لوحظ تحسن بمعدل 80% . ولوحظ أن الخلايا التي حقنت حلت محل الخلايا المدمرة ، ليس هذا فقط بل عززت في ما يبدو من عملية علاج التلف في الدماغ . 

كما يقوم العلماء على استثمار هذه الخلايا الجذعية في عمليات إنتاج خلايا الكبد والعظام والغضاريف وعضلات القلب . 

كما تم الاستفادة من الخلايا الجذعية الموجودة في الحبل السري في علاج طفلة كانت تعاني من ورم أرومة العصبي Neuroblastoma.

وقد أثبت دم الحبل السري نجاحه ، وقد يغني في المستقبل عن المصادر الأخرى للخلايا الجذعية ليحل دم الحبل السري محلها ، لكونه لا يشكل خطرا على الأم أو الطفل ، ويختلف مناعيا ، وسهولة الحصول عليه ، بالإضافة إلى سهولة التعامل معه وتكثيره و وإمكانية حفظه لفترات طويلة ، وقلة الأخطار من استعماله ، وقلة القيود الأخلاقية على استخدام هذا النوع من الخلايا 



**********************************
يتبع





**أرجوووووا عدم الرد الأن
*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*العلاج الطبيعي Physiotherapy


دراسة جديدة لفهم كيفية تنظيم عملية المشي
--------------------------------------------------------------

يجرب الباحثون الآن تقنية جديدة لتميز الأعصاب الموجودة في الحبل الشوكي ، التي تتحكم في الخطوات المتتابعة يمينا ويسارا خلال عملية المشي . وقد توصل الباحثون إلى نتائج جعلتهم على بعد خطوات من الفهم الكامل للدائرة العصبية التي تنسق حركات المشي ، والتي ستكون مهمة جدا في تطوير علاجات جديدة لمرضى الشلل. 


طبقا لما يقوم به الباحثين ، فأن استعمال هذه التقنية الجينية سيزيد من معرفتنا عن شبكات الأعصاب المتخصصة في الحبل الشوكي ، وبالتالي من معرفتنا للدائرة العصبية المسؤولة عن الحركة في الحبل الشوكي . بالإضافة إلى أن الفهم الجيد لهذا الموضوع سيكون له دور حاسم في تطوير خطط جديدة لإعادة الوظائف الحركية التي تتعطل بسبب الشلل نتيجة أذى أو مرض في الحبل الشوكي . 


يعمل الباحثون على تعريف هذه الأعصاب وبالتالي إيجاد تطبيقات يمكن أن تكون مفيدة في تعريف الدائرة الداخلية في الحبل الشوكي ، المسؤولة عن العلميات الأخرى مثل عملية التنفس ، بالإضافة إلى حركات لا إرادية أخرى لا تدخل ضمن مجال عمل الدماغ . 


نشر فريق البحث بقيادة مارتن د كولدنغ من معهد سالك للدراسات الإحيائية ، وثوماس ام شيسيل من جامعة كولومبيا ، بحث في مجلة أعصاب (Neuron ) ، يهدف هذا البحث حسب قول كولدنغ : " إلى تعريف الأعصاب التي تدخل في دائرة تدعى " محرك النموذج المركزي (Central pattern generators ) ، والتي تولد إشارات الحركة المتناسقة يسار – يمين والتي تجعل المشي ممكنا " ، ثم يكمل قوله : " بالطبع فأن لدى الناس معرفة بأن الأعصاب المحركة الموجودة في هذه الدائرة تؤدي إلى عمل العضلات ، لكن لا أحد يعلم ما هي الأعصاب الداخلية الموجودة ضمن الأعصاب الحركية ، والمسؤولة عن تنظيم عملية المشي المنسقة " . ثم يضيف : " الدراسات التشريحية السابقة لم تزود بأي جزيئات او وظائف مهمة يمكن أن تعمل على تميز هذه الأعصاب الداخلية " . 


في دراسات سابقة ، شاركت فيها الساندرا بيراني من مختبر شيسيل ، ذكرت أن مجموعة عملية من الأعصاب الداخلية ، تدعى الأعصاب الداخلية في أو ( VO ) ، تحتاج إلى مفتاح جيني يدعى دي بي اكس واحد ( Dbx1 ) ، ليطور فعالية هذه الأعصاب . مثل هذه المفاتيح الجينية ، التي تدعى أيضا بعوامل النسخ ( Transcription Factors ) ، تتحكم في فعالية مجموعة من الجينات خلال فترة تكوينها وتخصصها في الجنين . 


كذلك لاحظت بيرني وزملائها الامتداد التشريحي لمثل هذه الأعصاب التي تحمل المفتاح الجيني دي بي اكس واحد ( Dbx1 ) ، في الحبل الشوكي لفأر ، وتظهر هذه الأعصاب امتدادا في أحد جوانب الحبل الشوكي ، وفي الوقت نفسه تعبر إلى الجانب الآخر من الحبل الشوكي لترتبط بالأعصاب الحركية . علمت بيرني أن مثل لوحة الامتداد هذه تميز الدائرة التي تتحكم في فعالية المحرك الداخلي لعملية المشي يمين – يسار . 


يحاول غولدنغ وزملاءه اكتشاف هل أن الأعصاب الداخلية مثل في أو ( VO ) ، تشارك بشكل حقيقي في مولد النموذج المركزي المتحكم بتناغم المشي يمين ويسار؟ ذلك من خلال الدراسات الإلكترووظيفية Electrophysiological ، على الحبال الشوكية للفئران . وقد وجدوا ذلك ، فطالما الحبال الشوكية طبيعية فهي تظهر فعالية الإلكترونية مثالية من قبل الأعصاب الحركية بالنسبة لتناسق حركة المشي يمين – يسار . أما بالنسبة للفئران المحورة جينيا والتي فقدت المفتاح الجيني دي بي اكس واحد ( Dbx1 ) فقد أظهرت حركات غير طبيعية عند التحفيز . هذا النموذج غير الطبيعي بالنسبة لحركاته سيكون صفة مميزة للمشي غير المنسق ( ataxia ) ، في حالة الفئران التي عانت من طفرة جينية في دي بي اكس واحد . 


طبقا لبحث كولدنغ وشيسيل ، فأن مناقشة مولد النموذج المركزي سيوفر نظام تصميمي قيم لفهم الآلية عمل الدائرة الداخلية للحبل الشوكي . يقول كولدنغ في هذا المجال : " يوجد أنظمة قليلة نأمل بفهمنا لها أن نتعلم كيف أن مكونات الدائرة يمكنها توليد بعض مظاهر الحركة ، سيمكـننا ذلـك من الوصول إلى الفهـم الكامل لهذا النظام " . 


يرى شيسيل أن هذه بداية لما يعرف بالحصاد الكبير لمعرفة جديدة من خلال استخدام هذا المجال . فهو يقول أن استعمال هذه التقنية الجينية سيميز في البداية الأعصاب الداخلية من نوع في أو ( VO ) فقط ، والتي ستمثل البداية لما سيتفرع من تقنيات ستعمل على تعريف مواد خاصة في الأعصاب الموجودة في الدماغ والحبل الشوكي. يكمل شيسيل فيقول : " نعتقد أن هناك درزن من المجموعات المختلفة من الأعصاب الداخلية ، التي لدى كل مجموعة منها هوية جينية مستقلة ، في مثل هذه القضية ، هناك واحدة من هذه المجموعات يمكن أن تصنع جزيئات تتدفق في سبيل إصلاح هذه الأعصاب ، وعادة تتضمن مثل هذه الإصلاحات مجموعات جزئية من الأعصاب المتخصصة غير الفعالة ، فمن خلال استعمال عوامل النسخ المميزة لتغير فعاليتها أو إدخال مواد لإخمادها ، أي جعلها غير فعالة ، أو حتى قتلها" . ثم يكمل : " مع تقنيات الإخماد هذه على سبيل المثال ، يمكنك تحليل التصرفات الحركية الداخلية عندما تكون هذه الأعصاب فعالة ، ثم مقارنتها من خلال جعل هذه الأعصاب خامدة ، غير فعالة ، وملاحظة التغييرات ، ثم إرجاع فـعاليتها مـرة أخرى " . 


ربما تساعد هذه التقنيات التعريفية والإصلاحية ، العلماء على تطوير خطط طبية سريرية لإعادة تشغيل الحبل الشوكي . يقول شيسيل في هذا المجال : " جزء من مشكلة إعادة القدرة على الحركة عند المرضى المصابين بأذى في الحبل الشوكي هي في كيفية إعادة تأسيس الارتباط بين الدماغ والحبل الشوكي ، بالإضافة إلى جزء آخر من المهم جدا الوصول إليه وهو الفهم الكافي لأنظمة الحركة في الحبل الشوكي ، والذي يؤدي فهمه الجيد إلى إنجاز أو إخراج عملية إعادة تشغيل الوصلات بشكل صحيح لإنجاز الوظائف " . ثم يضيف : " تمثل هذه التقنية خطوة صغيرة باتجاه معرفة مفهوم التحكم في الأعصاب الداخلية للحبل الشوكي ، عندما ندرك هذا المفهوم ، سيكون لدينا الأساس في كيفية صيانة الحبل الشوكي المحطم من خلال إعادة تشغيل الأعصاب الداخلية وبالتالي إعادة الوظيفة الأساسية للحبل الشوكي" . 


ستمكن تقنيات التعريف الجيني الباحثين من التميز بين أنواع الأعصاب التي لديها تأثير في نماذج الحبال الشوكية المصابة عند حيوانات المختبر ، والمهمة في إعادة تشغيل وظائف الحبل الشوكي . يختتم شيسيل قوله : " ربما تمكننا هذه المعرفة من وضع خطط لاختيار أماكن للتركيز عليها في إعادة نمو بعض المركبات المركزية الأساسية في الحبل الشوكي المصاب ، وبالتالي نعطي اهتماما اقل إلى الخلايا الأقل أهمية " . 
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*تمرينات لعلاج سلس البول

د. محمود قناوي 
ماجستير العلاج الطبيعي جامعة القاهرة - مستشفي الحسين الجامعي



يعاني الكثير من المسنين من مشاكل سلس البول (عدم التحكم الكامل في البول) والشكوى من انفلات البول مع الكحة أو العطس أو رفع الأشياء أو الضحك أو تغيير الأوضاع. 

هي شكوى شائعة في كبار السن وخاصة السيدات. وهذه المشكلة لها أثر نفسي سيئ إذ يشعر الشخص بأنه غير متحكم في جسده. حيث تحدث تغيرات متعلقة بالتقدم في السن في الجهاز البولي ، وتشمل ضعف قدرة مجرى البول على الإغلاق الكامل ، زيادة البول الباقي بعد التبول وأسباب أخرى . ويجب أن ننظر إلى هذه المشكلة كأمر يمكن علاجه والتحكم به بدلا من النظر إليه بشكل سلبي كمشكلة يجب التعايش معها.

تشير الدراسات أن عمل برنامج لتقوية عضلات أرضية الحوض تؤدي إلى نتائج جيدة لمرضى سلس البول (و هي العضلات التي تكون أرضية عضلية مرنة وقوية لقاع الحوض وهي العضلات التي تتحكم في خروج أو حبس البول). 

التمرين 



ينام المسن على ظهره والساقين مفتوحين ثم يحاول أن يقبض عضلات مجرى البول والمستقيم ( كأنه يحاول أن يمنع نزول البول والبراز ) ويحاول أن يحافظ على هذا الانقباض من 3 –5 ثواني ، ثم يستريح ضعف وقت الانقباض ( أي إذا كان وقت انقباض العضلة 3 ثوان يكون وقت الاسترخاء 6 ثوان ، ثم يكرر هذا التمرين مع التركيز على الإحساس بالعضلة ، وهي مشدودة ورؤيتها وهي تنقبض ، ثم وهي تسترخي ، أو الإحساس بهذا الانقباض بيده ( حول مجرى البول ) ثم الإحساس باسترخاء هذه العضلة ، وكبرنامج مقترح لتقوية هذه العضلات يمكن عمل أربع مجموعات من التمرين يومياً كل مجموعة تتكون من 10 انقباضات مستمرة ( من 3-5 ثوان ) مع فترة استرخاء بين كل انقباض كما سبق ومن 10 - 20 انقباض سريع ( انقباض سريع لمدة ثانية مثلاً ثم استرخاء سريع ) مع زيادة العدد في كل يوم بمعدل 10 انقباضات لكل مجموعة للوصول إلى 200 تكرار للتمرين يومياً على الأقل ( يمكن أن يكون هذا التكرار حسب قدرة المريض على أداءه تزداد تدريجياً ) . و يلاحظ أداء هذه التمرينات والمثانة غير ممتلئة . 

يمكن أداء التمرين أثناء التبول ، حيث يقوم المريض أثناء نزول البول بمحاولة وقف نزوله ثم استمرار نزوله وتكرار ذلك عدة مرات . و يفضل أداء تمرينات تقوية عضلات أرضية الحوض في البداية من وضع النوم على الظهر أو الجنب ، حيث يكون ذلك أسهل ، ثم التدرج لأدائها أثناء الجلوس والوقوف. في بعض المرضى يحدث خروج للبول عند الحركة من وضع الجلوس للوقوف ، ولمقاومة هذه القابلية يمكن أداء الانقباض أثناء هذه الحركة لمنع هذا التسرب أثناء تغيير الوضع.

التمرين المتدرج للعضلات المتحكمة في منع خروج البول ويسمى تمرين المصعد ( الأسانسير ) حيث يتخيل المريض وكأنه يركب المصعد الذي يصعد من دور لآخر ويحاول أن يقبض هذه العضلات مع زيادة شدة الانقباض كلما صعد المصعد من دور لآخر ، ثم الاسترخاء التدريجي أيضاً للعضلات ، حيث يحاول الاسترخاء بشكل متدرج كلما نزل المصعد من دور لآخر .

وتتميز هذه التمرينات بأنها يمكن أن تؤدي من أي وضع وفي أي مكان وأي وقت حيث يمكنك أدائها في أي وقت دون أن يشعر بك أحد. 


إرشادات لمرضى آلام الرقبة




*



*تجنب الاستمرار في وضع الجلوس لفترة طويلة خاصة الجلوس الذي تكون فيه مضطرا لتثبيت وضع الرقبة في اتجاه واحد مثل القراءة أو الكتابة أو مشاهدة التليفزيون. وإذا كان ذلك ضرورياً فاعتدل واسترح كل خمسة عشر دقيقة علي الأقل و تمشى قليلا وقم بعمل بعض التمرينات الخفيفة الموصوفة من الأخصائي. 
حافظ علي وضع رأسك مستقيما أثناء الجلوس ويجب أن يكون طول المكتب أو المنضدة التي تعمل عليها مناسباً بحيث تمنع انحناء رقبتك عليها ويجب أن يكون المكتب قريباً منك. 

**









**يمكن وضع قاعدة خشبية مائلة صغيرة على المكتب لتساعد علي القراءة أو الكتابة بدون انحناء الرقبة حيث يكون ما تكتبه أو تقرأه في مستوي النظر. 
الوضع الأمثل للعمل على الكمبيوتر يكون بوضع الشاشة بحيث يكون مركزها في مستوي أنف الشخص الجالس أمامها وبوضع لوحة المفاتيح بحيث يكون الأكتاف في وضع معتدل (غير مرفوعين لأعلي) وبكون الكوع مثني تسعين درجة و يكون المعصم مسترخياً في وضع ثلاثون درجة


تجنب وضع شاشة الكمبيوتر علي أحد جانبي المكتب حيث يجب أن يكون أمامك مباشرة و كذلك الحال بالنسبة لشاشة التلفزيون حيث لا يجب أن تكون في وضع يجعلك تلتفت إلى أحد الجانبين لوقت طويل بل إلى الأمام. 
الوضع الطبيعي للرأس هو أن تكون علي استقامة واحدة مع العمود الفقري بمعني أنه عند النظر للشخص من الجانب تكون الأذن علي خط واحد مع الكتف فكلما زاد زحف الرقبة إلى الأمام من هذا الوضع زادت الضغوط علي فقرات وعضلات الرقبة. فكلما زحفت الرأس للأمام بمقدار بوصة واحدة (2.5 سم) معناه زيادة الضغوط علي فقرات الرقبة السفلي بمقدار وزن الرأس . لذا حافظ علي رأسك في وضع مستقيم دائما. 











** 

تجنب وضع سماعة التليفون أو المحمول بين الكتف و الرأس لأن ذلك يؤدي إلى تحميل زائد على فقرات و أنسجة الرقبة . 


تجنب تعريض رقبتك لتيارات الهواء وحاول تجنب التغيرات المفاجئ للجو كالانتقال من جو ساخن إلى التكييف. 
يمكن استخدام وسادة تحت الذراعين بحيث يستند الذراعين عليها من الإبطين إلى الكوعين أثناء القراءة لضمان وضع الكتاب في مستوي النظر بدون انحناء الرقبة ولتقليل التحميل الزائد على فقرات وأنسجة الرقبة وعلى الأكتاف حيث ستحمل الوسادة عنك وزن الذراعين والكتاب ويمكن استخدام هذه الطريقة أثناء أعمال التريكو أو الحياكة. 
الجلوس علي كرسي طويل مع مكتب قصير يضع الرقبة والظهر في وضع خاطئ. 
تجنب القراءة أو مشاهدة التليفزيون وأنت مستلقياً علي السرير حيث في أغلب الأوضاع ستكون رقبتك في وضع سيئ. 
ندما تعاني من نوبة تقلص وألم بعضلات الرقبة والأكتاف يمكن وضع قربة المياه الساخنة وتحتها فوطة خفيفة على عضلات الرقبة والأكتاف لمدة عشرين دقيقة أو تعريض عضلات الرقبة والأكتاف لتيار المياه الساخنة من الدش ولكن تجنب التعرض للتيارات الهوائية بعد ذلك مباشرة. 
تجنب النوم أثناء الجلوس أو أثناء ركوب الأتوبيس أو السيارة. 
يجب أن يتجنب مريض آلام الرقبة حمل الأشياء الثقيلة أو دفع أو جذب الأشياء ( خاصة الثقيلة ) بقوة ويجب أن يتجنب الأوضاع التي يضطر فيها إلى رفع رأسه لأعلى لفترة طويلة مثل دهان السقف أو تأمل السماء . 
تجنب استخدام النظارة ثنائية البؤرة(نظر و قراءة معا) للقراءة من علي شاشة الكمبيوتر. 
توضح الصورة التالية مقدار الضغوط داخل غضاريف الرقبة (بالكيلو باسكال وهو وحدة لقياس الضغط) في مختلف الأوضاع للرقبة ومنه يتضح أن الضغوط تكون أقل أثناء النوم وأثناء الجلوس مع وضع معتدل للرقبة وتزيد مع انحناء الرقبة وتزيد أكثر مع رجوع الرقبة للخلف ومن ثم يجب تجنب هذين الوضعين قدر الإمكان لتجنب الضغوط ومن ثم الألم و تقلص العضلات.






**حاول النوم مع الاحتفاظ برأسك ورقبتك في وضع مستقيم بحيث لا تكون الوسادة عالية جداً أو منخفضة جداً سواء كان ذلك وأنت نائم علي جانبك أو علي ظهرك . تجنب استخدام وسادة صغيرة جدًا أو صلبة جدًا أو من النوع الذي ينضغط بسهولة بحيث تصبح عديمة الفائدة ويجب أيضًا أن تكون الوسادة غير صلبة بحيث تأخذ شكل رأسك ولكن في نفس الوقت ما تزال تملأ الفراغ ما بين السرير وبين رقبتك وعند النوم على جنبك إذا كان كتفيك عريضين استخدام مخدة عالية بحيث تملأ هذا الفراغ وإذا كان كتفيك غير عريضين استخدم مخدة أصغر فما يحكم حجم الوسادة هو أن تجعل هذه الوسادة العمود الفقري للرقبة مستقيمًا مع باقي العمود الفقري ويجب ملاحظة أن المخدة لا توضع تحت كتفيك بل ما بين رقبتك وكتفيك.

*

************************
يتبع





أرجواااااا عدم الرد الأن*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*الشيخوخة و مشاكل المسنين الحركية

إعداد: دكتور أخصائي العلاج الطبيعي ماجستير العلاج الطبيعي

صاحب التحسن الكبير في الرعاية الصحية في العالم ازدياد عدد المسنين في المجتمع حيث يتوقع الخبراء أن يكون 20% من سكان العالم عام 2030 من المسنين فوق 65 عام . ولا يجب النظر للشيخوخة كمرض و لكن كعملية طبيعية تشمل التغير التدريجي في الشكل و الوظيفة والقدرة على تحمل الضغوط وهو يبدأ من التدهور المتدرج الذي يحدث من قمة النضج البدني والصحي في العقد الثالث من العمر حيث ( لسوء الحظ ) تبدأ التغيرات الفسيولوجية المتعلقة بالسن مبكرا جدا عما نتصور. 

وعلامات الشيخوخة كما نعرفها هي قصر القامة وانخفاض في المحتوي العضلي للجسم والشعر الأبيض وتجاعيد البشرة وضعف التناسق العضلي الحركي وسن اليأس عند النساء ونقص الخصوبة للرجال وفقد الأسنان. ويصاحب ذلك عوامل نفسية واجتماعية مثل ضعف التقدير للذات وضعف الرغبة في العمل والاكتئاب والوحدة وضعف المصادر المالية.

ويبدأ قوام المسن وانحناءات ظهره الطبيعية في التدهور مع تقدم السن حيث تتحرك الرأس للأمام ويزيد انحناء الفقرات الصدرية ويختفي الانحناء الأمامي للفقرات القطنية ويصبح العمود الفقري مثل حرف C بدلا من انحناءاته الطبيعية وتبدأ الركبتين في الانثناء وكل هذه الأوضاع الخاطئة تغير من ميكانيكية أجزاء الجسم وتؤدى إلي آلام واستهلاك زائد للطاقة.






**التغيرات العضلية مع تقدم السن: يبدأ الشخص بعد سن الثلاثين في فقد من 3-5% من المحتوى العضلي كل عشر سنوات مع زيادة أكبر ما بعد الستين يمكن أن تصل إلي 30% كل عشر سنوات بعد السبعين وأكثر الضعف يكون في عضلات الجذع والساقين وهي العضلات الهامة لكل أنشطتنا الحركية.

نقص المرونة مع تقدم السن: تزداد الروابط البينية في الكولاجين بشكل مكثف وهو البروتين الموجود في الأنسجة ويسمح باستطالتها مما يعيق قابلية النسيج للتمدد والاستطالة وهناك أيضا نقص فى بروتين الالستين ما يؤدى إلي ضعف خاصية رجوع الأنسجة لوضعها الطبيعي بعد الشد وعامل آخر يضاف إلي ذلك وهو قلة حركة المسن مما يزيد من نقص المرونة كل هذه العوامل تؤثر على حركة المريض و تعوقها خاصة في منطقة الرقبة والجذع والحوض ويؤدى أيضا إلى تهديد توازنه. ومع تقدم السن يقل سمك غضاريف المفاصل و تتآكل وتصبح حركتها مؤلمة.



هشاشة (ترقق) العظام

خشونة الركبة


التمرينات ينبوع الشباب للمسنين

إعداد د. محمود قناوى
أخصائي العلاج الطبيعي ماجستير العلاج الطبيعي



العمر السني و العمر الحيوي Chronologic and biologic age 
يقيم عمر الإنسان حسب العمر الزمني وهو عمرنا بعدد السنين منذ الولادة والعمر الحيوي و هو يحسب بعدة عوامل مثل المحتوي المعدني للعظام وأقصي قدرة علي استهلاك الأكسجين و القوة العضلية و المرونة. فمن الممكن أن يكون عمر الشخص 65عام بينما عمره الحيوي 55 عام حسب لياقته وحالته الصحية. والمحافظة علي برنامج منتظم لرفع اللياقة البدنية يؤدي إلى جعل عمرنا الحيوي يقل كثيرا عن العمر السني ويقول العالم كاسك في الدراسة التي أجراها عام 1993 أن الرجال الذين مارسوا برنامج منتظم لتمرينات قوة التحمل (كالمشي والسباحة وركوب الدراجات) كانوا قادرين علي منع من 9%- 15% من الانحدار المتوقع في الكفاءة البدنية لأجسامهم وقوة تحملهم للتمرينات والإجهاد مما خفض من عمرهم الحيوي. وقد وجد العالم ناكورما في بحث نشرته المجلة الأوربية للفسيولوجي التطبيقي أن الأشخاص اللذين أدوا التمرينات بانتظام كان عمرهم الحيوي أصغر من عمرهم السني ب 4.7 عام بناء علي 18 اختبار فسيولوجي أجري لهم و 5 اختبارات للياقة البدنية. لذا فانتظامنا في أداء التمرينات ورفع لياقتنا تجعلنا حيويا في سن أقل من سننا الحقيقي وتعطي الفرصة لصحة جيدة وعمر أطول (بإذن الله).

وتشير الأبحاث أن الشيخوخة لا تعوق القدرة على رفع قوة العضلات وزيادة حجمها فعندما تدرب مجموعة من المسنين (من 60-72 عام) لمدة 12 أسبوع لتقوية العضلات المسئولة عن ثنى وفرد الركبة فقد زادت قوة عضلات فرد الركبة بنسبة 107% و عضلات الثنى بنسبة 22.7% وزاد حجم هذه العضلات بنسبة 30 % تقريبا . وقد أثبتت الأشعة المقطعية للعضلات أن المسنين الذين يمارسون الرياضة المحتوى العضلي عندهم أكبر 
والمحتوى الدهني أقل والمسنين الذين لا يمارسون التمرينات المحتوي الدهني في جسمهم أكبر والعضلي أقل. وتؤدى التمرينات أيضا إلي تحسين تغذية غضاريف المفاصل حيث تساعد الضغط والخلخلة الناتجة عن انقباض واسترخاء العضلات إلي دخول السوائل والمواد المغذية للغضاريف. وتحسن التمرينات قدرة القلب على ضخ الدم والمرونة وسعة الرئتين التنفسية خاصة مع المواظبة علي تمرينات التنفس. وتزيد التمرينات أيضا من مناعة 
الجسم التي تقل تدريجيا مع تقدم السن. 

ويجب أن يكون هناك برنامج لتنشيط المسن وتقليل أوقات الجلوس والرقود على السرير ويكون هذا التنشيط عن طريق حفز المريض معنويا على أداء ذلك والعلاج الجماعي الذي يزيد من حماسه واهتمامه ببرنامج التمرينات وبزيادة ثقته في نفسه. ويجب أن نبدأ التمرينات بفترة وجيزة 10- 15 دقيقة ثم تزداد تدريجيا وتبدأ بالتسخين الخفيف في البداية وتنتهي بالتبريد وهو التوقف التدريجي لشدة التمرين وليس التوقف المفاجئ. ويفضل أن تكون التمرينات يوميا لأن أغلب المسنين لن يستطيعوا أن يتدربوا إلا لفترة قصيرة. 

ولهذا يجب أن يمتنع المسن عن التمرين في جو حار رطب لمنع زيادة الحرارة الداخلية للجسم وأن يتدرب في ملابس فضفاضة تسمح بانتقال الحرارة وامتصاص العرق حيث تقلل الشيخوخة من قدرة المسن على تحمل الحرارة سواء في الراحة أو أثناء التمرين مما قد يؤدى إلي زيادة الحرارة الداخلية للجسم . ويرجع السبب في هذا إلي أن الشيخوخة تؤدى إلي نقص إفراز الغدة العرقية وهذا بدوره يؤدى إلي عدم قدرة الجسم على أن يفقد الحرارة الزائدة من خلال التبخر. 

مشاكل الاتصال بكبار السن والتغلب عليها

إعداد د. محمود قناوى
أخصائي العلاج الطبيعي ماجستير العلاج الطبيعي



تتأثر أغلب حواس المسن مع تقدم السن وخاصة السمع والنظر مما يؤثر علي اتصاله بالآخرين ويؤثر علي حالته النفسية ويعرض الجزء القادم لأهم هذه المشكلات مع اقتراحات عملية للتغلب عليها والتأقلم معها.
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*ضعف السمع
يعتبر ضعف السمع ثالث أكبر مشكلة في المسنين بعد الخشونة وارتفاع ضغط الدم ويكون أكثر في الرجال عنه في النساء وتكرار عدم القدرة علي سماع الآخرين يعطي المسن الشعور بعدم التواصل معهم ويشعره بالإحباط والعزلة. وللمساعدة في تحسين الاتصال بالمسن المصاب بضعف السمع يجب اتباع الأتي:

اقترب قدر الإمكان من الشخص المسن لتضمن سهولة سمعه لك ورؤيتك.

واجه المسن ( أي اتجه بوجهك نحوه) و أنت تتحدث معه مع مراعاة عدم وجود ضوء مبهر منعكس علي وجهك أثناء ذلك حتى يراك بسهولة و تحدث إلى المسن و أنت في مستوي نظره.

نبه المسن بيدك برفق أو بإشارة منك قبل بدأ الحديث إليه لتأخذ انتباهه لحديثك.

اخفض أي ضوضاء تمنع المسن من سماعك قبل بدأ حديثك إليه.

اجعل حركات فمك واضحة أثناء الكلام حيث أن قراءته للشفاه أثناء الحديث تساعده علي فهمك.

تحدث بصوت أعلي قليلا من الصوت العادي ولكن بدون صياح أو صراخ مما قد يضايق المسن .

تحدث ببطء مع توضيح أكبر لمخارج الألفاظ .

أجعل جملتك مختصرة و مفيدة وواضحة.

راقب تعبيرات و حركة رأس المسن أثناء حديثك معه فهي توضح اذا ما كان حديثك إليه مسموعا وواضحا أم لا.

حاول أن تجعل الموضوع الذي تتحدث فيه واضحا منذ البداية وتجنب التغيير المفاجئ لموضوع الحديث حتى لا يخطئ المسن فهمك.

اضغط علي الكلمات المفتاحية في الحديث ( أي الكلمات الهامة التي توضح موضوع الحديث) مع التوقف بعد كل كلمة من الكلمات المفتاحية.

أعط المسن الوقت ليرد . 

يمكن سؤال المريض أن يعيد ما قلته له خاصة إذا كان الموضوع هاما حيث في بعض الأحيان يتظاهر المسن انه قد سمعك تفاديا للإحراج.

تكلم مع المسن بشكل ودي ولكن تجنب الحديث إليه بلغة الأطفال حيث أن حديثك إليه كطفل قد يشعره باستخفافك به.

استخدم التعبيرات الوجهية والإشارات والإيماءات اليدوية أثناء حديثك معه لتكون أكثر وضوحا.

بدلا من تكرار الجملة عند عدم سماعها أعد صياغتها مرة أخري ولا يجب أبدا أن يظهر عليك الضيق من التكرار حيث أن هذا له أثر سيئ علي نفسية المسن. 

يمكن استخدام نوتة صغيرة لتكتب عليها ما تريد توصيله للمسن عند تكرار صعوبة وتعذر سماعه لك.

ضعف النظر
تعاني كل تركيبات العين من التغيرات العضوية المتعلقة بتقدم السن مما يعيق التواصل الاجتماعي وتؤثر هذه التغيرات علي قدرة المسن علي الرؤية في الضوء الضعيف والقدرة علي الحكم الصحيح علي المسافات ويعتبر هذا الحكم ذو أهمية أثناء الحركة حيث نحدد الحركة التي سنقوم بها بناء علي هذا الحكم وقد يؤدي الخطأ في هذا الحكم إلى الوقوع ويعاني المسن أيضا من ضعف في مجال الرؤية الجانبية بمعني أنه يري أمامه ولكن لا يري 
بجانبه بوضوح إلا عند الالتفات.

عند الاتصال بالمسن ضعيف النظر اقترب منه ببطء وحييه شفويا مع اللمس الرفيق الحنون.

حاول زيادة مستوي الإضاءة بالمكان حيث يحتاج المسن لمستوي إضاءة ثلاثة أضعاف المستوى العادي و لكن تجنب الأضواء المبهرة المنعكسة عليه فتؤدي إلى الزغللة و تضايقه.

اقترح عليه أن يستخدم نظارته أثناء حديثه معك.

ضع الأشياء المطلوب من المسن الانتباه إليها في مجال نظره.

عند إعطاء المسن شئ مقروء أو صورة حاول أن يكون هذا الشيء ذو حجم كبير واضح ويفضل استخدام الألوان المتناقضة حيث أنها أكثر وضوحا مثل الأسود علي خلفية بيضاء أو صفراء.

لا تغير مكان الأشياء الخاصة و الحيوية للمسن من مكانها إلا بعلمه وأذنه و اعلمه دائما عند أي تغيير في ترتيب أثاث المنزل.

المرح والضحك واللمسات الحنونة
تساعد علي تقوية اتصالنا بالمسن




المرح والضحك
المرح له تأثيرات فسيولوجية ونفسية عديدة مفيدة للجسم حيث يساعد الضحك علي إفراز الكاتيكولامين والهرمونات التي تعطينا الإحساس بأننا في حالة جيدة وتساعدنا علي تحمل الألم وهو يساعد علي تقليل القلق وإفراز المسكنات الطبيعية للألم وتحسين التمثيل الغذائي ويحسن من النغمة العضلية. لذا يجب أن يكون تعاملنا مع المسن يبعث علي المرح والفكاهة والضحك لأن الضحك عدوي وهو نوع من أنواع الاتصال يقوي الثقة ويقاوم الغضب والإحباط.


اللمس
اللمس يحتل مكانة عالية فى تفاعلنا مع المسنين حيث يزيد من ثقتهم فينا ويعطيه الإحساس بالاهتمام به .



التوازن 
يعاني المسنين وبعض مرضي الجهاز العصبي (مثل مرضي الشلل الرعاش والشلل النصفي وخلل التناسق العضلي العصبي) وبعض مرضي الجهاز العضلي الحركي ومرضي الأذن الوسطي وحالات متنوعة أخري من خلل التوازن . وتنتج هذه المشكلة عن خلل في المستقبلات الحسية التي تنقل معلومات عن حركة الجسم وأجزائه ووضعه للمخ وأهم هذه المستقبلات العين وجهاز التوازن الموجود بالأذن والمستقبلات الحسية الموجودة في المفاصل والأنسجة المحيطة وقد يكون الخلل في المعالجة المركزية للمعلومات الواردة من هذه المستقبلات بخصوص التوازن والتي تتم في الجهاز العصبي المركزي وقد يكون الخلل في الجهاز المسؤول عن تنفيذ الأوامر الواردة من الجهاز العصبي لمنع فقد التوازن وهو الجهاز العضلي الهيكلي. وقد يكون الخلل في كل هذه العناصر مجتمعة كما في المسنين.

ويؤدي خلل التوازن إلى صعوبة حركة المريض خاصة في المواقف التي تتطلب تحكم أكثر في التوازن ويؤدي خوفه من الوقوع إلى قلة حركته وإعاقتها وما ينتج عن ذلك من آثار جانبية. وقد يصل الأمر إلى الوقوع وما قد يتبعه من إصابة ( و خاصة كسور عنق الفخذ في المسنين) و ما يتبعها من رقود بالسرير لفترة طويلة معرضة المريض (خاصة المسن) لمخاطر الرقود الطويل من جلطات الساق والالتهاب الشعبي الذي قد يتحول لالتهاب رئوي وقرح الفراش وضعف العضلات وهشاشة العظام.

وتكتسب تمرينات التوازن أهمية كبرى للحفاظ على التوازن ومنع الوقوع واعتماد المريض على نفسه وإعطاءه الثقة في النفس. وتحسن تمرينات التوازن من سرعة رد الفعل العضلات وبالتالي تحمي الأنسجة والمفاصل من الإصابة وهى تمرينات بسيطة يمكن أداؤها فى المنزل وبإمكانيات بسيطة جدا. وتقع أغلب حالات الوقوع أثناء المشي أو الدوران أو صعود و نزول السلم . ومن أسباب الوقوع التعثر فى طرف السجادة أو السلك أو الوقوع فى حفرة أو التعثر فى درجة سلم غير واضحة أو الانزلاق .....الخ . 

*******************************
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*امراض العيون

العين The eye



تكاد أن تكون العين مستديرة إلا عند مقدمتها حيث يوجد انتفاخ بسيط. عرض العين في الأطفال حوالي ثلاثة أرباع بوصة تزداد إلى بوصة في الشخص البالغ. من هذا يتضح أن العين لا تنمو كثيرا مع نمو الجسم. تتكون العين من الأجزاء التالية






**غشاء خلوي مخاطي (الظهارة Epithelium)
عبارة عن طبقة واقية رقيقة، من الخلايا تغطي سطح القرنية. 

القرنية Cornea
نسيج قوي شفاف، مقوس، بشكل كروي، تقوم بدور نافذة العين. القرنية هي عنصر التركيز الرئيسي للعين. فحين يدخل الضوء العين ينكسر بواسطة بالقرنية. 

القزحية Iris
الجزء الملون المرئي، للعين الذي يوسع ويقلص الفتحة المركزية للعين. 

الحدقة - إنسان العين - البؤبؤ Pupil
الفتحة المركزية التي تسمح للضوء بالمرور لداخل العين. 

العدسة Lens
قرص مرن بلوري شفاف، محدب الوجهين يفيد في التركيز، ويقع خلف الحدقة. تسيطر عضلات على شكل العدسة بطريقة تلقائية ليتم التركيز. كلما تقدمنا في العمر تقل مرونة العدسة ومطاطيتها، وتسمى هذه الحالة "قصو بصر presbyopia" مما يؤدي إلى صعوبة في التركيز على الأشياء القريبة مثل صحيفة أو كتاب. وهذا هو سبب احتياج البعض لنظارة قراءة بعد سن الأربعين 

الشبكية Retina
عبارة عن غشاء حساس للضوء يبطن الحائط الخلفي للعين. شبكية العين هي الجزء المدرك من العين والتي تحول الضوء الى نبضات كهربائية ترسل عن طريق العصب البصري إلى الدماغ للترجمة الفورية. وهي تتكون من عشرة طبقات.

الكتاراكت

المصدر: مستشفيات ومراكز مغربي



ما هي الكتاراكت؟
الكتاراكت أو الكتراكت (المياه البيضاء) cataract هي عتامة العدسة الشفافة الموجودة داخل العين . ويمكن تخيلها مثل نافذة من الزجاج المصنفر أو الزجاج الذي يوجد على سطحه بخار الماء . هناك العديد من المفاهيم الخاطئة عن الكتاراكت لذلك يجب معرفة الحقائق الآتية :

ليس غشاءا على العين 

لأتحدث بسبب كثرة استعمال العين 

لا تسبب عمى لا يمكن علاجه 

لا تنتشر من أحد العينين للأخرى

من الأعراض الشائعة للكتاراكت :

تشوش غير مؤلم في الرؤية 

إحساس بالوجه والحساسية للضوء 

تغير مستمر في النظارة الطبية 

رؤية مزدوجة في أحد العينين 

الإحتياج لضوء ساطع للقراءة 

خفوت واصفرار الألوان

رؤية سيئة أثناء الليل

وتوجد أشكال ودرجات مختلفة من عتامة عدسة العين . في حالة وجود العتامة بعيدة عن مركز عدسة العين . وفي حالة وجود العتامة بعيدة عن مركز عدسة العين فقد لا يحس المريض بوجود الكتاراكت بعينه.

ما هي أسباب الكتاراكت ؟

التقدم في السن

العوامل الوراثية 

مرض السكر

إصابة العين

جراحة سابقة للعين

التعرض الطويل لأشعة الشمس بلا حماية منها

استعمال أدوية تحتوي عل الكورتيزون

كيف يتم تشخيص الكتاراكت ؟
يستطيع طبيب العيون من خلال فحص كامل للعين تحديد وجود ودرجة الإصابة بالكتاراكت أو أي حالة أخرى تسبب عدم وضوح الرؤية .


توجد أسباب أخرى لفقدان البصر غير الكتاراكت وهي الأمراض التي تصيب الشبكية أو العصب البصري . وفي حالة وجود هذه الحالات مع الكتاراكت فإن الرؤية الكاملة لا يمكن استرجاعها حتى بعد إزالة الكتاراكت .


ما هي سرعة تكون الكتاراكت ؟
يختلف ذلك من شخص لآخر وحتى بين العينين في الشخص الواحد . ومعظم أنواع الكتاراكت في المرضى كبار السن تتكون على مدار سنوات . وبعض الأنواع الأخرى من الكتاراكت في المرضى الأصغر سنا المصابين بمرض السكر تتكون بسرعة خلال شهور وقد تسبب تدهور القدرة على الإبصار . ولا يمكن التنبؤ بسرعة تكون الكتاراكت في كلا الحالتين .
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*كيف يتم علاج الكتاراكت ؟
الجراحة هي الأسلوب الوحيد لعلاج الكتاراكت . ولكن إذا كانت الأعراض بسيطة فإن تغيير النظارة الطبية هو العلاج الذي يحتاجه المريض . ولا يوجد علاج بالأدوية أو نظام غذائي أو تمارين للعين أو أدوات بصرية يمكنها تحسين أو شفاء الكتاراكت .


الحماية من أشعة الشمس يمكنها إبطاء أو منع زيادة انتشار الكتاراكت . ويمكن للنظارات الشمسية التي لا تنفذ الأشعة فوق البنفسجية أو النظارات الطبية ذات الطبقة المانعة لتلك الأشعة أن تحمي العين .


متى يجب إجراء العملية ؟
يجب إجراء الجراحة عندما يصل تدهور الرؤية لمرحلة تؤثر على قدرة المريض على ممارسة حياته اليومية .



ليس صحيحا أنه يجب الانتظار حتى نضج الكتاراكت لإزالتها جراحيا .


يجب على المريض أن يقرر إذا كان يستطيع الرؤية من أجل أداء عمله أو القيادة بسهولة أو القراءة أو مشاهدة التلفزيون أو الطبخ أو التسوق أو المشي في الشارع أو تناول الأدوية بدون صعوبة . بناء على الأعراض التي يحس بها المريض يستطيع مع طبيب العيون أن يقرر موعد إجراء الجراحة .


ماذا يتوقع المريض من الجراحة ؟
خلال جراحة الكتاراكت يقوم الطبيب بنزع العدسة المعتمة من العين وتجري عادة تحت تأثير مخدر موضعي بدون الحاجة لدخول المريض المستشفى قبل الجراحة . في معظم الحالات فإن قدرة العدسة العادية على التركيز تستبدل بعدسة بها نفس القوة تزرع داخل العين .


حوالي 20%من الأشخاص الذين تجري لهم جراحة الكتاراكت يصابون بعتامة في الكبسولة الطبيعية التي توضع عليها العدسة المزروعة . في هذه الحالة يستعمل الليزر لعمل فتحة في منتصف هذه الكبسولة للسماح بنفاذ أشعة الضوء لاستعادة الرؤية الواضحة . وبعد جراحة الكتاراكت يمكن للمريض ممارسة كافة أنشطته الطبيعية عدا العنيف منها . ويجب على المريض استعمال قطرات معينة وعمل عدة زيارات للطبيب بعد الجراحة لمتابعة التئام الجرح .


باختصار....
فإن الكتاراكت هي سبب معتاد لضعف الرؤية خصيصا عند كبار السن . ويمكن لطبيب العيون إخبار المريض إذا كانت الكتاراكت أو مشكلة أخرى هي سبب فقدان البصر كما يساعده على التأكد من أن الجراحة هي الإجراء المناسب لحالته 

كيف تتم جراحة الكتاراكت ؟
قبل الجراحة:
بعد موافقة المريض والطبيب على إزالة الكتاراكت يجب إجراء كشف شامل على الجسم والتأكد من خلوه من أي أمراض. ويجب على المريض سؤال الطبيب عن الاستمرار في تناول أدوية معينة. كما يقوم الطبيب بقياس قدرة العين لتحديد قوة العدسة التي ستزرع داخلها خلال الجراحة.


يوم الجراحة:
يدخل المريض المستشفى صباح يوم الجراحة وقد يطلب الطبيب من المريض عدم الإفطار صباح ذلك اليوم وفقا لموعد إجراء الجراحة . وعند وصول المريض للمستشفى يعطى بعض قطرات العين وربما بعض الأدوية لمساعدة العين على الاسترخاء . باستعمال مخدر موضعي لا يشعر المريض بأي ألم أثناء الجراحة . يتم تنظيف الجلد حول العين بعناية مع وضع أغطية معقمة حول الرأس . وبعد نهاية الجراحة يقوم الطبيب بوضع غطاء فوق العين . بعد قضاء فترة قصيرة في غرفة الإفاقة , يستطيع المريض أن يذهب لمنزله بمصاحبة أحد أقاربه أو أصدقائه.


بعد الجراحة:
يجب على المريض اتباع الآتي :

استعمال قطرات العين حسب وصف الطبيب 

الحرص في عدم فرك العين أو الضغط عليها

استعمال المسكنات عند الإحساس بالألم 

تجنب الحركة العنيفة حتى يتم التئام الجرح

سؤال الطبيب عن التوقيت الذي يستطيع فيه القيادة

استعمال النظارة الطبية أو غطاء العين حسب وصف الطبيب

كيف يتم إجراء الجراحة ؟
يتم عمل فتحة صغيرة في العين باستخدام ميكروسكوب جراحي وتستعمل آلات دقيقة لتكسير وشفط العدسة المعتمة من داخل العين . يترك الغشاء الخلفي لغشاء العدسة مكانه ويسمى " الكبسولة الخلفية " . توضع عدسة بلاستيكية شفافة مكان العدسة القديمة المعتمة فوق الكبسولة الخلفية . يتم خياطة الجرح ونادرا ما يحتاج الطبيب لإزالة هذه الغرز .
متى يستعمل الليزر ؟
بعد شهور أو سنوات من جراحة إزالة الكتاراكت فإن الكبسولة الخلفية قد تصبح معتمة مما يؤدي لعدم وضوح الرؤية . يستخدم الليزر بأسلوب غير مؤلم لعمل فتحة في منتصف الكبسولة الخلفية مما يسمح بمرور أشعة الضوء . لا يعد استخدام الليزر بهذا الأسلوب ولهذا الزمن جزءا من الجراحة الأولى .


هل تحسن جراحة الكتاراكت القدرة على الإبصار؟
حوالي 95%من جراحات الكتاراكت تؤدي لتحسن القدرة على الإبصار ونسبة بسيطة من المرضى تحدث لهم مشاكل .
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*المضاعفات
العدوى أو النزيف أو تورم أو انفصام الشبكية . ويجب مراجعة الطبيب فورا في حالة الإحساس بألم لا يزول باستعمال المسكنات أو فقدان الرؤية أو إصابة العين أو القيء أو الشعور بغثيان أو السعال الشديد .


الحالات المصاحبة للكتاراكت
حتى إذا كانت جراحة الكتاراكت ناجحة فقد لا يرى المريض بالشكل الذي يريده ويرجع ذلك إلى إصابة العين بأمراض أخرى مع الكتاراكت مثل تحلل البقعة الصفراء (شيخوخة الشبكية) أو الجلوكوما أو مرض الشبكية المصاحب للسكر . ورغم ذلك فقد تظل جراحة الكتاراكت مهمة بالنسبة للمريض.


وبالنسبة لمرضى الكتاراكت الذين لا يعانون من أمراض أخرى فلديهم فرصة ممتازة لاسترداد قدرتهم على الإبصار بعد الجراحة .


الجلوكوما



ما هى الجلوكوما؟
الجلوكوما (الغلوكوما ، الماء الأزرق ، أو المياه الزرقاء) هي مرض يصيب العصب البصري (هو الذي يحمل الصور التي نراها إلى المخ) نتيجة ارتفاع الضغط بالعين فيحصل نتيجة ذلك تلف في أنسجة العصب البصري ، فهو مثل كابل الكهرباء الذي يحتوى على كمية هائلة من الأسلاك الرفيعة. إذ يحتوى العصب البصري على عدد كبير جدا من الألياف العصبية وهى التي تتلف بتأثير الجلوكوما مما يؤدى لتكوين بقعا عمياء داخل العين (فقد أجزاء من المجال البصري للرؤية). وإذا لم يعالج المرض يحدث تلفا كليا في العصب البصري وبذلك تفقد العين قدرتها على الإبصار.

يعرف مرض الجلوكوما عند عامة الناس بالماء الأزرق ، وفي الحقيقة فإن تسميته بهذا الاسم خطأ شائع إذ أنه لا توجد مياه زرقاء بداخل العين ولكن أتت هذه التسمية من مفهوم كلمة الجلوكوما عند الإغريق والتي تعني شلالات زرقاء ، لان المريض أحيانا يشاهد هالات زرقاء حول مصدر الضوء فيعطي الانطباع أن بداخل العينين مياه زرقاء.

الجلوكوما هي السبب الرئيسي للعمى في الأشخاص كبار السن ويمكن منع الإصابة بالعمى بسبب الجلوكوما لو بدأ العلاج مبكرا بما فيه الكفاية.

الكثير من الناس لا يلاحظون هذه البقع العمياء إلا بعد تلف جزء كبير من العصب البصري. وفى حالة التلف الكامل للعصب البصري فإن ذلك يؤدى للعمى الكامل. لذلك فإن التشخيص والعلاج المبكر للجلوكوما هما العاملان الرئيسيان للوقاية من الإصابة بالعمى بسبب هذا المرض.

ما هي أسباب الجلوكوما؟
يوجد سائل يدعى " السائل المائي " يفرز داخل العين ويتم تصريفه خارجها. وهذا السائل ليس جزءا من الدموع التي تفرز خارج العين فوق سطحها. ويرجع سبب الإصابة بمرض الجلوكوما (ارتفاع ضغط العين) إلى عدم توازن بين كمية السائل الذي تفرزه العين وبين قدرة القنوات الخاصة للعين على تصريف هذا السائل فينتج عن ذلك تجمع هذا السائل داخل العين والضغط على أنسجة العين الداخلية بما فيها العصب البصري ، وهناك أسباب عديدة تودي إلى قلة تصريف العين للسوائل ، منها انسداد أو ضيق الفتحات الخاصة بالتصريف أو وجود التهابات داخل العين تودي إلى ضيق القنوات ، كما أن إصابات العين قد تؤدي إلى تلف في أنسجة القنوات







**يسيل السائل المائي بصفة مستمرة داخل العين (كما هو موضح على الشمال) 

وعند انسداد زاوية تصريف العين يتجمع الماء في العين (كما هو موضح على اليمين). 

**********************
يتبع





أرجووووا عدم الرد الأن*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*خطورة مرض الجلوكوما
تكمن خطورته في أنه يسبب فقدانا دائما للبصر إذا لم يتم اكتشافه ومعالجته مبكرا ، فعندما يزيد الضغط في العين عن معدله الطبيعي ( 15 - 20 مم زئبقي) تتأثر جميع أنسجة العين الداخلية بهذا الارتفاع في الضغط فتتأثر عروق العصب الدموية وبعض طبقات الشبكية كما يحصل تدريجيا تلف في أنسجة العصب البصري وللأسف فإن هذا التلف غير قابل للعلاج حتى ولو أمكن التحكم في معدل الضغط بعد ذلك وهنا تأتي أهمية التشخيص المبكر والاهتمام باستعمال العلاج باستمرار حتى لا يرتفع الضغط عن معدله الطبيعي ويبقى العصب البصري في حالة جيدة.


من هم الأشخاص المعرضون للإصابة بمرض الجلوكوما؟
تمرض الجلوكوما يصيب الكبار والصغار على السواء لكن هناك أناس معرضون أكثر من غيرهم للإصابة به وعلي سبيل المثال: 

أفراد الأسر التي بها تاريخ وراثي لمرض الجلوكوما حيث يمكن توارث هذا المرض فمثلا إذا كانت الأم مصابة بهذا المرض فإن احتمالات إصابة مولودها به ترتفع حوالي ست أو سبع مرات عن الأشخاص الذين ليس لديهم تاريخ وراثي للمرض. 

الأفراد الذين يعانون من بعض أمراض العيون الأخرى ، مثل بعد النظر أو القرنية الصغيرة حيث تكون زاوية العين الأمامية التي يتم من خلالها تصريف السائل ضيقة نوعا ما ومعرضة للانسداد كما أن أي اضطرابات أخرى قد تحدث للعين كالتهابات القزحية قد تودي إلى ارتفاع الضغط بها ، خصوصا أولئك الذين يتجاوزون الخمسين من عمرهم حيث ترتفع مخاطر الإصابة بهذا المرض عندهم بنسبة خمس مرات عن غيرهم. 

إن زيادة ضغط العين وحده لا يعنى بالضرورة وجود الجلوكوما حيث يضع طبيب العيون العديد من المعلومات معا لتحديد فرص ظهور هذا المرض مثل: 

السن 

الأصل الأفريقي 

قصر النظر 

إصابات سابقة بالعين 

وجود حالات سابقة من الجلوكوما بالعائلة 

الإصابة السابقة بأنيميا شديدة 

ويقيم الطبيب كل هذه العوامل لكي يقرر احتياج المريض لعلاج الجلوكوما أو لملاحظته فقط كشخص معرض للإصابة بها. وهذا يعني أن ذلك المريض معرض للإصابة بالجلوكوما أكثر من الآخرين . ولذلك يحتاج لفحوصات منتظمة لاكتشاف الأعراض المبكرة لتلف العصب البصري.


ما هي أنواع مرض الجلوكوما؟ 

جلوكوما الزاوية المفتوحة المزمنة
وهو النوع الأكثر شيوعا من الجلوكوما (حوالي 90% من مرضى الجلوكوما لديهم هذا النوع منها) ويظهر كنتيجة للتقدم في العمر (عادة تبدأ الإصابة بهذا المرض بعد سن الخامسة والثلاثين) حيث تقل كفاءة زاوية التصريف داخل العين مما يؤدى لزيادة ضغط العين بالتدريج. ويمكن لهذا النوع من الجلوكوما التأثير بالتدريج على العصب البصري بصورة غير مؤلمة حتى يفاجأ المريض بعد مدة بتلف واضح في العصب البصري. يشعر المريض بضيق في المجال البصري للرؤية أو قد يلاحظ عدم وضوح الرؤية في جزء من المجال البصري ، وإذا أستمر المرض بدون علاج فإن قدرة الإبصار تنحصر في منطقة دائرية صغيرة . لذلك فإن التشخيص المبكر يتم في كثير من الحالات عندما يقوم الشخص بزيارة أخصائي العيون للفحص الدوري لعينيه. 
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*جلوكوما الزاوية المغلقة الحادة
وهي أقل شيوعا وعادة تصيب الأشخاص الذين تكون زاوية أعينهم الأمامية ضيقة أو المصابين ببعد النظر ، ويتميز هذا المرض بارتفاع مفاجئ وحاد للضغط بسبب حدوث انسداد كامل في زاوية التصريف داخل العين. ويمكن تخيل ما يحدث كسقوط قطعة من الورق على فتحة التصريف في حوض المياه. وهو ما يحدث عندما تلتصق القزحية بزاوية التصريف فتؤدى لانسدادها وعندها يرتفع ضغط العين . وأعراض هذا النوع من الجلوكوما تكون: 

رؤية غير واضحة 

ألم شديد بالعين 

صداع 

غثيان وقيء 

رؤية ألوان قوس قزح حول مصادر الضوء 

وعند ظهور هذه الأعراض يجب على المريض زيارة طبيب العيون فورا لأن هذا النوع من الجلوكوما إذا لم يعالج بشكل عاجل فإنه يؤدي إلى فقدان البصر. وهنا يجب أن نشير إلى ضرورة الاهتمام بالعين الأخرى إذا أصيبت إحدى العينين لان احتمالات إصابة العين الأخرى فيما بعد قد تكون كبيرة ما لم تعط للعين علاجات واقية. 

جلوكوما الزاوية المغلقة المزمنة
وهذا النوع من الجلوكوما يظهر في الأشخاص من أصل إفريقي أو أسيوي ويكون انسداد تدريجي لزاوية العين بدون ألم. 

الجلوكوما الخلقية
قد يولد الطفل مصابا بهذا المرض أو يصاب به في السنوات الأولى من عمره ويمكن توارثه عن أحد الأبوين أوكليهما كما قد يحدث نتيجة إصابة الطفل بعدوى فيروسية عند إصابة الأم بهذا الفيروس في الأشهر الثلاثة الأولى من الحمل. ونتيجة لانتشار التزاوج بين الأقارب في بعض البلدان العربية فإن مرض الجلوكوما الخلقية لا يعتبر نادرا . عند إصابة الطفل بمرض الجلوكوما الخلقية يلاحظ الأبوان كبر حجم سواد العين نتيجة لكبر حجم القرنية وهي الطبقة الشفافة التي تغطي سواد العين كما قد تفقد القرنية شفافيتها ولمعانها فيتغير السواد إلى اللون الأزرق أو الأبيض ، ومن المهم جدا علاج الجلوكوما الخلقية في أسرع وقت ممكن حتى يستطيع الطفل التركيز بعينيه ويمكن بذلك تجنب كسل العين. 






**طفل مصاب بالجلوكوما الخلقية
(لاحظ كبر حجم سواد العين)


الجلوكوما الثانوية
هناك أسباب كثيرة من الممكن أن تؤدي إلى ارتفاع ضغط العين منها: 

التهابات القزحية المتكررة 

نضوج الساد (الكتاراكت - الماء الأبيض) 

المراحل المتقدمة لمرض اعتلال الشبكية السكري 

الاستعمال الطويل لمركبات الكورتيزون 

انسداد الأوعية الدموية بالشبكية 

أورام العين الداخلية
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*كيف يتم تشخيص الجلوكوما؟ 

الفحص المنتطم لدى طبيب العيون هو أفضل وسيلة لاكتشاف وجود الجلوكوما فى مراحلها المبكرة. ويمكن لطبيب العيون من خلال فحص كامل غير مؤلم عمل الآتي: 

قياس الضغط الداخلى للعين بواسطة جهاز خاص يطلق عليه مقياس التوتر أو "تونوميتر" ، ويستغرق هذا الفحص بضع دقائق 

استكشاف زاوية التصريف داخل العين 

فحص العصب البصري لتقييم وجود أى تلف سببه إرتفاع الضغط على أنسجة العصب 

قياس مجال الإبصار لكلا العينين 

وبعض هذه الفحوصات ليس ضروريا لكل شخص. وقد يكون إعادة هذه الفحوصات بانتظام ضروريا لمعرفة تطور التلف الذى تسببه الجلوكوما للعصب البصرى مع مرور الوقت.

كيف يتم علاج الجلوكوما؟ 

كقاعدة فإن التلف الذي تحدثه الجلوكوما للعصب البصري لا يمكن علاجه. وتعمل قطرات العين والأقراص وأشعة الليزر والعمليات الجراحية لمنع المزيد من التلف فقط. وفى أي نوع من الجلوكوما فإن الفحص الدوري مهم لمنع فقدان البصر.

هناك أنواع عديدة من الأدوية التي تخفف ضغط العين ، كما أن العلاج بأشعة الليزر قد يفيد في بعض الحالات وأحيانا قد لا تستطيع الأدوية تخفيض ضغط العين فينصح أخصائي العيون بإجراء عملية جراحية تساعد على تصريف سائل العين حتى ينخفض ضغط العين إلى المعدل الطبيعي. ومن المهم جدا معرفة أنه يجب الاستمرار في استخدام الأدوية الخافضة للضغط حيث ينتج الإهمال في استعمالها إلى ارتفاع الضغط مرة أخرى وحصول مزيد من التلف لأنسجة العصب البصري.

العلاج باستعمال الأدوية
يمكن السيطرة على الجلوكوما باستعمال قطرات العين عدة مرات في اليوم مع بعض أنواع الأقراص أحيانا. تساعد هذه الأدوية على خفض ضغط العين إما من خلال إنقاص إفراز السائل المائي داخل العين أو من خلال تحسين أداء زاوية
التصريف.

يجب على المريض أن يستعمل هذه الأدوية بانتظام واستمرار حتى تعطى النتيجة المطلوبة. كما يجب عليه إخبار أي طبيب آخر يعالجه غير طبيب العيون بعلاجات العين التي يستعملها. توجد بعض الآثار الجانبية للأدوية والتي يجب على المريض أن يخطر الطبيب بها فور ظهورها. فقد تسبب بعض قطرات العين الآثار الجانبية الآتية: 

الإحساس بالوخز 

احمرار العين 

عدم وضوح الرؤية 

صداع 

تغير النبض أو دقات القلب أو معدل التنفس 

وقد تسبب بعض الأقراص الأعراض الجانبية الآتية: 

تنميل أصابع اليدين والقدمين 

فقدان الشهية 

حصوات الكلى 

إسهال أو إمساك 

الأنيميا وسهولة النزيف 

العلاج بأشعة الليزر
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*قد تكون أشعة الليزر فعالة في مختلف أنواع الجلوكوما ويستعمل الليزر بإحدى طريقتين: 

جلوكوما الزاوية المفتوحة: حيث تعالج أشعة الليزر قصور التصريف نفسه. ويستعمل الليزر لتوسيع زاوية التصريف للحفاظ على ضغط العين في الحدود الطبيعية. 

جلوكوما الزاوية المغلقة: يعمل الليزر على خلق فتحة في القزحية لتحسين انسياب السائل المائي إلى زاوية التصريف. 

العلاج بالجراحة
الجراحة تعتبر هي العلاج الأفضل في معظم حالات الجلوكوما الحادة والجلوكوما الخلقية التي لا تبدي استجابة ملموسة للعلاج بالأدوية . فعند ظهور الحاجة للجراحة للسيطرة على الجلوكوما فإن طبيب العيون يستعمل أدوات دقيقة لعمل قناة تصريف جديدة لكي ينساب منها السائل المائي مما يساعد على خفض ضغط العين.

ورغم أن مضاعفات الجراحة الحديثة لعلاج الجلوكوما نادرة الحدوث إلا أنها واردة مثل أى جراحة. وينصح الطبيب بإجراء الجراحة فقط حين يرى أنها أكثر أمانا من ترك تلف العصب البصري في استمرار. وسيقوم الطبيب بشرح كل التفاصيل بخصوص الجراحة عندما تقرر العملية وسوف يوصي بأنسب طرق العلاج لحالة المريض.

ما هو دور المريض في العلاج؟.
إن علاج الجلوكوما يتطلب فريقا مكونا من الطبيب والمريض حيث يصف الطبيب العلاج وعلى المريض المواظبة على استعماله. كما يجب على المريض أيضا عدم التوقف عن أخذ العلاج أو تغييره دون استشارة الطبيب. كما أن الفحص المنتظم يكون شديد الأهمية لمراقبة أي تغيير يطرأ على عين المريض.


كيف يمكن منع فقدان البصر؟ 

إن فحص العين الدوري يساعد على منع فقدان البصر. وللوقاية من آثار مرض الجلوكوما نستطيع أن نصيغ النصائح التالية: 

الاهتمام عند حدوث أحد أعراض الجلوكوما وهي 

فقدان الرؤية المحيطية 

عدم وضوح الرؤية 

رؤية هالات ملونه حول الأضواء 

احمرار مصحوب بآلام في العين (في حالات الجلوكوما الحادة) 

كبر حجم القرنية أو تغير لونها عند الأطفال (حالات الجلوكوما الخلقية)

(عند ملاحظة أحد هذه الأعراض ينبغي استشارة أخصائي العيون فورا حتى يتم تشخيص الحالة وعلاجها مبكرا). 



فحص العين سنويا للكشف عن مرض الجلوكوما أو الأمراض الأخرى التي قد تودي لارتفاع ضغط العين. 

في حالة الإصابة بالجلوكوما ننصح بعدم التزاوج بالأقارب حتى لا تتزايد احتمالات إصابات الأطفال بالمرض. 

يجب فحص ضغط العين لجميع الأشخاص الذين تجاوزوا الخامسة والثلاثين من العمر على الأقل مرة واحدة في السنة.


نصائح لمرضى الجلوكوما 

إذا كنت أحد الأشخاص الذين أصيبوا بمرض الجلوكوما يجب عليك أن تتذكر النقاط التالية: 

إن العلاج بالأدوية ليس علاجا مؤقتا بل يجب الاستمرار في استعمالها بصفة دائمة حيث يؤدي الانقطاع عنها إلى ارتفاع الضغط مرة أخرى ما لم يوصي الطبيب بذلك. 

قم دائما بحمل الدواء الموصوف لك أينما ذهبت حيث يجب تناول الأدوية بانتظام وحسب أوامر الطبيب وإذا وصف لك الطبيب أنواعا مختلفة من القطرات للعين فحاول أن يكون بين استعمال كل نوع وأخر عشر دقائق على الأقل. 

إن الهدف الأساسي من علاج ارتفاع ضغط العين هو المحافظة على مستوى ضغط العين وبالتالي المحافظة على النظر وليس تحسن مستوى النظر فلذلك ينبغي عدم إهمال العلاج حتى لو لم يؤد إلى تحسن في حدة البصر. 

قم بمراجعة الطبيب المعالج فور ملاحظة أي تغير في القدرة على الرؤية أو ظهور آثار جانبية من جراء تعاطي العلاج وتجنب ترك أي علاج بدون استشارة الطبيب. 

يجب دائما إفادة الأطباء أو الأخصائيين الذين يتولون علاجك بأي أمراض أخرى وبالذات أمراض القلب والرئتين وعن الحالة المرضية التي تعاني منها ، كذلك الأدوية الموصوفة لك بهذا الشأن ، كما يجب إحضار جميع الأدوية في كل زيارة حتى يتعرف الطبيب على طريقة استعمالك للأدوية ويتأكد من دقة متابعتك للعلاج. 

عند انتهاء أي نوع من الأدوية قبل موعد مراجعتك للطبيب لأي سبب فإن هذا لا يعني ترك الدواء بل يجب استمرار استعماله حتى موعد الزيارة التالية وبالإمكان الحصول على كمية أخرى من الدواء من الصيدليات.


الأجسام الطافية والوميض

المصدر: مستشفيات ومراكز مغربي
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*ما هي الأجسام الطافية؟
أحيانا يرى الشخص نقاطا صغيرة أو سحابات تتحرك في مجال الرؤية وتسمى " الأجسام الطافية " ويمكن رؤيتها عند النظر إلى خلفية ذات لون واحد مثل الحائط أو السماء الزرقاء . والأجسام الطافية هي عبارة عن تجمعات صغيرة من المواد الجيلاتينية أو الخلايا داخل الجسم الزجاجي (المادة الجيلاتينية التي تملأ تجويف العين) . وما يراه الشخص هو عبارة عن الظلال التي تصنعها تلك الأجسام الطافية فوق الشبكية (طبقة الأعصاب الموجودة في الجزء الخلفي من العين والتي تحس بالضوء وتساعد على الرؤية). وتأخذ تلك الأجسام الطافية عدة أشكال كنقاط صغيرة أو دوائر أو خطوط أو سحب.





**ما هي أسباب ظهور الأجسام الطافية؟ 

عند الوصول لمنتصف العمر قد يبدأ الجسم الزجاجي في الانكماش أو يزداد سمكه مسببا ظهور كتل أو خيوط داخل العين . وقد ينفصل الجسم الزجاجي من الجزء الخلفي من العين وهو سبب شائع في ظهور الأجسام الطافية. وهذه الحالة تسمى بالانفصال الخلفي للجسم الزجاجي . ويظهر الانفصال الخلفي للجسم الزجاجي بنسبة أكبر في الحالات الآتية: 

قصر النظر 

بعد جراحة إزالة الكتاراكت (المياه البيضاء) 

التهابات داخل العين 

بعد استعمال أشعة الليزر من نوع ياج 

وظهور الأجسام الطافية فجأة يمثل ناقوس خطر لذلك يجب استشارة طبيب عيون خصوصا عندما يكون المريض فوق سن الأربعين.


هل تشكل الأجسام الطافية خطرا؟
قد يؤدى انكماش الجسم الزجاجي إلى نزعه من الجزء الملاصق له من الشبكية ويتسبب في تمزقها . ويؤدى هذا التمزق لحدوث نزيف دموي بسيط يظهر كأجسام طافية جديدة . وتمزق الشبكية مشكلة خطيرة قد تؤدى لانفصالها . لذلك يجب استشارة طبيب العيون في الحالات الآتية: 

ظهور أجسام طافية فجأة في مجال الإبصار حتى لو كانت جسما واحدا جديدا 
رؤية وميض مفاجئ من الضوء 
فقدان الرؤية الجانبية 

ما الذي يجب عمله عند ظهور الأجسام الطافية؟
يجب استشارة طبيب العيون فورا في حالة ظهور أى جسم طاف جديد فجأة في مجال الرؤية لمعرفة إذا ما كان لديه تمزقا في الشبكية . ولأن تلك الأجسام الطافية قد تظهر في مجال الرؤية فإنها قد تصبح مزعجة خصوصا أثناء القراءة لأن المريض يضطر لتحريك عينيه أو للنظر لأعلى ولأسفل لإبعاد تلك الأجسام عن مجال الرؤية.

وقد تستمر تلك الأجسام الطافية في مجال الرؤية لسنوات وقد يتضاءل بعضها ويصبح أقل إزعاجا ولكن عند ظهور أجسام جديدة يجب على المريض استشارة طبيب العيون فورا 



ما هي أسباب الوميض؟ 

عند انفصال الجسم الزجاجي من فوق الشبكية فقد يرى المريض وميضا يشبه البرق . وقد يلاحظ الشخص العادي نفس العلامات في حالة اصطدام عينه بجسم ما فيرى ما يسميه بالنجوم.







**قد يظهر الوميض ويختفي لعدة أسابيع أو شهور . وحتى مع التقدم في السن فمن المعتاد رؤية ذلك الوميض . عند ظهور الوميض بشكل مفاجئ يجب استشارة طبيب العيون للتأكد من عدم وجود تمزق في الشبكية . بعض الناس يشعرون بوميض من الضوء مصحوبا بموجات ساخنة في كلا العينين ويستمر ذلك لمدة 10-30 دقيقة . ويعود ذلك إلى تقلص الأوعية الدموية بالمخ (أو ما يسمى بالصداع النصفي) .


كيف يتم فحص العين؟
عندما يفحص طبيب العيون عين المريض فإنه سيحتاج لتوسيع حدقة العين باستعمال نوع من القطرات ومن خلال هذا الفحص الغير مؤلم يرى الطبيب الشبكية والجسم الزجاجي . ويجب على المريض اصطحاب أحد الأشخاص للعودة إلى المنزل لعدم إمكانية الرؤية بوضوح بعد الفحص . رغم أن ظهور الأجسام الطافية أو الوميض الضوئي شئ طبيعي مع التقدم في العمر ورغم أن بعضها لا يشكل خطورة إلا أنه يجب استشارة طبيب العيون عند ظهورها فورا.


جفاف العين

المصدر: مستشفيات ومراكز مغربي



ما هو جفاف العين؟
تظهر هذه الحالة عندما لا تفرز العين القدر الكافى من الدموع التي تساعد على ترطيبها ومنع التهابها . تفرز الدموع بطريقتين: 

بشكل طبيعى بمعدل بطئ وثابت لتساعد على تشحيم وتسهيل حركة العين. 

بكميات كبيرة بمعدل سريع فى حالة تهيج العين أو عند البكاء. 

ما هي أعراض جفاف العين؟ 

وخز وحرقان بالعين 

الرغبة فى حك العين 

وجود مخاط فى شكل خيوط حول العين وداخلها 

تهيج العين من الدخان والرياح 

صعوبة واضحة فى إرتداء العدسات اللاصقة فى حالة استعمالها 

زيادة كبيرة فى إفراز الدموع
وقد تبدو فكرة زيادة إفراز الدموع فى حالة جفاف العين غير منطقية ولكن إذا كانت الدموع المسئولة عن تشحيم العين تفرز بكمية غير كافية فإن ذلك يؤدى إلي تهيج العين. وعند تهيج العين فإن الغدة الدمعية تفرز كمية كبيرة من الدموع غالبا ما تكون أكبر من قدرة العين على تصريف هذه الكمية الزائدة فتفيض خارج العين. 

*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*ما هو الغشاء الدمعي؟






**الغشاء الدمعى (يتم نشره فوق العين من خلال اختلاج بالجفنين) هو المسئول عن نعومة وصفاء سطح العين. وبدون هذا الغشاء قد لا تصبح الرؤية ممكنة. يتكون الغشاء الدمعى من 3 طبقات: 

الطبقة الخارجية زيتية لمنع تبخر الدموع وبقاء سطح العين ناعما وتفرز بواسطة الغدة الجفنية 

الطبقة الوسطى مائية تنظف العين وتغسلها من الأجسام الغريبة وتفرز بواسطة الغدة الدمعية 

الطبقة الداخلية مخاطية تسمح للطبقة المائية بالإنتشار بالتساوى على سطح العين كما تساعد فى الحفاظ على رطوبته وبدونها لا تلتصق الدموع بالعين وتفرز بواسطة الملتحمة (الغشاء الذى يغطى الصلبة ويبطن الجفون).

ما هي أسباب جفاف العين؟
يقل إفراز الدموع مع التقدم فى العمر. ورغم أن حدوث جفاف العين فى الذكور والإناث وارد فى أي عمر إلا أن النسبة أعلى في النساء عن الرجال وبالذات بعد سن اليأس . عادة ما يصاحب جفاف العين إلتهاب المفاصل وجفاف الفم. كما قد تسبب بعض الأدوية جفاف العين من خلال تأثيرها على تقليل إفراز الدموع. ولذلك يجب إخبار طبيب العيون بكل أنواع الأدوية التى يتناولها المريض. كمثال للأدوية التى قد تسبب جفاف العين: 

الأدوية المدرة للبول 

بعض أدوية الضغط 

مضادات الحساسية 

الأقراص المنومة 

أدوية الأعصاب 

المسكنات

وبما أن بعض هذه الأدوية يكون ضروريا للمريض فيجب عليه التعود على جفاف العين أو استعمال دموع صناعية. وغالبا ما تكون عيون الأشخاص المصابين بجفاف العين حساسة للمواد الحافظة المستعملة فى قطرات العين أو الدموع الصناعية مما يؤدى لتهيجها. 

كيف يتم تشخيص جفاف العين؟
يمكن لطبيب العيون تشخيص جفاف العين من خلال الفحص الكامل وقد يحتاج الطبيب لإجراء بعض الإختبارات التى تقيس إفراز الدموع. 

*******************
يتبع





أرجووووا عدم الرد الأن*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*كيف يتم علاج جفاف العين؟ 

إضافة الدموع: يمكن لقطرات العين المسماة "الدموع الصناعية" أن تؤدى وظيفة الدموع الطبيعية فهى تقوم بتشحيم العين والمحافطة على رطوبة سطحها.

وتوجد بعض أنواع القطرات الخالية من المواد الحافظة تستعمل أكثر من مرة كل ساعتين. وهناك نوع من الدموع الصناعية الصلبة التى توضع تحت الجفن السفلى يوميا وتذوب فى شكل مواد شحمية تؤدى دور الدموع. ويمكن استعمال هذه الدموع الصناعية حسب الحاجة (مرة أو مرتين فى اليوم). 



الحفاظ على الدموع: الحفاظ على الدموع الطبيعية للعين هـو شكل آخر للحفاظ على العين في حالة رطبة. وفى الوضع الطبيعى فإن الدموع يتم تصريفها من خلال قناة صغيرة إلى الأنف (وذلك هو سبب الرشح من الأنف أثناء البكاء). ويمكن لطبيب العيون غلق هذه القناة بصفة مؤقتة أو دائمة للحفاظ على الدموع الطبيعية لفترة أطول فوق سطح العين. 



الطرق الاخرى: بما أن الدموع تتبخر مثل أى سائل آخر من فوق سطح العين فإن أحد خطوات علاج جفاف العين هو منع هذا التبخر. وذلك ممكن باستعمال مصدر لإضافة الرطوبة داخل الغرفة التى يجلس المريض بها.

يمكن ارتداء نظارة ذات حواف جانبية لمنع تأثير الرياح فى زيادة تبخر الدموع ولكن قد يعيق ذلك الرؤية الطرفية أثناء القيادة.

يجب تجنب الجلوس فى غرفة ذات درجة حرارة عالية أو استعمال مجفف الشعر والبعد عن التيارات الهوائية الشديدة والامتناع عن التدخين. وقد يشكو البعض من الشعور بالحكة فى العينين عند الاستيقاظ صباحأ وهو ما يمكن علاجه باستعمال مرهم بكمية بسيطة قبل النوم. كما أن جفاف العين بسبب نقص فيتامين (أ) من الوارد حدوثه وبالذات فى الدول الفقيرة وغالبا ما يصيب الأطفال ويعالج باستعمال مراهم تحتوى على الفيتامين

***********************
أمراض القلب والجهاز الدوري
Cardiovascular diseases

القلب The heart



القلب هو عبارة عن عضلة صغيرة بحجم قبضة اليد الكبيرة تعمل مثل مضخة تضخ الدم في الشرايين ومنه إلى أنحاء الجسم الأخرى كما أنها تستقبل الدم العائد من الأوردة، وشكل القلب كحبة الأجاص المقلوبة يتمركز في الصدر مائلاً قليلاً نحو اليسار ويوجد في القلب أربع حجرات اثنتان علويتان وتدعى الأذينان واثنتان سفليتان وتدعى البطينان وهي ذات جدار سميكة العضلة، كما أن القلب ينبض 60-80 نبضة في الدقيقة، والنبضات عبارة عن التقلص والاسترخاء لعضلة القلب ليتم ضخ حوالي 3-5 لتر من الدم في الدقيقة الواحدة، وتتغذى عضلة القلب من الأوعية الدموية المحاطة بها وأي انسداد بها يؤدي إلى الموت.







**الـدورة الـدمـويـة Blood circulation






**يسيطر الدماغ والمراكز العصبية في جسم الإنسان على الدورة الدموية حيث يتم ضخ الدم الأحمر المليء بالأكسوجين من القلب عبر الشرايين إلى كافة أجزاء الجسم ليصل الأكسوجين والغذاء لكل أنسجة الجسم كما يأخذ الدم النفايات من الأنسجة ويعود عبر الأوردة إلى الأذين الأيمن ومنه إلى البطين الأيمن ليتم ضخه إلى الرئة عبر الشريانان الرئوي الأيسر والأيمن لتتم تنقيته من غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون وبعض الغازات الأخرى وإشباعه بالأكسوجين ليرجع الدم عبر الأوردة الرئوية إلى الأذين الأيسر ومنه إلى البطين الأيسر للقلب حيث يتم ضخه مرة أخرى عبر الأبهر ومنه إلى جميع أجزاء الجسم وهكذا. 













**الضغط الدموي المرتفع 

إن نسبة مرض ارتفاع ضغط الدم (التوتر المفرط Hypertension) عند الإنسان في ارتفاع مستمر وذلك مع زيادة وطأة التوتر والقلق في حياتنا العصرية وخاصةً في المدن حيث الازدحام السكاني ومشاكل النقل وسوء التغذية وتلوث البيئة ومشكلات الحياة المتنوعة. وعلى أقل تقدير فإن شخصاً واحداً بين كل عشرين شخصاً يعانى من ارتفاع ضغط الدم ويحتاج إلى علاج وللأسف فإن نصف من يعاني من هذا المرض في الغالب لا يعرف أن ضغط دمه مرتفع يحتاج إلى علاج كما أن نصف الذين يعلمون بمرضهم لا يتلقون العلاج اللازم له لذلك ينصح بقياس ضغط الدم لديهم كل ستة أشهر خاصةً بعد تجاوز سن الثلاثين من العمر أو في حالات زيادة الوزن أو في حالات توارث المرض بين أفراد العائلة الواحدة.

ولكي تتعرف على مرض ارتفاع ضغط الدم وأسبابه وكيفية السيطرة عليه بشكل أفضل ننصح أن تقوم أولاً بإلقاء الضوء على القلب وكيفية عمله والدورة الدموية.

ما هو ضغط الدم؟
تقوم الشرايين بتنظيم الضغط وكمية الدم المارة بها عن طريق التمدد والتقلص المنتظم مع نبضات القلب فإذا ما فقدت هذه الشرايين مرونتها لأي سبب من الأسباب عندها تزيد مقاومة الشرايين لمرور الدم فيرتفع ضغط الدم ولذلك فإن مقاومة جدران الشرايين لمرور الدم يعتبر عاملاً هاماً لمعرفة مستوى ضغط الدم والسيطرة عليه.

وهناك نوعان من الضغط يتم قياسها، الضغط الانقباضي Systolic ويقاس عندما ينقبض القلب أثناء عملية الضخ، والضغط الانبساطي Diastolic ويقاس عند استرخاء القلب لاستقبال الدم القادم من الجسم.
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*كيف يقاس ضغط الدم؟ 
يتم قياس ضغط الدم بربط كُم مطاطي حول الذراع الأيسر ثم نفخ الهواء فيه وملاحظة كمية الضغط اللازم لوقف جريان الدم خلال الشريان الموجود تحت الكُم بالإنصات إليه عبر السماعة الطبية ويسجل قياس ضغط الدم على هيئة رقمين يسمى الرقم الأول الضغط الانقباضي systolic أما الرقم الثاني فيسمى الضغط الانبساطي diastolic ووحدة قياس الضغط هي الملليمتر زئبق، والجهاز الذي يقيس ضغط الدم يدعى سفيقنومونوميتر Sphygmomanometer وقد اقترحت منظمة الصحة العالمية أنه عندما يصل ضغط الدم عند الإنسان أكثر من 140/95 فإنه يعد غير طبيعي، وقد تم مؤخراً تصنيف وتقسيم ضغط الدم على حسب شدته 
وهو كالآتي:

التصنيف*** الضغط الانقباضي*** الضغط الانبساطي 
الضغط المثالي*** Optimal*** 120 80 
الضغط الطبيعي*** Normal*** 130 أو أقل 85 أو أقل 
الضغط فوق الطبيعي*** H. Normal ***130-139 85-89 
ضغط مرتفع من الدرجة الأولى*** Grade-***1 140-159 90-99 
ضغط مرتفع من الدرجة الثانية*** Grade-2 ***160-179 100-109 
ضغط مرتفع من الدرجة الثالثة ***Grade-3*** 180 أو أعلى 110 أو أعلى 


معلومات تهمك 

ارتفاع ضغط الدم أكثر انتشاراً وشدة عند الزنوج وتصل نسبة الإصابة به بين الأمريكيين السود والبيض 1:4، كما لوحظ أن حدوث ارتفاع في ضغط الدم يزيد أيضاً عند الهنود الغربيين. 

يرتفع ضغط الدم في معظم المجتمعات والأجناس مع تقدم العمر. 

ارتفاع ضغط الدم يكون أكثر انتشاراً عند الرجال بالمقارنة بالنساء في مرحلة الشباب أما عند التقدم بالعمر فيصبح أكثر شيوعاً عند النساء (بعد سن اليأس). 

تم اكتشاف وسيلة يمكن الاعتماد عليها لقياس ضغط الدم في عام 1905، وفي عام 1950 اكتشفت عقاقير فعالة لعلاج ارتفاع ضغط الدم. 

أنواع ارتفاع ضغط الدم
يوجد نوعان رئيسان من ضغط الدم المرتفع: 

الأول النوع الابتدائي أو الأساسي Essential Hypertension وهو الأكثر انتشاراً وشيوعاً في العالم كما أنه لا يعرف سبب معين لحدوثه وهو النوع الذي سوف نتطرق إليه بشيء من التفصيل. 

الثاني النوع الثانوي Secondary Hypertension وهذا النوع يحدث بسبب مرض يؤدي إلى ارتفاع في ضغط الدم مثل أمراض الكلى أو الشريان الأورطي أو أمراض بعض الغدد الصماء في الجسم، وبالتالي فإن علاج هذه الأمراض يصاحبه نزول في ضغط دم المريض وهذه الحالات لا تتعدى عن 1% من حالات ارتفاع ضغط الدم. 

ما هي أسباب ارتفاع ضغط الدم الأساسي؟
كما ذكرنا سابقاً، السبب الحقيقي غير معروف في ارتفاع الضغط لدى المرضى ولكن هناك عوامل رئيسة تلعب دوراً هاماً في جعل المريض أكثر تعرضاً لهذا المرض عن غيره من الناس ومنها: 

الوراثة 
لقد أثبتت الدراسات أنه في حالة وجود إصابة لدى أحد الوالدين بارتفاع ضغط الدم فإن احتمال الإصابة لدى الأبناء لهذا المرض هو 25% أما إذا كان كلا الوالدين مصاباً بهذا المرض فقد تصل نسبة إصابة الأبناء بالمرض هو 90%. 

الإفراط في تناول الأملاح 
لقد لوحظ أن الأشخاص الذين يتناولون كميات كبيرة من الملح مثل اليابانيون وسكان كوريا الجنوبية يشيع بينهم هذا المرض حيث أنهم يتناولون السمك المملح واللحم المحفوظ بكميات كبيرة والعكس صحيح فإن بعض المناطق في اليابان الذي يميل أهلها إلى تناول القليل من الملح في الطعام فأن نسبة تعرضهم لمرض ضغط الدم أقل. 

زيادة الوزن
لقد لوحظ أيضاً أن احتمال حدوث ضغط الدم عند الشخص البدين هو أكثر منه عند الشخص العادي، كما لوحظ أن تنقيص الوزن لدى مرضى ضغط الدم البدينين يحسن من حالاتهم بدرجات متفاوتة. 

التوتر والكبت والقلق
إن شخصية الفرد تلعب دوراً هاماً في قابلية الشخص بالإصابة بارتفاع ضغط الدم حيث أن استجابة الشخص للتوتر والقلق والكبت من مسببات ارتفاع ضغط الدم حيث أن جسم الإنسان في هذه الحالات تفرز مادة الأدرينالين التي ترفع ضغط الدم. 

العمر والجنس
إن المتقدمين في السن أكثر تعرضاً للإصابة بهذا المرض من الشباب وقد يكون السبب في ذلك هو أن شرايين الشخص كبير السن تكون متصلبة مما يؤدي إلى ارتفاع في الضغط الانقباضي بصفة خاصة ويمكن القول بأن الإصابة لدى النساء أكبر من نسبتها عند الرجال. 

الإدمان على الكحول أو التدخين
من الثابت أن تناول الكحول بكميات كبيرة يسبب ارتفاع ضغط الدم كما أن التدخين يعتبر سبباً رئيسياً لبعض أمراض القلب مثل تصلب الشرايين والجلطة وارتفاع ضغط الدم وزيادة ضربات القلب. 

حبوب منع الحمل
إن حبوب منع الحمل تحتوي على هرموني الإستروجين والبروجستيرون وكلاهما يسببان ارتفاع في ضغط الدم لذلك ينصح الأطباء النساء اللاتي يستخدمن حبوب منع الحمل بفحص ضغط دمهن كل ستة شهور وخاصةً إذا كن مدخنات. 

ما هي أعراض ارتفاع ضغط الدم؟
أغلب مرضى ضغط الدم لا يشعرون بأية أعراض لذلك سمي بالقاتل الصامت أما بعضهم قد يشعرون بصداع أو بدوخة وتعب وتوتر وهذه الأعراض تنشأ أيضاً عن بعض الأمراض الأخرى لذلك لا يمكن معرفة ما إذا كان المريض مصاب بهذا المرض إلا بالفحص وقياس ضغط دم المريض.


ما هي مضاعفات ارتفاع ضغط الدم؟
إذا لم يتم معالجة ارتفاع ضغط دم المريض فإنه قد يشكو من مضاعفات تعتبر خطيرة ولا يمكن الشفاء منها في بعض الأحيان ومن أهم الأعضاء التي تتأثر أكثر من غيرها في الجسم هي الدماغ والكلى والقلب وذلك نتيجة انخفاض تدفق الدم أو إعاقته تماماً إلى تلك الأعضاء. 

آثاره على القلب
إن القلب لدى مرضى ضغط الدم لا يتلقى كمية كافية من الدم والأكسوجين مما قد يحدث انسداد في الشريان التاجي وبالتالي يشعر المريض بآلام في الصدر (اهتياج الصدر) وعند بذل أي مجهود قد يحدث للمريض نوبة قلبية، كما أن النقص المزمن في تروية القلب بالدم قد يؤدي إلى موت جزء من عضلة القلب وعادةً ما تكون في عضلة البطين الأيسر مما قد يؤثر على البطينين والشرايين وفي هذه الحالات يتوقف القلب عن النبض مما يتسبب في أغلب الأحيان إلى الوفاة.
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*آثاره على الدماغ
عندما تقل تروية منطقة الدماغ بالدم بسبب ضيق الشرايين ينتج عن ذلك نوبة. هذه النوبة تكون على صورة فقدان مفاجئ للقوة والإحساس بالشلل أو قد ينشأ عنها شلل في الطرفين العلوي والسفلي من أحد الجانبين، وقد تحدث النوبة (السكتة الدماغية) نتيجة تمزق أحد الشرايين في الدماغ أو بسبب تكون جلطة في الدماغ مما يؤدي إلى توقف مؤقت أو دائم في وصول الدم إلى الدماغ وتكوُّن انتفاخ حول هذه الخلايا مما يسبب أيضاً في التأثير على وظائف الدماغ وبالتالي دخول المريض في غيبوبة وفي معظم الأحيان حدوث الوفاة. 

آثاره على الكلى
عندما تقل التروية الدموية للكلى نتيجة ارتفاع ضغط الدم فإن وحدات الكلية تتأثر فتبدأ قابليتها لإزالة الفضلات والسموم تنخفض (القصور الكلوي) وبالتالي فإن المواد السامة تتراكم في الدم.

ويمكن أن نختم الموضوع بالإشارة إلى أن الأشخاص الذين لم يُعالجوا من ارتفاع ضغط الدم لديهم لن يعيشوا فترة أطول من أصحاب الضغط الدموي العادي لذلك وجب التركيز على أهمية السيطرة على ضغط المريض لوقايته من المضاعفات الخطيرة التي قد يحدثها. 

ما هو العلاج؟
إن علاج مرض ارتفاع ضغط الدم قد يكون طويل الأمد أو إن صح التعبير أبدياً وذلك لأن العلاج بالعقاقير لا يشفي المرض ولكن يسيطر عليه وبالتالي فإن اتباع إرشادات الطبيب المعالج مهم جداً كما أن إيقاف الدواء دون استشارة الطبيب بحجة أن ضغط دمه أصبح عادياً يعتبر أمراً خطيراً حيث أنه بمجرد توقف المريض عن تناول الأدوية الخافضة للضغط تعيد المرض مرة أخرى.

ويمكن القول بأن علاج ضغط الدم ينقسم إلى قسمين، العلاج بغير الأدوية Non medical treatment والعلاج بالأدوية Medical treatment. 

العلاج بغير الأدوية Non medical treatment
يجب على المريض إتباع الإرشادات التالية وذلك لأهميتها: 

تخفيف الوزن إذا كان المريض بديناً. 

التقليل من تناول ملح الطعام ويمكن استبداله بالليمون وأيضاً التقليل من تناول المخللات والأجبان أو الأسماك المالحة. 

التوقف عن شرب الكحول. 

التوقف عن التدخين وخاصةً النساء اللاتي يستخدمن حبوب منع الحمل. 

التقليل من تناول الأطعمة الغنية بالدهون. 

تغيير نمط حياته بالبعد بقدر الإمكان عن أسباب التوتر والقلق والضغط النفسي. 

العلاج بالأدوية Medical treatment
لقد ذكرنا بالسابق بأنه في كثير من الأحيان لا يشعر مريض ضغط الدم بأي شيء ولذلك فإن تقبله لتناول العقاقير الخاصة بضغط الدم يكون قليلاً خاصةً وأن بعض هذه العقاقير لها آثار جانبية كما أن بعضها مرتفعة التكاليف لذلك يمكن القول بأن المرض لا يشعر بالاستفادة من الدواء ولكن يشعر بآثاره الجانبية وتكلفته العالية.

ومن هذا المنطلق وجب على الطبيب المعالج توعية المريض وإقناعه باستخدام هذه الأدوية وذلك لتجنب ما قد يحدث له من مضاعفات خطيرة سبق الحديث عنها. وهناك أنواع عديدة من العقاقير التي تستخدم لتخفيض ضغط الدم نذكر منها الآتي: 

العقاقير المدرة للبول Diuretics 
وهذه الأدوية تخفض الضغط عن طريق زيادة التبول ومثالنا على هذه الأنواع مجموعة الثايازايد Thiazide group ومن أهم ميزات هذا الدواء أنه سهل الاستخدام ومعروف منذ فترة طويلة كما أنه قليل التكلفة ومن مشاكله المتوقعة عدم تحمل المريض كثرة التبول كما أن طول استخدامه يُفقد الجسم كمية كبيرة من البوتاسيوم مما يؤدى إلى شعور المريض بالتعب وضعف العضلات وفقدان الشهية، كما أن مدرات البول تزيد من معدلات الدهون الثلاثي Triglycerides في الدم كما تقلل من تحمل السكر. 

مجموعة الصادات الودية (محصرات البيتا) Beta-Blockers 
مثل البروبرانولول Propranolol والميتوبرولول Metoprolol وهذه الأدوية تبطل تأثير الأدرينالين عند مستقبلات الفعل الأدرينالي بيتا الموجود في القلب مما تقلل من سرعة ضرباته وبالتالي انخفاض الضغط، ومن أهم مشاكلها أنها تسبب تقلص في القصبات الهوائية وبالتالي التسبب في ضيق في التنفس وكذلك لها تأثير سلبي على دهنيات الدم كما تقلل من مفعول الأنسولين لدى مرضى السكر لذلك لا ينصح باستخدامها للمرضى الذين يشكون من الربو أو السكر المعتمد على الأنسولين، كما أن المريض قد يشعر ببرودة في اليدين أو القدمين وخاصةً في فصل الشتاء. 

مانعات الكلس (معيقات قنوات الكلس) Calcium Channel Blocker
مثل النيفيدبين Nifedipine. هذه الأدوية تمنع دخول الكالسيوم إلى العضلات الملساء في الشرايين مما تقلل من تقلص تلك الشرايين وبالتالي ينخفض ضغط الدم، كما أنها تقلل من سريان السيالات الكهربائية فتقلل من سرعة ضربات القلب. ومن آثارها الجانبية شعور المريض بالصداع والإمساك وبعض الآلام في منطقة المعدة كما أنها تسبب احمرار في الوجه. 

مانعات أو مثبطات الأنزيم المسؤول عن تحويل مادة الأنجيوتينسين Angiotensin Converting Enzyme Inhibitors 
مثل الكابتوبريل Captopril وهذه الأدوية تعمل على منع الأنزيم المسؤول عن تحويل مادة الأنجوتينسن رقم واحد إلى مادة الأنجوتينسين رقم اثنان (المركب النشط) وبالتالي تتوسع شرايين الدم لتستوعب كمية أكبر من الدم، كما أن مادة الألدوستيرون تقل وبالتالي تزيد نسبة خروج الماء ملح الصوديوم عن طريق الكلية فينخفض ضغط الدم ومن ميزات هذه الأدوية أنها أيضاً تستخدم في علاج هبوط القلب Heart Failure كما أنها لها تأثير إيجابي على دهون الدم وتزيد من حساسية الأنسولين لدى مرضى السكر. ومن أهم آثارها الجانبية السعال (الكحة الناشفة Dry Cough) مما يجعل المريض في بعض الأحيان يتوقف عن استخدامها. 

مجموعات أخرى
توجد مجموعات أخرى تستخدم أيضاً في تخفيض ضغط الدم مثل 

الموسعات الوعائية Vasodilators 

الأدوية مركزية الفعل Central acting drugs 

الأدوية الأدرينالية الفعل Adrenergic drugs 

الأدوية المهدئة Sedatives and Tranquilizers 


******************
يتبع





أرجوااااا عدم الرد الأن*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*الذبحة الصدرية Angina pectoris



تعمل عضلة القلب كمضخة لتوصيل الدم إلى جميع أنحاء الجسم وتحصل عضلة القلب على ما تحتاجه من طاقة ( أوكسجين ) لأداء تلك المهمة عن طريق الدم الذي يصلها عن طريق الشرايين التي تغذيها وعددها ثلاثة تسمى بالشرايين الاكليلية أو التاجية ، والذبحة الصدرية هي الأعراض التي تحدث للمريض عند نقصان الدم الساري في الشرايين التاجية المغذية لعضلات القلب والناتج عن عدم التوازن بين استهلاك القلب للغذاء ونسبة وصول الغذاء إليه وهى في الغالب تكون نتيجة تصلب وضيق الشرايين التاجية مما يمنع وصول الدم بصورة كافية وأحيانا يكون السبب زيادة كبيرة في حاجة القلب للغذاء " الأوكسجين " بالرغم من كفاءة الشرايين التاجية مثل حالات تضخم القلب نتيجة لارتفاع الضغط أو لاعتلال عضلي.

الأعراض 
آلام مميزة الطابع في الجانب الأيسر من الصدر وخلف عظمة القص يكون الألم من النوع الضاغط ، وقد يمـتد إلى الكتف الأيسر وأسفل الرقبة والفك الأسفل وإلى اليد اليسرى وأحيانا قد يمتد إلى الظهر أو أعلى البطن وهناك صفة شبه دائمة في أغلب الحالات وهي حدوث الألم مع الجهد وزواله بانتهاء الجهد أو الراحة.. وهناك بالطبع أسباب عديدة أخرى لآلام الصدر ولذلك فمن الضروري استشارة الطبيب فورا لإجراء بعض الفحوصات الأخرى.

أهم الأمراض التي تسبب انسداد شرايين القلب وبالتالي إلى الذبحة الصدرية هي أمراض تصلب الشرايين وزيادة الكولسترول ومرض السكري ومرض ارتفاع ضغط الدم. قد يتوقف مرور الدم بصورة تامة في أحد فروع الشرايين القلبية نتيجة التجلط الذي يحدث في الأجزاء الضيقة منه فيتوقف الدم تماما عن تغذية هذا الجزء من العضلة فتموت العضلة وذلك ما يعرف باحتشاء العضلة القلبية - حيث تختلف الأعراض مع ما يحدث عند الذبحة الصدرية إذ أنها تستمر لفترة طويلة وقد تحدث في أوقات الراحة وأحيانا عند النوم مع مصاحبتها بالشعور بغثيان وعرق غزير أو قد تظهر بشكل عسر هضم.

أسباب الذبحة الصدرية
يشكل تراكم المواد الدهنية على جدار الشرايين التاجية والذي يبدأ في عمر مبكر قبل مرحلة البلوغ أحد الأسباب الرئيسية للذبحة الصدرية فمع امتداد الترسب الدهني مع حدوث مضاعفات داخل هذا الترسب منها النزف والتقرح والتكلس مما ينتج سكنه في النهاية

ضيق شديد في الشرايين أو انسداد كامل مما يؤدي لظهور الأعراض ، وهناك عوامل خطورة تؤدي إلى سرعة حدوث تصلب الشرايين مثل تقدم العمر والجنس " تحدث أكثر في الذكور عن الإناث خاصة قبل انقطاع الحيض لديهن "

وهناك أيضا ارتفاع نسبة الكولسترول ، ارتفاع ضغط الدم والتدخين والتي تشكل دورا رئيسيا في حدوث الذبحة ، كما أن هنا عوامل ثانوية أخرى منها انخفاض نسبة الدهون الثقيلة الكثافة في الدم ، حدوث تصلب الشرايين التاجية في العائلة و خاصة في السن الصغير و داء السكري ، البدانة أو السمنة المفرطة ، قلة الحركة وبعض الأنواع من الإجهاد الذهني أو النفسي.

وارتفاع نسبة الكولسترول في الدم تعنى نسبة الدهون الكلية في الدم وهى تختلف باختلاف العادات الغذائية بين الشعوب وتزيد نسبتها لدى الشعوب التى تتناول الكثير من الأغذية الحيوانية وتقل بكثير لدى الشعوب التي تتناول الأغذية النباتية.

وقد أثبتت الدراسات والأبحاث أن ارتفاع نسبة الكولسترول يزيد من احتمال الإصابة بتصلب الشرايين وترتفع نسبة الإصابة كلما ارتفعت نسبة الكولسترول في الدم . وارتفاع ضغط الدم يعد عامل خطورة هاما لحدوث الذبحة الصدرية لما يسببه من عدم انتظام في تدفق الدم داخل الشريان مما يسبب تغيرات داخل بطانة جدار الشريان ويزيد من تصلب الشرايين التاجية ، كما أن ارتفاع ضغط الدم يزيد من عمـل البطين الأيسر ويؤدى إلى تضخمه وزيادة حاجته للأكسجين.

أثبتت الأبحاث العلمية بما لا يدعو للشك أن احتمال الوفاة الناتجة عن انسداد شرايين القلب تزيد بنسبة تصل إلى ( 70% ) سنويا لدى المدخنين عنها لدى غير المدخنين ، كما أن نسبة الموت المفاجئ لدى المدخنين سنويا هي أكثر من الضعف عنها في غير المدخنين . والتدخين يؤدي إلى زيادة نسبة التصاق الصفائح الدموية في الدم أو تقلص الشرايين بسبب النيكوتين الذي له تأثير قابض قوي ، كما يؤدي إلى انخفاض نسبة الأكسجين نتيجة استنشاق أول أكسيد الكربون الموجود في السجائر ، كما أثبتت الدراسات العلمية أن خطر التدخين على الشرايين التاجية يقل بالامتناع كلية عن التدخين أو مجالسة التدخين.

إذا كنت من الأشخاص الذين يتعرضون لأي من الظواهر السابقة فيجب عليك زيارة الطبيب كإجراء وقائي وإذا شعرت بأي أعراض مرتبطة بالمجهود مثل كحة بالصدر أو ألم بالرقبة أو بالكتف الأيسر ، أو إذا كنت تشعر بهذه الأعراض عندما تتعرض للجو البارد ، فلا بد أن تزور الطبيب ويفضل أن يكون أخصائي قلب لتقييم الحالة

الذبحة الصدرية Angina pectoris
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*كيف يمكن لطبيبك أن يقيم حالتك؟ 

الخطوة الأولى: التأكد من أن قلبك يقوم بضخ الدم بصورة جيدة وهذا يمكن أن يتم في العيادة. 

والخطوة الثانية: إجراء اختبارات للعناصر التي تشكل خطرا على القلب مثل نسبة الدهون والسكر في الدم ، ويمكن عمل أشعة للصدر لتحديد حجم القلب كما يتم عمل تحليل لعدد من الإنزيمات التي تساعد على معرفة حيوية عضلات القلب. يمكن عمل تخطيط للقلب في حالة الراحة وذلك لمعرفة ما إذا كان القلب قد تعرض سابقا لأي أضرار ، وفي معظم الحالات يتم عمل تخطيط الجهد والذي يتضمن الجري على سير متحرك مع عمل تخطيط مستمر للقلب. 

تخطيط القلب مع المجهود:
نظرا لصعوبة الحصول على تخطيط للقلب أثناء حصول الألم فيمكن إجراء إجهاد عضلي بالركض على سير متحرك مما يزيد من سرعة ضربات القلب ويرتفع ضغط الدم مما يؤدي إلى زيادة حاجة القلب للأكسجين فإذا كان هناك قصور في وظائف الشرايين التاجية فيحدث تغيرات مميزة في تخطيط القلب تدل عليه وتبلغ حساسية هذا الفحص في تشخيص الذبحة الصدرية حوالي ( 65% ) فقط ، أي أنه من المحتمل أن يكون الفحص سالبا في ( 35% ) من المرضى الذين لديهم تضيق في الشرايين التاجية .

ماذا يمكن أن يعمل الطبيب لمساعدتك ؟ 
يمكن للطبيب أن يقوم بتقييم حالتك بمزيد من التدقيق حيث يمكن عمل تخطيط أو تصوير للأوعية الدموية لرؤية الانسداد على صورته الحقيقية ، وعلى ضوء ذلك يتم تحديد ما إذا كان المريض يحتاج إلى أدوية ، جراحة تحويلية ، أو إزالة الانسداد عن طريق إدخال بالون صغير باستخدام القسطرة.


العلاج
ينقسم علاج الذبحة الصدرية إلى ثلاث طرق: 

العلاج الطبي:
والهدف الرئيسي منه هو إعادة التوازن بين حاجة القلب للأكسجين وما يصله في وجود التضيقات من الشرايين التاجية وذلك بإعطاء أدوية تبطئ من سرعة نبض القلب أو تخفض من ضغط الدم أو تخفف من الحمل الحجمى على القلب بتوسيع الأوردة في الجسم وهى كلها عوامل تزيد من حاجة القلب للأكسجين ، أيضا استعمال الأدوية التي توسع الشرايين التاجية نفسها وتمنع تقلصها وتخفف من الضغط داخل جدران القلب ، وفى العادة نحتاج إلى أكثر من دواء للتقليل من أو التحكم في أعراض الذبحة الصدرية 

العلاج بالقسطرة:
وتتلخص الفكرة في كيفية زيادة الدم الواصل إلى عضلة القلب وذلك عن طريق توسيع الشريان التاجي باستعمال البالون أو إزالة الرواسب الدهنية من جدران الشريان عن طريق جهاز كحت أو بتركيب الدعامات المعدنية لمنع تضيق الشريان مرة أخرى. 

العلاج الجراحي:
وذلك باستخدام وريد من الساق أو شريان الصدر وتوصيله من الأبهر إلى ما بعد منطقة التضيق في الشريان التاجي لحين وصول الدم إلى عضلة القلب ويفضل إجراء العملية الجراحية عند وجود تضيقات عديدة في الشرايين التاجية أو تضيق في الشريان التاجي الأيسر الرئيسي 

إذا كنت من الأشخاص الذين يتعرضون لأي من الظواهر السابقة فيجب عليك زيارة الطبيب كإجراء وقائي وإذا شعرت بأي أعراض مرتبطة بالمجهود مثل كحة بالصدر أو ألم بالرقبة أو بالكتف الأيسر ، أو إذا كنت تشعر بهذه الأعراض عندما تتعرض للجو البارد ، فلا بد أن تزور الطبيب ويفضل أن يكون أخصائي قلب لتقييم الحالة.

هل يمكن المساهمة في تجنب الإصابة بأزمة قلبية ؟
بالتأكيد يمكن التقليل بصورة ملحوظة من احتمالات التعرض لأزمة قلبية بالتوقف عن التدخين ، وتخفيف الوزن "لمفرطي السمنة" والتحكم في نسبة السكر وضغط الدم للمصابين بذلك والعمل على تقليل نسبة الكولسترول في الدم.
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*ماذا يجب على المريض أن يعمل عند شعوره بألم شديد في صدره ؟
لقد تبين مؤخرا أنه ليس بالضرورة أن يكون كل ألم في الصدر يشعر به المريض هو أزمة قلبية ، ويجب التوجه إلى أقرب مستشفى ، كما يجب عدم قيادة السيارة إذا شعرت بهذا الألم لأنك ستعرض حياتك وحياة الآخرين للخطر ، ولا بد من إعطاء المريض الإسعافات الأولية والأدوية اللازمة لإذابة الجلطة المسببة للأزمة القلبية ، ويساعد الإسراع في تناول هذه الأدوية في الحفاظ على وظائف القلب ، والتقليل من حجم الأضرار التي قد تصيب عضلة القلب . ويمكن أن يتعرض المريض خـلال الفترة الأولى من الإصابة بالأزمة القلبية لخطر اضطراب ضربات القلب التي تؤدي إلى توقفه ، ووجوده بالمستشفى سيزيد من فرص النجاة من هذه الأزمة بإذن الله.

**********

الملح والسكر

الصيدلي فراس جاسم جرجيس

" تجنب الإكثار منهما " عبارة تتكرر كثيرا ، ربما تكون قد سمعتها من قبل أحد الأطباء أو العاملين في المجال الصحي أو من مرضى قد تجاوزوا الأربعين من العمر وهم يشتكون مما يسمى سموم البدن كما هو معروف بالمفهوم الشعبي . 

الملح والسكر مادتان أساسيتان للحياة ، لا يستغني عنهما أبدا ، ولا تطيب الحياة والصحة دونهما . إن المفهوم الخاطئ لاعتبارهما سموم البدن يرجع إلى ارتباطهما الوثيق بمرضين خطيرين يؤرقان البشرية ويحصدان ملايين البشر سنويا وهما مرض السكري ومرض ارتفاع ضغط الدم ، ويعتبران من أكثر أسباب الوفيات في العالم ، وتنفق الدول أموالا تقدر بالمليارات لعلاج مثل هؤلاء المرضى ، بالإضافة إلى ما يفرضه من ميزانية خاصة وكبيرة على المريض . لا يتفق المفهوم العلمي بتسميتهما بسموم البدن لأن السم عادة يكون خطيرا ومميتا في حالة أخذه بجرعة معينة ، لكن بالنسبة إلى السكر والملح فأن نقصهما في الجسم يؤدي إلى أمراض خطرة لا يقل أذاها عن المرضين السابقين ، لكن هذه الأمراض ليست شائعة الوجود مثل مرضي السكر وارتفاع ضغط الدم . 


لا أود الحديث هنا عن المادتين بمفهومها الكيميائي و الفيزيائي ، بل سيكون الحديث عن المرضين المرتبطين بهاتين المادتين ، وسيكون التركيز على مرضى السكري المصابين بارتفاع ضغط الدم. الملح كما هو معروف بعلاقته الكبيرة وكونه أحد الأسباب الرئيسية للإصابة بارتفاع ضغط الدم ، وينصح دائما بالتقليل منه عند مرضى ارتفاع ضغط الدم والقلب والكلى وكبار السن وغيرهم . والملح المقصود هنا هو ملح الصوديوم ، الذي يشكل 99 % من ملح الطعام ويكون بشكل كلورايد الصوديم ، ويحتوي ملح الطعام بالإضافة إلى الصوديوم على أملاح البوتاسيوم والكالسيوم واليود لكن بتراكيز قليلة جدا. أما بالنسبة للسكر فمن أسمه يظهر ارتباطه الأساسي بمرض السكري الذي يتميز بارتفاع معدل السكر بالدم . 



ارتفاع ضغط الدم عند مرضى السكري : 

مرض السكري من أكثر الأمراض انتشارا في العالم ، يقدر عدد المصابين به على مستوى العالم 10% ، علما أن نسبة الإصابة به تختلف بين دولة وأخرى . ويعتبر انتشار مرض السكري في الوطن العربي من أعلى النسب في العالم ، ففي السعودية 16% ، الإمارات 24% ، مصر 10% ، البحرين 10% ، عمان 12% . أما في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية فتصل النسبة إلى 10% . وتشكل هذه النسب العالية كارثة محلية لكل مجتمع. هناك نوعان رئيسيان لمرض السكري : النوع الأول يصيب الأطفال عادة ويقدر بـ 10% من عدد المصابين بالسكري . أما النوع الثاني فيصيب البالغين ويصل عدد المصابين به إلى 90% ، وهناك أنواع أخرى منها سكر الحمل الذي يظهر أثناء فترة حمل المرأة ويظهر عادة بعد الشهر الرابع من الحمل .


يحصل مرض السكري نتيجة نقص أو انعدام إفراز هرمون الأنسولين من قبل خلايا بيتا في جزر لانكرهانز الموجودة على البنكرياس ، ويعمل الانسولين على إدخال سكر العنب ( الجلوكوز ) إلى داخل الخلايا من أجل استهلاكه والحصول على الطاقة . أن هذا النقص أو الانعدام في هرمون الانسولين سيؤدي إلى زيادة نسبة السكر في الدم مما يؤدي مع مرور الوقت إلى مضاعفات خطيرة كأمراض القلب والجهاز العصبي واعتلال شبكية العين وتلف في الكليتين ، بالإضافة إلى جعل الجسم عرضة للإصابات الجرثومية والفطرية . تعتبر هذه بعض المعلومات عامة نوعا ما بالنسبة للكثير من المرضى المصابين بالسكري نتيجة الاهتمام الواسع بتوعية الناس بخطر هذا المرض ، حيث يزود الأطباء والعاملين بالمجال الصحي مرضى السكري بهذه المعلومات في سبيل توضيح المرض . 


أما ما قد يجهله الكثير من مرضى السكري هو الارتباط الكبير بين السكري وارتفاع ضغط الدم ، حيث يصل عدد المصابين بمرض السكري وارتفاع ضغط الدم معا إلى ما يقارب الـ 70% من مرضى السكري . وتشير التقارير إلى أن أكثر من 65% من مرضى السكري يموتون نتيجة أمراض القلب والسكتة الدماغية ، التي تعتبر من مضاعفات ارتفاع ضغط الدم . بالإضافة إلى أن معدل إصابة مرضى السكري بارتفاع ضغط الدم هو الضعف عند البشر غير المصابين بمرض السكري . وقد أشار تقرير عرض في العام 2000 في ملتقى جمعية السكري الأمريكية أن 71% من مرضى السكري مصابين بارتفاع ضغط الدم ، وأن 12% فقط هم ممن يسيطرون على ضغطهم بشكل طبيعي .


ارتفاع ضغط الدم الذي يطلق عليه أحيانا " المرض الصامت " بسبب عدم وجود أعراض خاصة به ، وفي حالات كثيرة لا يشخص المرض إلا بعد أن تظهر المضاعفات أثر الإصابة به . علما أن 90% من المصابين بارتفاع ضغط الدم لا يعرف سبب لأصابتهم . هناك الكثير من الأسباب التي يعزى إليها الإصابة بهذين المرضين ، السكري وارتفاع ضغط الدم ، منها عامل الوراثة أو الإجهاد والتوتر أو القلق . بالإضافة إلى الأسباب الأخرى التي تعبر وظيفية أو خاصة بكل مرض . 


يعتبر ارتفاع ضغط الدم المستمر وغير المسيطر عليه عامل أساسي في تطور مضاعفات مرض السكري المتمثلة في اعتلال شبكية العين ، و خلل في وظائف الكلى ، و أمراض الشريان التاجي ، و اختلال الأوعية الطرفية ( في الساقين والذراعين ) . أثبت ذلك من خلال النتائج التي تم الحصول عليها من اختبارات تمت السيطرة فيها على ضغط الدم عند المستوى الطبيعي عند بعض المرضى . 

من أجل تشخيص دقيق وصحيح لمرض ارتفاع ضغط الدم لابد أن تتم عملية قياس ضغط الدم عدة مرات ولأيام مختلفة . عادة يزيد ارتفاع ضغط الدم من المضاعفات التي يسببها السكري ، فقد يؤثر هذا الارتفاع على الأوعية الدموية الصغيرة ( Microvascular ) فيسبب أذى قد يصيب الكلى ( Nephropathy ) أو شبكية العين ( Retinopathy ) ، او قد يصيب الأوعية الدموية الكبيرة ( Macrovascular ) فيسبب تصلب الشرايين ( Atherosclerotic ) . وعادة يزيد من حالات الوفاة المبكرة . 

يصنف ارتفاع ضغط الدم عند المرضى العاديين ، غير المصابين بمرض السكري عدة تصنيفات ، وكما هو مبين في الجدول التالي لأشخاص لا يتناولون أي دواء مخفض ضغط الدم .

التصنيف الضغط الانقباضي Systolic

mm / Hg
الضغط الانبساطي Diastolic
mm / Hg

الضغط المثالي Optimal 120 أو أقل 80 أو أقل 
الضغط الطبيعي Normal 130 أو أقل 85 أو أقل 
الضغط الطبيعي المرتفع* H. Normal 130-139 85-89 
ضغط مرتفع من الدرجة الأولى Grade-1 140-159 90-99 
ضغط مرتفع من الدرجة الثانية Grade-2 160-179 100-109 
ضغط مرتفع من الدرجة الثالثة Grade-3 180 أو أعلى 110 أو أعلى 
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

** يمكن معالجته والسيطرة عليه بالحمية وتقليل ملح الصوديوم والرياضة وتقليل التوتر والإجهاد . 

إن الهدف من علاج ارتفاع ضغط الدم عند المرضى هو المحافظة على القياس أقل من 140 \ 90 ملم زئبق . أما عند مرضى السكري فيجب المحافظة على القياس أقل من 130 \ 80 ملم زئبق ، لأن ارتفاع ضغط الدم عن 130 \ 80 ملم زئبق يعني الإصابة بارتفاع ضغط الدم ، ويتوجب وصف العلاج لخفض ضغط الدم . بالإضافة إلى المتابعة المستمرة لمراقبة ضغط الدم ، وأجراء كل الاختبارات الدورية لتجنب المضاعفات

الوقاية والعلاج: 

ينقسم علاج كثير من الأمراض عادة إلى قسمين ، القسم الأول لا يعتمد على العلاج الدوائي ، ويسمى عادة تغيير أو تعديل نمط الحياة ، قد يستمر لفترة قصيرة أو طويلة اعتمادا على النتائج التي يتم الحصول عليها ، وفي حالة عدم الحصول على النتائج المطلوبة يتم الانتقال إلى القسم الثاني من العلاج الذي يعتمد على الدواء ، مع عدم إهمال القسم الأول من العلاج والاستمرار عليه . أن الالتزام بتغيير نمط الحياة يمكن أن يكون بالإضافة إلى كونه علاجا ، وقاية للناس الذين لديهم استعداد وراثي للإصابة بارتفاع ضغط الدم أو ممن تجاوزوا الأربعين من العمر ويتعرضون للإجهاد بشكل مستمر . 


تغيير أو تعديل نمط الحياة : يتضمن تغيير العديد من العادات الحياتية التي أصبحت لا تتناسب مع مرض ارتفاع ضغط الدم ، وفي نفس الوقت يجب أن لا تتعارض مع المرض الأساس وهو مرض السكري ، والكثير من هذه التغيرات تتناسب مع علاج مرض السكري أيضا . 

الوزن : المرضى من أصحاب الوزن الثقيل ، قد يكون خفضهم للوزن عامل أساسي ومهم جدا في العلاج وفي السيطرة على ضغط الدم بالإضافة إلى السيطرة على معدل السكري في الدم عند مستوى جيد ، وخفض الوزن قد يؤخر استعمال الأدوية لمدة طويلة أو قد يستغني عنها ، كما يمنع من حصول المضاعفات . يتم ذلك عن طريق تقليل تناول الأطعمة الدسمة المليئة بالدهون وممارسة الرياضة بشكل يومي . 


العادات الغذائية : يعتبر الغذاء الصحي المناسب عامل مهم جدا في السيطرة على كلا المرضين . لابد لمريض السكري من الاهتمام بعاداته الغذائية والوجبات والأطعمة التي يتناولها والتركيز على تقليل السكريات، أما بالنسبة لمريض السكري وارتفاع ضغط الدم فهناك عادات غذائية أخرى يجب عليه الاهتمام بها . 

الابتعاد عن ملح الصوديوم ، كما ذكرنا في البداية فأن ملح الصوديوم هو الجزء الرئيسي في ملح الطعام ، فيجب الحذر من استخدام الملح في الطعام والتقليل منه إلى أقصى حد ، لاعتباره سببا رئيسيا لارتفاع ضغط الدم ، لكونه يحصر كميات كبيرة من الماء مما يؤدي إلى زيادة حجم الدم وبالتالي زيادة ضغطه على الأوعية الدموية . جاء في إحدى الدراسات الغذائية الطبية أن على مريض ارتفاع ضغط الدم عدم تناول أكثر من 2400 ملغم يوميا من الصوديوم ، علما أن محتوى ملعقة صغيرة من الملح هو 2300 ملغم . ويجب التذكير بأن أكثر المنتجات التي تحتوي على الملح هي الأغذية المحفوظة والمعلبة . 

لا يعني ضرورة الابتعاد عن الصوديوم ، تجنب الأملاح الأخرى مثل الكالسيوم والبوتاسيوم واليود والمغنيسيوم . فالدراسات تشير إلى أن خفض نسبة الكالسيوم يؤدي إلى ارتفاع ضغط الدم . أما بالنسبة للبوتاسيوم فأن خفضه سيؤدي إلى عدة مشاكل منها ارتفاع ضغط الدم ، ولابد من زيادة كمية البوتاسيوم المتناولة عند المرضى الذين يتناولون بعض الأدوية مثل مدرات البول Diuretics التي تؤدي إلى فقدان البوتاسيوم مع البول . أما في حالة وجود خلل في عمل الكلية أو أخذ بعض الأدوية التي تؤدي إلى احتفاظ الجسم بالبوتاسيوم فيجب خفض كمية البوتاسيوم . بالنسبة لليود فأن نقصه يؤدي إلى مشاكل في الغدة الدرقية . أما انخفاض المغنيسيوم فقد لوحظ مع المصابين بالسكري ، بسبب دور المغنيسيوم المساعد في إفراز الانسولين . 

هناك الكثير من المواد الغذائية التي تكون غير مناسبة لمريض السكري وارتفاع ضغط الدم ، لابد من التقيد بها لتجنب فقدان السيطرة على أحد أو كلا المرضين أو حصول المضاعفات الخطرة . مـن هذه المواد : الدهون ، والسكريات ، واللحوم الحمراء ومنتجات الألبان الدسمة . لكن مع ذلك فأن سلة الغذاء مليئة ويمكن لمثل هؤلاء المرضى التعويض عن الأغذية غير المناسبة لهم ، وعمل نظام غذائي جيد وجديد والانتظام بعادات غذائية صحية للمحافظة على الصحة والحياة . تتنوع هذه الأغذية من الخضراوات والفواكه ( عدا ما يحتوي على السكريات ) والبقول واللحوم البيضاء ( السمك والدجاج ) والمكسرات ( غير المالحة ) . يجب التركيز على الأغذية التي تحتوي على الألياف لكونها مهمة جدا لمريض السكري . كذلك تناول بعض المنتجات النباتية التي تحتوي على البوتاسيوم كالموز ، والفراولة ، والطماطم ، والمشمش . بالإضافة إلى نوع الأغذية فالاهتمام بطريقة طهو الطعام مهم جدا ، فيفضل دائما المسلوق والمشوي لتجنب الدهون . كما أن وضع أنواع من البهارات مفيد لتجنب وضع الملح . 

الاعتدال أو التقليل من الكافيين في المشروبات ، لأن كما هو معروف بأن الكافيين قد يزيد من ارتفاع ضغط الدم وتفاقم أمراض القلب . بالإضافة إلى أنه قد يسبب الأرق الذي يؤدي إلى التوتر وبالتالي ارتفاع ضغط الدم . 

بالنسبة للمرضى الذين لديهم خلل في عمل الكليتين ، فأن تجنب الملح مهم جدا ، لأنه كما هو معروف فأن تصفية الملح تتم عبر الكليتين ، وأن وجود أي خلل فيهما قد يؤدي إلى تجمع الأملاح وبالتالي حصول مشاكل كثيرة أهمها ارتفاع ضغط الدم . 


الرياضة : الإصابة بمرض السكري من النوع الثاني عادة تظهر فيمن تجاوز الخامسة والثلاثين مـن العمر ، أما الإصابة بالسكري وارتفاع ضغط الدم معا فتظهر عادة فيمن تجاوز الأربعين من العمر ما لم يكون مريض السكري أصلا مصابا بارتفاع ضغط الدم . لذلك فأن ممارسة الرياضة المناسبة شيء ضروري جدا كعلاج تكميلي لهذين المرضين ، وذلك لعدة أسباب : 

السيطرة على معدل السكر في الدم 

السيطرة على ضغط الدم 

خفض الوزن 

المساعدة في زيادة سرعة هضم الطعام وحرق المزيد من السعرات الحرارية . 

تحريك الدورة الدموية . 
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*أن اختيار الرياضة المناسبة شيء مهم جدا ، لأن الإصابة بالسكري وارتفاع ضغط الدم قد يؤديان إلى الإصابة بأمراض القلب ، لذلك فالرياضة المجهدة تكون في بعض الأحيان ذات تأثير سلبي على المريض . والرياضة يجب أن تتناسب مع عمر المريض وقابليته البدنية ، ولابد أن تكون مستمرة وتفضل أن تكون بشكل يومي . من أحسن أنواع الرياضة التي يمكن للمريض ممارستها المشي لنصف ساعة يوميا ، أو استعمال الدراجة الثابتة مع بعض الحركات الارضية . يجب تجنب الألعاب الثقيلة كرفع الأثقال لأنها قد تؤثر على شبكية العين ، أو الركض لمسافات طويلة أو تسلق المرتفعات لأنها مجهدة للقلب . كما أن إجراء بعض الفحوصات على العين والأعصاب والقلب والكلى مهم جدا للتأكد من كون الرياضة المختارة لا تؤثر على وظائف هذه الأعضاء . 


لابد للذين يمارسون الرياضة أن تكون لديهم معرفة بأعراض انخفاض السكر في الدم ، حتى يتجنبون حصول مثل هذه الحالات عند ممارستهم الرياضة .


الإقلاع عن التدخين وتعاطي الكحول : لما لهاتين العادتين السيئتين من أضرار مباشرة على صحة الفرد ، والتأثير المباشر على الرئتين والقلب وارتفاع ضغط الدم وانخفاض المناعة ، والتأثير المباشر في استقلاب الدواء .


الابتعاد عن الضغط النفسي والإجهاد والتوتر : تؤدي هذه العوامل جميعا إلى الإصابة بالسكري وارتفاع ضغط الدم وتفاقم المرضين وحصول المضاعفات الخطرة . لذلك من واجب أي عائلة أحد أفرادها مصاب بأحد المرضين أو كلاهما مراعاة الجانب النفسي وتوفير سبل الراحة له . على أن لا ينسى أي مريض دوره المهم في تجنب مثل هذه العوامل . فأخذ قسط من الراحة يوميا ، وعدم القلق ، والابتعاد عن كل ما يؤدي إلى التوتر ، خطوات تساعد في السيطرة على ضغط الدم والسكري .


كما هو ملاحظ ، فأن كلا المرضين يشتركان في العلاج الذي لا يعتمد على الدواء ، بالإضافة إلى وجود أمراض أخرى تشترك معهما في هذه الخطوات ، لذلك لابد من مراعاة النقاط السالفة الذكر قبل بدء العلاج وخلاله واعتبارها جزء أساسي من العلاج ، لتجنب حصول المضاعفات أو تدهور المرض . وكلمة أخيرة في هذا المجال ، أن الاعتدال في أي شيء ضروري ومهم جدا ، فالاعتدال في الغذاء والرياضة يساهم بشكل كبير في العلاج . والأمل كبير في أن يقلل هذا النوع من العلاج من كمية الأدوية الموصوفة وبالتالي تقليل الآثار الجانبية والتكلفة المادية المترتبة على هذه الأدوية . 
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*أن اختيار الرياضة المناسبة شيء مهم جدا ، لأن الإصابة بالسكري وارتفاع ضغط الدم قد يؤديان إلى الإصابة بأمراض القلب ، لذلك فالرياضة المجهدة تكون في بعض الأحيان ذات تأثير سلبي على المريض . والرياضة يجب أن تتناسب مع عمر المريض وقابليته البدنية ، ولابد أن تكون مستمرة وتفضل أن تكون بشكل يومي . من أحسن أنواع الرياضة التي يمكن للمريض ممارستها المشي لنصف ساعة يوميا ، أو استعمال الدراجة الثابتة مع بعض الحركات الارضية . يجب تجنب الألعاب الثقيلة كرفع الأثقال لأنها قد تؤثر على شبكية العين ، أو الركض لمسافات طويلة أو تسلق المرتفعات لأنها مجهدة للقلب . كما أن إجراء بعض الفحوصات على العين والأعصاب والقلب والكلى مهم جدا للتأكد من كون الرياضة المختارة لا تؤثر على وظائف هذه الأعضاء . 


لابد للذين يمارسون الرياضة أن تكون لديهم معرفة بأعراض انخفاض السكر في الدم ، حتى يتجنبون حصول مثل هذه الحالات عند ممارستهم الرياضة .


الإقلاع عن التدخين وتعاطي الكحول : لما لهاتين العادتين السيئتين من أضرار مباشرة على صحة الفرد ، والتأثير المباشر على الرئتين والقلب وارتفاع ضغط الدم وانخفاض المناعة ، والتأثير المباشر في استقلاب الدواء .


الابتعاد عن الضغط النفسي والإجهاد والتوتر : تؤدي هذه العوامل جميعا إلى الإصابة بالسكري وارتفاع ضغط الدم وتفاقم المرضين وحصول المضاعفات الخطرة . لذلك من واجب أي عائلة أحد أفرادها مصاب بأحد المرضين أو كلاهما مراعاة الجانب النفسي وتوفير سبل الراحة له . على أن لا ينسى أي مريض دوره المهم في تجنب مثل هذه العوامل . فأخذ قسط من الراحة يوميا ، وعدم القلق ، والابتعاد عن كل ما يؤدي إلى التوتر ، خطوات تساعد في السيطرة على ضغط الدم والسكري .


كما هو ملاحظ ، فأن كلا المرضين يشتركان في العلاج الذي لا يعتمد على الدواء ، بالإضافة إلى وجود أمراض أخرى تشترك معهما في هذه الخطوات ، لذلك لابد من مراعاة النقاط السالفة الذكر قبل بدء العلاج وخلاله واعتبارها جزء أساسي من العلاج ، لتجنب حصول المضاعفات أو تدهور المرض . وكلمة أخيرة في هذا المجال ، أن الاعتدال في أي شيء ضروري ومهم جدا ، فالاعتدال في الغذاء والرياضة يساهم بشكل كبير في العلاج . والأمل كبير في أن يقلل هذا النوع من العلاج من كمية الأدوية الموصوفة وبالتالي تقليل الآثار الجانبية والتكلفة المادية المترتبة على هذه الأدوية . 
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*العلاج بالأدوية: 

سنتناول في هذا الجانب أدوية خفض ضغط الدم ، وتأثيرها على السكري ، وأي منها مناسب لعلاج مريض السكري . فكما هو معروف ، فأن مرض السكري يزيد من احتمالية الإصابة بأمراض القلب مرتين إلى أربع مرات عن الشخص غير المصاب بالسكري . بالإضافة إلى جعل المريض أكثر عرضة للإصابة بأذى في الكليتين ، لذلك من الضروري السيطرة على ضغط الدم عند المستوى المطلوب لمنع حصول أذى للكليتين وبالتالي الوصول إلى المراحل النهائية من تلف الكليتين . 


عموما ، فأن المرضى المصابين بالسكري مع ارتفاع ضغط الدم يحتاجون إلى أكثر من نوع واحد من الأدوية ، وأن اختيار دواء خفض ضغط الدم يجب أن يتحدد وفق الشروط التالية :

خفض ضغط الدم 

حماية مريض السكري من الإصابة بخلل أو استمرار التدهور في عمل الكليتين 

تجنب المضاعفات الأخرى 

حتى مع اختيار الدواء المناسب للمريض ، فأن العلاج ربما يكون غير ذا جدوى ، إذا لم يكن الاهتمام بالعوامل الأخرى متناسقا مع أخذ العلاج ، فزيادة تناول الملح في الطعام مثلا يمكن أن يجعل العلاج بالأدوية غير فعال بشكل مناسب ، وقد أثبتت العديد من الدراسات ذلك ، خصوصا عند كبار السن ممن يعانون من ارتفاع ضغط الدم . 


سنأتي الآن على ذكر مجاميع الأدوية المستخدمة في علاج ارتفاع ضغط الدم بشكل عام وبشكل مفصل ، وأي منها مناسب ومتوافق مع علاج مريض السكري : 

مدرات البول Diuretics 

حاصرات بيتا Beta blockers 

مثبطات ايس Angiotensin-Converting Enzyme " ACE " Inhibitors 

حاصرات الكالسيوم Calcium channel blockers " CCBs " 

مثبطات أنجيوتينسين 2 Angiotensin II receptors blockers " ARBs " 

حاصرات الادرينالين " الالفا واحد " Adrenergic " Alpha 1 " blockers 
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*مدرات البول Diuretics: 
مدر الثايزايد Thiazide مثل الهيدوكلوروثايزايد Hydrochlorothiazide أو الكلورثاليدون Chlothalidone ، يعتبر المدر من أدوية الخط الأول في علاج ارتفاع ضغط الدم . تستعمل المدرات عادة في علاج ارتفاع ضغط الدم المصحوب بالاستسقاء Edema ، وأمراض الكلى ، وارتفاع ضغط الدم المعتمد على الحجم من دون استسقاء مثل الذي يكون عند مرضى السكري من النوع الثاني . يجب استعمال أقل جرعة ممكنة بالنسبة لمرضى السكري من النوع الثاني مع مراقبة مستمرة لمستويات البوتاسيوم والسكر في الدم . في حال عدم استعمال المدرات كخط علاجي أول فقد تضاف لعلاج ارتفاع ضغط الدم غير المسيطر عليه وتكون بجرعات منخفضة . إن استعمال الجرعات الصغيرة يرجع إلى التأثير الجانبي غير المرغوب فيه للمدر ، والذي يكون عادة معتمدا على الجرعة ، لذلك فالجرعات الصغيرة غالبا ما تكون من دون تأثيرات جانبية . 


حاصرات بيتا Beta-Blockers: 
مثل بروبانولول Propanolol ، اتينولول Atenolol ، ميتوبرولول Metoprolol ، تستعمل كذلك كخط علاجي أول في حالات ارتفاع ضغط الدم عند المرضى العاديين، لكن هناك بعض التحفظات عند استعمال هذا الدواء عند المرضى المصابين بارتفاع ضغط الدم والسكري معا . ذلك لعدة أسباب : 

يمكن أن تقلل من إفراز الانسولين إلى الدم ( بذلك ترفع من معدل السكر في الدم ) 

يمكن أن تغطي على الأعراض التي ترافق هبوط السكر Hypoglycemia ، والتي تتضمن رعشة وخفقان وزيادة في سرعة القلب . 

التأخر في استعادة الحالة الطبيعية بعد هبوط السكر . 



بالإضافة إلى أن حاصرات بيتا يمكن أن تؤدي إلى ارتفاع مستوى الدهون الثلاثية Triglycerides وانخفاض الكوليسترول عالي الكثافة HDL، واضطراب في انتصاب العضو الذكري ، بالإضافة إلى تفاقم الخلل في الأوعية الطرفية ، وهي مشكلة شائعة عند مرضى السكري . 


عموما ، إذا كانت هناك مشكلة في عملية إستقلاب Metabolism الدواء ، فأن دواء مثل كارفيديلول Carvedilol ، حاصر انتقائي لبيتا واحد ، قد يؤدي إلى تقليل احتمالية حدوث هبوط في السكر وزيادة في الدهون Hyperglycemia . من المهم جدا لمرضى السكري الذين يتناولون حاصرات بيتا أجراء تحليل لسكر الدم وعلاج انخفاض سكر الدم في حالة وجوده عند قراءة 70 ملغم \ دلتالتر او أقل ، بغض النظر عن وجود الأعراض أو عدم وجودها. بالإضافة إلى مراقبة لمستوى البوتاسيوم ، والدهون ، والهيموغلوبين ( A1c ) الذي ينصح به أيضا . يمكن أن تستعمل هذه المجموعة من قبل مرضى السكري الذين لديهم ذبحة قلبية angina . 


مثبطات ايس ACE Inhibitors: 
مثل اينالبريل Enalpril ، و كابتوبريل Captopril ، و ليسينوبريل Lisinopril . التي تسترعي اهتماما خاصا لتأثيرها العلاجي الكبير عند مرضى السكري وارتفاع ضغط الدم . فهي لا تعمل على تقليل ضغط الدم فقط ، بل لها تأثير كبير في تقليل الألبومين البولي Microalbuminuria والبول البروتيني Proteinuria (زلال البول) ، وبالتالي تقليل فرص الإصابة بخلل في عمل الكليتين عند مرضى السكري المصابين أو غير المصابين بارتفاع ضغط الدم . 


عموما ، تعتبر هذه المجموعة الدوائية خط علاجي أول لعلاج مرضى السكري ممن لديهم مرض كلوي Nephropathy ، ما لم تكن أصلا محظورة على المرضى أو بسبب الآثار الجانبية التي قد تظهر على المرضى مثل السعال الذي لا يستطيع تحمله بعض المرضى ، وفي مثل هذه الحالة يستبدل العلاج بـ مثبطات انجوتينسين 2 ( ARBs ) . بعض التعليمات التي يوصى بها مرضى السكري ممن يتناولون مثبطات ايس هي المتابعة المستمرة لمستوى البوتاسيوم ، ووظائف الكلى . تعتبر هذه المجموعة الأفضل في علاج مرضى السكري بوجود خلل في عمل الكليتين أو المرضى ممن لديهم مشاكل في القلب . 


مثبطات انجيوتينسين 2 ARBs: 
مثل اربسارتان Irbesartan ، و لوسارتان Losartan . لها نفس تأثير مثبطات ايس لكنها تختلف في آلية العمل ، وقد تستعمل كبديل لمثبطات ايس في حال عدم قدرة المريض على احتمالها . تستعمل هذه المجموعة بكثرة عند مرضى ارتفاع ضغط الدم والمرضى الذين لديهم خلل في عمل الكليتين . 


كما هو الحال مع مثبطات ايس تعمل مثبطات انجيوتينسين 2 على تأخير تطور مرض الكلى عند المصابين بالسكري . كذلك يجب مراقبة مستوى البوتاسيوم في الدم وعمل الكليتين عند تناول هذا الدواء . 


حاصرات الكالسيوم CCBs: 
مثل املوديبين Amlodipine الذي ينتمي إلى مجموعة دايهيدروبيريدين Dihydropyridine وفيراباميل Verapamil وديلتيزيم Diltiazem اللذان ينتميان إلى مجموعة Nondihydropyridine، التي تساعد في تقليل نسبة بروتين الألبومين الذي يطرح في البول ، بالإضافة إلى تقليل حدوث أزمات القلب . هناك اختلافات بين هاتين المجموعتين . المجموعة الثانية تعمل على تخفيض سرعة القلب وإعطاء حماية إضافية للكلى عندما يعطى مع مثبطات ايس .


لكن قد يتكون استسقاء Edema عند بعض المرضى مع حاصرات الكالسيوم ، وقد تكون أقل تناسبا مع كبار السن . وهي مثل مثبطات ايس ، ليس لديها أي تأثير عكسي على مستوى السكر في الدم أو الدهون . ويمكن استعمالها من قبل مرضى السكري المصابين بذبحة قلبية . 


حاصرات الادرينالين " الفا واحد " Adrenergic " Alpha-1 " Blockers: 
استعمال حاصرات الادرينالين مثل برازوسين Prazosin ، وتيرازوسين Terazosin ، و دوكسازوسين Doxazosin لمرضى السكري مع ارتفاع ضغط الدم أمر مثير للخلاف . ففي إحدى الاختبارات السريرية على أدوية علاج ارتفاع ضغط الدم عند مرضى السكري ، تم إيقاف العلاج بهذا الدواء لارتفاع نسبة حدوث المضاعفات . لكن مع هذا تستعمل هذه المجموعة كعلاج تكميلي في حالات ارتفاع ضغط الدم . علما أن حاصرات الفا ، مثل برازوسين ، ليس لها أي تأثير عكسي على السكر في الدم أو الدهون . 


فيما يلي جدول لبيان آلية عمل الأدوية المستخدمة في علاج ارتفاع ضغط الدم ، وتأثيرها على السكر في الدم ، وتأثيرها على الانسولين ، وعلى الدهون ، وتأثيراتها الجانبية المتوقعة . 

هناك بعض التحاليل والاختبارات التي يجب أن يجريها مريض السكري وارتفاع ضغط الدم بشكل دوري . لاستمرار السيطرة المستمرة على كلا المرضين من أجل تجنب المضاعفات ، واستبدال أو تغير العلاج في الوقت المناسب . من هذه الاختبارت : 

اختبار قياس السكر في الدم . 

اختبار الأملاح في الدم ( صوديوم ، بوتاسيوم ، الخ ... ) . 

فحص الكليتين ويتم عن طريق قياس الكريتيانين Creatinine clearance ، والبروتين في البول Microalbuminuria. 

اختبار الكوليسترول والدهنيات الثلاثية Triglycerides & Total cholesterol. 

فحص العين : لفحص شبكية العين وضغط العين . 

فحص ضغط الدم 

أجراء اختبار الـ ECG لفحص عمل القلب .


الأمراض الجلدية Dermatological disorders







**




*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*حساسية الجلد Allergic skin diseases 


تعرّف الحساسية بشكل عام بأنها تفاعل الجسم أو أحد أعضائه لمؤثر خارجي عند بعض الأشخاص تفاعل غير طبيعي ينتج عنه مجموعة من الأعراض والعلامات والتي تختلف باختلاف العضو المتحسس فمثلا: 

حساسية العين ينتج عنها أعراض مثل الحرقان والحكة وزيادة الدمع

حساسية الأنف ينتج عنها أعراض مثل العطاس وحكة الأنف والصباب المائي الأنفي وانسداد الأنف.

حساسية الصدر وينتج عنها أعراض مثل السعال وضيق النفس وظهور الكمتة الصدرية.

حساسية الجهاز الهضمي وتكون أعراضها حدوث إسهال إذا تحسس الجهاز الهضمي مثلا لنوع من أنواع الطعام.

يعتبر كثير من العلماء أن ظهور الصداع الناتج عن مرض الشقيقة ما هو إلا أحد أنواع الحساسية للرأس.

حساسية الجلد وينتج عنها أعراض مثل الحكة والاحمرار والطفح الجلدي وفي موضوعنا هذا سيتم التحدث بشكل مفصل عن أنواع حساسية الجلد وطرق علاجها والوقاية منها

ما هو سبب أمراض الحساسية؟





**حتى الآن لم يستطيع العلم أن يضع جواب شافي حول لماذا هناك بعض الأشخاص يكون عرضه للتحسس لبعض المواد والمؤثرات والتي ينتج عنها أمراض الحساسية المعروفة بينما لا تؤثر تلك المواد على غيرهم من الناس الآخرين ، إلا أن العلماء وضعوا نظريات وعوامل مساعدة لظهور أمراض الحساسية ومن هذه النظريات والعوامل الآتي:

وجدوا أن الأطفال الذين تناولوا الحليب بالرضاعة الطبيعية اقل عرضه لأمراض الحساسية من الأطفال الذين لم يرضعوا رضاعة طبيعية.

وجدوا أن الأطفال الذين تناولوا مواد غذائية مثل الموز وبياض البيض وحليب البقر في الأشهر ما بين الرابع والثامن من عمرهم تزيد عندهم أمراض الحساسية لذلك يوجد هناك نظام علمي صحي لكيفية فطام الأطفال والذي يعتمد أولا على أن لا يتم إدخال مواد غذائية أخرى مع حليب الأم قبل أن يتجاوز الطفل الشهر الرابع من عمره ثم بعد ذلك سيتم إدخال المواد الغذائية الأخرى بشكل تدريجي لكل نوع من الغذاء وقت مناسب. فمثلا يتم إدخال اللحم وصفار البيض والسمك بعد بلوغ الطفل الشهر الثامن أما بياض البيض وحليب البقر والموز فيتم إدخالهم بعد بلوغ الطفل عمر السنة ، أمّا المواد الغذائية مثل الأرز و البطاطس والسريلاك والخضروات والفواكه فيتم البدء بها بعد بلوغ الطفل الشهر الرابع من عمره على أن يتم إدخال هذه الأغذية بشكل تدريجي.

وجد العلماء أيضا أن أمراض الحساسية تزيد عند الأشخاص الأكثر عرضة للمواد الكيميائية والصناعية مثل الأشخاص الذين يعملون في المصانع أو الذين يعيشون في أماكن يزداد فيها التلوث والغازات المنبعثة من المصانع وعوادم السيارات.

هناك عامل وراثي وعائلي في ظهور أمراض الحساسية بحيث تزيد ظهورها عند الأشخاص الذين لديهم تاريخ عائلي في وجود وهذه الأمراض بين أفراد عائلتهم وأقاربهم.
ما هي المواد المسببة لظهور الحساسية؟
هناك قاعدة تقول أن كل مادة أو مؤثر خارجي ممكن أن يثير الحساسية عند الأشخاص الذين لديهم ميل لظهور الحساسية فلا تستغرب عزيزي القارئ إذا عرفت أن أدوية الحساسية نفسها قد تؤدي إلى ظهور الحساسية عند بعض الأشخاص كما أن لبس الذهب أو الفضّة ممكن أن يسبب حساسية الجلد عند قليلا من النساء. التقلبات المزاجية والنفسية عند الشخص كالقلق والاكتئاب والغضب والحزن قد تكون عامل مساعد على ظهور نوبات حساسية الجلد أو الأنف أو الصدر. ودعونا الآن نلخص أهم المواد المعروفة عند الأشخاص المتحسسين من أنها تسبب إثارة الحساسية وهي:

بعض الأدوية مثل البنسيلين واللقحات

بعض المواد الغذائية مثل البيض والسمك 

التقلبات المناخية مثل فصل الشتاء والربيع والتعرض للشمس.

بعض المكسرات مثل اللوز والفستق

ملامسه بعض أنواع الزهور والأشجار 

عضات حشرات أو لسع نحل. 



حساسية الجلد أنواعها وطرق علاجها








**حساسية الجلد الحادة Acute allergy الناتجة عن تعرض جسم الشخص المتحسس لمؤثر خارجي أو داخلي مثل ظهور حكه وطفح جلدي بعد تناول الشخص للبيض مثلا أو استخدامه لنوع من الكريمات أو الصبغات أو الحساسية للأدوية.

حساسية الجلد المزمنة - الأكزيما eczema ، والتي تظهر عند بعض الأشخاص ، وقد تظهر في أي عمر وفي أي مكان من جلد الإنسان وعاده تبقى أعراضها وعلامتها لفترة طويلة وقد يساعد في ظهورها التعرض لبعض المؤثرات الخارجية والداخلية وقد تظهر دون وجود سبب أو مؤثر معروف.




التهاب الجلد الاحتكاكي contact dermatitis ، وسببها تعرض الجلد لمادة مهيجة للجلد مثل الصابون والأسمنت والمواد الكيميائية وقد تحصل لأي شخص إلا أن أعراضها تكون اكثر بروزا وظهورا عند الأشخاص الأكثر حساسية لهذه المواد.
*
********************
يتبع





أرجوااااا عدم الرد الأن*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*حساسية الجلد الحادة Acute allergy


وهي ظهور حاد ومفاجئ لأعراض الحساسية المعروفة مثل الحكّة والطفح الجلدي وعادة ما تستمر تلك الأعراض حتى زوال السبب أو المادة التي أدت إلى ظهور هذه الحساسية وفي بعض الأحيان يكون السبب غير معروفا.


الأسباب

حساسية الجلد بسبب تفاعلات العقاقير الأرجية Allergic drug reaction
قد يتحسس الشخص لنوع من أنواع الأدوية سواء كانت هذه الأدوية على شكل عقاقير أو كريمات أو دهانات أو شراب أو حقن وريديه أو عضلية ومن الأدوية المشهورة بأنها قد تسبب الحساسية الآتي: 

جميع أنواع البنسلين والسيفالوسبورين 

البريتورات وعقاقير السلفا

بعض اللقحات ومضادات السم مثل مضاد الكزاز ومضاد داء الكلب ومضاد لدغه العقارب والثعابين. 

اليوديدات لعلاج الدرقية

الكلورين والفلورين.


الأعراض :





تختلف حده ونوع الأعراض بحسب كميه الدواء المتعاطي والطريقة التي تم أخذها بحيث تكون أعراض الأدوية والمأخوذة عبر الوريد أو العضل أعراض وعلامات شديدة قد تؤدي إلى حدوث الصدمة التحسسية anaphylactic shock . ومن أعراض تحسس الأدوية الأتي:

حكة مفرطة في جميع الجسم إذا تم أخذ الدواء عبر الفم أو العضل ، وموضعية إذا تم اخذ الدواء موضعي في مكان محدد من الجلد مثل الدهان والكريمات 

ظهور طفح جلدي مثل الاحمرار أو التورمات الجلدية المحمرة urticaria أو حبيبات جلديه صغيرة

حدوث القيء والغثيان والدوار

قد تؤدي الحساسية الشديدة للأدوية وخاصة المتعاطاه عبر الوريد أو العضل إلى حدوث هبوط حاد في الدورة الدموية وانقباض لعضلات القصبة الهوائية وبالتالي ضيق النفس والاختناق


الوقاية

يتم عمل اختبار أولي للأدوية مثل البنسيلين ومضادات التسمم وذلك بوضع عينه من هذه الأدوية تحت الجلد ثم رؤية ما إذا سببت هذه الأدوية حساسية مفرطة ام لا وهو الاختبار المسمى طبيا skin allegric test

على الطبيب المعالج أن يسأل مريضه إذا كان يتحسس من مواد أو أدوية معينه من خلال تجارب المريض السابقة مع هذه الأدوية

على المريض قبل أن يقوم باستخدام دهان أو كريم دوائي أو غير دوائي مثل كريمات التجميل أن يقوم أولا بعمل مسحه بسيطة من هذا الكريم على جلدة ثم ينتظر لنصف ساعة ليرى إذا كان هذا الكريم أو الدهان قد أدى إلى ظهور حساسية الجلد أو لا.

يجب أن لا يتم إعطاء أدوية عبر الوريد أو العضل إلا من قبل طبيب أو فني تمريض وفي حاله إعطاء أدوية مثل البنسلين أو مضادات التسمم فيجب أن يكون ذلك في المستشفى أو المركز الصحي الذي يتوفر فيه الإمكانيات اللازمة لمعالجه حالات الصدمة التحسسية 
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*العلاج 
يتم علاج حساسية الجلد الناتجة عن الأدوية بالآتي :-

التوقف فورا عن تعاطى هذا الدواء

إعطاء مضادات الحساسية سواء كان عبر الفم أو الوريد حسب حدة وشدة الحالة 

إذا كانت حساسية الجلد شديدة يعطى أيضا مركبات الاسترويد مثل الهيدروكورتيزون

في حالات حساسية الجلد الموضعية البسيطة يعطى كريمات ودهانات مضادة للحساسية 

في حالة ظهور أعراض الحساسية المفرطة مثل طفح جلدي في الجسم كله وهبوط في الدورة الدموية فأنه يتم إسعاف المريض فورا إلى قسم الطوارئ بالمستشفى


الحساسية البدنية أو الفيزيائية physical allergy

وسببها فرط تحسس الجسم للبرد في فصل الشتاء أو الحر في فصل الصيف وتكون أعراضها حكه في الجسم كله أو في أماكن محدده مثل الأيدي والأرجل ويكون العلاج بإعطاء مضادات الهستامين ومراهم الاسترويد وينصح الشخص بالابتعاد قدر الإمكان عن الماء الساخن والمناخ الساخن في فصل الصيف و عدم المكوث في الشمس لفترة طويلة. 



الحساسية الناتجة عن تناول أغذية معينه 

يتحسس بعض الأشخاص لأنواع معينه من الأطعمة كالبيض والسمك والمكسرات كاللوز وبعض الفواكه كالموز وتكون الأعراض ما بين حكة بسيطة في الجلد أو ظهور طفح جلدي وتتم المعالجة بالتوقف عن تعاطى هذا النوع من الأطعمة وإعطاء الشخص المتحسس عقاقير مضادات الحساسية.



حساسية الجلد المجهولة السبب

قد يتحسس الشخص وتظهر عليه علامات حساسية الجلد كالحكة أو طفح جلدي بسيط دون معرفة سبب هذه الحساسية وعاده ما يساعد الطبيب مريضه على معرفة السبب وذلك بأن يسأله عده أسئلة منها:-

هل أكلت نوع جديد من الأغذية؟

هل استخدمت نوع جديد من الصابون أو الشامبو؟ 

هل أكلت نوع جديد من المكسرات ؟

هل أكلت نوع جديد من الفواكه؟

هل استخدمت دواء أو دهان أو كريم؟

هل تعرضت إلى لسعه نحل أو عضه حشرة؟

هل تعرضت إلى أبخرة أو أتربه من نوع خاص؟ 

هل تعانى من أوجاع في البطن أو تغير في البراز؟ (ذلك لأن بعض الديدان المعوية قد تؤدي إلى ظهور حكه وطفح جلدي وخاصة عند الأطفال)

هل حدث تغير في مزاجك أو نفسيتك؟ (حزن ، اكتئاب ، غضب)

هل لامست نوع معين من الأشجار أو الزهور؟


ورغم كل هذا الأسئلة ففي كثير من الحالات لا يتم معرفة السبب ويعطى للمريض علاج الحساسية 
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*حب الشباب 


يعتبر حب الشباب أكثر مشاكل الجلد شيوعا بين الشباب ، خاصة في سن المراهقة. فأغلب هؤلاء الشباب يعانون من هذه المشكلة ولو بدرجة بسيطة. بل إنهم قد يقضون الكثير من أوقاتهم بحثا عن علاج أو وسائل تقلل البقع التي في جلودهم. فالكثير منهم ينتهج أساليب غريبة في التغذية ، ظنا منهم بأن لحب الشباب علاقة بالغذاء ، والحقيقة غير ذلك. هذا وكثيرا ما تتحدث المجلات الخاصة بالشباب عن طرق مختلفة لعلاج حب الشباب والتي قد يكون بعضها غير ناجح .

أما هنا فإننا سنوضح حقائق طبية موثقة حول حب الشباب ، كما نقدم نصيحة أطباء الجلد ذوي السمعة العالمية والمختصين في معالجة حب الشباب. فأخذنا في الاعتبار الطرق المختلفة المتبعة في المعالجة ، كما حاولنا في الإجابة على بعض أكثر الأسئلة شيوعا في هذا الموضوع.

ما مدى شيوع حب الشباب؟

مدى انتشار حب الشباب
في الواقع كل الشباب سيظهر عندهم في وقت ما عدد صغير من بقع حب الشباب وبعضهم سيصابون بأكثر من ذلك. إن 85% من مجتمع الشباب يتكون عندهم ما يعرف بحب الشباب الفسيولوجي. ورغم أن هذا يعتبر أمرا اعتياديا في هذا العمر فإنه غالبا ما يسبب لهم نوعا من القلق. ورغم ذلك فإن حوالي 15% يصابون بدرجات أكثر إزعاجا من حب الشباب. وبدرجات متفاوتة من البسيطة إلى المتوسطة أو الشديدة ويعرف في هذه الحالة بحب الشباب السريري. وهذا يتطلب تدخل الطبيب وفي بعض الأحيان اختصاصي الأمراض الجلدية. ومع ذلك وبالعلاجات المتوفرة حاليا فإن أغلب حالات حب الشباب يتم علاجها بنجاح. 
نسبة الأصابة بين الجنسين
تعتبر نسبة الإصابة متساوية بين الجنسين ، ولكن الإصابات تكون عادة أكثر شدة في الذكور. 
العمر عند بداية الإصابة بحب الشباب ومدة بقائه
تبدأ الإصابة الأولى بحب الشباب عادة في أوائل العقد الثاني من العمر ، ويعزى ظهوره في الإناث قبل الذكور إلى حدوث البلوغ مبكرا في الإناث. ومن النادر جدا ملاحظة بقع حب الشباب في عمر 8 أو 9 سنوات. وإذا لم تعالج البقع يزداد عددها لتصل إلى أقصى حد لها عند عمر 17 عاما في الإناث و 18 إلى 19 عاما في الذكور. أما شدة الإصابة فيما بعد فتبقى ثابتة نوعا ما وتتحسن تدريجيا من عمر 21 إلى 22 عاما. إن أغلب حالات حب الشباب السريرية تزول عند عمر 25 عاما ، إلا أن 5% من الحالات في الإناث يمكن أن تبقى حتى عمر 40 عاما. أما في الذكور فقد لوحظ هذا التأخر في 1% فقط من الحالات. وحيث إن حالات حب الشباب الاعتيادية بين المراهقين تكون أقل شدة فإنها لا تدوم إلا لفترة قصيرة - عادة من 4 إلى 6 سنوات. 
الوراثة
قد يكون لحب الشباب ارتباط وراثي ، إلا أنه لم يتم حتى الآن إثبات ذلك. 
السلالة
لقد لوحظ حدوث حب الشباب في جميع السلالات البشرية ، ولكنه أقل شيوعا في بعض السلالات ، مثل اليابانيين والسود. 

بقع حب الشباب - ما هي؟ 


حب الشباب هو اعتلال بالغدد الزهمية (الغدد الدهنية - غدد افراز الدهن sebaceous glands) التي في الجلد والقنوات التي تحمل إفرازها (الزهم) إلى سطح الجلد . وأكثر أماكن تواجد هذه الغدد هي جلد الوجه والظهر والصدر ، وهي الأماكن التي يسود فيها ظهور حب الشباب. ورغم أن أغلب الذين يعانون من حب الشباب يكون على الوجه. فليس بالضرورة وجوده على ظهورهم أو صدورهم. وعلى النقيض فإن عددا قليلا من الناس سيظهر عندهم حب الشباب المقلق على الجذع بدون بقع على الوجه. ورغم وجود الغدد الزهمية في فروة الرأس فإنه من النادر تكون حب الشباب فيها ، لأن الشعر يعمل على نزح الزهم فلا يتسبب في سد المسام.


وحيث إن حب الشباب - سواء السريري أو الفسيولوجي - مرتبط بزيادة إنتاج الدهون الجلدية ، فان الدين يعانون من حب الشباب غالبا ما يشكون من التزيت الشديد للجلد. أي أن هناك علاقة طردية بين درجة شدة حب الشباب وزيادة إنتاج المواد الدهنية في الجلد.

بالإضافة إلى زيادة إنتاج المواد الزيتية للجلد فان المعانين من حب الشباب تظهر عليهم عدة أنواع من البقع . ويمكن تصنيف هذه البقع إلى نوعين: بقع غير التهابية وأخرى التهابية. فالبقع غير الالتهابية إما أن تكون بيضاء الرؤوس أو سوداء الرؤوس ، أما البقع الالتهابية فتبدو على هينة حطاطات papules أو بثور pustules أو عقيدات nodules أو أكياس cysts.

يعرف أغلب الناس شكل البقع سوداء الرؤوس. تتكون هذه البقع نتيجة تجمع الخلايا مع صبغة الميلانين (صبغة تفرزها خلايا خاصة بالجلد) في قنوات الغدد. أما البقع بيضاء الرؤوس فهي تشبه في حجمها البقع سوداء الرؤوس - تصل إلى 2 مم- وغالبا ما يفوق عددها سوداء الرؤوس بنسبة 1:5 ، ولها لون الجلد ولكن يصعب رؤية منفذها الذي تتسلل منه الزيوت والبكتيريا. وفى أغلب الأحوال يجب شد الجلد وفحصه في ضوء جيد لمشاهدة الرؤوس البيضاء . والأكثر احتمالا أن تتحول الرؤوس البيضاء إلى بقع ملتهبة ، إذ أن المادة الموجودة في الرؤوس السوداء يمكنها الخروج بسهولة أكثر.
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*البقع الصغيرة الحمراء التي يلاحظها المصابون بحب الشباب تسمى حطاطات papules ، أما البقع الصفراء فتسمى بثرات pustules . وتبعا لدرجة الالتهاب ، فإن البقع الملتهبة يمكن أن تكون كبيرة وأحيانا مؤلمة وفي هذه الحالة تسمى عقيدات nodules ، أو حتى أكبر حجما وتسمى أكياس cysts . فالحطاطات والبثرات تدوم عادة من ثلاثة إلى عشرة أيام ، ولكن العقيدات قد تدوم لمدة أسبوعين إلى ثلاثة أسابيع ، أما الكيس فقد يستمر لعدة أشهر. العقيدات والأكياس سيعقبها تكون ندب في عدد قليل من المرضى.


A- جريب الشعر الطبيعي ، B- الرؤوس السوداء ، C- الرؤوس البيضاء ، D- حطاطات ، E- بثرات 

الرؤوس السوداء الرؤوس البيضاء حطاطات بثرات أكياس 

ولحسن الحظ فإن تكون الندب غير شائع ، أما الآن وحيث أصبح حب الشباب قابلا جدا للعلاج فنأمل أن تتناقص هذه المشكلة كثيرا في المستقبل. يوجد نوعان من الندب: فإما أن تكون سميكة وبارزة علىسطح الجلد (الندب المتضخمة أو الجدرية keloid) أو منخفضة عن مستوى سطح الجلد (البقع الضامرة atrophis) .



في بعض المرضى من ذوي البشرة الداكنة ، يمكن أن يحدث تلون بالجلد نتيجة للتفاعلات الالتهابية التي تصحب الإصابة بحب الشباب. وهى من العواقب الثانوية لكثير من الأمراض الجلدية ويمكن أن تدوم لأشهر عديدة أو حتى سنوات. ولهذا تكون من الأهمية بمكان أن يبادر ذوو البشرة الملونة بالعلاج المبكر والفعال لحب الشباب.


لماذا تحدث البقع؟ 


زبادة إنتاج الدهن (الزهم sebum)
تعمل الغدد الزهمية تحت سيطرة الهرمونات الجنسية ، ولهذا السبب يظهر حب الشباب عند البلوغ . أما الهرمونات الرئيسية التي تنبه الغدد الزهمية فتسمى أندروجينات androgens. وهى هرمونات تنتجها الخصيتان في الذكور والمبيضان والغدتان جار الكليتين في الإناث. وغالبا ما يلاحظ زيادة في المواد الدهنية للجلد والشعر في الشباب ، ويعزى ذلك إلى الزيادة الكبيرة في نشاط الغدد الزهمية خلال هذه المرحلة من العمر. وتكون الزيادة أكثر في الذين يعانون من حب الشباب. 
الرؤوس السوداء والبيضاء
إن آليات تكون الأنواع غير الالتهابية من حب الشباب مازالت مبهمة ، ولكن من المحتمل أن بعض مكونات المواد الدهنية التي تفرزها الغدد الزهمية يمكن أن تساعد على تكون هذه الآفات. 
البكتيريا
إن آلية حدوث الالتهاب في بعض حالات حب الشباب لم يكشف أيضا النقاب عنها ، ولكن من شبه المؤكد أن يكون للبكتيريا دور في ذلك. فجلد الوجه والجزء العلوي من الجسم لكل شخص بعد البلوغ الجنسي - في المصابين أو غير المصابين بحب الشباب - تتواجد به أنواع كثيرة من البكتيريا وخاصة (بروبيوني بكتيريـم أكنيز P. acnes). ولأسباب غير معروفة تماما ، تدخل هذه البكتيريا إلى قنوات الغدد الزهمية فتسبب إنتاج مواد شديدة التباين ونشطة بيولوجيا ، تنفذ فيما بعد إلى المناطق المجاورة من الجلد.

ونود أن نؤكد هنا بأن حب الشباب ليس مرضا معديا ، ولكنه يعزى إلى تفاعل فيما بين البكتيريا - التي تعيش أعتياديا (طبيعيا) على الجلد - والمواد الدهنية التي تنتجها الغدد الزهمية بشكل غير طبيعي كما ونوعا في الذين يعانون من مشكلة حب الشباب. كما تعتمد درجة الالتهاب على مدى أستجابتهم لتلك المواد الكيميائية. فمنهم من تكون أستجابتهم الالتهابية قوية فتتكون لديهم بقع التهابية أكبر وتبقى لمدة أطول من الذين تكون أستجابتهم الالتهابية أقل شدة. 
ما الذي يزيد حب الشباب سوءا؟
هناك بعض العوامل الفسيولوجية بالجسم التي قد تزيد حالات حب الشباب سوءا. حيث لوحظ ظهور مفاجىء لحب الشباب قبل موعد الدورة الشهرية (الطمث) مباشرة ، أما الحمل فلا يصاحبه تأثير على بقع الوجه ، كما قد تساعد أشعة الشمس على تكون حب الشباب ، ولكن لا يوجد أحتمال وجود دور للغذاء في هذا الداء ، حيث لا يوجد دليل يدعم الاعتقاد السائد بأن الشكولاته تسبب بقع الوجه. كما أنه ليس للنظافة الشخصية تأثير ملحوظ في هذا الصدد.
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*ما الذي يزيد حب الشباب سوءا؟

قرب حدوث الدورة الشهرية. 
الحمل - ليس له تأثير ثابت 
أشعة الشمس قد تكون ذات فائدة 
الغذاء - قد لا يكون له تأثير 
النظافة الشخصية - قد لا يكون لها تأثير 
الشيكولاته - لا يوجد دليل على أن لها تأثيرا سيئا 


أنواع أخرى من حب الشباب 


أكثر أنواع حب الشباب أنتشارا هو حب الشباب الشائع (acne vulgaris). هذا وهناك أنواع أخرى من حب الشباب ولكنها غير شائعة نسبيا. فمثلا من النادر جدا حدوث حالات من حب الشباب في حديثي الولادة ويسمى في هده الحالة (حب الشباب الطفلي infantile acne). وهذا يختفي عادة عند عمر خمس سنوات.

بعض الناس - عادة في منطقة الكاريبي - يصابون بنوع من حب الشباب يسمى حب شباب المراهم pomade acne ، وقد يعزى ذلك إلى وضع أنواع من الدهون على جلود ورؤوس الأطفال ، ويتكون بشكل خاص على الجبهة والخدين. وفي هده الأحوال يكون الحب من النوعين: أسود الرؤوس وأبيض الرؤوس. أما حب الشباب المسمى "مجوركا majorca acne" فهو ذلك الذي يظهر فجأة خلال قضاء الاجازات في جو حار رطب أو بعد التعرض لهذا الجو بوقت قصير. وقد تكون ، في هده الأحوال ، الرطوبة والزيوت - التي توضع على الجسم. من المسببات الهامة . وهذا النوع غالبا ما يختفي بعد ستة أسابيع من انتهاء العطلات.

أما العقاقير التي تسبب حب الشباب فليست شانعة ، ولكن بعض المراهم والكريمات التي تحتوي مركبات الستيرويد steroids أو تناول هده المركبات عن طريق الفم قد يسبب حب الشباب. هذا وتوجد تقارير عن علاقة بعض العقاقير بحب الشباب إلا أن العلاقة السببية مازالت قيد البحث. أما حب الشباب الصناعي ، الذي يحدث في المناطق الصناعية ، فنادر جدا. وهناك نوع معين هو "حب الشباب الكلوري chloracne" والدي ينجم عن كيماويات (تسبب حب الشباب) تطلق إلى البينة.

وهناك مهن ، وخاصة العمل في جو عالي الرطوبة مثل العاملين بالمطابخ ، قد تزيد حالات حب الشباب العادية سوءا. حالات حب الشباب المتأخرة الحدوث ، يمكن أن تحدث في حوالى 5% من النساء اللاتي يزيد عمرهن على 23 عاما. وهذه حالات في أغلب ألاحوال ، تكون من نوع حب الشباب الاعتيادي ولكن تأخر تكونه عن أقرانهن ، يدل على أن جلودهن تمر بمراحل متأخرة من البلوغ الجنسي. والحقائق المعروفة عن البقع الاعتيادية تنطبق أيضا على هذه المجموعة العمرية.

كيف يعالج حب الشباب ؟ 


إن حب الشباب سواء كان مجرد بقع قليلة أو حالة مرضية شديدة ، يكون قابلا للعلاج بشرط أن يفهم كل من المريض والصيدلي والطبيب الإرشادات الواردة فيما بعد. فكل المطلوب للمعالجة الناجحة لحب الشباب هو اتباع نصيحة ذوي الخبرة مع الاستخدام السليم للأدوية (سواء التي توضع على الجلد أو التي تؤخذ بالفم).

نصيحة عامة
من الأهمية بمكان تقبل حقيقة أن حب الشباب يمكن أن يستمر معك لمدة طويلة ، حتى باستخدام الأدوية الغعالة ، ورغم ذلك فإنه يمكن في العادة السيطرة على البقع. وعلى الذين يعانون من حب الشباب أن يعلموا بأن 80% منهم سيظهرون درجة من التحسن تصل إلى 80% خلال ستة أشهر ، ولكن قد يكون من الضرورة المداومة على علاج البقع لفترة قد تصل إلى عدة سنوات. أما الحالات التي تتطلب أدوية عن طريق الفم ، غالبا المضادات الحيوية ، فإنها ستحتاج إلى تكرار جرعات (على الأقل لمدة ستة أشهر) على هيئة أقراص أو كبسولات.

العلاجع الموضعي للجلد
في الواقع ، إن جميع حالات البقع الجلدية في "المراهقين" سوف تستجيب للمعالجة الموضعية. كما أن حالات حب الشباب غير الشديد mild ستستجيب جيدا لهذه المعالجة ، أما إذا لم تستجب فإن المعالجة بالمضادات الحيوية يكون ضروريا.

أنواع أدوية العلاج الموضعي: توجد أنواع كثيرة من هذه الأدوية ، سواء التي تصرف بوصفة طبية أو تباع في الصيدليات. فمركبات السلفر (الكبريت) والريسورسينول يشك في أنها تفيد حالات حب الشباب غير الشديدة. أما أكثر أدوية العلاج الموضعي تأثيرا ، والتي يمكن شراؤها بدون وصغة طبية فهي المركبات التي تحتوي على بنزويل بيروكسيد benzoyl peroxide . وهده مركبات يمكن أن يصفها الطبيب ، والذي قد يصف أيضا أدوية علاج موضعي أخرى تحتوي على فيتامين أ أو مضادات حيوية. كما يوجد حاليا أنواع من مركبات الرتينويد retinoids أيرول Airol . أما تحديد نوع العلاج فيعتمد على خبرة الطبيب ونوع البقع.

فالأدوية التي تؤثرعلى البكتيريا ستخفف البقع الحمراء والمتقيحة. أما مركبات السلفر والريسورسينول فقد يكون تأثيرها بسيطا على الميكروب الرئيسي المسبب لحب الشباب (P. acnes). أما المركبات مثل بنزويل بيروكسيد والمضادات الحيوية الموضعية الأخرى فلها تأثير أحسن على بكتيريا الجلد. أما مركبات الريتينويد الموضعية فلا تؤثر على البكتيريا ، بل تقلل من تكون الرؤوس السوداء والبيضاء. 
ويجب التأكد هنا من أن أدوية العلاج الموضعي يجب أن لا توضع فقط على البقع بل على كل المنطقة المصابة. هذا وحتى مع حدوث تحسن فيجب الاستمرار في وضع الدواء على كل المنطقة المتأثرة لكي تتم السيطرة على البقع.
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*التأثيرات الجانبية للعلاج الموضعي: قد يؤدي استخدام الكثير من الكريمات والدهونات إلى حدوث بعفض الاحمرار والقشور ، وهذا ما يسمى التهاب الجلد التهيجي الأولي ، والذي يمكن السيطرة عليه بسهولة عن طريق الإقلال من تكرار استخدام العلاج إلى مرة واحدة بدلا من مرتين في اليوم ، أو حتى أقل من ذلك مع وضعه على أجزاء محددة من الوجه. وعادة ما يتم القضاء على هذه المشكلة باستمرارالعلاج.



العلاج عن طريق الفم (العلاج الفموي):
توجد أساسا ثلاث مجموعات من الأدوية التي تؤخد عن طريق الفم هي:
المضادات الحيوية 
الهرمونات 
الرتينويدات retionids . وهي لا تصرف إلا بوصغة طبية ، وباستثناء الرتينويدات ، فإن العلاج الفموي يجب أن يصاحبه علاج موضعي.


المضادات الحيوية الفموية (تؤخد بالفم):
إن عماد العلاج الفموي هي المضادات الحيوية ، وأكثر ما يوصف من المضادات هي تتراسيكلين أو أوكسي تتراسيكلين ، وهذه المضادات يجب أن تعطى على أساس قرصين يوميا ولمدة ستة أشهر. ومن الأهمية بمكان تناول هده الأقراص حسب توصيات الطبيب ، لتحقيق الفائدة القصوي من العلاج. أما المضادات الحيوية البديلة فتشمل: إريثرومايسـين erythromycine ، مينوسـايكلين minocycline ، 
دوكسي سايكلين doxycycline ، وتراي ميثوبريم trimethoprim . وغالبا ما تتطلب الحالات تكرار العلاج واستعماله لفترات أطول. تعمل المضادات الحيوية بطريقتين: فهي تخفض عدد البكتيريا وتقلل من التفاعلات الالتهابية.

التأثيرات الجانبية للعلاج بالمضادات الحيوية : تعتبر المعالجة بالمضادات الحيوية ، حتى لفترة طويلة ، مأمونة للغاية. إلا أنه في حالات نادرة قد تحدث حالات من الطفح الدوائي ، مسببا طفح وحكة واسعة الانتشار مما يوجب إيقاف العلاج. ومن غير المألوف التعرض لاختلال طفيف في الصحة أو آلام بطنية (مغص) مصحوب أحيانا بإسهال بسيط ، وهذا في العادة يتوقف تلقائيا بعد أيام قليلة أو قد 
تحتاج إلى علاج دوائي لعدة أيام. ومن المساوئ الأخرى للمضادات الحيوية هو إكتساب البكتيريا مقاومة لها ، فينجم عن ذلك عدم الاستجابة للعلاج بها وبقاء حب الشباب كما هو بدوت تحسن.


نظم تعاطي الهرمونات:
إما أن يكون لحبوب منع الحمل الاعتيادية تأثير بسيط أو لا تأثير على حب الشباب ، ورغم ذلك ، فقد يصف الطبيب أو اختصاصي الأمراض الجلدية حبوب منع الحمل التي تحتوي هرمون الاستروجين والتي تحتوي أيضا على مضاد الأندروجين المسمى أسيتات السايبروتيرون cyproterone acetate. إن نظم الهرمونات تعمل أساسا على كبت زيادة إنتاج الدهون الجلدية. فهي عادة تعطى لمدة 8 أشهر ، ويجب وكما هو الحال في المضادات الحيوية أن تصاحب بالكريمات الموضعية.

التأثيرات الجانبية لنظم الهرمونات: إن التأثيرات الجانبية لحبوب منع الحمل التي تحتوي مضاد الأندروجين لا تختلف عن حبوب منع الحمل الاعتيادية.


الروتينويدات retinoids
وهي عقاقير تؤخذ عن طريق الفم مثل دواء أيزوترتينوين (روأكيوتان Roaccutane). ورغم أنه فعال جدا لعلاج حالات حب الشباب . فإن وصفه يقتصر على اختصاضي الأمراض الجلدية. ويجب أن يستعمل بمنتهى الحذر مع الالتزام التام باتباع تعليمات اختصاصي الأمراض الجلدية. وهذه الأدوية ليست من مجموعة الهرمونات أو المضادات الحيوية ، بل إنها من مشتقات فيتامين (أ).

فهي تقلل وبشكل كبير تكون الدهون الجلدية التي تفرزها الغدد الزهمية للجلد. وتقلل تكون الرؤوس السوداء والبيضاء وتقلل عدد البكتيريا ، رغم أنها ليس مضادا حيويا. كما أنها - وبآليات معقدة - تقلل حدوث الالتهاب. وهكذا ، فهي تؤثر على العوامل الأربعة ذات العلاقة بسبب حب الشباب ، ولذلك فليس من الغريب أن تعتبر هذه الأدوية مفيدة جدا في معالجة حب الشباب. وعادة ما يتطلب العلاج بها مدة تصل إلى 4 أشهر ، حيث يختفي بعدها حب الشباب نهائيا .
التأثيرات الجانبية لدواء أيزوترتينوين: إن أكثر التأثيرات الجانبية خطورة لهذا الدواء هو تأثيره الماسخ على الجنين (وهذا يعني بأنه يسبب عيوب في جسم الجنين إذا أخذ في أثناء فترة الحمل). ولهذا يجب عدم السماح بحدوث الحمل في أثناء المعالجة بهذا الدواء ولمدة شهر بعد التوقف عنه. ولهذا السبب تلزم النساء المعرضات لحدوث الحمل باستخدام موانع الحمل (عادة نعني حبوب منع الحمل) خلال فترة المعالجة بدواء أيزوترتينوين. العلاج بهذا الدواء يكون فقط تحت إشراف اختصاصي الأمراض الجلدية ، كما يجب إعادة أي كمية متبقة منه إلى الطبيب أو الصيدلي. حيث من الخطورة بماكان إعطاء هذا الدواء إلى صديق أو قريب يعاني من حب الشباب. 

أغلب المرضى تنشأ لديهم درجة لابأس بها من جفاف الشفتين والجلد (خاصة جلد الوجه) ، والبعض قد يعاني من جغاف الجفون. كما أن حوالي 30% يمكن أن يعاني من آلام في المفاصل أو العضلات و 5% من الصداع. ورغم ذلك فإن جميع هذه التأثيرات الجانبية يمكن السيطرة عليها باستخدام أدوية بسيطة مثل الكريمات المرطبة والمسكنات البسيطة مثل باراسيتامول paracetamol. ولذلك فإنه من النادر جدا الاضطرار إلى إيقاف العلاج.


السترويدات steroids
وهذه عادة لا تستخدم لعلاج حالات حب الشباب ، باستثناء واحد وهو الحقن المباشر لأحد هذه المركبات مثل تراي - أمسينولون triamcinolone داخل البقع التي تشبه العقيدات ، حيث يقلل ذلك من الاحمرار. وعملية الحقن يقوم بها عادة اختصاصي الأمراض الجلدية فقط. 
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*معالجة الندب (آثار على الجلد) 


ينشأ عن بعض الاصابات الشديدة بحب الشباب تكون آثار الحب ، عادة في شكل خفر صغيرة . إلا أن عدد هذه الحالات صار يتناقص سنة بعد أخرى باستخدام الأدوية المتوفرة حاليا. أغلب الذين تتكون عندهم ندب بسيطة أو متوسطة يتقبلون وجودها وعادة ما تتحسن تلقانيا بمرور الوقت. أما بعض حالات الندب الشديدة فقد تتطلب تدخلا جراحيا يسمى سنفرة الجلد dermabrasion. وفي أنجلترا تقوم الخدمات الصحية الوطنية بتقديم هذا العلاج ، حيث يقوم بها اختصاصي جراحة التجميل وتحت التخدير العام للمريض. أما نسبة نجاح هذه الجراحة فتقع بين 20- 60% ، ولكنها جراحة خطيرة ويجب أن ئجرى فقط لمن لهم الاستعداد النفسي. وفي حالة وجود أي شك لا ينصح بهذه الجراحة. كما يجب عدم إجراء هذه الجراحة في فصل الصيف لأحتمال حدوث تلون في الجلد عقب الجراحة. وهذه الندب صعبة العلاج ولكن بالمعالجة الحديثة يجب أن لا تحدث إذا أعطي العلاج مبكرا.

هناك عدد صغير ممن تتكون لديهم ندب سطحية صغيرة قد تستجيب بشكل جيد لحقن الكلاجين داخل الجلد. وهذا العلاج لا يقوم به إلا اختصاصي الأمراض الجلدية . ويمكن أيضا أن تتم المعالجة بالكلاجين - عند الحاجة - بعد عدة شهور من إجراء عملية سنفرة الجلد. كما أن عددا صغيرا من الندب يكون قابلا للاستئصال جراحيا. ولكن يجب التأكيد هنا على أن منع تكون الندب بواسطة العلاج المبكر لحب الشباب أفضل كثيرا من اللجوء إلى معالجتها.


إجابات لأسئلة قد تدور في ذهن المصاب بحب الشباب 


هل حب الشباب مرض معد؟
حب الشباب ليس معديا ، بل ينجم عن تفاعل فيما بين البكتيريا التي تعيش أعتياديا على الجلد مع إفرازات الجلد . 
هل تفيد أشعة الشمس حب الشباب؟
نعم ، في العادة تفيد أشعة الشمس حب الشباب. إذ أن 60% من المصابين لاحظوا تحسنا بتعرضهم للشمس. إلا أن 20% لم يلحظوا أي تغير و 20% اشتكوا من بعض التدهور. المجموعة الأخيرة تشمل أولنك الذين يزورون مناطق حارة ورطبة. حيث يتسبب العرق الغزير إلى سد فتحات الجلد (المسام) ، وهكذا تزداد الحالة سوء. 
هل تزيد الأغذية حب الشباب سوء؟
لا يوجد برهان علمي حول وجود أي تأثير للغداء على حب الشباب. فقد قيل لكثير من المرضى إن بعض الأطعمة مثل الشيكولاتة وشحوم الخنزير تزيد حالات حب الشباب سوء ، إلا أنه لا يوجد دليل علمي على ذلك. ولكن وكما هو الحال في كثير من الأمراض ، توجد لكل قاعدة شواذ ، ولكن في أغلب الأحوال لا توجد ضرورة لوضع قيود على غذاء المعانين من حب الشباب. 
هل يتفاقم حب الشباب بعدم غسل الجسم؟
حب الشباب ليس مرضا معديا ، أي لا تسببه ميكروبات معينة ، لذلك فإن عدم غسل الجسم ليس له تأثير على البقع. 
هل للضغط على البقع تأثيرعلى العواقب؟
ينصح عادة بعدم الضغط على البقع. وخاصة الغائر منها. أما البثرات السطحية (البقع الصفراء) فيمكن الضغط عليها بلطف لازلة ما بها من قيح. أما اذا كانت البقع تتطلب تكرار الضغط لإزالة محتوياتها فيجب تجنب ذلك ، إذ إن ذلك سيؤدي إلى دفع المادة المهيجة إلى المناطق المجاورة مسببة تكون بقع أكبر ، وهذه ستبقى مدة أطول وقد تؤدي إلى تكون الندب 

هل لحبوب منع الحمل تاثير على حب الشباب؟
ليس لحبوب منع الحمل التي توصف عادة لهذا الغرض تأثير على حب الشباب. ويمكن لطبيبك أن يصف لك حبوبا بها أستروجين والتي تحتوي أيضا مضاد للاندروجين والذي له تأثير إيجابي واضح على حب الشباب. 
هل سأتخلص من حب الشباب بتقدم العمر؟
سيختفي حب الشباب من أغلب المصابين عندما تصل أعمارهم الى 25 عاما ، إلا أن 5% من حالات الإناث و 1% من الذكور ستبقى لمدة أطول. أما حالات البقع البسيطة فستختفي بعد فترة قصيرة ، غالبا عند عمر 20 عاما. 
هل تزيد مواد التجميل حب الشباب سوء؟
هناك شواهد تدل على أن الاستخدام المستمر لبعض مستحضرات التجميل لفترات طويلة يزيد حب الشباب سوء. ولهدا فإن الذين يحتاجون المكياج لأسباب نفسية سينصحون بوضعه لأقصر مدة ممكنة ، ومن الأنواع الغير الزيتية. وليس ضروريا أن تكون من المواد التي تحتوي على أدوية. 
هل يتحسن حب الشباب بممارسة الجنس؟
لا يوجد البتة ما يدل على ذلك. 
هل للحمل تأثير على حب الشباب؟
للحمل تأثيرات مختلفة على حب الشباب. فبعض الحالات تزداد سوء، وأخرى تتحسن ، ولكن أغلب الحالات لا تتأثر بالحمل. 
هل يعزى حب الشـباب إلى اضطراب في هرمونات الجنس؟
إن معدلات الهرمونات في أغلب الدين يعانون من حب الشباب تكون طبيعية. ففي 99% من حالات حب الشبـاب لا يحتاج الأمر إلى إجراء اختبارات ، خاصة عند انتظام الدورة الشهرية ، وعدم زيادة كمية شعر الجسم. 
هل لأعصابي تأثير على حب الشباب؟
الإجابة بشكل عام تكون "لا". ورغم ذلك ، فليس نادرا أن نلاحظ على القلقين اللعب والعبث بالبقع ، مما يجعل حب الشباب يبدو أسوء. فنرجوا تجنب ذلك بقدر الامكان. 
هل تعزى الرؤوس السوداء إلى القذارة؟
لا. ولكنها تعزى إلى تجمع مادة ملونة تسمى الميلانين ، في الجزء الأعلى لقناة الغدد الزهمية. 
هل يمكن للصيادلة المساعدة؟
لقد أزدادت كفاءة عدد كبير من الصيادلة في تقديم النصح للشباب فيما يخص علاج البقع . الصيادلة علموا أيضا أن يؤكدوا لزبائنهم ضرورة طلب الرأى الطبي ، إذا لم تستجب حالاتهم للعلاج. 
ما طول المدة اللازمة لاستمرار العلاج؟
يجب أن نتذكر دانما أن حب الشباب هو مشكلة المراهقين وقد تستمر لعدة سنوات. فالمعالجة الموضعية يجب أن تستمر لسنوات عديدة ، كما أن إعادة فترات العلاج بالمضادات الحيوية غالبا ما تكون ضرورية لمدة ستة أشهر. المداومة على العلاج مهمة أساسية. أما الذين يتلقون علاجا بواسطة أيزوترتينوين ، فعادة ما يستمر ذلك لأربعة أشهر فقط. 
هل تفيد حمامات الشمس حب الشباب؟
رغم أن التعرض للشمس الطبيعية لفترات قصيرة يفيد حالات حب الشباب ، فإن المعالجة بالشمس الاصطناعية وخاصة في هيئة جلسات طويلة تكون عديمة أو قليلة الفائدة. وعلى الأكثر فهي تزيد الجلد دكانة (سمرة) ، وبذلك يكون التأثير جماليا وليس تأثيرا ذا قيمة علاجية على حب الشباب. 
هل يمكنكم مساعدتي لإزالة ندب حب الشباب؟
نعم ، إلى حد ما. تتكون الندب عند الذين يعانون من حب الشباب الشديد. إن أغلب من تتكون لديهم ندب بسيطة يتقبلون المشكلة ، والتي غالبا ما تبدي تحسنا مع مرور الوقت. أما الذين يعانون من الدرجات المتوسطة والشديدة من الندب فقد يحتاجون إلى عمليات جراحية تسمى سنفرة الجلد. هناك عدد قليل من حالات الندب السطحية التي تستجيب جيدا لحقن الكلاجين داخل الجلد. إن هذه المعالجة لا يقوم بها إلا أختصاصي الأمراض الجلدية. 
هل هناك أبحاث تجرى على حب الشباب؟
لقد أجريت خلال 10-15 سنة الأخيرة الكثير من الأبحاث الطبية ، وهذا ما جعل معالجة حب الشباب تحقق نجاحا ممتازا. وتستمر الأبحاث في محاولة لاكتشاف السر الدقيق لحدوث حب الشباب ، والأمل كبير بأن تقود هذه الأبحاث الى إكتشاف علاج أكيد. أما الآن فتوجد كل المبررات التي تجعل الذين يعانون من حب الشباب يثقون في أن العلاج سيفيدهم كثيرا. 
هل تزيد بعض المهن حب الشباب سوءا؟
نعم هناك تأثيرات سيئة لبعض المهن على حالات حب الشباب خاصة الدين يعملون في بيئة حارة ورطبة كالمطابخ والمغاسل.

الحياة تحت المجهر: الحياة مع الأعداء*

**الحياة تحت المجهر: الحياة مع الأعداء*
Human life in a microscobial soup: Living with the enemy

***************************
يتبع





أرجوااااااااا عدم الرد الأن
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*رغم من أننا نولد ونحن معقمين خالين من الجراثيم ، ولكن بعد ولادتنا بساعات قليلة تستعمر أجسادنا الملايين من الكائنات الدقيقة التي تعيش مع أجسادنا وتساعدنا بعدة طرق . وتتضمن الـ 36 ساعة الأولى في حياة الطفل المولود انتقال مجموعات كاملة من الكائنات الدقيقة من الأم والبيئة المحيطة إلى الطفل . 


واحدة من أقل المواضيع التي يتم تبادلها أثناء الجلسات العائلية والتي تتعلق بحياة الإنسان مباشرة ، والتي تهمني أنا وأنت ، هو معيشتنا مع الكائنات الدقيقة . 


يقدر عدد الكائنات الدقيقة التي تعيش في أفواهنا ، وعلى جلودنا ، وداخل جهازنا الهضمي ، بحوالي 90 تريليون** كائن دقيق حي ، أضف إلى ذلك عشرة أضعاف هذا العدد متحدة مع خلايا أجسادنا . ومن خلال معرفتنا ، فأن الفائدة متبادلة بيننا وبين هذه الكائنات الدقيقة ، فالجسم يوفر البيئة المناسبة والغذاء لحياة هذه الكائنات . وبالمقابل يلعب الكثير من هذه الكائنات دورا مهما في حياتنا من خلال التأثير في العمليات الحيوية في أجسامنا ، فمن خلال عملية الأيض*** Metabolic process في الأمعاء الدقيقة لنوع من البكتريا ، تمنح هذه البكتريا فيتامين K**** المهم في عملية تخثر الدم .


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* مقال مترجم من مجلة " Orgyn " العدد 3 لعام 2000 ، الصفحات 37 - 40 
** التريليون: رقم مؤلف من رقم واحد والى يمينه اثنا عشر صفرا
*** الأيض: هي عملية البناء والهدم في الخلايا الحية 
**** فيتامين K: يحصل الجسم على هذا الفيتامين من خلال تصنيعه بواسطة بكتريا تعيش في الأمعاء الغليظة . وهو أساسي في تكوين بروتين مهم في عملية تخثر الدم . ويؤدي نقصه إلى تأخير في تخثر الدم عند حدوث نزيف .


الحياة تحت المجهر: الحياة مع الأعداء
Human life in a microscobial soup: Living with the enemy 


وتقوم البكتريا التي تتخذ من بطانة أجسامنا المستقر الطبيعي لمعيشتها Microflora ، والتي تتكيف وتعيش بشكل حر في أجسامنا ، وذلك من خلال المحافظة على التوازن الطبيعي في أماكن معيشتها بمنع أنواع أخرى من المعيشة والتكاثر ، والتي تكون عادة غير صديقة لنا مثل أنواع كثيرة من الفطريات ( والتي تظهر بشكل واضح عند استخدام المضادات الحيوية التي تقتل البكتريا فقط وتكوين بيئة مناسبة لنمو الفطريات مثل الكنديدا البيكانس* Candida Albicans ، والتي تظهر بشكل واضح على اللسان على شكل طبقه بيضاء عند الاستعمال المفرط للمضادات الحيوية). لكن هذه العلاقة القائمة على المنفعة المتبادلة لا تكون مضمونة النتائج بسبب الكائنات الانتهازية** opportunistic organisms والتي تعيش بشكل غير نشط أو غير فعال بوجود البكتريا سالفة الذكر . 

وأثبتت الأبحاث في السنين الأخيرة الأدلة التي تشير إلى انتقال بعض الكائنات الدقيقة الكامنة من الأم إلى الطفل الوليد من خلال عملية تمتاز بكونها مقصودة وتتم بتنظيم عالي جدا . بالإضافة إلى ذلك تلعب الأجسام المضادة القادمة عبر حليب الأم أثناء الرضاعة دورا مهما في إدارة مستعمرات الكائنات الدقيقة . ويعد وجود كمية من هذه الكائنات الدقيقة جزءا تكامليا في نمو الإنسان ، فوجود هذه الكائنات الدقيقة يساعدنا في بناء نظام مقاومة قوي والمحافظة عليه . بالإضافة إلى ذلك تلعب هذه الكائنات الدقيقة دورا مؤثرا في شكل سطوح الأنسجة التي تعيش فيها . 

ومن خلال هذا المفهوم ، ومما لاشك فيه انه عبر ملايين السنين ، تطورت حياة الإنسان للعيش مع هذه الكائنات الدقيقة في توافق وتبادل منفعي منتظم ، وذلك من خلال توفير هذه الكائنات الدقيقة الحماية لأجسامنا من هجمات الكائنات الدقيقة الضارة ، وبالمقابل توفر أجسامنا البيئة المناسبة والغنية بالغذاء والمستقرة لهذه الكائنات الدقيقة ، وجزء من هذا الاستقرار يضمن لنا انتقال جزء ضئيل من هذه الكائنات الدقيقة من جيل إلى آخر. ونعود مرة أخرى لنذكر بأن الطفل أثناء الساعات الأولى من ولادته يكون معقما وخاليا من الجراثيم ، ولكن خلال الـ 36 ساعة الأولى تتجمع مئات الأنواع المختلفة من الكائنات الدقيقة داخل جسم الطفل ، ويلاحظ وجود معظم هذه الكائنات الدقيقة في مكانها غير الطبيعي في الجسم . وتنتشر هذه الكائنات الدقيقة بشكل أمواج في بيئتها الجديدة داخل الجسم ، منشئة مستعمرات جديدة ، وتبدأ بتكوين علاقة منفعة تبادلية مع الجسم المضيف . مع عدم إهمال كون هذه الكائنات تمر بجميع مراحلها خلال تكوين المستعمرات . وخلال نمو الإنسان ، تتنافس هذه الكائنات فيما بينها من أجل الحصول على بيئة تضمن من خلالها الحصول على متطلبات معيشتها الأساسية مع تقليل المنافسين لها في هذه البيئة.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

** فطريات تعيش بشكل طبيعي في الجلد ، والأغشية المخاطية ، والقناة الهضمية للإنسان . وتعد من الكائنات الانتهازية التي تظهر بشكل واضح عندما تقل مناعة الإنسان نتيجة المرض ، أو استخدام خافضات المناعة أو عند الاستخدام المفرط للمضادات الحيوية . 
** كائنات تنشط وتسبب الأمراض عندما تنخفض مناعة الجسم ، أو عندما تفقد الكائنات الدقيقة الأخرى مكانها لأسباب مختلفة ، وهي تعيش أصلا في أجسامنا بشكل غير مؤذ . 


وفي هذا السياق يؤكد بيج كيوفيلد* : ( انه ليس من المصادفة أن تكون نهايتي قناتي الولادة والهضم شبه مغلقه ، لأنه الطريق الذي تضمن فيه انتقال الكائنات الدقيقة إلى الوليد ) ، وفي نفس السياق يقول : ( عندما تلد الأم ، فهذه العملية ليست مقتصرة على الولادة وحدها ، بل تتضمن إعطاء الأم التطعيمات لوليدها ) . 

الدخول إلى الفم : 
قام كيوفيلد لعدة سنوات من خلال عمله بأجراء فحوصاته ودراسته لطريقة واحدة تمكن الكائنات المتكافلة ** Microbial Symbiosis من الدخول إلى أجسامنا . ففي أواخر عام 1980 ، قام كيوفيلد وبعض الباحثين في مختبره بجمع عينات لعاب أمهات وأطفالهن في فترة زمنية استمرت لمدة خمسة أعوام . ومن ثم قام بتحليل العينات مستخدما آخر ما توصلت إليه التقنية في ذلك الوقت معطيا فكرة جديدة غير مسبوقة لكيفية استعمار الإنسان بالكائنات المتكافلة Microbial Symbiosis . 


ومن خلال النظر إلى عينات فردية ، استطاع كيوفيلد بدقة تحديد متى ستبدأ هذه الكائنات الدقيقة بالظهور خلال فترة نمو الطفل . وعلى سبيل المثال ، كان أول الكائنات الدقيقة التي استطاع كيوفيلد تحديده هو بكتيريا ستربتوكوكس موتانس Streptococcus mutans ، والذي يعرف بأنه البكتريا المسبب لنخر الأسنان . ومن خلال دراسته لـ 46 طفلا ، أصيب 38 طفلا منهم عند بلوغهم عامهم الثاني بهذه البكتريا . النوع الثاني الذي لاحظه هي بكتريا ستربتوكوكس سانجيوس S. Sanguis ، والتي لاحظها في الـ 46 طفلا عند بلوغهم الشهر التاسع تقريبا . وقد قال كيوفيلد تعليقا على ذلك : ( لقد رأينا أن هذه الكائنات الدقيقة ظهرت في أوقات محددة من حياة الطفل ونموه ) ، وأضاف : ( إن اكتسابها كان مرتبا وفق تسلسل منظم جدا ) . وبسبب عدم إصابة 8 أطفال بـ ستربتوكوكس موناتس Streptococcus mutans عند بلوغهم عامهم الثاني ، أدى ذلك إلى اعتقاد كيوفيلد أن التحكم في مستعمرات الكائنات الدقيقة يتم عن طريق ما يسمى (نافذة العدوى*** Window of infectivity).



وبواسطة تطبيق تكنولوجيا بصمة الدي إن أى DNA Fingerprinting Technology على العينات ، استطاع كيوفيلد التعرف على سلالات الكائنات الدقيقة من الأنواع الموجودة وعزلها ، واقتفاء الأصل الذي جاءت منه ، وقد وجد أن معظم السلالات الموجودة في الأبناء مماثلة لما هو موجود في الأمهات . ومما أدهش كيوفيلد أنه وجد بعد إنهاء دراسته لأكثر من 300 عائلة ، وجود أطفال يحملون بكتريا مشابه لتلك الموجودة عند آبائهم ، ليس بالتساوي مع 11 عائلة سويدية حيث وجد أن الزوج هو الحامل الرئيس لتلك الكائنات الدقيقة.



وفي محاولة للبحث عن تفسير لماذا يتحمل الأطفال البكتريا القادمة من أمهاتهم – وعدم تحملهم للبكتريا القادمة من قبل آبائهم . افترض كيوفيلد أن الأجسام المضادة Antibodies الأمية (نسبه إلى الأم) قد اكتسبت عند الرضاعة الطبيعية من الأم . ولاختبار هذه الفرضية ، قام كيوفيلد مع عدد من الباحثين الصينين بدراسة 48 عائلة صينية تعيش في قرية ريفية خارج بكين . فلاحظوا وجود نفس السلالة من اس. موتانس S. mutans في 88 % من الأطفال ، نقلت إليهم من أمهاتهم أثناء الرضاعة ، مقارنه مع 12 % من الأطفال الذين رضعوا رضاعة اصطناعية ( باستخدام قارورة الرضاعة ) . 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

** بيج كيوفيلد : مختص في الكائنات الدقيقة التي تعيش في الفم ، ويعمل في جامعه الباما في بيرمنكاهم ، ويعتبر من الرواد في دراسة الكائنات الدقيقة التي تستوطن في جسم الكائن الحي .
** الكائنات المتكافلة microbial symbiosis: هي أنواع مختلفة من الكائنات الدقيقة التي تكيفت للعيش مع بعضها البعض في بيئة واحدة .
*** نافذة العدوى Window of infectivity: وهي الفترة التي يستقر فيها الكائن الدقيق أو يتعرض فيها لخسارة مكان معيشته إلى منافسيه. 


الكائن الدقيق والمضيف: 
هناك الكثير من العمل يجب أن ينجز لإثبات نظريات كيوفيلد ، وعلماء المناعة حاليا يجمعون المعلومات في محاولة لإثبات ذلك ، وعلى الأقل ؛ انهم إلى الآن قد برهنوا على أن الكائنات الدقيقة الموجودة في الجسم تلعب دورا مهما وحاسما في تطوير نظام المناعة للأغشية السليمة ، وخصوصا في أغشية القناة الهضمية . 

وقد أجريت عدة تجارب لإثبات ذلك ، فقد استخدمت الفئران وأنواع أخرى من حيوانات المختبر والتي ولدت بعمليات قيصرية أي بعملية جراحية تم فيها فتح البطن لإخراج الحيوانات الوليدة ، وعاشت هذه الحيوانات أيامها الأولى في حاضنات معقمة خالية من الكائنات الدقيقة ، وأظهرت هذه الحيوانات عدة علامات على أن تطور نظامها المناعي كان ضعيفا جدا . وقد امتلك عدد ضئيل من خلايا المناعة Immune cells ، وكانت خالية تماما من الأجسام المضادة Antibodies . ومع ذلك ، فأن إعطاء هذه الحيوانات جرعة من البكتريا الاعتيادية الموجودة في الأمعاء عند الحيوانات الاعتيادية كان قادرا على معالجة الوضع غير الطبيعي . ولكن ليس كل الكائنات الدقيقة التي أعطيت والتي هي في الأصل من الكائنات التي تعيش أصلا في الأمعاء Microfolora أظهرت نفس الاستجابة المناعية . فقد أظهرت بعض الأنواع استجابة ضعيفة جدا ، وكان للبعض الآخر استجابة أقوى . 

وعندما قام العلماء بإدخال إحدى الكائنات الدقيقة الموجودة في الجسم بشكل طبيعي والمعروفة بالبكتيريا الخيطية الفصية Segmented Filamented bacteria " SFB" في جسم فأر خالي من الجراثيم (حديث الولادة كما سبق الذكر) ، فأن ذلك أدى إلى تحفيز جهازه المناعي ، مطلقا كميات كبيرة من المضادات الجسمية غير المحددة Nonspecific IgA antibodies والمشابه لتلك الموجودة في الحيوانات الطبيعية التي تحوي بشكل طبيعي على مستعمرات الكائنات الدقيقة . وذلك أدى إلى الاعتقاد أن هذه الاستجابة المناعية الواسعة سوف تساعد على تفسير لماذا مقاومة حيوانات المختبر الاعتيادية للعدوى اكثر نجاحا من مقاومة الحيوانات الخالية من الجراثيم . 

وعلى العكس ، فالبكتريا الموجودة بشكل طبيعي في أجسامنا لها دور مهم في تطوير احتمالية الفم* Oral Tolerance . ففي الأطفال تحتاج احتمالية الفم Oral Tolerance إلى عدة سنوات حتى تتطور وتكتمل ، ولكن يمكن أن يصيبها الخلل كما يحدث عند إصابة الأطفال بالحساسية أو بعض أمراض المناعة الذاتية .

وقد قام فريق من العلماء اليابانيين في العام 1997 بقياس الاستجابة المناعية لمجموعة من الفئران الخالية من الجراثيم لـ البومين البيض ** Ovalbumin المأخوذ من بياض البيض ، وقد وجدوا نسبة عالية من الأجسام المضادة Antibodies في دم هذه الفئران ، ولكن ليس هناك احتمالية فموية Oral Intolerance . ولكن عندما لقحت هذه الفئران بـ Bifidobacterium infantis *** ، تمكنت هذه الفئران من تكوين تحمل فموي Oral Tolerance. 

على الرغم من أنه يمكن إعادة النشاط وإيجاد التوافق الأفضل في عمل نظام المناعة ، فأن الكائنات الدقيقة المسببة للمرض يمكنها بطريقة أخرى من التحكم في منع استثارة الخلايا المناعية Immune cells , والأجسام المضادة والأنواع الأخرى من خلايا المناعة التي تشترك في حربنا ضد الكائنات الدقيقة المسببة للمرض . 

بالإضافة إلى ذلك ، فأن هنالك أنواع أخرى من الكائنات الدقيقة المقيمة في أجسامنا قادرة على التوطن بشكل طبيعي بعد أن يبدأ النظام المناعي بمقاومة البكتريا الخيطية الفصية ( SFBs ) . 

وهذا ما جعل براين هندرسون " أخصائي الأحياء في كلية لندن الجامعية في المملكة المتحدة " يتساءل : ( إذا كانت هذه البكتريا تستثير خلايا المضيف بشكل جيد ، فلماذا لا يحدث التهاب في أغشيتنا الداخلية " في الأمعاء " ؟ ، مع العلم أن كل الكائنات الدقيقة تقريبا تمتلك مواد ومركبات محفزة للالتهاب أو مساعدة على حدوث الالتهاب ) . وتدور لدى هندرسون وآخرين شكوك لحل هذا السر تتعلق بالنواقل الكيمائية والتي تسمى علميا بـ سايتوكينات **** Cytokines . فالفئران التي تفتقد إلى القدرة على تصنيع بعض أنواع السايتوكينات Cytokines لديها التهاب دائم في الأمعاء ، وأجسامها تهاجم بشكل مستمر من قبل البكتريا التي تعيش في أمعائها بشكل طبيعي .

بالإضافة إلى أن أي تغير في نظام المناعة ، سيؤدي إلى أن الكائنات الدقيقة المقيمة بشكل طبيعي في الجسم سوف تؤثر في الأعضاء الداخلية للمضيف . فقد اكتشف مجموعة من العلماء اليابانيين في العام 1995 تغيرا في شكل وسرعة نمو الخلايا السطحية في أمعاء الفئران الخالية من الجراثيم عندما زودت هذه الفئران بالكائنات الدقيقة التي تعيش بشكل طبيعي في أمعاء الفئران . 

وفي دراسة حديثة قام بها جيف كوردون Jeff Gordon " أخصائي الجزيئات الحيوية في جامعة واشنطن في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية " وجد أن بكتريا بكترويدس ثيتايوتاوميكرونBacteriodes thetaiotaomicron تحفز استخلاص جزيئات فوكوس Fucose molecules من على سطوح خلايا المضيف . كوردون اعتبر أن هذه البكتريا استعملت هذه الجزيئات كمصدر للطاقة لمساعدتها في المحافظة على إقامتها . ورغم أنه لم يتعرف على الأدلة الكيميائية الداخلة في ذلك ، لكنه اكتشف أن الكائنات الدقيقة المسببة للمرض لديها القدرة على الإحساس بجزيئات فوكوس Fucose molecules والتلاعب في خلايا المضيف عندما تحتاج إلى البقاء والتطور . وقد أصبح واضحا أن النجاح في التعايش يتطلب سلسلة معقدة من الرسائل التي تمر في الاتجاهين بين الكائنات الدقيقة التي تستوطن الجسم و أعضاء المضيف . 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

** احتمالية الفم Oral Tolerance: هي العملية التي تمنع الجسم من تطوير استجابة مناعية سببها الكائنات الحية ، والذي يؤدي تطورها إلى وجود استجابة مناعية ضد الطعام ، وجزيئات الهواء ، والمضادات الجينية غير الضارة Harmless antigens .
** هو أحد البروتينات الموجودة في بياض البيض .
*** جرثومة موجودة بشكل طبيعي في أمعاء الفئران.
**** وسائط كيميائية لها علاقة بالخلايا المناعية وتشمل نوعين ليمفوكينس Lymphokines ومونوكينس 

عندما تتغير العلاقة التكافلية ( المنفعة المتبادلة ): 
ماذا سيحدث عندما تتغير علاقة المنفعة المتبادلة بين الكائنات الدقيقة والإنسان ، وذلك عندما تتطور الكائنات الحية عبر ملايين السنين ؟ هل سيغير أو يعطل هذا التغيير حياة المضيف ؟ هذا السؤال يحتاج إلى أكثر من إجابة نظرية عندما ندرك أن نظام حياتنا المتطور سوف يؤدي إلى تغيير النظام الحياتي عند المقيمين ضمن أجسامنا . الدراسات الحديثة التي أجريت على الأطفال حديثي الولادة في السويد وفي بعض البلدان النامية أشارت إلى تكون أنواع جديدة من مستعمرات الكائنات الدقيقة في هؤلاء الأطفال بصورة أسرع مما كانت عليه سابقا . ومن هذه البكتريا بكتريا إي كولاي E. Coli وأنواع أخرى من البكتريا تسمى البكتريا المعوية Enterobacteria. 

وفي الباكستان على سبيل المثال ، وجد أن الأطفال حديثي الولادة يمتلكون كمية جيدة من بكتريا إي كولاي E. Coli ، بعد يومهم الثالث ويواجهون أنواع كثيرة من سلالات مختلفة خلال الأشهر الستة الأولى من حياتهم . 

وفي غضون ذلك ، وجد الباحثون في السويد أن نصف الأطفال تقريبا ليس لديهم البكتريا المعوية Enterobacteria بعد الأسبوع الأول ، وعندما قاموا بتحليل أنواع البكتريا التي تستوطن في أمعائهم وجدوا نوعا واحدا من إي كولاي E. coli . إن الدراسات في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والسويد أكدت على أن أمعاء الأطفال في البلدان الغربية أصبحت مستضيفا لأنواع جديدة من الكائنات الدقيقة مثل ستافيلوكوكس ابيديرمس Staphylococcus epidermis ، و ستاف ايروس S. aureus ، وأنواع أخرى من بكتيريا الجلد التي كانت نادرة الوجود في القناة الهضمية قبل 20 عاما . 

( هذا الاختلاف ربما يعود إلى اختلاف النمط الصحي في الحياة الحديثة ) ، هذا ما قاله اجنس وولد "من جامعة كوثينبيرك السويدية" ويكمل حديثه في هذا المجال قائلا : ( في سعينا لقتل الكائنات الدقيقة المؤذية ، نحن نقوم بقتل المفيد منها أيضا ، وذلك يؤدي إلى تكون أنواع وأجيال أقوى من الأنواع الأولى ، مثل اس. ايروس S. aureus التي تكون انتهازية وتنتظر فرصة للهجوم ، مما يؤدي إلى دفعنا ثمن ذلك ) . ورغم أنه لا أحد يستطيع أن يبرهن أن النمط الصحي الحديث لم يقلل بشكل كبير من نسبة الوفيات بين الأطفال حديثي الولادة . فأن ذلك أدى إلى أن يتساءل وولد وآخرون معه ما إذا كان هذا التغير في أنواع مستوطنات الكائنات الدقيقة في الأمعاء سوف يساهم في كشف أسرار ارتفاع أمراض الحساسية والربو ، وأمراض المناعة الذاتية الأخرى التي انتشرت بين أطفال البلدان الغربية في السنوات الأخيرة . 

وفي الواقع تعتبر البكتريا المعوية Enterobacteria جيدة في اختراق جدار الأمعاء وبالتالي استثارة الملتهم الكبير Macrophages والذي يقوم بالتأثير على الخلايا المتفرعة Dendritic cells والتي تعمل كحارس ضد الجزيئات الصغيرة . 

وولد من القائلين بالنظرية السابقة مع تقليله من فرص وجود البكتريا المعوية Enterobacteria ، حيث أن الخلايا المتشعبة Dendritic cells تكون أكثر ميلا لمهاجمة المضادات الجينية غير المؤذية Harmless antigens ، والتي تكون ظاهرة في أمراض المناعة الذاتية Autoimmune diseases والحساسية . 

وفي الوقت الحاضر ، مع ازدياد المعرفة بالعلاقة التكافلية بيننا وبين الكائنات الدقيقة المرافقة لنا سيكون له أكبر الأثر في الناحية العلاجية في المستقبل . وذلك من خلال معرفة كيفية تنظيم هذه العلاقة بين المضيف ( الإنسان ) والضيف ( الكائنات الدقيقة ) ، ومعرفة النواقل الكيميائية بين الاثنين سيؤدي إلى وجود علاجات بديلة لقائمة طويلة من الأمراض ، ومن هذه الأمراض التهاب الأمعاء ، القرحة المعدية ، عدوى المهبل الجرثومية ، والتهاب اللثة وغيرها من الأمراض . ويتطلب هذا انقلابا في طريقة رؤيتنا لهذه الأمراض والمضاعفات ، من خلال عدم اعتبار هذه الأمراض جرثومية فقط ، بل اعتبارها أمراض وظيفية أيضا . 

*********************
يتبع






أرجواااااااا عدم الرد الأن
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*الكلاميديا Chlamydia


**الكلاميديا عبارة عن مرض تناسلي . وتعتبر من الأمراض البكتيرية الخطيرة وتوضع على راس قائمة الأمراض التناسلية التي تصيب كلا الجنسين وتسبب العديد من المضاعفات الصحية. وتصيب اكثر من أربعة ملايين شخص سنويا في اكبر البلدان تقدما وهي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية . وهذا المرض أكثر شيوعا بين الشباب والمراهقين . ويصيب المرض النساء ويسبب لديهن العقم إذا لم يتم علاجه مبكرا. كما أن الكلاميديا تصيب الرحم وتسبب تلف قنوات فالوب أيضا. كما قد ينتج عنها أن تحمل المرأة حملا كاذبا في قناة فالوب وليس في الرحم. 


أعراض المرض 
ويعرف المرض بالمرض المعدي الصامت لأنه لا يظهر أي أعراض على المصاب في ثلاثة أرباع النساء ونصف عدد المصابين من الذكور. من أهم أعراض المرض نضح (إفرازات) من القضيب أو المهبل والشعور بحرقة عند التبول. أما في النساء فهنالك أعراض إضافية ومنها آلام في أسفل البطن أو آلام أثناء عملية الجماع ، إضافة إلى نزف فيما بين العادة الشهرية. كما أن الرجال قد يشعرون بالحكة وحرقة حول فتحة القضيب و تورم الخصيتين. 


الفحص 
هنالك نوعين من الفحوصات للكشف عن الكلاميديا. أولها جمع عينة من السائل من المنطقة المصابة ( المهبل أو القضيب ) أو باستخدام قطن ( مثل قطن تنظيف الأذن ) . أما الطريقة الشائعة هذه الأيام فهي استخدام عينة من البول للكشف عن وجود بكتيريا الكلاميديا. 


العلاج 
بالإمكان علاج الكلاميديا باستخدام المضادات الحيوية .

متلازمة الالتهاب التنفسي الحاد (سارس)

Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome (SARS)

متلازمة الالتهاب التنفسي الحاد (سارس) عبارة عن مرض فيروسي معدي يصيب الجهاز التنفسي. بدأ في الظهور خلال شهر نوفمبر 2002 في إقليم غواندونغ جنوبي الصين ثم انتقل إلى هونغ كونغ وانتشر بطريقة وبائية مخيفة إلى 25 دولة عبر المسافرين بسبب سهولة انتقاله من شخص إلى آخر. هذا الانتشار السريع يعتبر انتشار وبائي مخيف يهدد العالم بأجمعه . نسبة الوفيات بين كل الحالات المصابة هو 5% . حاليا لا يوجد له علاج فعال . وقد تم حديثا تجربة بعض اختبارات التشخيص ويعتقد بأنها مناسبة للكشف على وجود الفيروس وهي لا تزال تحت الدراسة للتأكد من دقتها.
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*الأعراض
بصفة عامة, تبدأ متلازمة الالتهاب التنفسي الحاد (سارس) بحمى (ارتفاع درجة الحرارة) أكثر من 38 درجة . قد تتضمن الأعراض الأخرى الصداع , الشعور بعدم الراحة الكلي و أوجاع الجسم . يعاني بعض المصابين من أعراض تنفسية بسيطة . بعد 2 إلى 7 أيام تتطور الأعراض التنفسية بظهور سعال جاف (بدون بلغم) و صعوبة في التنفس (كتمة) . فترة حضانة الفيروس ( أي منذ التعرض للفيروس وحتى ظهور أعراض المرض) هي 7 إلى 10 أيام بعدها تظهر أعراض المرض .

طريقة الانتشار
يبدو أن الطريقة الرئيسية لانتشاره من خلال الاحتكاك أو الاتصال المباشر القريب مع المصابين . تضمنت معظم حالات الإصابة بفيروس سارس الناس الذين اعتنوا أو عاشوا مع شخص مصاب بفيروس سارس , أو أنه قد تم الاتصال المباشر مع المواد الملوثة بالفيروس (مثل إفرازات الجهاز التنفسي) من شخص مصاب . 

الطرق المحتملة لانتشار العدوى تتضمن لمس جلد شخص آخر أو الأشياء التي تلوثت بالرذاذ المعدي ثم لمس العين , الأنف أو الفم . هذا يمكن أن يحدث عندما يقوم المريض بالسعال أو العطس وينتشر الرذاذ على جسده , أو الناس الآخرين أو الأسطح المجاورة . ومن الممكن أن ينتشر فيروس سارس بوجه عام خلال الهواء أو بطرق أخرى غير معروفة حاليا .


هل أنا معرض للخطر؟
الحالات التي تم اكتشافها نتجت بشكل رئيسي من خلال الاحتكاك أو الاتصال المباشر القريب مع المصابين ، مثل هؤلاء الذين يعيشون مع شخص مصاب ويستخدمون نفس الأدوات الشخصية ، أو أخصائيو الرعاية الصحية الذين لم يستخدموا الإجراءات المتبعة للسيطرة على الأوبئة والوقاية منها أثناء ممارسة عملهم والاهتمام بالمريض المصاب بفيروس سارس . 

ما هو المسبب لمتلازمة سارس 
اكتشف العلماء وجود فيروس مجهول (لم يكتشف قبل انتشار المرض) من عائلة فيروسات تدعى كورونافيرس coronavirus . نظرية الكورونافيرس الجديد تعتبر السبب البارز لمتلازمة سارس ، لكن, الفيروسات الأخرى مازالت تحت التحقيق كأسباب محتملة . 

توصيات للوقاية والسيطرة
للأفراد الذين يرغبون في السفر للمناطق المتأثرة :
ينصح من يخطط للسفر الاختياري أو الثانوي إلى الصين و هونج كونج, سنغافورة و هانوي, فيتنام تأجيل رحلاتهم حتى إشعار آخر . وقد أصدر مركز السيطرة على الأمراض الأمريكي أيضا إنذار لمن يرغب في السفر إلى تورونتو في كندا لاتخاذ الاحتياطات لحماية أنفسهم .

للأفراد الذين يعتقدون أنهم قد يكونوا مصابين بفيروس سارس :
من يعاني من أعراض مشابهة لأعراض سارس ( حمى أكثر 38 درجة مصحوبة بسعال و / أو صعوبة في التنفس ) ينبغي أن يستشير طبيب . ولمساعدة الطبيب لإجراء التشخيص , يجب إخباره عن أي سفر حديث إلى الدول المتأثرة أو إن كان هناك اتصال مع شخص ما كان يعاني من هذه الأعراض.

لأعضاء العائلة الذين اعتنوا بشخص مصاب بسارس :
يجب اتباع توصيات الوقاية والسيطرة على الأوبئة للمرضى المشتبه بإصابتهم بسارس في الأسرة . هذه الاحتياطات الأساسية يجب أن تتبع لمدة 10 أيام بعد انتهاء أعراض المرض . 

لأخصائيي الرعاية الصحية :
يبدو أن إصابة أخصائيو الرعاية الصحية حدثت قبل استخدام إجراءات الوقاية والسيطرة أثناء ممارسة عملهم والاهتمام بالمريض المصاب بفيروس سارس . لهذا يجب اتباع توصيات الوقاية والسيطرة على الأوبئة والخاصة بأخصائيي الرعاية الصحية .

احتياطات للوقاية والسيطرة على الإصابة بالمرض
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*إذا اعتقدت أنك قد يكون لديك ( أو شخص ما في عائلتك ) سارس :

استشر طبيب بأسرع ما يمكن .

غط فمك و أنفك بالمنديل عند السعال أو العطس . إذا كان لديك كمامة (قناع طبي) ، البسها أثناء الاحتكاك القريب مع أناس آخرين . يمكن أن يقلل القناع عدد القطرات التي تنتشر في الهواء . 

حدد أنشطتك خارج البيت أثناء هذه الفترة لمدة 10 أيام . على سبيل المثال, لا تذهب إلى العمل, المدرسة أو الأماكن العامة . في حالة عدم وجود حمى أو أعراض التنفس, فلا يوجد حاجة لأعضاء الأسرة للحد من أنشطتهم خارج البيت .

اغسل يديك كثيرًا و جيدًا, بخاصة بعد تنظيف الأنف (التمخيط) .

إذا كان ممكنا, البس قناعا طبيا أنت وأفراد أسرتك بالذات عندما يكونون حولك . 

لا تتقاسم الفضيات, الفوط أو غطاء السرير مع أي شخص في بيتك حتى يتم غسلها جيدا بالصابون و الماء الساخن . 

يجب تطهير الأسطح النظيفة ( كاونتر أو أسطح الطاولة, مقابض الباب, أساسيات الحمام, إلخ ) التي قد تكون تلوثت بسوائل الجسم ( العرق, اللعاب, المخاط, أو حتى القيء أو البول ) بمطهر منزلي . البس القفازات ذات الاستعمال لمرة واحدة أثناء كل أنشطة التنظيف . تخلص من القفازات ولا تعيد استخدامها . 

اتبع هذه التوجيهات لمدة 10 أيام بعد انتهاء أعراض الإصابة أو الاحتكاك بمريض مصاب بسارس 


الجمرة الخبيثة Anthrax 
عبارة عن مرض خمجي شديد ( عدوى ) عادة يصيب الحيوانات المجترة ، وينتقل إلى الإنسان عن طريق التلامس مع تلك الحيوانات أو منتجاتها . تنتج هذه العدوى من بكتيريا تدعى عصية الجمرة Bacillus Anthracis . تستطيع هذه البكتيريا إنتاج أبواغ spores ( هيئة قابلة للتحول إلى بكتيريا ) تستطيع أن تبقى عيوشة في التربة والمنتجات الحيوانية لمدة طويلة جدا إلى أن تجد الظروف المناسبة للتحول إلى بكتيريا وتبدأ في التكاثر . 



وتحدث العدوى لدى الانسان: 

عبر الجلد 

عبر الجهاز الهضمي 

من خلال الإستنشاق 

تتراوح فترة الحضانة مابين 12 ساعة و 3 أيام (عادة 3-5 أيام) . الشكل الجلدي يظهر على هيئة بقع حمراء بنية تكبر ثم تتحوصل وتصبح قاسية وبعد ذلك تتقرح وتتشكل قشرة سوداء . وقد تتضخم العقد اللمفية ، ويترافق ذلك أحيانا مع آلام عضلية وصداع وغثيان وقيء .

أما في الشكل الرئوي يحدث التهاب ناخر ونزفي في العقد اللمفية وإصابة رئوية . وتشبه الأعراض الأولية أعراض النزلة الوافدة (الإنفلونزا) . تزداد الحمى في غضون أيام قليلة ، وتحدث صعوبة في التنفس شديدة ، يتلوها الزراق والصدمة فالغيبوبة . ويجب إتخاذ إجراءات علاجية داعمة وشاملة مبكرة لتفادي موت المصاب . 

وفي الجمرة الهضمية ، تصاب الأغشية المخاطية البلعومية أو المعوية ، ويحدوث نخر نزفي يمتد الى العقد اللمفية وينجم عن ذلك تجرثم دموى وسمية مميتة .

للوقاية يتوفر لقاح ويعطى فقط للأفراد المعرضين بدرجة كبيرة للإصابة . ويستخدم لعلاجها بعض المضادات الحيوية مثل البنسلين ، التتراسكلين ، الإيرثروميسين ، الستربتوميسين ، أو مجموعة الكوينولون مثل السيبروفلوكاسين . وإذا لم تتم المعالجة بسرعة (نتيجة الخطأ في التشخيص مثلا) فقد يتوفى المريض .

*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

الأنفلونزا Influenza

الأنفلونزا فيروس شديد العدوى يصيب الجهاز التنفسي، وينتشر من شخص للآخر بواسطة رذاذ العطس والسعال. بمقارنة الأنفلونزا بمعظم إصابات الجهاز التنفسي الفيروسية الأخرى كالزكام (الرشح) نجد أن أعراض الإصابة بالأنفلونزا تكون شديدة جدا. 

عدوى الأنفلونزا موسمية، فعادة يتم انتشار العدوى في فصل الشتاء وتستمر عدة أسابيع. وتصيب ما يقدر بـ 100 مليون إنسان في أمريكا، أوروبا، واليابان (تقريبا 10% من السكان). بالإضافة إلى منع الملايين من الناس من مزاولة أعمالهم أو الذهاب إلى مدارسهم، فالأنفلونزا تسبب موت 20000 شخص، وعدد أكبر من ذلك يتم تنويمهم في المستشفيات، ويقدر أن 20-25 مليون شخص يقومون بزيارة الأطباء سنويا في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بسبب الأنفلونزا.

الانتشار الوبائي العالمي للأنفلونزا يحدث بشكل غير متوقع، عادة كل 10-40 سنة، ويتم إصابة 50% من السكان مخلفة ملايين الموتى على مستوى العالم. في السابق حدثت موجات انتشار وبائي عالمي في سنوات 1889-1890 و 1899-1990 و 1918 و 1957-58 و 1968-69. الانتشار الوبائي العالمي الذي حدث عام 1918 تسبب في موت 20-40 مليون شخص على مستوى العالم. بعد هذه الكارثة العالمية نشطت البحوث وتم اكتشاف الفيروس عام 1933.

يحدث الانتشار الوبائي لفيروس الأنفلونزا بسبب قدرته السريعة على التغير. فعند حدوث تغيير بسيط على الفيروس يبقى جزء كبير من الناس محتفظين بالمناعة له. ولكن بحدوث تغيير جذري للفيروس والذي من الممكن أن يؤدي لظهور سلالة جديدة ليس لها مناعة لدى البشر يبدأ خطر الانتشار العالمي. لذلك يتم مراقبة نشاط فيروس الأنفلونزا عالميا بواسطة منظمة الصحة العالمية عن طريق 110 مركز مراقبة للأنفلونزا في 80 دولة. هذه المراكز مجتمعة تمثل النظام العالمي لمراقبة الأنفلونزا والذي يضمن تجميع معلومات عن الفيروس وانتشاره وفحص عينات لتحديد خصائصه. ويتم استخدام هذه المعلومات لتحديد المكونات السنوية للقاح الأنفلونزا بواسطة منظمة الصحة العالمية، والتي تنصح بإعطائه لمجموعات معينة من الناس المعرضة لخطر أكبر عند الإصابة بالفيروس مثل كبار السن (أكبر من 65 سنة) والمصابين بأمراض صدرية مثل الربو.

توجد حاليا مخاوف من انتشار وبائي عالمي جديد ممكن حدوثه في أي وقت، والسبب في ذلك ما حدث في شهر أيار/مايو عام 1997 في هونج كونج، بعد موت طفل أصيب بالتهاب رئوي (ذات الرئة) بسبب فيروس أنفلونزا، وإصابة 17 شخص في نهاية العام نفسه مات منهم 6 أشخاص بنفس الفيروس والذي كان مصدره الدجاج (ما سمي حينها بأنفلونزا الدجاج).

فيروس الأنفلونزا
فيروسات الأنفلونزا تقسم إلى 3 أنواع وتسمى أنفلونزا (أ) ، (ب) و (ج) أو influenza A, B, and C. النوعين (أ) و (ب) يسببا الانتشار الموسمي للعدوى في فصل الشتاء. بالإضافة لإصابة الإنسان، يصيب النوع (أ) الخنازير، الأحصنة، والعديد من الطيور. النوع (ب) عادة يصيب الإنسان فقط. أما النوع (ج) يختلف عن النوعين الآخرين من عدة جوانب أهمها طبيعة العدوى للجهاز التنفسي، فهو إما أن يسبب أعراض بسيط أو لا بوجد له أعراض بتاتا، ولا يسبب انتشار وبائي. 

فيروسات الأنفلونزا لها القدرة على التغير المستمر. وهذا التغير المستمر يمكن الفيروس من تجنب جهاز المناعة البشري وبالتالي نتعرض للإصابة بالأنفلونزا على مدى الحياة. وهذا يتم بالطريقة التالية: عند الإصابة بفيروس الأنفلونزا يقوم جهاز المناعة بإنتاج أجسام مضادة نوعية للفيروس الحالي؛ بتغير خصائص الفيروس لا تستطيع الأجسام المضادة القديمة التعرف على الفيروس الجديد وبالتالي تتم الإصابة الجديدة. بالطبع الأجسام المضادة القديمة لا تزال لها القدرة على توفير مناعة جزئية ضد الفيروس، وذلك حسب نوعية التغيير الذي يتم على الفيروس.

كيف ينتقل الفيروس؟
ينتقل الفيروس من شخص لآخر بواسطة رذاذ العطس والسعال. يتم استنشاق الفيروس عن طريق الأنف أو الفم ويصل لخلايا الجهاز التنفسي التي يبدء فيها التكاثر. بإمكان الفيروس أيضا دخول الجسم البشري عن طريق الأغشية المخاطية للأنف والفم أو العين أيضا.

يستطيع الشخص المصاب نقل العدوى للآخرين قبل ظهور الأعراض بحوالي 24-48 ساعة وتستمر القدرة على نشر الفيروس إلى اليوم الثالث أو الرابع بعد ظهور الأعراض. بغض النظر عن طبيعة بعض الأعراض المرضية للأنفلونزا والتي تصيب جميع أجزاء الجسم، فلم يتم الكشف عن وجود للفيروس خارج نطاق الجهاز التنفسي.

أعراض الإصابة بالأنفلونزا
عادة تبدأ الأعراض بشكل فجائي (عادة يتذكر الشخص الوقت الذي بدأت عنده الأعراض المرضية) ولا تكون محصورة على الجهاز التنفسي. بمقارنة الأنفلونزا بمعظم إصابات الجهاز التنفسي الفيروسية الأخرى كالزكام (الرشح) نجد أن أعراض الإصابة بالأنفلونزا تكون شديدة جدا.


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*أعراض الأنفلونزا التقليدية تشمل:
صداع، قشعريرة، وسعال جاف
حمى (38-41 درجة) خصوصا عند الأطفال. ترتفع درجة الحرارة بسرعة خلال الـ 24 ساعة الأولى وربما تستمر لمدة أسبوع
آلام عضلية. ربما تشمل جميع عضلات الجسم، ولكنها تتركز الرجلين وأسفل الظهر 
آلام شديدة في المفاصل
ألم أو حرقان في العينين عند النظر للضوء
عند انحسار الأعراض العامة تبدأ أعراض الجهاز التنفسي مثل ألم الحلق والسعال الذي يستمر لمدة أسبوعين
عادة تزول أعراض المرض الحادة بعد 5 أيام ويتعافى معظم المرضى خلال أسبوع أو أسبوعين
عند قلة من المصابين تستمر أعراض مثل الإرهاق الشديد و الكسل أو التراخي لعدة أسابيع مسببة صعوبة في العودة لممارسة الحياة الطبيعية والعمل. السبب في ذلك غير معروف
في الأطفال أقل من 5 سنوات تتركز الأعراض عادة في المعدة بالإضافة للجهاز التنفسي مع وجود قيئ، إسهال، و ألم في البطن. وربما تصيبهم تشنجات بسبب الحمى (الارتفاع الشديد في درجة الحرارة)


ما هي مضاعفات الأنفلونزا؟
ربما تحدث مضاعفات في الجهاز التنفسي العلوي أو السفلي بسبب المرض نفسه (مضاعفات أولية) أو بسبب عدوى أخرى (مضاعفات ثانوية). ربما تسبب الأنفلونزا مضاعفات خطرة عند الأشخاص الذين يعانون من مشاكل مرضية أخرى و عند الأطفال و كبار السن.

الالتهاب الرئوي (ذات الرئة) يعتبر من المضاعفات الشائعة, وربما يكون بسبب فيروس الأنفلونزا نفسه أو بسبب عدوى بكتيرية أو فيروسية ثانوية أخرى. نسبة حدوث الالتهاب الرئوي الفيروسي قليلة ولكنها أشد المضاعفات بسبب صعوبة علاجها، وتعتبر من أسباب الموت بعد إصابة الأنفلونزا. تصل نسبة الوفيات بسبب الالتهاب الرئوي بجميع أنواعه من 7 إلى 42%. الالتهاب الرئوي البكتيري يحدث عادة عند المرضى المصابين بأمراض صدرية مزمنة أو بأمراض قلبية.

توجد عدة مضاعفات أخرى للأنفلونزا ولكنها غير شائعة الحدوث. يمكن تلخيص مضاعفات الأنفلونزا بالتالي: 
مضاعفات الجهاز التنفسي 
التهاب الأذن 
التهاب رئوي بسبب فيروس الأنفلونزا 
التهاب رئوي بكتيري ثانوي 
تفاقم أو زيادة حدة الأمراض الصدرية المزمنة 
خناق و التهاب الشعيبات عند الرضع والأطفال الغر 
مضاعفات أخرى 
تشنجات حمية (بسبب الحمى) 
متلازمة الصدمة السمية 
متلازمة ري Reye's syndrome 
التهاب عضلي 
التهاب عضلة القلب 
كيف يمكن تشخيص الأنفلونزا؟
تشخصي الأنفلونزا يتم اعتمادا على الأعراض التقليدية والتي تحدث في موسم الأنفلونزا. أي أن أي شخص يعاني من أعراض الأنفلونزا في موسم انتشارها فهو مصاب بالأنفلونزا إلى أن يثبت العكس. الاختبارات المخبرية غير متوفرة في كل مكان. 
الخيارات المتوفرة للسيطرة على الأنفلونزا
مراقبة الأنفلونزا، والوقاية منها، وعلاجها، عبارة عن 3 خيارات متوفرة للسيطرة على الأنفلونزا. هذه الخيارات تختلف في كيفية تطبيقها من بلد إلى الأخر. 
متابعة الأنفلونزا بواسطة مراقبتها
منذ 50 عاما قامت منظمة الصحة العالمية بإنشاء برنامج عالمي لمراقبة الأنفلونزا. اليوم يوجد 110 مركز مراقبة للأنفلونزا في 80 دولة لمراقبة ومتابعة الأنفلونزا وبالتالي يقومون بتكوين نظام الإنذار المبكر لمنع حالات الانتشار الوبائي للفيروس. هذه المراكز مجتمعة تقوم أيضا بجمع معلومات عن الفيروس وانتشاره وفحص عينات لتحديد خصائصه. ويتم استخدام هذه المعلومات لتحديد المكونات السنوية للقاح الأنفلونزا بواسطة منظمة الصحة العالمية.
الوقاية من الأنفلونزا
إلى وقت قريب لم يكن هناك عقار فعال كما ينبغي لعلاج الأنفلونزا وبالتالي كانت أسس السيطرة عليها تتمحور حول الوقاية من الإصابة بواسطة التحصين (التطعيم) بلقاح فيروس الأنفلونزا، بالذات لمجموعات المرضى الذين يتميزون بخطورة تعرضهم لفيروس الأنفلونزا مثل كبار السن (أكبر من 65 سنة) ومرضى الربو. 

بما أن فيروسات الأنفلونزا لها القدرة على التغير المستمر وبالتالي تجنب جهاز المناعة البشري وتكرار الإصابة بالأنفلونزا في كل موسم، لذلك يتم تغيير مكونات لقاح الأنفلونزا سنويا إذا تطلب الأمر بناء على معلومات المراقبة السابقة الذكر.

لقاحات الأنفلونزا بأنواعها تحتوي على سلالتين من فيروس الأنفلونزا (أ) وسلالة واحدة من الفيروس (ب). يتم الحصول على فيروسات الأنفلونزا المراد استخدامها في اللقاح بتنميتها في مزارع متكونة من الأنسجة أو البيض. اللقاح المنتج عن طريق مزارع البيض ربما يسبب حساسية لمن لديه فرط تحسس للبيض. يتم إعطاء اللقاح بواسطة حقن عضلية قبل 6-8 أسابيع من موسم الأنفلونزا.

ينصح بإعطاء لقاح الأنفلونزا للأشخاص الذين يتميزون بخطورة تعرضهم لمضاعفات الأنفلونزا أو خطورة تفاقم أمراضهم المزمنة مثل:
جميع كبار السن (أكبر من 65 سنة)
أمراض جهاز التنفس المزمنة ويشمل ذلك الربو
أمراض القلب المزمنة
الفشل الكلوي المزمن
داء السكري واضطرابات الغدد الصماء الأخرى
الأشخاص ذوي المناعة المكبوت مثل من تلقى زراعة عضو (كلى، كبد، قلب)
فقر الدم الشديد
الأطفال الذين يتناولون الأسبرين لفترات طويلة، وهم بذلك معرضين للإصابة بمتلازمة ري كمضاعفة من مضاعفات الأنفلونزا
مع أنه ينصح بتلقي التطعيم الدوري السنوي ضد الأنفلونزا بالنسبة لمجموعات الخطر المميزة نجد أن نسبة كبيرة منهم لا يتلقى التطعيم. الأسباب التالية تعتبر من أسباب عدم تلقي التطعيم:

بعض الناس لا يتلقى التطعيم لأنه يعتقد بأنه ليس فعال جدا. هناك بضعة أسباب مختلفة لهذا الاعتقاد.الناس الذين قد تلقوا تطعيم أنفلونزا لربما بعد ذلك أصيبوا بمرض ظنوا أنه أنفلونزا، ويعتقدون بأن التطعيم فشل في أن يقيهم من الإصابة. من الحالات الأخرى، الناس الذين قد تلقوا التطعيم وربما حقا أصيبوا بعدوى أنفلونزا. تتغير فاعلية التطعيم بشكل إجمالي من سنة إلى سنة، وذلك يعتمد على درجة التشابه بين سلالة فيروس الأنفلونزا الموجودة في اللقاح والسلالة أو السلالات السائدة خلال موسم الأنفلونزا. بما أن السلالات الموجودة في اللقاح يجب أن يتم اختيارها قبل فصل الأنفلونزا بـ 9 إلى 10 أشهر، ولأن فيروسات الأنفلونزا تتغير بمرور الوقت، تحدث أحيانا تغيرات في السلالات السائدة بين الوقت الذي تم اختيار السلالات به وبين موسم الأنفلونزا القادم. هذه التغيرات أحيانا تخفض مقدرة الأجسام المضادة الناتجة بسبب تلقى التطعيم على أن تمنع الفيروس المتغير حديثا، لذلك تكون كفاءة التطعيم منخفضة.
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*أيضا تختلف كفاءة التطعيم من شخص إلى الآخر. ويجب تكرار التطعيم سنويا وذلك بسبب انخفاض مستوى الأجسام المضادة بعد سنة من تلقي اللقاح. ويجب تلقي اللقاح قبل موسم الأنفلونزا بأسبوع إلى أسبوعين لإعطاء الفرصة للجسم لتكوين الأجسام المضادة الجديدة.

أظهرت الدراسات على البالغين الصغار أن تطعيم الأنفلونزا فعال في 70% إلى 90% في منع المرض. التطعيم أقل فعالية عند المسنين في منع المرض ولكنه يساهم في تقليل شدة المرض وخطر المضاعفات الخطرة والموت. كما أظهرت الدراسات على المسنين أن التطعيم يخفض نسبة دخول المستشفيات بـ 70% والموت بنسبة 85%.
علاج الأنفلونزا
بالإضافة إلى التطعيمات يوجد مجموعة الأدوية التي توصف أو تصرف من الصيدليات لعلاج الأنفلونزا أو أعراضها، وهي:
مضادات الفيروسات Antiviral agents
تم استخدام بشكل محدود جدا العقار أمانتادين Amantadine والعقار ريمانتادين Rimantadine لعلاج الأنفلونزا. هذا النوع من مضادات الفيروسات فعال ضد فيروس الأنفلونزا (أ) فقط والذي من الصعب التفريق بينة وبين الفيروس (ب). ومن أسباب عدم انتشار استخدامهم قدرة الفيروس على تكوين مناعة ضدهم وارتفاع نسبة الأغراض الجانبية والتي قد تصل إلى 40%. تم حديثا طرح أدوية جديدة في الأسواق العالمية ذات فعالية عالية (تصفح التفاصيل على الصحفة التالية)
أدوية علاج الأعراض
هذه المجموعة من الأدوية شائعة الاستعمال ومتوفرة في الصيدليات وتباع بدون وصفة OTC وتستخدم لعلاج أعراض الأنفلونزا فقط وليس للقضاء على الفيروس، وتشمل المسكنات ومثبطات الحرارة مثل الأسبرين Aspirin والباراسيتامول paracetamol والأدوية التي تحتوي على مستحضر إبيوبروفين ibuprofen. كما يوجد العديد من الأدوية والتي تستخدم للتقليل من التهابات الحلق والسعال ولتخفيف احتقان الأنف وغير ذلك.


أدوية جديدة
لمدة 30 إلى 40 عاما خلت لم يتم اكتشاف عقاقير جديدة لعلاج الأنفلونزا. هذه الحالة تغيرت الآن، فلقد تم حديثا اكتشاف والبدء في تسويق عقاقير جديدة مضادة لفيروسات الأنفلونزا. هذه العقاقير صنفت تحت اسم (مثبطي الأنزيم نيورأمينيدايز neuraminidase inhibitors). هذه المجموعة الجديدة تختلف عن المجموعة القديمة التي تشمل الأمانتادين Amantadine وريمانتادين Rimantadine وتعتبر أفضل من ناحية العلاج والأعراض الجانبية.

قصة تطوير هذه الأدوية الجديدة اعتمدت على عنصري الحظ والمنطق. فالتقدم المفاجئ والذي أدى إلى تطويرها كان بسبب اكتشاف الشكل الثلاثي الأبعاد لأنزيم نيورأمينيدايز الخاص بفيروسات الأنفلونزا عام 1983. وهذا التقدم اعتمد على اكتشافات مبكرة أدت للإدراك أن هناك جزء معين في إنزيم نيورأمينيدايز الخاص بفيروسات الأنفلونزا ثابت ولا يتغير بتغير نوع الفيروس (أ أو ب) أو تغير في السلالات. وهذا يدل على أن الجزء الثابت الذي لا يتغير من الإنزيم أساسي لبقاء الفيروس وقدرته على الانتشار. وبالتالي تم اكتشاف نقطة ضعف يمكن أن يتم محاربة الفيروس من خلالها بواسطة إنشاء أدوية متخصصة لهذه الجزء من إنزيم نيورأمينيدايز وبالتالي تكون فعاله ضد جميع أنواع فيروس الأنفلونزا وسلالاته المختلفة، ويشمل ذلك تلك التي تنتقل للإنسان من الحيوانات بطريقة مفاجئة.

وبمعرفة أن فيروس الأنفلونزا لا يستطيع الانتقال من خلية إلى الأخرى داخل جسم الإنسان بدون مساعدة إنزيم النيورأمينيدايز فإن منع عمل الإنزيم سيؤدي إلى حصر الفيروس بداخل الخلايا ومنعه من الانتقال إلى خلايا أخرى لمتابعة دورة حياته واستمرار العدوى للإنسان.

في عام 1993 اكتشفت مجموعة علماء مركب كيميائي قام بتثبيط الأنزيم بطريقة فعالة. وبالإضافة لذلك فهذا المركب الجديد له تأثير بسيط على الإنزيمات الأخرى والموجودة في البكتيريا والإنسان، وبالتالي دلالة على أنه ربما لا يؤثر على خلايا الإنسان.

تمت تجربة المركب الجديد والذي سمي علميا باسم زناميفير zanamivir على الحيوانات ثم على الإنسان ووجد أنه منع أعراض الإصابة بالأنفلونزا لمن تعرضوا لفيروس الأنفلونزا بعد تعاطيه وأنه قلل من شدة الأعراض لمن تعاطاه بعد إصابته بعدوى الأنفلونزا. وتم الاكتشاف أن هذا المركب الجديد لا يعمل إذا تم تعاطيه عن طريف الفم (لا يتم امتصاصه بواسطة الأمعاء) ولهذا يجب استنشاقه عن طريف الأنف أو الفم ليصل إلى الجهاز التنفسي. بما أن استنشاق الأدوية تعتبر طريقة متعارف عليها لعلاج أمراض الجهاز التنفسي، لذلك قامت شركة أدوية جلاكسو Glaxo بمواصلة التجارب على الإنسان. وعندما تأكد مفعوله وأمانه على الإنسان تم تقديم طلبات لتسجيله لدى السلطات المختصة في عدة دول وتمت الموافقة الأولى على تسويقه تجاريا في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في شهر يوليو 1999.

في نفس الفترة تقريبا قامت شركة جيلاد Gilead بالتعاون مع شركة روش Roche باكتشاف وتطوير وإجراء الأبحاث على عدة مركبات أخرى تعتمد على نفس الميكانيكية لمقاومة الفيروس وتم التوصل لمركب سمي علميا باسم أوزيلتاميفير oseltamivir يصلح لتعاطيه عن طريق الفم. وعندما تأكد مفعوله وأمانه على الإنسان تم تقديم طلبات لتسجيله لدى السلطات المختصة في عدة دول وتمت الموافقة الأولى على تسويقه تجاريا في سويسرا في أكتوبر 1999.

طبعا سيتم تقديم طلبات لتسجيل العقارين الجديدين في دول العالم العربي ويتوقع توفرهما في الأسواق العربية عام 2001 على أقل تقدير.

تساؤلات
يوجد حاليا اهتمام عالمي كبير في هذه المجموعة الجديدة من الأدوية ولكن يوجد بعض التساؤلات. المنطق يشير إلى أن منع انتشار الفيروس والتقليل من نسبة حدوث مضاعفات مرضية ثانوية بسبب عدوى الفيروس نفسها يجب أن يساهم في تقليل نسبة الموت بسبب العدوى أو مضاعفاتها، ولكن لم يتم إلى الآن التأكد بواسطة الأبحاث من أن هذه المجموعة ستساهم في تقليل نسبة الوفيات أو منعها.

ومن المتعارف عليه أن الجراثيم بصفة عامة والفيروسات بصفة خاصة تتحايل على الأدوية الفتاكة بها وتقوم بإجراء تغييرات داخلية تساعدها على اكتساب مناعة ضد تأثير الأدوية القاتل لها. فهل هناك أسباب للتفكير بأن هذه المجموعة الجديدة ستنجو من حرب تكوين المناعة ضدها؟

في الحقيقة قام علماء بعدة مختبرات بمحاولات لإنتاج فيروسات أنفلونزا جديدة لها المقدرة على مقاومة الأدوية الجديدة. جميع المحاولات، إلى الآن، أنتجت فيروسات تستطيع مقاومة الأدوية الجديدة معمليا، ولكن ثبت أن هذه الفيروسات الجديدة ضعيفة أو لا تملك المقدرة على عدوى الإنسان أو على الاستمرار في البقاء بداخل الجسم البشري.

*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*الصداع Headache 


العلاج الجراحي الجديد للصداع النصفي 

لمحة تاريخية عن المعالجة الجراحية
لم تكن المعالجة الجراحية لمرض الشقيقة حديثة بل قديمة وقديمة جدا. فقد كان الطبيب العربي علي بن عيسى الذي عاش في القرن الحادي عشر أول من أجرى عملية جراحية لمعالجة مرضى الشقيقة كما ورد ذلك في كتاب (هيوسك 1973,1977) وتتمثل العملية بحرق الشريان الصدغي السطحي ولاتزال هذة الطريقة تطبق الى الآن في العديد من البلدان العربية وتعرف باسم الطب العربي.

تزايد الاهتمام بالمعالجة الجراحية لمرض الشقيقة منذ بداية هذا القرن وبطرق كثيرة ومختلفة. فقد أجرى الطبيب (توما يونيسكو) في عام 1900 عمل جراحي لطفل عمره سبع سنوات عن طريق قطع الودي الرقبي وبشكل ثنائي الجانب. وفي عام 1904 قدم الطبيب (كوشنغ) دراسة عن قطع لجذور العصب مثلث التوائم . وفي عام 1932 قدم الطبيب (بينفيلد) دراسة مشابهة. وفي نفس العام قدم الطبيب (داندي) دراسة عن نتائج استئصال العقدة الرقبية السفلية. وفي عام 1942 قدم الطبيب (روبوتام) دراسة عن طريق قطع الطريق الناقل للألم عبر قطع جذور العصب مثلث التوائم وبمستويات متنوعة.

ولعل أكثر الأطباء الذين تنوعت معالجتهم لمرض الشقيقة جراحيا هو الطبيب (أولفكرونا) ، ففي عام 1942 قدم الدراسة الأوسع للمعالجة الجراحية ، فقد بدأ هذة الدراسة بعملية ربط للشريان الصدغي السطحي دون الحصول على النتائج المرجوة لذلك ، فاتبع ذلك بدراسة اخرى حيث أضاف الى عملية ربط الشريان الصدغي السطحي ربط آخر هو الشريان السحائي الأوسط وأيضا دون الحصول على نتائج جيدة مما جعله يذهب الى أبعد من ذلك وقدم دراسة ثالثة مشابهة للدراسة التي قدمها الطبيب (غاردنير) في العام نفسه عن اجراء عملية تشمل ربط للشريان الصدغي السطحي وقطع للشريان السحائي الأوسط بالاضافة الى قطع العصب الصخري الكبير ولكن أيضا لم تكن النتائج مشجعة. ثم لجأ الطبيب (أولفكرونا) بعد ذلك الى تطبيق عملية (سجوكوست) التي تتمثل بقطع السيالة العصبية لعصب مثلث التوائم في مستوى البصلة السيسائية وأيضا كانت النتائخ غير جيدة . بعد كل هذه المحاولات الفاشلة في معالجة مرض الشقيقة دب اليأس في نفوس الأطباء من امكانية المعالجة الجراحية الناجحة ، وأخذت الدراسات منحا آخر هو المعالجة الدوائية .

كما هو معروف لا يوجد حتى الآن دواء شافي من مرض الشقيقة ، وجميع الأدوية التي يتناولها المرضى للمعالجة من نوبات الشقيقة لها آثار جانبية ضارة كثيرة (كون هذه الأدوية تملك آلية التقبض الوعائي) . بالإضافة إلى الأدوية القلبية التي توصف للوقاية من حدوث النوبات ، وتحول الكثير من المرضى إلى الإدمان على تناول الأدوية المهدئة.

كيف بدأت الفكرة

أثناء عملي في المشفى كنت أفحص المرضى الذين يشكو معظمهم من الصداع وفي كثير من الحالات كنت أجد أن الصداع هو وعائي المنشأ وطبيعي أن أحول المريض إلى طبيب الأمراض العصبية للمعالجة وفي حال الصداع الوعائي التالي لارتفاع الضغط كنت أحول المريض إلى طبيب الباطنية . ولكي أختصر الوقت خطرت ببالي فكرة تجعلني أعرف فورا فيما إذا كان الصداع سببه آفة داخل القحف أم صداع وعائي وهي أن أقوم بالضغط بواسطة الإصبع على مكان مرور الشريان الصدغي السطحي من أمام صيوان الأذن ففي حال أجاب المريض بأن الصداع قد خف أعرف أن الصداع وعائي المنشأ ، ولكن المفاجأة كانت عندما كان الكثير من المرضى يقولون لي بأن الصداع قد زال تماما عند الضغط. بدأت أفكر أين مشاركة الأوعية الدموية داخل القحف في إصدار الألم ، وبدأت أهتم هكذا بالصداع وبدراسة المرضى إلى حين وضعت هذه الدراسة عن المعالجة الجراحية والمعالجة الذاتية للصداع النصفي . وقد تمكنت من إيجاد المكان المناسب لكل شريان الذي يمكننا من التخلص من الصداع الذي يسببه هذا الشريان عند الضغط عليه بالإصبع .

وبسبب طبيعة عملي في جراحة الدماغ فقد كنت أعرف مسبقا أن عملية قطع هذا الشريان لا تسبب أية آثار جانبية ، ويجب أن اذكر انه شريان خارجي لا يغذي سوى فروة الرأس (الشعر) ولا علاقة له بالدماغ ولا بالعين . وبسبب غزارة التروية الدموية لفروة الرأس لم يتأثر الشعر على الإطلاق من جراء إجراء العملية الجراحية .

المادة والطرق الدراسية

أجريت العمل الجراحي منذ عام 1998 على 1224 مريضا كانوا يعانون من أنواع مختلفة من الصداع النصفي غالبيتهم من نوع الصداع النصفي الجبهي أي الألم الذي ينتشر في منطقة الصدغ والجبهة والعين ، والعدد الأقل كان صداع قفوي أي ما يعرف بشكل خاطئ بالكتب الطبية بالشقيقة القاعدية وقد اثبت بهذه الدراسة أن لا علاقة للشريان القاعدي بآلية إصدار الألم على الإطلاق وللتأكد من ذلك يكفي أن نجري اختبار الضغط على المكان رقم (3) ثنائي الجانب وسوف ترون كيف يزول الصداع بشكل كامل.

لقد أوجدت النقاط التالية لمعالجة الصداع النصفي:

المكان رقم (1): مكان مرور الشريان الصدغي السطحي من أمام صيوان الأذن مباشرة. 
المكان رقم (2): مكان مرور الفرع الجبهي للشريان الصدغي السطحي من فوق الطرف الخارجي للحاجب. وهذا المكان كنت استخدمه في بداية هذة الدراسة عندما كنت اجري عملية ربط أحادي الجانب فقط في المكان رقم (1) ، أما عندما بدأت بربط الشريان من الجهتين فقد ندرت الحالات التي تحتاج إلى الربط في هذا المكان ، فقد كنت أقوم بربط الشريان من المكان رقم (1) ثنائي الجانب عند الحالات الصعبة أحادية الجانب للتخلص من الصداع ، وخاصة الصداع العنقودي. 
المكان رقم (3): مكان مرور الشريان القفوي على طرفي النتوء القفوي الكبير. استخدم هذا المكان لمعالجة الصداع الذي يصيب المنطقة القفوية وينتشر إلى منطقة أعلى الرأس والجبهة. 
مرحلة ما قبل العمل الجراحي
يجب مقابلة المريض أثناء تعرض المريض لنوبة الصداع النصفي ، والقيام باختبار نقاط الضغط لتحديد الأماكن المناسبة لكل حالة من اجل التخلص نهائيا من الصداع.
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*مثلا:

عند الصداع النصفي الجبهي العيني احادي الجانب قد يذهب الصداع بشكل كامل عند مريض بالضغط في المكان رقم واحد من الجهة المصابة فقط ، وعند مريض آخر نفس الصداع يتطلب اجراء الضغط من المكان رقم واحد من الجهتين ، ومن الممكن عند مريض ثالث له نفس الصداع يتطلب الضغط في المكان رقم واحد من الجهة المصابة مع المكان رقم ثلاثة من نفس الجهة. طبعا سبب هذا الاختلاف يعود الى ان هذة الشرايين نهائية وتترابط فيما بينها وقد يكون هناك ارتباط واسع بين الشريان الذي نربطه وفرع آخر يعوض مباشرة هذا الربط مما يتطلب ربط الشريان الآخر للتخلص من الصداع.

مرحلة العمل الجراحي

العملية الجراحية بسيطة للغاية ولا يتطلب اجراءها الدخول الى المشفى ، بل يمكن اجراؤها في العيادة الخاصة الجراحية ، وذلك بسبب امكانية اجراء العملية بالتخدير الموضعي . بعد التعقيم ووضع الأغطيه المعقمة الواقية ، نحقن المخدر الموضعي فوق مكان مرور الشريان في الأماكن المطلوبة. ثم نقوم باجراء شق جلدي فوق الشريان و نقوم بربط الشريان مرتين دون الحاجة الى قطعة وخاصة في المكان رقم واحد ، ويستحسن استخدام خيط الحرير 2 زيرو . يجب ان لا يتعدى الشق الجلدي فوق المكان رقم واحد من الجهة السفلية الحافة العليا للثقبة الاذنية الخارجية لتجنب العصب الوجهي . ثم نغلق الجرح ونضع مرهم صاد حيوي فوق الجرح لمنع الشعر من تلويث الجرح ، ثم نضع الشاش المعقم والضماد بشكل دائري حول الرأس .

مرحلة ما بعد العمل الجراحي

1.يستحسن وضع رباط شاش ضاغط حول الرأس لمدة يومين. 
2.يجب أخذ صاد حيوي فموي لمدة أسبوع. 
3.يجب التغيير على الجرح كل يومين حتى نزع القطب لتجنب تلوث الجرح من الشعر. 
4.يجب نزع القطب بعد اسبوع ووضع ضماد بعد ذلك لمدة يومين ، ثم ينزع المريض الضماد في المنزل و يدهن فوق الجرح بمرهم صاد حيوي ثلاث مرات باليوم بدون ضماد لمدة ثلاثة أيام ثم ممكن غسل الرأس. 


النتائج

زال الصداع نهائيا وكذلك زالت الأعرض المرافقة للصداع (اضطرابات عينية ، هضمية ، عصبية ، نفسية) عند جميع المرضى الذين اجروا العلاج الجراحي الكامل.

الخلاصة

أولا أشكر الله سبحانه وتعالى على التوفيق.

1.لا يوجد أي علاقة بين الشريان السحائي الأوسط أو الشريان القاعدي أو أي شريان داخل الدماغ وبين احداث الصداع ، وانما يشاركون فقط في الأعراض المصاحبة للصداع التي تختفي تماما عندما يزول الصداع . هذة فكرة جديدة في الطب وبسببها اصبح العلاج الحراحي ممكنا وشافيا . 
2.ليس هناك من أية آثار جانبية مؤذية نتيجة العمل الجراحي. 
3.هذة العملية ناجحة وشافية ليس فقط من أجل الشفاء من آلام الشقيقة ، بل أيضا من آلام الصداع العنقودي وصداع التوتر المزمن المعاند للعلاج الدوائي. 
4.يجب عدم اجراء العملية للمرضى الذين يعانون من الصداع التالي لارتفاع التوتر الشرياني.

المعالجة الذاتية للصداع النصفي

من الممكن ان يقوم المريض بتحديد الأماكن المنسبة للصداع الذي يعاني منه ثم يصنع قوس معدني رقيق يقوم باجراء الضغط فوق هذه الاماكن وخاصة المكان رقم واحد ثنائي الجانب ، ويرتدي هذا القوس اثناء حدوث النوبة.

******************
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*أشكال وأنواع الصداع كثيرة. فقد يكون الصداع متقطعا أو مستمرا. قد يصاب الإنسان بالصداع شهريا ولمدة تدوم عدة ساعات، أو قد يصاب به أسبوعيا أو يوميا أحيانا. تختلف شدة نوبة الصداع بين ألم خفيف وألم معتدل إلى إحساس بألم شديد يكاد لا يطاق.

قد يأتي الألم في الجبهة أو الصدغ أو قرب العينين أو في مؤخرة الرأس وقد ينتشر الصداع إلى أحد شقي الوجه أو كليهما. يصاحب أنواعا معينة من الصداع أعراض أخرى غير الألم كالغثيان والقئ واضطرب الرؤية و المزاج.

تصنيف آلام الرأس

يصنف الأطباء آلام الرأس أو الصداع الى:

صداع عضوي organic headache وهو صداع يحدث بسبب مرض أو إصابة عضوية ونسبة حدوثه تقل عن 10% من مجموع حالات الصداع. الصداع العضوي قد ينشأ عن أسباب عدة تتراوح بين ضربة خفيفة على الرأس أو حمى، ومرض جسيم كالأورام الدماغية.

صداع غير عضوي nonorganic headache وهو الصداع الذي لا يحدث بسبب مرض أو إصابة ونسبة حدوثه تتجاوز 90% من حالات الصداع. الصداع غير العضوي قد ينشأ بسبب تبدلات فيزيولوجية أو عن تبدلات وظيفية في مناطق معينة من الرأس كالأوعية الدموية والعضلات والتي تنتج عن استجابة الجسم لمحرضات تحدث تبدلات في الوظائف.

أنواع الصداع غير العضوي

أكثر أنواع الصداع غير العضوية شيوعآ هي:

1.صداع الشقيقة migraine 
2.صداع التوتر tension headache
3.صداع عنقودي cluster headache
أنواع أخرى other types

أنواع الصداع العضوي

هناك المئات من الأسباب لحالات الصداع الناتج عن مرض عضوي مثل:

1.أمراض تسبب ارتفاع الضغط أو الاحتقان الدموي في الرأس 
2.ارتفاع ضغط الدم الكبير والحاد
3.اضطرابات أعضاء الجسم مثل: 

اضطرابات العين

العين عضو حساس جدا بسبب وجود مجموعة كبيرة من الأعصاب. فعند تعرضها لأي إثارة تدمع ومن الممكن أن تحمر وربما تكون النتيجة صداعا. إليك بعض الأمثلة على مسببات الصداع الناشئة من تأثر العين: 

*التهاب الملتحمة (حافة الجفون وغشاء مقلة العين) 
*خراج أو دمل الجفن (عند منبت أو جذر الرموش) 
*قصر أو انحراف البصر - يلاحظ اختفاء الصداع بعد تصحيح الرؤية لدى البعض، فإذا كان ذلك يبدو عاملا ممكنا في صداعك فيجب إجراء الفحص الطبي. 
*النظارات الجديدة ربما تكون من أسباب الصداع بسبب ضغطها على الأصداغ أو الأنف 
*الغلوكوما *
+التهاب عصب خلف المقلة 
+التهاب الأذن الوسطى الشائع عند الأطفال 
+التهاب الجيوب الأنفية 
+مشاكل الأسنان 
+الإمساك 

***************
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*أشكال وأنواع الصداع كثيرة. فقد يكون الصداع متقطعا أو مستمرا. قد يصاب الإنسان بالصداع شهريا ولمدة تدوم عدة ساعات، أو قد يصاب به أسبوعيا أو يوميا أحيانا. تختلف شدة نوبة الصداع بين ألم خفيف وألم معتدل إلى إحساس بألم شديد يكاد لا يطاق.

قد يأتي الألم في الجبهة أو الصدغ أو قرب العينين أو في مؤخرة الرأس وقد ينتشر الصداع إلى أحد شقي الوجه أو كليهما. يصاحب أنواعا معينة من الصداع أعراض أخرى غير الألم كالغثيان والقئ واضطرب الرؤية و المزاج.

تصنيف آلام الرأس

يصنف الأطباء آلام الرأس أو الصداع الى:

صداع عضوي organic headache وهو صداع يحدث بسبب مرض أو إصابة عضوية ونسبة حدوثه تقل عن 10% من مجموع حالات الصداع. الصداع العضوي قد ينشأ عن أسباب عدة تتراوح بين ضربة خفيفة على الرأس أو حمى، ومرض جسيم كالأورام الدماغية.

صداع غير عضوي nonorganic headache وهو الصداع الذي لا يحدث بسبب مرض أو إصابة ونسبة حدوثه تتجاوز 90% من حالات الصداع. الصداع غير العضوي قد ينشأ بسبب تبدلات فيزيولوجية أو عن تبدلات وظيفية في مناطق معينة من الرأس كالأوعية الدموية والعضلات والتي تنتج عن استجابة الجسم لمحرضات تحدث تبدلات في الوظائف.

أنواع الصداع غير العضوي

أكثر أنواع الصداع غير العضوية شيوعآ هي:

1.صداع الشقيقة migraine 
2.صداع التوتر tension headache
3.صداع عنقودي cluster headache
أنواع أخرى other types

أنواع الصداع العضوي

هناك المئات من الأسباب لحالات الصداع الناتج عن مرض عضوي مثل:

1.أمراض تسبب ارتفاع الضغط أو الاحتقان الدموي في الرأس 
2.ارتفاع ضغط الدم الكبير والحاد
3.اضطرابات أعضاء الجسم مثل: 

اضطرابات العين

العين عضو حساس جدا بسبب وجود مجموعة كبيرة من الأعصاب. فعند تعرضها لأي إثارة تدمع ومن الممكن أن تحمر وربما تكون النتيجة صداعا. إليك بعض الأمثلة على مسببات الصداع الناشئة من تأثر العين: 

*التهاب الملتحمة (حافة الجفون وغشاء مقلة العين) 
*خراج أو دمل الجفن (عند منبت أو جذر الرموش) 
*قصر أو انحراف البصر - يلاحظ اختفاء الصداع بعد تصحيح الرؤية لدى البعض، فإذا كان ذلك يبدو عاملا ممكنا في صداعك فيجب إجراء الفحص الطبي. 
*النظارات الجديدة ربما تكون من أسباب الصداع بسبب ضغطها على الأصداغ أو الأنف 
*الغلوكوما *
+التهاب عصب خلف المقلة 
+التهاب الأذن الوسطى الشائع عند الأطفال 
+التهاب الجيوب الأنفية 
+مشاكل الأسنان 
+الإمساك 

***************
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*الفم والأسنان Mouth & Teeth






**تلون الأسنان Teeth discoloration


الأسباب:

أسباب خارجية : 

*ترسبات سطحية : حيث تترسب بعض الأصبغة والملونات الموجودة في الغذاء على سطح الأسنان ويحدث هذا النوع من التلون عند الإكثار من تناول الشاي والقهوة والتدخين وبعض الأدوية كمحاليل الحديد لمرضى فقر الدم وبعض محاليل غسولات الفم التي تعالج التهاب اللثة مثل الكلورهكسدين، ويمكن السيطرة على هذا النوع من التلون أو الاصطباغ عن طريق تفريش الأسنان بشكل منتظم وإجراء تنظيف الأسنان الدوري عند طبيب الأسنان مرتين سنويا. 

*تراكم اللويحة الجرثومية وما تحويه من جراثيم وخاصةStreptococcus Mutans و Lactobacillus والترسبات الكلسية (القلح) على سطوح الأسنان، لأن عدم تنظيف الأسنان بالشكل الصحيح والكافي والمنتظم يمكن أن يؤدي إلى تشكل لويحة جرثومية ومع الزمن يحدث التكلس لهذه اللويحة ومن ثم تصطبغ لتتحول إلى اللون الغامق أو البني . هذه اللويحة الجرثومية يمكن إزالتها أيضا عن طريق ممارسة الصحة الفموية المنزلية بشكل منتظم والتي تشمل تفريش الأسنان وتنظيف المسافات ما بين السنية عن طريق استخدام الخيط السني بالإضافة لتنظيف الأسنان الدوري عند طبيب الأسنان مرتين سنويا . 

أسباب داخلية :

وهي التصبغات التي تحدث من القسم الداخلي للسن (النسيج اللبي للسن أو العصب) , وتحدث هذه التلونات غالبا بعد تموت السن أو بعد معالجة العصب , وهناك طرق معينة لتنظيف ومن ثم تبييض الأسنان المتلونه بهذا السبب يقوم بإجرائها طبيب الأسنان مع العلم أنه في أغلب الأحيان فإنه يتم تتويج أو تلبيس السن المعالج عصبه مما سيعيد للسن لونه الأصلي . 

أسباب خَلقية :

وهي الأسباب التي تحدث في قلب بنية المادة السنية أثناء تشكل الأسنان مثل التلون الناتج عن استخدام عقار التتراسيكلين أو نتيجة لبعض أمراض الأسنان الخَلقية مثل أمراض سوء تشكل العاج أو سوء تشكل الميناء . هذا بالإضافة إلى أنه حتى بالنسبة للون الطبيعي للأسنان فهو يختلف من شخص إلى آخر ولا يوجد لون معين يمكن اعتباره لونا مثاليا لكل البشر حيث يوجد لكل شخص لونه المناسب والذي يتناسب مع لون البشرة على سبيل المثال . 

طرق العلاج : 

معظم حالات تلون الأسنان يمكن معالجتها بالطرق التالية : 

تنظيف الأسنان عند الطبيب :

وهذا أساس كل الطرق حيث يجب تنظيف الأسنان لدى الطبيب وتلميعها ومن ثم يتم تقرير ما إذا كان هناك حاجة لوسائل علاجية أخرى . 

تبييض الأسنان :

ومن خلال هذه الطريقة يمكن استعمال مواد كيميائية ذات خواص مؤكسِدة كالهيدروجين بيروكسايد أو الكارباميد بيروكسايد وهي من أكثر الطرق فعالية والتي جرى دراستها علميا وأشبعت بالأبحاث العلمية . حيث تستخدم هذه المواد بتراكيز متعددة منها ما يستخدم عند الطبيب في العيادة ومنها ما يستخدم بشكل منزلي , ويمكن استخدام الليزر مع هذه المواد بتوجيهه عليها لتسريع فترة عملها وتبييض الأسنان بمدة أقصر قليلا ولكن الليزر لن يغير أو يحسن من التبييض الحاصل إذ أنه عامل مسرع لعمل المادة المبيضة فقط . 

الحشوات اللصاقة 

وهنا يتم استعمال حشوات الكمبوزت اللصاقة والمماثلة للون الأسنان الطبيعي على سطح الأسنان المتلونة , ويمكن استخدام هذه الطريقة عندما لا يجدي استخدام التبييض بالمواد الكيميائية . 

التيجان الخزفية :

وتستخدم في حالات التلون الشديدة وفي حال فشل الطرق المذكورة أعلاه وخاصة في حال وجود أمراض سوء تشكل في العاج أو الميناء . 

*********************

الطريقة المثلى لاستخدام فرشاة الأسنان Teeth brushing






**ثبت الفرشاة على خط اللثة بزاوية مقدارها 45 درجة ، تأكد من ملامسة الفرشاة لسطح الأسنان واللثة . حرك الفرشاة بلطف إلى أعلى وأسفل مع تدويرها على سطح الأسنان الداخلي والخارجي






**كرر العملية نفسها على المجموعة التالية من الأسنان بحيث يتم تنظيف من 2-3 أسنان في كل مرة .







**ضع الفرشاة خلف الأسنان الأمامية عموديا . حركها إلى أعلى وأسفل مستخدما نصفها الأمامي .







**ثبت الفراشة على السطح الطاحن من الأسنان وحركها الى الأمام والخلف بلطف . نظف اللسان بتحريك الفرشاة من الخلف الى الأمام لإزالة الرائحة التي تنتجها اللويحات الجرثومية 

******************
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*أمراض اللثة Diseases of the gum 


مما قد يدهش الكثيرين أن معظم الأشخاص لا يفقدون أسنانهم بسبب النخر والتسوس، وإنما بسبب أمراض تصيب الأنسجة والأجزاء العظمية المحيطة بالأسنان، وهي ما تسمى بأمراض اللثة، حيث يعاني المصاب ألما وصعوبة في المضغ وسوء رائحة الفم ونزفا لثويا. وان لهذه الأمراض تأثيرا على بقية أجهزة الجسم نظرا لانتشار الجراثيم، مما يؤدي إلى حدوث مرض إنتاني في القلب أو روماتيزم





**تبدأ أمراض اللثة بتكون غشاء لزج حول أعناق الأسنان تعيش فيه ملايين الجراثيم. وإذا تأخر الإنسان في إزالة هذا الغشاء بواسطة الاستعمال اليومي لفرشاة الأسنان، زاد تراكمه وتكاثف والتصق بالأسنان وزادت صلابته بترسب مواد كلسية ناتجة من لعاب الفم وشكل ما يدعى بالقلح الذي يعمل على تخريش اللثة، وبوجود الجراثيم العديدة تنتج مواد تهيج اللثة والسن مما يسمح بتراكم فضلات الطعام التي تتفسخ بفعل الجراثيم ليتكون القيح الذي يتلف اللثة والأنسجة العظمية المحيطة بالأسنان. وبهذه الآلية يستمر تراجع اللثة وامتصاص العظم وانكشاف الأسنان مما يؤدي إلى تقلقلها وانخلاعها، ثم فقدانها، مع إنها قد تكون خالية من أي نخر أو تسوس.

إن للشخص الدور الأول في تلافي مثل هذه الأمراض بانتقاء نوعية الغذاء والإكثار من الأطعمة الخشنة التي تساعد على تدليك اللثة كالخضراوات والخس والفواكه والجزر والتفاح. كما يجب الإقلال ما أمكن من تناول الأطعمة والحلويات اللزجة والسكاكر التي تلصق على الأسنان بسهولة، وتتفسخ بسرعة، وتساعد على تشكل الترسبات القلحية. وعلى الإنسان الإسراع بتنظيف أسنانه بالفرشاة والمضمضة بعد تناول مثل هذه الأطعمة مباشرة، بالإضافة إلى العناية اليومية بالفم والأسنان. ويجب زيارة عيادة طبيب الأسنان بشكل منتظم ودوري كل ستة اشهر وعدم انتظار علامات المرض والألم. وهنا يأتي دور طبيب الأسنان في الكشف المبكر لأية إصابة في السن أو اللثة والعمل على إجراء المعالجة الوقائية قبل أن يستفحل المرض وبالتالي تتطور المعالجة وتزداد تكاليفها

*****************
يتبع





**أرجواااا عدم الرد الأن
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*رائحة الفم الكريهة Bad breath 

رائحة الفم الكريهة حالة مرضية تهم كل إنسان وطالما فرقت بين الخلان والأحباب وأبعدت الأصحاب وإذا سألت عن الأسباب فإليك الجواب، تعرف رائحة الفم أو بخر الفم halitosis بتلك الرائحة الكريهة غير الطبيعية. وليس للفم النظيف في الحالة الطبيعية أية رائحة وإنما تنشأ هذه عن تخمر الفضلات الطعامية المتبقية ما بين الأسنان وفي الحفر النخرة بفعل الجراثيم فينطلق عن هذا التخمر غازات كريهة والتي هي سبب إكساب الفم الروائح النتنة. ويزيد من سرعة التخمر اهمال تنظيف الفم ووجود القلح، وهو تلك الرواسب التي تشبه الجبس (الجبصين) حول الأسنان وتكون ذات لون أصفر مسمر وتكون مليئة بالجراثيم، حيث تجد الجراثيم في هذه الأفواه الملجأ الأمين والشروط الحسنة من غذاء وحرارة مناسبة.

ومن المعلوم أن جفاف الفم يزيد من رائحته لذلك نجد أن الناس الذين يتنفسون من أفواههم أكثر تعرضا لبخر الفم لذلك يجب التنفس من الأنف حتى لا يتعرض الفم للجفاف وتتأذى اللثة كما أن تقدم العمر قد يسبب رائحة الفم خاصة مع إهمال النظافة. فالنظافة من الإيمان والفم النظيف السليم يكسب صاحبه إشراقة ولا يجعل الآخرين ينفرون منه عدا عن كونه مفتاحا لصحة الجسم بشكل عام.

إن حدوث خلل في وظيفة الأنبوب الهضمي أو التخمة أو إدخال الطعام على الطعام يؤدي إلى الاختمار وإطلاق مواد سامة تؤثر في الكبد فيتعب هذا العضو وقد يصاب بعلة، فتتعطل وظيفة الكبد في إبادة الجراثيم والسموم، فتنطلق هذه السموم فتؤثر في الجملة العصبية فتحدث دوارا وما كان من هذه السموم طيارا بطبيعته ينطرح عن طريق الرئة ويجعل رائحة النفس كريهة وما انطرح عن طريق الجلد جعل العرق نتنا. وهنا نذكر قول الرسول في نهيه عن التخمة وإدخال الطعام على الطعام قوله (نحن قوم لا نأكل حتى نجوع وإذا أكلنا فلا نشبع) وقوله (ما ملأ آدمي وعاء شرا من بطنه بحسب ابن آدم لقيمات يقمن صلبه فإن لم يفعل فثلث للطعام وثلث للشرب وثلث للنفس) و1/10 مما نأكله يكفي لحياة الإنسان و 9/10 من باقي ما نأكله لحياة الأطباء.

إن رائحة الفم عرض مرضي تكون ناتجة في كثير من الأحيان عن إهمال صحة الفم بالذات وإهمال العناية به وقد تكون لأسباب عامة وتختلف رائحة الفم تبعاً لأوقات النهار فهي في الصباح اشد وذلك بسبب الاختمار الحادث طوال الليل حيث أن تناقص اللعاب أثناء النوم يزيد من تفسخ البقايا والفضلات ومن هنا يجب أن نحرص ألا ننام ما لم ننظف فمنا تنظيفاً جيداً. كما تختلف رائحة الفم تبعاً لكمية اللعاب وكثافة الجراثيم وكذلك حسب الحالة الغريزية كحالة الطمث عند المرأة إذ أن كثيراً من النساء اللواتي يعانين من اضطرابات سنية أو لثوية أو أنفية يعانين من مذاق كريه في الفم، وتحدث الرائحة أيضا في حالات نقص سكر الدم، إن الأشخاص المصابين بأمراض لثوية مثل الجيوب والانتباج والتراجع تكون عندهم التخمرات أشد، وفي أغلب الأحيان تكون الأسباب فموية ولكن أحيانا قد تكون الأسباب عامة كما في أمراض الرئتين والممرات التنفسية وهي أقل من الأسباب الفموية ونستطيع أن نميزها بجعل المريض يغلق شفتيه ويتنفس من الأنف فإذا انعدمت الرائحة فالأمر يعود غالبا إلى الفم.
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*يمكن ان نصنف الأسباب المؤدية إلى رائحة الفم إلى:

1.أسباب فموية، وتشمل

*.الإهمال في النظافة
*صحة فموية سيئة وأمراض فموية مثل نخر الأسنان المتروك دون معالجة والخراجات السنية والتقيحات وأمراض الأنف والبلعوم والجيب الفكي والتهاب اللوزات والزوائد الأنفية
*انحصار فضلات الطعام بين الأسنان سيئة التوضع والأجهزة الصناعية السيئة والجسور الرديئة الصنع؛ الخ..

2.أسباب عامة وتشمل

1أمراض جهاز التنفس
2.أمراض جهاز الهضم: التخمة، أمراض الكبد
3.أمراض استقلابية: داء السكري
4.أمراض الدم والتهاب الكلية

بعض الأسباب الفموية ومنها:

دور التدخين

إن أثار التدخين على الغشاء المخاطي تلاحظ عند المدخنين بصورة شديدة فيحدث في البداية التهاب الغشاء المخاطي ويزداد التقرن وان الغدد المخاطية في الجزء الخلفي لقبة الحنك تصبح ضخمة ويمكن أن تنسد أقنيتها المفرغة ويمكن أن يحدث تقرح وضمور في الحلميات الموجودة على اللسان وليس هذا مبلغ ضرر الدخان فحسب وإنما تلك الحالة من بخر الفم التي يشعر بها كل من يقترب من المدخن وتؤدي إلى النفور منه عدا عن تلون الأسنان..
الأجهزة السنية الصناعية
يجب تنظيف الأجهزة جيدا بعد كل طعام كما يجب نزعها أثناء النوم لمنع النفس الكريه ويوضع الجهاز ليلا في قليل من الماء الحاوي على شيء من الغسول الفموي مثل الماء الاكسجيني...
نتائج وجود الترسبات القلحية
إن إهمال القلح وعدم إزالته يؤدي إلى عدم تنبه وتنشيط حوافي اللثة بواسطة الطعام فيحدث ضعف اللثة فتنفذ إليها الجراثيم وتصاب بالالتهاب فتصبح الحليمات اللثوية حمراء هشة لينة نازفة تسبب الرائحة الكريهة والطعم الكريه في الفم لذلك يجب إزالة القلح عند طبيب الأسنان لأنه يكون قاسيا يتعذر إزالته بالفرشاة العادية وبعدها يتابع المريض تنظيف أسنانه يوميا وبعد كل وجبة طعام حتى لا تترسب طبقة القلح منى جديد وتقسو يوما بعد يوم...

معالجة البخر

بالنسبة لأسباب البخر العامة يجب معرفة السبب سواء كان تنفسيا أو هضميا أو التهاب اللوزتان الخ ...

معالجة رائحة الفم الناجمة عن أسباب فموية فعالة وغالبا ما يشفى بالاعتناء بالصحة الفموية وطبيب الأسنان يمكن ان يعالج النسج المرضية ويحذف العوامل السيئة التي تسبب تجمع فضلات الطعام ويوجه المريض إلى طريقة تنظيف ما بين الأسنان. ويجب اللجوء إلى استعمال غسولات فموية mouth wash ولا سيما تلك الحاوية على عوامل مضادة للجراثيم فهي تزيل رائحة الفم المزعجة لمدة لا تقل عن ساعتين وهو إنقاص مؤقت للنفس الكريه. والمنطق يقتضي إصلاح الحالة وذلك بإزالة كل الأسباب المؤثرة من قبل طبيب الأسنان وان مضادات البخر كثيرة وهي تقوم بتأثير كيميائي أو ميكانيكي في تعديل التفاعلات الكيماوية الناتجة عن تفسخ واختمار المواد الأجنبية فيما بين الأسنان وضمن النخور السيئة والمناطق الالتهابية في اللثة ومن هذه الأدوية المواد المؤكسدة والمواد الماصة كالفحم والكلوروفيل والحموض والمواد التي تحرر الكلور، ومن المواد المؤكدة اذكر:
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*الماء الاكسجيني 

ان محلوله المائي بنسبة 3% يؤثر موضعيا على الجراثيم وهو مضاد للعفونة ضعيف يحرر الاوكسجين بسرعة فيخرب البقايا ويبيض الأسنان يستعمل في مكافحة البخر وفي التهابات الفم واللثة المختلفة.

ومن المواد الماصة، الكلوروفيل وهو يوجد في النباتات الخضراء مثل الخس والسبانخ. يتدخل الكلوروفيل في الأكسدة فينشط الخلايا الحية مما يساعد على سرعة التئام الجروح والتقرحات ويعدل الأجسام الأجنبية التي تعتبر سببا لرائحة الفم يدخل الكلوروفيل في تركيب بعض المعاجين السنية وقد ثبت أن بوسع هذه المعاجين إزالة البخر خلال ساعتين من تفريش الأسنان.

أخيرا، لا بد من ذكر بعض الأطعمة التي تبعث الرائحة الكريهة في أنفاس من يأكلها مثل البصل وقد حلت هذه المشكلة جزئيا بأكل أوراق الخس التي تذهب قليلا بالرائحة نظرا لاحتوائها على مادة الكلوروفيل. ونظرا لنفور البعض من تناول البصل نود ذكر قيمته الغذائية الهامة وقدرته الهائلة على قتل الجراثيم المستوطنة في الفم والأمعاء وقد تبين انه يحتوي على الحديد والفسفور وفيتامين أ بكميات وافرة. أما الثوم فهو كالبصل من حيث القدرة على قتل البكتريات لاحتوائه مادة الاليسين وهو غني بالفسفور والكلسيوم مما يجعل له خاصية منشطة..... 

*****************

الإرشادات المتبعة بعد خلع الأسنان After extraction instructions

1.عدم البصق أو غسل الفم أو المضمضة لمدة 12 ساعة على الأقل. 

2.وضع قطعة من الشاش المعقم والعض عليها لمدة ساعتين وعدم تغييرها. 

3.عدم وضح الإصبع أو اللسان مكان الخلع. 

4.الامتناع عن التدخين لمدة 24 ساعة على الأقل. 

5.عدم شرب أو أكل أي ساخن لمدة 12 ساعة على الأقل. 

6.شرب أو أكل البارد بعد 6 ساعات على الأقل من الخلع. 

7.عدم استخدام الماصة في الشرب. 

8.في حالة إذا استمر النزيف من مكان الخلع وضع قطعة من الشاش المعقم والعض عليها لمدة ساعة أخرى والاتصال بطبيب الأسنان إذا لزم الأمر

******************






**السمنة (زيادة الوزن) Obesity 


مرض خطير اسمه السمنة 







**قد ينظر الكثير إليها على أنها أمر بسيط، وقد ينظر البعض على أنها مجرد منظر غير مقبول أو تشويه لجمال أجسادنا، وقد يفطن القليل إلى خطورتها ومع ذلك يقفوا مكتوفي الأيدي غير قادرين على إيقافها.

لكل هؤلاء ولك عزيزي نقول - أحترس من مرض خطير اسمه السمنة، ومن الواجب أن نتذكر دائما أنها مرض، وليست بالمرض البسيط فحسب بل تعد مرضا من الأمراض الخطرة، إنها مرض من أمراض عصرنا الحديث.

ما هي السمنة؟

السمنة هي زيادة وزن الجسم عن حده الطبيعي نتيجة تراكم الدهون فيه، وهذا التراكم ناتج عن عدم التوازن بين الطاقة المتناولة من الطعام والطاقة المستهلكة في الجسم.



الغذاء وأنواعه

لا يخرج تركيب أي مادة غذائية تتناولها عن العناصر الغذائية التالية:

1- الكربوهيدرات
2- الدهون
3- البروتينات
4- المعادن والفيتامينات
5- الماء

لكل عنصر من هذه العناصر دور هام في إمداد الجسم بالطاقة. وتختلف الأغذية في محتوياتها من هذه العناصر فبعض الأغذية تحتوي على جميع العناصر الغذائية ولكن بنسب متفاوتة في حين أن بعضها تحتوي على عنصر واحد أو عنصرين فقط، فمثلا الفواكه تحتوي على الكربوهيدرات أكثر من أي عنصر آخر والخبز والحليب يحتوي على الكربوهيدرات أكثر ثم البروتينات فالدهون، واللحوم تحتوي على البروتينات أكثر ثم الدهون فالكربوهيدرات، والسكر يحتوي فقط على الكربوهيدرات.

فإذا ما تناول الإنسان الكربوهيدرات تتحطم في جسم الإنسان إلى سكريات أحادية بسيطة (الجليكوز) وذلك ليستخدم مباشرة كوقود ليمد جسم الإنسان بالطاقة، كما يخزن جزء منه في الكبد على صورة جلايكوجين وما زاد عن الحاجة بعد ذلك يتحول إلى دهون تخزن في الأنسجة الدهنية للجسم. أما البروتينات فإنها تتحلل إلى مركبات بسيطة تمتص إلى الأنسجة والعضلات أو أنها تتحول إلى جليكوز لاستخدامه كطاقة فورية، أو أنها تتحول إلى دهون تخزن في الأنسجة الدهنية لجسم الإنسان. أما إذا تناولت الدهون فإنها إما تتحول إلي جليكوز تستخدم مباشرة لإنتاج الطاقة الفورية أو أنها تخزن في الأنسجة الدهنية لجسمك. 



الطاقة الفورية
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*ما هي الطاقة الفورية وكيف يمكننا حسابها وكمية احتياجنا لها؟

إن الطاقة التي يحتاجها جسم الإنسان تنقسم إلى قسمين:

طاقة أساسية وهي التي يحتاجها جسم الإنسان لنشاطاته الغير إرادية مثل دقات القلب والتنفس وحركة الأمعاء وغيرها. وعادة ما تعادل 50-70% من إجمالي الطاقة اليومية التي يحتاجها الشخص النشيط جدا، و 40-50% إذا كان الشخص متوسط النشاط، و30-40% إذا كان الشخص غير نشيط. 

طاقة النشاط والحركة وهي التي تنتج عن استخدام الإنسان لها خلال يومه كالمشي والسباحة والحركة بصفة عامة. 

وتحسب الطاقة بما يسمي بالسعرات الحرارية (الكيلو وات) Calorie فكل حركات جسم الإنسان الإرادية أو الغير إرادية تقاس بهذا المقياس، وهي الحرارة المطلوبة لرفع درجة حرارة واحد كيلو جرام من الماء درجة مئوية واحدة، علما بأن كل جرام واحد من الكربوهيدرات أو البروتينات يعطي حوالي أربع سعرات حرارية وكل جرام من الدهن يعطي حوالي تسع سعرات حرارية

ويمكننا حساب احتياج الإنسان من الطاقة باستخدام المعادلة التالية:

إذا كان الشخص نشيطا = الوزن × 40 
إذا كان الشخص متوسط النشاط = الوزن × 37 
إذا كان الشخص قليل النشاط = الوزن × 34 

وعادة ما يحتاج الإنسان العادي المتوسط الوزن حوالي 2960 سعرا حراريا 


كيف يمكن قياس السمنة؟

1. دليل كتلة الجسم

إن من أفضل الطرق التي يمكن أن تحدد إذا ما كان وزنك طبيعي أم لا هي ما تسمى بطريقة دليل كتلة الجسم Body Mass Index أو BMI وذلك حسب المعادلة التالية:
BMI = الوزن (بالكيلو جرام) ÷ الطول (بالمتر المربع)

فإذا كانت النتيجة أقل من 20 فإن الوزن يكون دون الطبيعي 
وإذا كانت النتيجة بين 20-25 فإن الوزن يكون طبيعي 
وإذا كانت النتيجة بين 25-30 فإن الوزن يكون زائد عن الطبيعي

وإذا كانت النتيجة بين 30-35 فإن الشخص يعتبر بدينا

وإذا كانت النتيجة بين 35-40 فإن الشخص يعتبر بدينا جدا

وإذا كانت النتيجة أكثر من 40 فإن الشخص يعتبر مفرط في البدانة


مثال لحساب دليل كتلة الجسم حسب المعادله (الوزن بالكيلو جرام تقسيم الطول بالمتر المربع) فإذا فرضنا ان الوزن 98 كيلو والطول 172 سم تكون النتجيه:

تحويل الطول من سم إلى متر = 172 سم ÷ 100 = 1.72 م 
تحويل الطول من متر إلى متر مربع = 1.72 × 1.72 = 2.96 م2 (متر مربع) 
إذا دليل كتلة الجسم = 98 كجم ÷ 2.96 = 33 
وهذا يدل على أن الشخص بدينا 

غير أن هناك بعض الاستثناءات لاستعمال دليل كتلة الجسم منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:

الأطفال في طور النمو 
النساء الحوامل 
الأشخاص ذوي العضلات القوية كالرياضيين 
2. شريط القياس
يعتبر شريط القياس من التقنيات المستخدمة في قياس الوزن، وذلك بقياس محيط الخصر. وتعتبر الدهون المتراكمة حول الخصر أشد خطرا من الدهون الموجودة في محيط الأرداف أو في أي جزء آخر في الجسم. فتراجع قياس الخصر يعني تراجع أو انخفاض كمية الدهون في الجسم. والجدول أدناه دليل مهم في هذا الصدد:


الجنس خطر شديد خطر شديد فعلي 
الذكور أكثر من 94 سم أكثر من 102 سم 
الإناث أكثر من 80 سم أكثر من 88 سم 

*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*ما هي مسببات السمنة؟

1.النمط الغذائي: حيث أنه من المؤكد أن التهام الغذاء بسعرات حرارية عالية مع عدم صرف هذه السعرات يؤدي إلى تراكم الدهون في جسم الإنسان علما بان الدهون لها كفاءة أعلى من الكربوهيدرات والبروتينات في التكتل في أنسجة الجسم الدهنية. وأفضل مثل على ذلك أن انتشار ما يسمى بالوجبات السريعة الغنية بالسعرات الحرارية في الدول الغربية ودول أخرى أدت إلى انتشار السمنة والأمراض المصاحبة لها في أجزاء كثيرة من العالم لم تكن تظهر فيها من قبل. ولو أردنا أن نكون صادقين مع أنفسنا فإنها السبب الأول والأهم، وهي السبب الأوحد في 90% من حالات السمنة 

2.قلة النشاط والحركة: من المعروف أن السمنة نادرة الحدوث في الأشخاص الدائبي الحركة أو اللذين تتطلب أعمالهم النشاط المستمر ولكن يجب أيضا أن نعرف أن قلة حجم النشاط بمفرده ليس بالسبب الكافي لحدوث السمنة. لا شك أن النشاط والحركة لها فائدة كبيرة في تحسين صحة الإنسان بصفة عامة ويمكن أن نوجز النشاط والحركة بكلمة واحدة هي الرياضة. فقد أشارت الدراسات أن للرياضة دورا في تخفيض نسبة الدهون وجليكوز الدم كما أن لها دورا في نشاط الأنسولين واستقبال أنسجة الجسم له، ولكن هل هذه النسبة كبيرة لدرجة الاعتماد عليها في إنقاص الوزن؟ الإجابة على هذا السؤال هو لا، حيث أن الدراسات التي أجريت في هذا المجال جاءت متضاربة لدرجة أنه لا يمكن أن نوصى للبدين بالرياضة كأساس لتخفيض وزنه، ولكن يمكنها أن تكون عاملا مساعدا وخاصة لتخفيف الترهلات من جسم البدين الذي أنقص وزنه. ومثالنا على ذلك لو أنك مارست السباحة أو الجري لمدة ساعة كاملة دون توقف فإنك ستصرف حوالي 170 سعراً حرارياً فإذا توقفت بعدها وشربت كوباً من البيبسى وقطعة صغيره من الشوكولاته فإنها ستعطيك 500 سعراً حرارياً

3.العوامل النفسية: هذه الحالة منتشرة في السيدات أكثر منها في الرجال. فحين يتعرضن لمشاكل نفسية قاسية ينعكس ذلك في صورة التهام الكثير من الطعام

4.اختلال في الغدد الصماء: وهو السبب الملائم دائما في حالات السمنة، من المعتاد والشائع أن نسمع القول (لقد قال الطبيب لي إنها اختلال بغددي الصماء). ومرة أخرى وحتى نكون صادقين مع أنفسنا فإنها حالة نادرة جدا وليست بالسبب في معظم الأحوال

5.الوراثة: أيضا يجب أن نعلم أن هذا العامل بمفرده ليس مسؤولا عن السمنة وقد لا يكون مسؤولا البتة

مما سبق يتضح لنا أن أهم سبب لحدوث السمنة هو تناول كميات من الطعام أكبر مما نحتاج.


السمنة وأمراضها

من المناسب الان أن نتعرف على مضاعفات هذا المرض:

السمنة وأمراض القلب والموت المفاجئ

هل تعلم أنه من النادر ما تجد معمراً بديناً!، قد تكون هذه النظرية فيها شئ من المغالطة ولكنها مؤشراً عاماً للبدينين بدانة مفرطة بأهمية تخفيض وزنهم. فالوزن الزائد هو حمل زائد على القلب والرئتين فيحتاج كل منهما إلى مجهود مضاعف.

ورغم عدم معرفة العلاقة بين السمنة وأمراض القلب وتصلب الشرايين إلا أنها علاقة موجودة وإن كانت هذه العلاقة تتعلق أيضاً بطبيعة ونوع الغذاء الذي يتناوله البدين حيث أنه يميل إلى تناول الأغذية الغنية بالدهون أو المقلية أكثر من ميله لتناول البروتينات أو الكربوهيدرات وتناول مثل هذه الأصناف يرفع نسبة الكولسترول في الدم وهذا هو عامل الخطورة الأول لأمراض القلب.

أما علاقة السمنة بأمراض القلب والموت المفاجئ فهي علاقة تعتمد على مدة البدانة أو عمرها عند الشخص. وجدت بعض الدراسات أن استمرار السمنة لمدة تزيد عن 10 سنوات تزيد نسبة التعرض لأمراض القلب والموت المفاجئ، بالذات عند الإصابة بالسمنة في مرحلة الطفولة أو في مرحلة الشباب الأولى. 
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 يونيو 2006)

*وتنقسم الأدوية المستخدمة في علاج السمنة إلى مجموعتين: 

الأدوية المثبطة للشهية مثل 

الأمفيتامين وشبيهاته Amphetamine 

وهي من الأدوية الفاقدة للشهية عن طريق تأثيرها على نشاط الجهاز العصبي ، وقد استخدمت هذه الأدوية أصلاً في مقاومة النوم، ومن أهم تأثيراتها الجانبية أنها تسبب الإدمان وتركها قد يؤدي إلى الاكتئاب كما أنه يمنع استخدامها للأشخاص المصابين بأمراض القلب وارتفاع ضغط الدم والجلاكوما، كما أن أكثر مشتقات الأمفيتامين استخداما كفاقد للشهية المسمى فينايل بروبانول أمين phenyl propanolamine حيث أنه الأحسن فاعلية والأكثر أمناً واستخدامه لا يقود لمشكلة الإدمان عليه. 

الأدوية السيروتونينرجك Serotoninergic Drugs 

من التجارب على هذه الأدوية وجد أن تأثيرها يكون واضحاً في بداية الاستخدام ولكن بعد طول استخدام يكون تأثيرها خفيفاً، كما تعتبر هذه الأدوية آمنة وأخف خطورة من الأمفيتامين رغم أنها لا تختلف عنها في تأثيرها على الجهاز العصبي وفقدان الشهية.

أدوية التوليد الحراري

يوجد مواد طبيعية مختلفة تملك خاصية التوليد الحراري في الجسم مثل الكفايين وبعض الهرمونات والمعادن، وجميعها تعمل على حرق جزء من الغذاء وتحويله إلى حرارة دون استفادة الجسم منه ومن هذه المركبات المجموعة المسماة بشبيهات ب3 أو B3-Agonists والتي تعمل على زيادة التوليد الحراري دون التأثير على الشهية، ومركبات شبيهات ب2-أدرينيرجك أو B2-Adrenergic agonists والتي تؤثر على الشهية بالإضافة إلى عمله كمولد حراري. 

التدخل الجراحي

مثلا (عمليات شفط الدهون) lipo-suction
والأصل في العلاج الجراحي للسمنة عن طريق شفط الدهون له مغزى تجميلي إلاّ أنه لا ينصح باستخدامه إلاّ في حالات البدانة المفرطة جداً.







النهــــــــاية






تم نقله لكم أخوتي الاحباء للإفادة فأتمنى أن ينال أعجابكم

تمنيــاتي لكم جميعا بدوام الصحة والعافية وجنبنا الله وإياكم شر الأمراض*
*صلوا من اجل ضعفى*
*مينوووووووووو*
*++menooo++

*


----------



## ميرنا (11 يونيو 2006)

*اوك يا مينو انا طبعا مقدرش اقرا دكوله فى يوم هيتثبت بس اى موضوع طبى يتحط هنا كمان *


----------

